# we were sticking together till we all got our bfp and guess what we have done it :)



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies ttc can really make you feel down when its not happening and since im on my 6 month of ttc ive joined many threads but they are mainly for the 2ww and ive noticed ladies dont feel they can keep talking about things if the :witch: shows up and have to wait till the 2ww starts again,well from today im only on cd2 so waiting for ovulation again but id like this thread to be one for anytime of your cycle as i know myself im still thinking about when will be my month to get a :bfp: and still feeling down that last month didnt work:nope:,well this way we can keep reminding each other not to get stressed and stay possitive as this is one of the key factors in helping to get a :bfp: so please ladies join and lets do this together,we can share :cry: times and :happydance: times and know there is always someone to talk to no matter what the issue is :hugs:



GOOD LUCK LADIES and BABY:dust: to all



:bfp: *in february*
:wohoo: :wohoo: katlin :wohoo: :wohoo: team :pink:
lisalou ended in m/c on 21st :angel:
:wohoo: :wohoo: waiting2grow :wohoo: :wohoo: team :blue:
wishing4baby3 ended in m/c on 19th :angel:
:bfp: *in march*
:wohoo: :wohoo: wishing4baby3 :wohoo: :wohoo: team :pink:
:bfp:* in april*
:wohoo: :wohoo: tryng4another :wohoo: :wohoo: team :blue:
:bfp: *in may*
lisalou lost baby ben :blue: at 15wks :angel:

:bfp:*in june*
:wohoo: :wohoo: youngwife :wohoo: :wohoo: team :pink:
bixi ended in m/c on 3rd july :angel:
:bfp:* in august*
:wohoo: :wohoo: rachael :wohoo: :wohoo: team :pink:
:wohoo: :wohoo: bixi :wohoo: :wohoo: team :pink:

:wohoo: *WE DID IT LADIES WE STUCK TOGETHER AND NOW ALL HAVE OUR BFP * :wohoo:


----------



## katlin

Awsome post hun! Its so true but we all need to think of the next cycles as the opportunity to learn something new, something valuble. N all the months that we try we can tell our wee ones how long and hard we tryed for them and how much we loved them before they were even concieved. Remember ladies the more knowledge we have now the more we can give to them later.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

katlin said:


> Awsome post hun! Its so true but we all need to think of the next cycles as the opportunity to learn something new, something valuble. N all the months that we try we can tell our wee ones how long and hard we tryed for them and how much we loved them before they were even concieved. Remember ladies the more knowledge we have now the more we can give to them later.
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

thankyou hun glad you like it :) but we do its like every time you join a new thread you have to start getting to know everyone again but you arnt around long enough to understand each other to the point you could by staying in the same thread with the same ladys and seeing ways you may think is or isnt different for that ladie in her cycle plus you do still get down waiting for ovulation and thinking is there any point trying for it not work again but we know it is :winkwink:,lol,how long have you been ttc for x x


----------



## katlin

this is my 3rd or 4th cycle im trying not to keep track and we were ntnp prior to this. How long have you been trying for now?
I dont find i get down for ovulation i get excited for it thinking that this little eggy could become my child and that this could really be the month. Im really an advocate for trying to stay positive through it.


----------



## lol2811

What a great idea. Staying positive is something I really struggle with, I find myself up and down all throughout the month. I am on cd2 of my 5th cycle ttc.


----------



## wishing4baby3

im on my 6th month now and think im finding it so hard because i got caught with my little boy 2 weeks after coming off my pill so it happened with my first ovulation,i know now i was very lucky,i will try looking at it your way then and maybe ill be more relaxed when ovulation happens which is beta again,thanks for that :) and only been on here 5 mins and some helpfull info lol,im also thinking of using ovulation tests this month for the first time to try and make sure im ovulating when i thought i would so i might be more relaxed from knowing i defo did all i can at the right time :) so im a little bit more excited this time :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol2811 said:


> What a great idea. Staying positive is something I really struggle with, I find myself up and down all throughout the month. I am on cd2 of my 5th cycle ttc.

hi hun your like me then because as soon as i think positive im down again and it just doesnt help,i think we can really help keep each other staying positive and also help take our minds of things while waiting for it all to happen,how many days is your cycle as im cd 2 on a 28 day cycle except i was a day late this time so hoping my cycles arnt getting messed up x x:hugs:


----------



## MummyP2b

This is such a great idea for a post! 
This month I am going to really try to keep positive! I think Ive come to realise I'm grateful hubby and I are in the trying zone and not the 'well, we need to wait for this to happen' or 'we need to do this first'. grr.
This is my 3rd cycle of ttc. having my ups and downs. Really hoping for my BFP this month. I will be testing on valentines day if AF doesnt show! What a lovely treat for us both. Agin, trying not to get my hopes up!!
Can I just ask a really irrelevant question?? How do you get the signature time line things, they are really cool. I want!! :)
xx


----------



## lisalou31

Hello there :hi: im not feeling very positive today so could do with everyone elses to rub off on me :hugs:


----------



## katlin

I just think if i can stay positive then the first emotion my wee one wont feel from me is stress aswell. Dont get me wrong were gunna have bad days those of us with children are gunna have damn chaotic days lol but at the end of the day we can go to bed knowning we have done everything we can today to try and bring forth the life were aching to have within us.


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> Hello there :hi: im not feeling very positive today so could do with everyone elses to rub off on me :hugs:

hey lisa down feel down im sure it will happen and at least we can keep talking now without feeling in the way of people who are still in there 2ww,think positive with me n that we will get our wish big :hugs: x x x


----------



## lisalou31

I'll be fine hun got a special few days planned when Ovulation is due so thats something to look forward to and if i dont get my BFP this cycle i will be Ovulating around my birthday so i could concieve then :)

Im thinking of doing the opk's this month :hugs: xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

MummyP2b said:


> This is such a great idea for a post!
> This month I am going to really try to keep positive! I think Ive come to realise I'm grateful hubby and I are in the trying zone and not the 'well, we need to wait for this to happen' or 'we need to do this first'. grr.
> This is my 3rd cycle of ttc. having my ups and downs. Really hoping for my BFP this month. I will be testing on valentines day if AF doesnt show! What a lovely treat for us both. Agin, trying not to get my hopes up!!
> Can I just ask a really irrelevant question?? How do you get the signature time line things, they are really cool. I want!! :)
> xx

hi hun we will bepositive if we have each other to lean on as i think this will help loads and like i said at the start i know i will stay on here even if a get a bfp as after 2 pregnancys already id prefer to stay with you ladies than be on forums that i alreadyknow the answers to like if things are normal so far along in pregnancy and stuff and i think its more stressfull ttc than being pregnant so prefer be more of a positive help here :),im sorry but i dont know how i did it but im sure if you do a thread asking you will be told by someone and do it easily so good luck with that as well as ttc x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> I'll be fine hun got a special few days planned when Ovulation is due so thats something to look forward to and if i dont get my BFP this cycle i will be Ovulating around my birthday so i could concieve then :)
> 
> Im thinking of doing the opk's this month :hugs: xx

well they say most babies are concieved during romantic brakes so ill keep my fingers crossed for you as you will be more relaxed,its actually rather exciting ttc isnt it hehehe x x x


----------



## lisalou31

Mummyp2b to get the ticker's on the signature click one of ours that will open a new window chose your ticker and stuff get the url code then edit signature and copy and paste


----------



## lisalou31

Well OH is enjoying the :sex: not so keen on the moody me lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Great thread! This is my first cycle TTC #1. I'm CD15, and either 2 days from Ov or 3DPO depending what ticker you believe!


----------



## MummyP2b

lisalou31 said:


> Mummyp2b to get the ticker's on the signature click one of ours that will open a new window chose your ticker and stuff get the url code then edit signature and copy and paste

Thank you! I'll give it a go and see how I get on! :)


----------



## MummyP2b

wishing4baby3 said:


> MummyP2b said:
> 
> 
> This is such a great idea for a post!
> This month I am going to really try to keep positive! I think Ive come to realise I'm grateful hubby and I are in the trying zone and not the 'well, we need to wait for this to happen' or 'we need to do this first'. grr.
> This is my 3rd cycle of ttc. having my ups and downs. Really hoping for my BFP this month. I will be testing on valentines day if AF doesnt show! What a lovely treat for us both. Agin, trying not to get my hopes up!!
> Can I just ask a really irrelevant question?? How do you get the signature time line things, they are really cool. I want!! :)
> xx
> 
> hi hun we will bepositive if we have each other to lean on as i think this will help loads and like i said at the start i know i will stay on here even if a get a bfp as after 2 pregnancys already id prefer to stay with you ladies than be on forums that i alreadyknow the answers to like if things are normal so far along in pregnancy and stuff and i think its more stressfull ttc than being pregnant so prefer be more of a positive help here :),im sorry but i dont know how i did it but im sure if you do a thread asking you will be told by someone and do it easily so good luck with that as well as ttc x xClick to expand...

I am very glad I found this forum! It is so nice to share our journeys and to be able to share our pregnancy journey and experiences! I'm sticking here too :)
xx It's great for extra support to as ttc can have its ups and downs and if, like me, you are keeping it to yourselves, its a great way to spill whats been going on! :)
Thank you girls xx


----------



## lol2811

wishing4baby3 said:


> lol2811 said:
> 
> 
> What a great idea. Staying positive is something I really struggle with, I find myself up and down all throughout the month. I am on cd2 of my 5th cycle ttc.
> 
> hi hun your like me then because as soon as i think positive im down again and it just doesnt help,i think we can really help keep each other staying positive and also help take our minds of things while waiting for it all to happen,how many days is your cycle as im cd 2 on a 28 day cycle except i was a day late this time so hoping my cycles arnt getting messed up x x:hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya

Well my first 3 cycles were 28/29 days (with an 11 day lp) but this one just gone was 31 days (13 day lp). 

I must be driving dh crazy, all I think about is babies, I just can't help myself. I can imagine how I would feel seeing that bfp and I'm on top of the world then next minute I'm back to reality and feel low again. It is so difficult. I honestly thought I would fall in a couple of months, it sounds so easy, dtd at the right time = baby but I'm finding that isn't quite the case.


----------



## mamaball

Hello can I join you ladies :friends:
I am currently 1dpo....I think! I already have two little ones (aged 4 and 2). I fell pregnant with them first and second month without bearly trying and thought my third would be the same...how wrong was I!!!! Been trying on and off for nearly a year but properly trying using opk tests and temping for about 6 months. I've been trying to stay as positive as I can and not get too down when AF arrives..but it's so hard :sad2: 
Looking forward to getting to know you ladies more! :happydance:


----------



## MummyP2b

I'm just trying my signature out, I apologise if it doesnt go right.
I'm just like you lol2811 - I wouldnt know what to do with myself if I got my BFP!!
:) Fingers crossed we get them this cycle!


----------



## freakles

MummyP2b said:


> I'm just trying my signature out, I apologise if it doesnt go right.
> I'm just like you lol2811 - I wouldnt know what to do with myself if I got my BFP!!
> :) Fingers crossed we get them this cycle!

You can preview your signature before you post


----------



## MummyP2b

I did it. Thank you! :)
Mamaball - lets hope this is your month! I have only been ttc for 2months (this is my 3rd cycle) and I'm already finding it tough, Really hoping that this is our BFP month!
xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

im loving this thread already ladies as we are all at different stages in our cycles yet still feeling the same which you dont realise on the 2ww threads and what also good is that ladies who go into the 2ww after other ladies have already been in it will be able to compare symptoms easily and there will always been someone around the same point in there monthly cycle,im so glad you ladies like this thread and joined as i was worried no one would lol and im already feeling positive,its also nice seeing other mums trying for another baby and not finding it as easy as the pregnancys before hand as thats the one thing i felt alone with but i also think it helps ladies who havent had a baby yet to see that other already mummys dont always get caught easy as i know a few people who think there is something wrong with them cause 6 months down the line they still havent got their :bfp: when infact its rather common and it can easily take up to a yr even wen your healthy,sorry to go on lol :) x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

mamaball said:


> Hello can I join you ladies :friends:
> I am currently 1dpo....I think! I already have two little ones (aged 4 and 2). I fell pregnant with them first and second month without bearly trying and thought my third would be the same...how wrong was I!!!! Been trying on and off for nearly a year but properly trying using opk tests and temping for about 6 months. I've been trying to stay as positive as I can and not get too down when AF arrives..but it's so hard :sad2:
> Looking forward to getting to know you ladies more! :happydance:

hi mamaball ive also got a 4yr old and my little boy is 2 next month and was just wondering how you get on ttc as well as looking after them as i find it hard during ovulation time because i can be that worn out that the last thing i want do is :sex: with oh because i just want relax when they are in bed and fall :sleep: myself lol so have to make myself for the sake of concieving which i dont think will help one bit so if there is any tips you can give id be gratefull as i dont like the fact that ttc feels like a full time job its self :hugs:x x


----------



## mamaball

Tell about it Wishing4baby3 :wacko: It is such hard work ttc when you have other little ones to deal with as well!!! This month has been really hard work as I was supposed to ovulate at the weekend but I crashed the car as well as some other stressful events so I think this stress delayed ovulation until yesterday. So we started :sex: on thursday night thinking I would ovulate in the next day but didn't so we did it again fri, sat, then sun, then mon until finally yesterday I ovulated!!!!! My poor DH :haha: We are having a much needed night off tonight safe in the knowlegde I have ovulated! It is really tiring looking after two little ones all day then having to be in the mood by the evening :winkwink: It is reassuring that I am not the only one finding it hard to fall pregnant after not having any problems before. I think tiredness and stress really do make things harder. I really hope that this month will be positive and we all get or much longed for BFP's :happydance: 
Baby dust to us all :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

mamaball said:


> Tell about it Wishing4baby3 :wacko: It is such hard work ttc when you have other little ones to deal with as well!!! This month has been really hard work as I was supposed to ovulate at the weekend but I crashed the car as well as some other stressful events so I think this stress delayed ovulation until yesterday. So we started :sex: on thursday night thinking I would ovulate in the next day but didn't so we did it again fri, sat, then sun, then mon until finally yesterday I ovulated!!!!! My poor DH :haha: We are having a much needed night off tonight safe in the knowlegde I have ovulated! It is really tiring looking after two little ones all day then having to be in the mood by the evening :winkwink: It is reassuring that I am not the only one finding it hard to fall pregnant after not having any problems before. I think tiredness and stress really do make things harder. I really hope that this month will be positive and we all get or much longed for BFP's :happydance:
> Baby dust to us all :hugs:

sorry youve had a bad month and ovulation was late but glad you new it was so didnt miss it,its so tiring for me as my little boy has hit terrible 2s like there is no tomorrow and is also going through a clingy stage and not sleeping through,i think maybe a wk before o i should maybe have early nights and try relax so when it comes to the wk of o im not as shattered :),well lets keep our fingers crossed for bfp for us all,well im off to bed but catch up with you all tomoz x x x


----------



## katlin

a trick for the ladies with wee ones when hubby is tickling his fancy get him to call you in just before he pops n get him to do it in you then get him to go and watch the wee ones for 10 minutes so you can let his essence get were it needs to be going. i found it takes the stress off of having to dtd all the time and lets face it guys do it regardless of how many time you two dtd to release stresses.


N right on ladies lets make this a good month and stay positive even if we dont get our bfp we all have another month of life experience under our belts to teach our little ones when they enter this world. And if any of you ladies need a pick me up ever dont hesitate to pm me!!!!

This is the month :bfp: 's

and :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Hi everyone! Can I join?? I love this idea of this thread not being just about the 2ww; that way you can get to know everyone and talk about all different areas of fertility/pregnancy/ttc or whatever.

I'm on CD 16, still waiting for the + on my opks. I've been ttc #2 for 8 months now. I became pregnant with my first after only a month or so, so this has really caught me off guard. I thought it would be just as easy the second time around. :nope:

I'm hoping for positive energy here to keep me going through this crazy, and at times, stressful journey. Lots of :dust: to all!!!


----------



## MummyP2b

katlin said:


> a trick for the ladies with wee ones when hubby is tickling his fancy get him to call you in just before he pops n get him to do it in you then get him to go and watch the wee ones for 10 minutes so you can let his essence get were it needs to be going. i found it takes the stress off of having to dtd all the time and lets face it guys do it regardless of how many time you two dtd to release stresses.
> 
> 
> N right on ladies lets make this a good month and stay positive even if we dont get our bfp we all have another month of life experience under our belts to teach our little ones when they enter this world. And if any of you ladies need a pick me up ever dont hesitate to pm me!!!!
> 
> This is the month :bfp: 's
> 
> and :dust: to all!!!!

Haha! We do that sometimes anyway, even tho we don't have any little ones. We have been trying different things rather than dtd all the time, like he gets to a point where he is nearly there and then he goes inside and finishes of. (sorry). 
It can be exhausting anyway, mentally, emotionally as well as physically. I'm a nanny and work 4 full 10 hour days a week. That's tiring enough to then come home and have to dtd etc. I can imagine its more tiring with a couple of little ones being around 24/7! We do so well ladies!! Pat on the back regardless!!! 
Good luck to everyone! Xx


----------



## mamaball

katlin said:


> a trick for the ladies with wee ones when hubby is tickling his fancy get him to call you in just before he pops n get him to do it in you then get him to go and watch the wee ones for 10 minutes so you can let his essence get were it needs to be going. i found it takes the stress off of having to dtd all the time and lets face it guys do it regardless of how many time you two dtd to release stresses.
> 
> 
> N right on ladies lets make this a good month and stay positive even if we dont get our bfp we all have another month of life experience under our belts to teach our little ones when they enter this world. And if any of you ladies need a pick me up ever dont hesitate to pm me!!!!
> 
> This is the month :bfp: 's
> 
> and :dust: to all!!!!

:haha: This did make me giggle.......good idea though I we wouldn't be able to get a way with it with our oldest!!!

Welcome Annabelle29 :hugs: I know what you mean being caught off guard....got pregnant no problem first and second time...thrid time....still waiting :shrug:

I'm hoping this will be a successful month for us all!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

katlin said:


> a trick for the ladies with wee ones when hubby is tickling his fancy get him to call you in just before he pops n get him to do it in you then get him to go and watch the wee ones for 10 minutes so you can let his essence get were it needs to be going. i found it takes the stress off of having to dtd all the time and lets face it guys do it regardless of how many time you two dtd to release stresses.
> 
> 
> N right on ladies lets make this a good month and stay positive even if we dont get our bfp we all have another month of life experience under our belts to teach our little ones when they enter this world. And if any of you ladies need a pick me up ever dont hesitate to pm me!!!!
> 
> This is the month :bfp: 's
> 
> and :dust: to all!!!!

i love this idea too lol really mad me smile to myself:haha: but i dont think my oh would be happy as he has a very big sex drive where as mine has neva returned since having my little boy,id be happy with once a month:haha: so he is loving ovulation week but then moans for for restof my cycle that we dont :sex: enough:blush: but its not my fault lol,he has gone work in one today cause im on my af and he says he really needs it and i just said tuff the painter are in so cant do anything about it haha,well im looking forward to saturdayat least as with ovulation not due for over a wk im off out to a ann summers party and then town after so think letting my hair down for a night will pick me up ready for ovulation,have any of you ladies got anything planned for the wkend x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I've got plenty of :sex: planned as I should ovulate tomorrow!


----------



## MummyP2b

Ovulation due next week so lots of BDing will be happening in amongst packing our house up. We are moving on the 11th feb. :( thats our fun filled weekend. 
X


----------



## Ready2BAMOM

Hi everyone, if it's okay I'd like to join. I am currently on cd 8. This is my 4th cycle of ttc #1. I'm taking a different approach this time by using OPKs and Pre Seed. I am also trying very hard this time to stay positive and it would be good to have other people to talk to who are going through similar issues. My DH is very supportive but I think sometimes he may be sick of hearing about this kind of stuff lol. I'm also going to be trying to BD every other day.:dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

Ready2BAMOM said:


> Hi everyone, if it's okay I'd like to join. I am currently on cd 8. This is my 4th cycle of ttc #1. I'm taking a different approach this time by using OPKs and Pre Seed. I am also trying very hard this time to stay positive and it would be good to have other people to talk to who are going through similar issues. My DH is very supportive but I think sometimes he may be sick of hearing about this kind of stuff lol. I'm also going to be trying to BD every other day.:dust:

welcome to this thread hun and i think all ladies feel the same when feeling like they are going on to much to oh but thats why we have joined here :),i think us ladies have to plan and think about it more than males because its our body that is still in control when having a baby because we have to do it when the egg is there or it wont happen plus look after ourselfs so that our body can carry the baby,please will you let me know aboutwhat you think of pre seed as im thinking of trying it myself thankyou :hugs: x x


----------



## annabelle29

wishing4baby3 said:


> katlin said:
> 
> 
> a trick for the ladies with wee ones when hubby is tickling his fancy get him to call you in just before he pops n get him to do it in you then get him to go and watch the wee ones for 10 minutes so you can let his essence get were it needs to be going. i found it takes the stress off of having to dtd all the time and lets face it guys do it regardless of how many time you two dtd to release stresses.
> 
> 
> N right on ladies lets make this a good month and stay positive even if we dont get our bfp we all have another month of life experience under our belts to teach our little ones when they enter this world. And if any of you ladies need a pick me up ever dont hesitate to pm me!!!!
> 
> This is the month :bfp: 's
> 
> and :dust: to all!!!!
> 
> i love this idea too lol really mad me smile to myself:haha: but i dont think my oh would be happy as he has a very big sex drive where as mine has neva returned since having my little boy,id be happy with once a month:haha: so he is loving ovulation week but then moans for for restof my cycle that we dont :sex: enough:blush: but its not my fault lol,he has gone work in one today cause im on my af and he says he really needs it and i just said tuff the painter are in so cant do anything about it haha,well im looking forward to saturdayat least as with ovulation not due for over a wk im off out to a ann summers party and then town after so think letting my hair down for a night will pick me up ready for ovulation,have any of you ladies got anything planned for the wkend x xClick to expand...

My DH is very happy for about 1 1/2 weeks of my cycle, then complains also that we don't do it enough after that. My sex drive hasn't come back after having my son either. I wish it would, but don't really know what to do about it. Glad I'm not the only one with this problem. :dohh:

Well, I finally got my smiley face on my opk today, but DH is out of town until tomorrow, so hope I don't miss my opportunity this month. We've been doing the every other night thing, so I'm hoping it'll work this time. I'm using preseed and opks this month. Been using opks the whole time, but only used preseed for 2 months now. My weekend will consist of :sex: and football. DH should be very happy about that. :blush:


----------



## Ready2BAMOM

wishing4baby3 said:


> Ready2BAMOM said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, if it's okay I'd like to join. I am currently on cd 8. This is my 4th cycle of ttc #1. I'm taking a different approach this time by using OPKs and Pre Seed. I am also trying very hard this time to stay positive and it would be good to have other people to talk to who are going through similar issues. My DH is very supportive but I think sometimes he may be sick of hearing about this kind of stuff lol. I'm also going to be trying to BD every other day.:dust:
> 
> welcome to this thread hun and i think all ladies feel the same when feeling like they are going on to much to oh but thats why we have joined here :),i think us ladies have to plan and think about it more than males because its our body that is still in control when having a baby because we have to do it when the egg is there or it wont happen plus look after ourselfs so that our body can carry the baby,please will you let me know aboutwhat you think of pre seed as im thinking of trying it myself thankyou :hugs: x xClick to expand...


Thanks! I'll be sure to post my thoughts on the Pre Seed. I haven't used it yet but I hoping it helps, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## katlin

My hubby loves ttc just for the fact that we do it allllll the time.

Ive also found since i had my little boy that i actually want sexx alot more. It probably because i find it alot harder to get it in. With a 7 month old and i sit mon-fri 9 hours a day an 18 month old nap time is my favorite time of day. 

But i find the baby sitting keeps my mood up with all the silly antics, it also keeps me on my toes.

N i ovulated on monday or so it seemed because i had alot of cramping and spotted a little bit so heres hoping things move along swiftly this cycle!! If my symptoms were correct then im now 3 dpo only 11 to go.... Oii gotta love it thought.


----------



## tryng4another

hi can i join.af arrived 10th jan so i should be due to ov around the 24th.so only a few days to go.im trying not to think about it too much, as i have been feeling real stressed this week with my daughter doing the whole terrible 2s thing grrr and family problems.on top of that i havent been feeling too good with getting sore heads most of the week.im so glad for oh cos he just takes over when he comes in from work.

bring on 8th of feb with no af :) 

good luck every1 :dust: to all


----------



## katlin

I hear yah on the stressful week ive had such bad insomnia that im only making it through on java. Keep your chin up :D


----------



## annabelle29

tryng4another said:


> hi can i join.af arrived 10th jan so i should be due to ov around the 24th.so only a few days to go.im trying not to think about it too much, as i have been feeling real stressed this week with my daughter doing the whole terrible 2s thing grrr and family problems.on top of that i havent been feeling too good with getting sore heads most of the week.im so glad for oh cos he just takes over when he comes in from work.
> 
> bring on 8th of feb with no af :)
> 
> good luck every1 :dust: to all

Welcome!! Good luck to you and hope you'll see a :bfp: in a few weeks.

Katlin - I love your positive energy! It radiates through your posts. :thumbup:

Well, I got my + opk yesterday morning, and this morning it's back to -. Normally, I get 2 days of +, so I don't know what to think. DH went out of town yesterday, so we didn't get a chance to dtd. I don't know if I hit my window of opportunity or not, I'm kinda bumming today about it. Guess we'll just wait and see. :growlmad:


----------



## katlin

remember the little swimmers can live up to 72 hours inside of you just keep faith just because you didnt get him yesterday doesnt mean that you didnt get him another day. All you can do is wait and see if your feeling antsy and need some positive reinforcement let me know.

N ty for the nice comment i try to stay positive i find it really makes it easier.


----------



## felix

hi ladies I noticed a couple of you are ttc#3 like me. I've got a 4yr old and a 2 yr old as well. I have irregular cycles which are driving me crazy, I'm on day 35 and determind not to test, as I've had af arrive on day 60 before, so I'm waiting for symptoms before I poas.. hum haven't really had any so guess its not my month (or couple of months by the time af decides to arrive) but hey, I have 2 lovely little ones so I know it will happen eventually, you can't rush mother nature! Good luck everyone.


----------



## katlin

good luck felix and i hope your af and bfp come soon!!!!!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I'm joining in guys! I'm cd 5 of a 27day cycle. Got another week or so until ovulation. I think I'll be testing around Valentines day. That would be a great present. Where's everyone at in their cycle? I'm using the cbfm and the digital smiley. I'm starting to hate the cbfm though. Haha!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD17, and due to ovulate any day now! So on to the 2ww from tomorrow I think and testing Feb 3rd x


----------



## freakles

Hi ladies..... I got a pos+ OPK today im so happy i think the B100's are working, i did an OPK yesterday but the lines were so faint im not sure if one was darker than the other. Does anyone notice they get hotter to touch around or after 'O' day???


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Good luck everybody!! Let's get some BFP!


----------



## annabelle29

freakles said:


> Hi ladies..... I got a pos+ OPK today im so happy i think the B100's are working, i did an OPK yesterday but the lines were so faint im not sure if one was darker than the other. Does anyone notice they get hotter to touch around or after 'O' day???

I've been using the CB digital opks, that way I don't question whether I'm really having my lh surge or not. Those dang lines are so hard to decipher!! :growlmad:

I think I O'd today, so the 2ww begins. Hopefully I can chill and just wait it out without ss too much. :dohh:
Good luck everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## katlin

the 2ww is always that hardest but its also the most exciting im in mine always my guts telling me this month is looking to be a good one! 

:bfp: :bfp: bfp: to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tryng4another

im hoping thats my stressful time over, it has to be lol last night i sent my daughter over to her grandparents which was great.so it meant oh totally spoilt me :) nice warm bath massage the lot it was so relaxing.today i feel so fresh and a lot happier. i think i might have this more often when im feeling down or stressed :) 

good luck every1


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry not been on much but oh has been off work and doesnt like me spending to much time on me lappy plus i dont want him to see what us ladies talk about so will only come on when he is at work or busy doing something else,well its nice to see a few ladies in there 2ww togetha so not alone and the rest seem to still be waiting for ovulation,well im on cd5 so got another 5 days till i start getting ready to ovulate,i hope this is a lucky thread for us all this month but if not we got each other for the month after :),well im off out tonight with the girls and cant wait plus it will be nice to have a brake from the kids bed routine as oh will av do it,keep staying possitive ladies and good luck to all in there 2ww,i cant wait to see what happens and when you find out alot of us ladies will be in the 2ww too,cant wait :) x x x


----------



## Amberks8

Sending sincere baby wished to you all...I too am non-stop TTC, and know how it can be distressing. Dont give up! Your perfect baby, made just for you, will come on God's time...BE PATIENT!:hugs:


----------



## lisalou31

How is everyone??


----------



## MummyP2b

I'm now on day 12, been feeling twinges down below for the past few days....getting ready for ovulating maybe... I dunno!!
Feeling hopeful this month! We really are giving it our best shot this month so should be no reason why we shouldn't get our BFP this month (well february really).

I get really worried sometimes cos when my mum was in the first few months of being pregnant with me she had 3 month of periods so didnt know what her due date was! She had 6 different dates ranging from end of jan - middle march. So I feel sometimes that if AF shows for me then I still could have a chance! ?? 
I really hope this isnt something that I will have too.... how disheartening and confusing for anyone ttc.

Still.... I have a feeling this is the month! A good feeling! :)

How's everyone else? :)


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Cd 8 of 27 day cycle, so just waiting a few more days for ovulation, then into the2ww again! I'm really going to try and time it right this month and definitely not tell DH that this IS the day! Haha! I think he can tell though.


----------



## annabelle29

MummyP2b said:


> I'm now on day 12, been feeling twinges down below for the past few days....getting ready for ovulating maybe... I dunno!!
> Feeling hopeful this month! We really are giving it our best shot this month so should be no reason why we shouldn't get our BFP this month (well february really).
> 
> I get really worried sometimes cos when my mum was in the first few months of being pregnant with me she had 3 month of periods so didnt know what her due date was! She had 6 different dates ranging from end of jan - middle march. So I feel sometimes that if AF shows for me then I still could have a chance! ??
> I really hope this isnt something that I will have too.... how disheartening and confusing for anyone ttc.
> 
> Still.... I have a feeling this is the month! A good feeling! :)
> 
> How's everyone else? :)

Hi everyone! I'm about 3dpo and just biding my time, trying not to ss. I'm hoping to get through this cycle and not test early or drive myself crazy with this 2ww. I'm just feeling more relaxed today; so whatever happens, happens. :winkwink:

Mummy - I really hope that af means you're not pg, that way you don't have to wonder every month what is going on. I would hate that feeling! I'm more hoping your lack of af means you are pg. :thumbup:


----------



## katlin

so cycle day 19 i beleive and 7dpo my rag is due in 6-7 days n i think this is my month as ive had a migraine for2 days ive got tender titties alot of cramping sticky cm n im a riteous bitch (pardon my french oh words not mine lol) n i just have that feeling....


----------



## MummyP2b

Thank you annabelle29, I am not due af until 11th feb which is good but I do wonder each time AF arrives if there is still a chance.... but then the next month comes and then symptoms stop! 

I really hope this month is our month! I am hoping that if what my mum had when preg with me, i don't have it when my time comes.... It would be the worst!!
fingers crossed it doesnt happen! 

BFP's all the way!!!!!!! :D


----------



## tryng4another

well i should be ovulating between yesterday and next few days.since sun i have been getting slight cramps.there slightly noticeable thats all.been making sure we have been dtd.im really hoping this is are month.though im sure it cant get any harder as it is now.all i keep hearing at the moment is that my friends are getting preg.last night i had a text from a friend saying she was about 5weeks.then i have a step sis who is due next week. now every1 can stop and let me have a go again :) good luck every1 hopefully getting are bfps in feb :) or jan if any1 testing sooner :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies alot of you are going into your tww by the looks of things and so many staying positive which is good to see,im on cd8 so got a few days yet till ovulation but im taking a more relaxed way this month as this will be my 6th month and so far :sex: oh everyday of the ovulation wk in past months and still nothing so hoping the chilled out mode will work,im feeling possitive that i will be preg by march but dont know why lol,maybe wishfull thinking but we will see,im not symptom spotting this month either as ive had all pregnancy symptoms in the past months so defo not for me plus i dont usually have anything after af but this time ive bloated and had bellyache n bkache for 2 days now so wasnt sure if i may be getting ready to ovulate early or if its delayed from af,my night out was really good too and did me the world of good,im feeling so fresh and ready to start again with the 2ww without stressing any,hope all you ladies had a great wkend and please let us know when you have tested if your infront of alot of us,good luck ladies baby :dust: to you all x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:
 

> hi can i join.af arrived 10th jan so i should be due to ov around the 24th.so only a few days to go.im trying not to think about it too much, as i have been feeling real stressed this week with my daughter doing the whole terrible 2s thing grrr and family problems.on top of that i havent been feeling too good with getting sore heads most of the week.im so glad for oh cos he just takes over when he comes in from work.
> 
> bring on 8th of feb with no af :)
> 
> good luck every1 :dust: to all[/QUO
> 
> hi hun good luck for this month after last month was hard work for you but glad your joining us all so lets see these :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

hi thanks wishing.i was glad to find this thread that you started its a good 1.hopefully this is month and you get your bfp too :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Afternoon ladies!

I'm 4dpo today and impatiently waiting until I can POAS :wacko:

First time in the 2ww and I'm going insane already!


----------



## annabelle29

Rachael1981 said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> I'm 4dpo today and impatiently waiting until I can POAS :wacko:
> 
> First time in the 2ww and I'm going insane already!

I'm 5dpo and starting to get impatient also. If only the days could go by faster during this 2ww! :wacko: Fx'd for you and everyone else on this thread. :dust:


----------



## Ready2BAMOM

Hey everyone! Well I tried Pre Seed and DH and I love it as a lube. I haven't got a positive OPK yet but I have just been using it everytime we BD just in case. I keep feeling like I'm going to ovulate before the date FF gave. So I'm taking no chances this month!:winkwink: Good Luck and :dust:


----------



## MummyP2b

Can I ask probably a really silly question - How do you know when you have ovulated??
I have been having lower backache and cramping between CDs 10-13 (I'm on day 14 today)
FF says I'm due to Ov today but an app on my iphone (P tracker) thinks I am due to ov on the 29th. But if the symptoms I'm feeling are ovulation symptoms then they are both wrong.
It's so confusing! :(


----------



## Rachael1981

I used OPK's to see when I ovulated, then FF backed it up a few days later when my temps went up and stayed up.


----------



## freakles

MummyP2b said:


> Can I ask probably a really silly question - How do you know when you have ovulated??
> I have been having lower backache and cramping between CDs 10-13 (I'm on day 14 today)
> FF says I'm due to Ov today but an app on my iphone (P tracker) thinks I am due to ov on the 29th. But if the symptoms I'm feeling are ovulation symptoms then they are both wrong.
> It's so confusing! :(

These tickers, trackers and apps are only a guide for ovulation. The best way to track 'O' is to use OPK's and temps. Another way is to check CV and CM.


----------



## mamaball

Hello ladies!!!!!!!!!! 
Haven't been on all week as been rushed off my feet. How are we all doing? Lots of us in 2ww now :happydance:

Katlin we are the same DPO!!! I have a feeling this is my month!!! We :sex: two days before ovulation, the day of ovulation and the day after so have definately covered all bases!!! I've also got sore BB's and just got a feeling...... Fingers crossed it will be our month! Have you got any new symptoms?


Fingers crossed for all of us x x x :hugs:


----------



## MummyP2b

I have started temping but only started the other day, got 3 temps.
My first one was 36.3, second was 35.4 and this mornings was 35.3. They are all taken at the same time in the morning when I wake for work and whilst I'm still in bed. Should they have gone down that much. 
I mean cos I only started it a few days ago I cant really see what the norm should be.
Could somebody please show me their chart over ovulation, so I can see what I am supposed to be looking out for!


----------



## Rachael1981

Have a look at my chart....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/329f6a


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just a quick question im on cd10 and while checking my cervix it has gone softer n a little higher n maybe starting to open ready for ovulation but whats confusing me is that ive got pink/brown cm still that seems to get darker and more over the last 3 days plus got twinges like pinching in my right ovary,this is all different for me before ovulation so what do you think may be happening,af starting again or ovulation starting,thankyou for any help and how are all the ladies doing in the 2ww or ovulation time x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Could be ovulation starting, I've read that you can have ovulation spotting.

I'm 6DPO today and confused by my chart and whether or not I have symptoms or if I'm just imagining them!


----------



## wishing4baby3

Rachael1981 said:


> Could be ovulation starting, I've read that you can have ovulation spotting.
> 
> I'm 6DPO today and confused by my chart and whether or not I have symptoms or if I'm just imagining them!

thankyou rachael i didnt realise you could have spotting with ovulation but excited now instead of feeling down about it,im meant be taking a more relaxed approch this month with oh but now its come to my ovulation wk i just wan :sex: mad to try get as many swimmers as pos lol,well 6dpo is still early plus with my other 2 children i didnt even know i was preg till late af so dont think too much about it and just try stay possitive as implantation may not of happened yet:hugs: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

You're welcome! I didn't know it could happen either. I've learnt so much since joining this forum! 

I'm trying to stay positive. I've had another temp dip today so that could be implantation I guess. We'll see how it goes, another week until testing anyway! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MummyP2b

Rachael1981 said:


> You're welcome! I didn't know it could happen either. I've learnt so much since joining this forum!
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive. I've had another temp dip today so that could be implantation I guess. We'll see how it goes, another week until testing anyway! :hugs: xxxx

My fingers are crossed that it is implantation!! :) and hope that week goes quick for you :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I want it to be implantation so bad! xxx


----------



## annabelle29

I hope it's implantation for you Rachel! I didn't know you could have ovulation spotting either. 

I've always been able to tell ov for me b/c I have pressure cramps for a few days before, then pinching feelings on usually my left side to tell me I ovulated, then the cramps go away within a day. Temping is the best way to tell, but I've never been able to temp at same time every day, so it was just a hassle for me.

I'm 6dpo and still feel nothing, so I continue to hope that nothing is a good symptom for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

I can always tell when I ovulate on my right side coz I get cramping. :haha:


----------



## tryng4another

funny saying that about the cramps.i had them on the left at the weekend.i jus hope that i ovulated then cos thats when we dtd most.good luck to every1 :) 

:dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## lisalou31

Hi all im probably the only one here who wants to delay ovulation this month however i can feel the stirings in my left ovary and cm is changing so know it will happen in the next few days probably sunday.

I haven't seen OH since last saturday he'd been working away but now he's back we cant :sex: anyway :cry: as i've been really ill with asthma and chest infection.

I think this month will be a pass anyway even if we get to :sex: it will only be sat and sun and monday so would be ok if i ovulate sunday/monday.

Well even if this month is a bfn it will be onto next month and im away for 4 nights right around ovulation time. OH is taking me to London for my valentines/birthday pressie, so plenty of :sex: and could even concieve on my birthday :) 

:dust: to all


----------



## lisalou31

wishing4baby3 said:


> hi ladies just a quick question im on cd10 and while checking my cervix it has gone softer n a little higher n maybe starting to open ready for ovulation but whats confusing me is that ive got pink/brown cm still that seems to get darker and more over the last 3 days plus got twinges like pinching in my right ovary,this is all different for me before ovulation so what do you think may be happening,af starting again or ovulation starting,thankyou for any help and how are all the ladies doing in the 2ww or ovulation time x x x


Hi ya hun :hugs: i get that too sometimes around ovulation supposed to mean your more fertile (well thats what i've read on internet ) fx'd :dust: :hugs: x x x


----------



## MummyP2b

So cramping around ov time means you're definitely Oving?? 
I've had cramps for the passed 5 days and lower backache but not much cm at all?
I always thought you get cm before ov??
Or am I being really silly? 
:)


----------



## Gemmamumof2

can i come in a little late? x


----------



## MummyP2b

Join us :) xx


----------



## Gemmamumof2

yayy thankyou :)

whats the topic? x


----------



## MummyP2b

A bit of everything i think! 
Supporting each other all the way :)


----------



## annabelle29

MummyP2b said:


> So cramping around ov time means you're definitely Oving??
> I've had cramps for the passed 5 days and lower backache but not much cm at all?
> I always thought you get cm before ov??
> Or am I being really silly?
> :)

My pre-O cramping usually lasts for a few days, then when I O, I can feel sharp twinges on one side. Then after the twinges, usually the next day, cramps are gone so I know I've O'd. Usually you get cm before O, or some months not much at all. Our bodies are really a mystery sometimes. :dohh:


----------



## MummyP2b

Hmm in that case, going on what you have said then........... I've OVULATED!!!!!!!!!
:)
No cramps today and I seemed to have a dip in temps the other day!
Still not much CM tho... but oh well... I know for a fact Ive ov'd purely down to those cramps that lasted 4 days and then a few sharp pains in my right ovary!! 
Thank you xx
Now what am I looking for in my chart for implantation etc?


----------



## annabelle29

MummyP2b said:


> Hmm in that case, going on what you have said then........... I've OVULATED!!!!!!!!!
> :)
> No cramps today and I seemed to have a dip in temps the other day!
> Still not much CM tho... but oh well... I know for a fact Ive ov'd purely down to those cramps that lasted 4 days and then a few sharp pains in my right ovary!!
> Thank you xx
> Now what am I looking for in my chart for implantation etc?

YAY! Good news for that. Sounds like your body works like mine in that regard. I don't temp or chart, so I don't know specifically what to look for. I thought you were looking for about 8-10 days of temps either being steady or rising. You've already had the spike, so I'd watch to make sure they stay up. And you definitely o'd based on your low temps, then the huge spike. Fx'd for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyP2b

That's really exciting to hear!! I good to here too!! Thank you :)

No more cramps last night or this morning - gassy and bloatedness have started up though which would def indicate that I Ov'd too!

My temp went down slightly but because I don't know what that coverline is I don't know if its normal or not....I shouldn't have started this temp business - so confusing!!!!

So I guess today I'm 3dpo :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## tryng4another

well i should have another week until witch due, thats only if my body is back to normal after last month the witch decided 2 by quite late. i have decided this time that i wont be testing until she is at least a week late if that happens.even then that would take me quite close to valentines day which would be great :) 

seems every1 is now ovulating or did ovulate while i wasnt on.how great so every1 seems to just be waiting now to see what happens.good luck every1 and lets hope for those february bfps

lots and lots of :dust: to every1


----------



## MummyP2b

officially in the 2ww!! It's quite nerve racking really!
CD18/ 4DPO for me today
No symptoms today just felt sick this morning (usual for this time in the cycle)

Good luck to everyone- I hope to see some BFP's on here very soon!
:)


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm 9DPO today and i'm getting seriously impatient!


----------



## MummyP2b

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm 9DPO today and i'm getting seriously impatient!

any symptoms??
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies not long left now for some of you before testing eeek how exciting,im on cd13 and no signs of ovulation at all like i normaly get by now as i have no ewcm,cramps or anything,im also having brown cm still from af which is abnormal for me,im getting worried now that im not going to ovulate this month,my cycles for the last few months have been between 27 days to 29,awww i hate all this trying to understand your body,its more hard work than anything else lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

MummyP2b said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9DPO today and i'm getting seriously impatient!
> 
> any symptoms??
> xClick to expand...

Tiredness, sore bb's, eating everything in sight and the odd bit of nausea :rofl:


----------



## MummyP2b

It is annoying this ttc malarki! I sometimes wish I didn't know as much as I do and was just casually ttc! But things have gone the way they have.... I know so much about my body now it's crazy.... things I didn't know that happen before. 
I do hope your ovulation day comes soon!! 
baby dust!!!!
xx


----------



## MummyP2b

Rachael1981 said:


> MummyP2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9DPO today and i'm getting seriously impatient!
> 
> any symptoms??
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Tiredness, sore bb's, eating everything in sight and the odd bit of nausea :rofl:Click to expand...

I've just seen you're from co.durham! I was born there! I was only there for a few years until my brother was born so don't really remember much. My dad's side of the family still live up north - durham and northumberland. Miss it tho!!

Hopeful symptoms though - are they normal for you or are you having any new symptoms you don't normally have before AF?
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I never get sore bb's, and though I do get tired sometimes, I don't get THIS tired this easily so maybe! We'll see I guess


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou mummyp2b but im not so sure as my boobs are killing on top today and ive read that its your bodys way of telling you that you havent produced enough of something to ovulate where as if your boobs hurt/ache at the sides it means you have ovulated,my body seems to change every month but its usually in the 2ww not before so i just dont know,rachel your sounding good,i so hope we get some bfp this month to help keep everyone elses spirits up,i think this may be my first 2ww of not thinking about it especially if i dont think ive ovulated but its not such a bad thing as i wont feel like im going crazy haha x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Sounds promising then!!
I have my fingers crossed for you!
Not long until your testing day! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks guys, not long until Thursday!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies well im finally feeling hopefull about ovulating as this afternoon at 14dpo ive had twinges on my left side so checked my cervix and its high,open n soft :),we bded last night so will do again tonight i think as we havent done it at all untill last night with having a more relaxed approch this month and if im honst im not stressed out like i would usually be during the ovulation week so its defo worked for me i think,how is everyone else getting this month and has anyone tested yet x x x


----------



## annabelle29

MummyP2b said:


> That's really exciting to hear!! I good to here too!! Thank you :)
> 
> No more cramps last night or this morning - gassy and bloatedness have started up though which would def indicate that I Ov'd too!
> 
> My temp went down slightly but because I don't know what that coverline is I don't know if its normal or not....I shouldn't have started this temp business - so confusing!!!!
> 
> So I guess today I'm 3dpo :)
> 
> How are you feeling?

Today, I'm definitely feeling like the :witch: is on her wicked way. I had no symptoms until this morning. Now my bbs are sore and I have some cramping and I feel flushed. All those indicate that AF is on the way. Darn. :cry: What a frustrating process this is. I should know for sure in 1 or 2 days.


----------



## annabelle29

Rachael1981 said:


> MummyP2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9DPO today and i'm getting seriously impatient!
> 
> any symptoms??
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Tiredness, sore bb's, eating everything in sight and the odd bit of nausea :rofl:Click to expand...

Those are promising symptoms! Fx'd for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

annabelle29 said:


> MummyP2b said:
> 
> 
> That's really exciting to hear!! I good to here too!! Thank you :)
> 
> No more cramps last night or this morning - gassy and bloatedness have started up though which would def indicate that I Ov'd too!
> 
> My temp went down slightly but because I don't know what that coverline is I don't know if its normal or not....I shouldn't have started this temp business - so confusing!!!!
> 
> So I guess today I'm 3dpo :)
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Today, I'm definitely feeling like the :witch: is on her wicked way. I had no symptoms until this morning. Now my bbs are sore and I have some cramping and I feel flushed. All those indicate that AF is on the way. Darn. :cry: What a frustrating process this is. I should know for sure in 1 or 2 days.Click to expand...

They could be pregnancy signs too. This 2WW is confusing :wacko:


----------



## wishing4baby3

annabelle29 said:


> MummyP2b said:
> 
> 
> That's really exciting to hear!! I good to here too!! Thank you :)
> 
> No more cramps last night or this morning - gassy and bloatedness have started up though which would def indicate that I Ov'd too!
> 
> My temp went down slightly but because I don't know what that coverline is I don't know if its normal or not....I shouldn't have started this temp business - so confusing!!!!
> 
> So I guess today I'm 3dpo :)
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Today, I'm definitely feeling like the :witch: is on her wicked way. I had no symptoms until this morning. Now my bbs are sore and I have some cramping and I feel flushed. All those indicate that AF is on the way. Darn. :cry: What a frustrating process this is. I should know for sure in 1 or 2 days.Click to expand...

dont get too down just yet as i had all af symptoms before af was due and at least a wk after with both of my kids,i didnt realise i was preg untill i decided test cause i was about a wk late x x x


----------



## annabelle29

Rachel and Wishing - I hope you both are right. Thanks for the support. :hugs: It's just hard, certain AF is coming, then just waiting for it to show. Once it shows, I'm fine. I'd be even more fine if she didn't show though. :dohh:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Positive OPK!! Finally! I must have ovulated a little late this month. DH and I have been :sex: the last 3 nights, he'll just have to get ready for a couple more nights!! Hehe! How's everyone doing? Good luck girls! :dust: to all!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just got a quick question for you if you could help me but sorry if its tmi,i havent had a build up of ewcm at all but when ive just gone toilet n wiped id passed a big blob of wat id say looked like a 20ps worth of clear jelly which was stratchy too,do you think its ewcm that has started passing in one big heap kind of thing,i checked my cervix and its the most ive ever felt it open aroud ovulation and tilted bkwards a little which it also isnt usually,im hoping it will be a good sign that ive ovulated or about to n my body is ready for it this time,my boobs ache all over too,like a heavy feeling which i think is also a good sign as they have only ached on top the last few months,well any help to understand would be great,maybe you have had this yourself and its just normal,im thinking because the month has been completerly different since cd1 that maybe my pill is properly out of my system :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Certainly sounds like EWCM :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

I don't know much about sore bbs in different places, but everything esle you're describing sounds like ewcm and that you're super fertile right now. So get busy honey!! Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## annabelle29

Waiting2Grow said:


> Positive OPK!! Finally! I must have ovulated a little late this month. DH and I have been :sex: the last 3 nights, he'll just have to get ready for a couple more nights!! Hehe! How's everyone doing? Good luck girls! :dust: to all!!

Fx'd for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I agree, wishing4baby, definitely looks like a good sign! Let's hope this is everyones month!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but today my nipples are so sore if anything touches them. Also when I bent over to put some stuff in the washing machine I felt tugging in my tummy, it wasn't painful, but it was uncomfortable :wacko:

Just want to know already!


----------



## MummyP2b

It can't come quick enough testing day!!!!! HURRY UP!!!!

I've been having a few twinges here and there in my tummy and some aches in my boobs. They feel like they are burning inside. I don't really know much about different places hurting in boobs either, I' havent had too much else tho, I think I normally have more by now. 

My temps are steadying out so I'm hoping to see a dip that's implantation soon, that would be nice!! :)

I do feel 'different' though, what ever 'different' feels like!
I also really want testing day to hurry up!!! 

Everyone symptoms sound good. 
Rachael - That is a really positive sign, I have my fingers crossed for you :)
Wishing4baby - I also had this, I was pretty dry (not getting much on tissue or pants) but felt wet inside, then yesterday went to the toilet and on the tissue when I wiped there was a pool of ewcm. then on the second wipe it was a little stringy.

I think i've ov'd already but I think I sure will keep up the Bd'ing just in case!!
:)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Mummyp2b x


----------



## wishing4baby3

rachel im keeping my fingers crossed for you as it all sounds good,cant wait for you to test and really hope its a :bfp:,how long have you been ttc.Thankyou too ladies for your help n defo going put some hard work in tonight lol,im feeling very posstive n pretty much stress free this month for the first time which may have worked but again that thanks to you ladies,this ttc really isnt just about the tww its everything else inbetween :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

This is my 1st month TTC, so if I do get a :bfp: I'll be really lucky!


----------



## MummyP2b

Hopefully you will get your BFP first time round! That would be awesome!
3 is my favourite number so I hope this month as it's my 3rd month... this is it!

I am very glad a stumbled across BnB, I would be really stressing out right now and probably wanting to test. I have been bought down to earth and it's really nice to see so many women with the same feelings and all in the same situation..... that might be.... TTC!

It's a much better journey having you all here for the support!
:)


----------



## Rachael1981

I honestly think I wouldn't stand a chance if I hadn't found BnB. I didn't have a clue about anything! Would have been guesswork as to when I ovulated etc. Hopefully it will be first time lucky for me, but I'm never that lucky so I'm not getting my hopes up. I'll no doubt have a good cry if the :witch: shows her face though


----------



## annabelle29

Rachael1981 said:


> I honestly think I wouldn't stand a chance if I hadn't found BnB. I didn't have a clue about anything! Would have been guesswork as to when I ovulated etc. Hopefully it will be first time lucky for me, but I'm never that lucky so I'm not getting my hopes up. I'll no doubt have a good cry if the :witch: shows her face though

Your symptoms sound really good, so fx'd for you. When are you testing??


----------



## Rachael1981

Meant to be Thursday but I'll no doubt cave and test tomorrow morning too. I have an IC begging to be used :haha:


----------



## MummyP2b

Eeee! That's so exciting that your testing so soon! I really hope you get your BFP first time round. 
I wish when I have come off the pill we had gone all out with properly TTC rather than a very poor attempt at ntnp! Would have properly been pregnant by now. Also, bnb as taught me so much, if I had found this website back then in august I would have known what to look for and times of the month etc. 

So after 6 months of being offer pill I'm feeling hopeful. Fingers crossed for us all!!

Will you be testing this morning or waiting til tomorrow? 
Good luck!
X


----------



## Rachael1981

I tested....... :bfn: :dohh:

But I have had another small temp rise :shrug:


----------



## tryng4another

hi every1, i found something which i thought just totally made me stress free for a while :) last night a few of my girlie friends decided that we should all go to bingo.as were army wives were all stuck in most of the time with the children etc.so last night it was are night without children etc.and it was great fun, what made it even better was that i didnt think about ttc, or testing etc.also it was great cos i had won :) feels like are luck is going up, cos hubby sometimes does scratch cards and he had won the other day.so 1 more thing, now im hoping its goin to be my bfp in a week :) 

rachael1981

im not sure about the whole temp thing.but im hoping for you that this is a good thing and that you still get ur bfp.good luck and no witch tomorrow


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I have a feeling tomorrow will be lucky, don't know why. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## wishing4baby3

Rachael1981 said:


> This is my 1st month TTC, so if I do get a :bfp: I'll be really lucky!

well its very possible that it does happen first month round as with my little boy i had been off my pill 5 weeks when i found out i was pregnant and was even more shocked that i was 5 weeks preg on the dot too soo i must of ovulated at the 2 week mark and got caught:happydance:,its a shame ive not been so lucky this time round though but i know it cant be much longer :),good luck for tomoz:hugs: x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Bummer about your BFP!! But that temp rise looks good let's hope it stays up. :) also looks like a possible implantation dip on 9dpo :)
Fingers crossed you get your BFP! 
Are you feeling like AF could show her face or are you pretty AF symptom free? 
Xx


----------



## MummyP2b

Bummer about your BFP!! But that temp rise looks good let's hope it stays up. :) also looks like a possible implantation dip on 9dpo :)
Fingers crossed you get your BFP! 
Are you feeling like AF could show her face or are you pretty AF symptom free? 
Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Pretty AF symptom free, usually I'm grumpy cow the week before AF but I've just realised I've not been moody at all :dohh:


----------



## MummyP2b

Ooo!! Hoping it's a BFP for you!! 
I've had a few sharp cramps today which felt weird. Almostlike a stitch but in my ovary/uterus area.
I've just been studying my chart and I think that it looks pretty promising, all the bd's we did. I wouldn't see why it didn't work this month. But I can be wrong, we maybe missed it. I would be pretty damn gutted! 

That's good news that you havent had your usual pre AF symptoms :)
Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks!

Your chart is looking good. I keep looking at mine. I think sub consciously I think if I stare enough I'll get my :bfp:

We dtd at the right times, and my chart looks good. Also the symptoms seem good too.

I can't help but get hopeful, even though it will mean a bigger fall if AF shows :(


----------



## annabelle29

Rachael - Maybe it was still a bit too early to test. I'm very hopeful for you still!

And Bingo sounds like a blast!! I need something like that to take my mind off all the ttc stuff. I took a test and it was a :bfn: like expected. AF should arrive anytime now. Off to month 9 for me. :growlmad:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks annabelle. Good luck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

You guys aren't out ti AF arrives! Sometimes it just takes longer for some to have the HCG show up in their urine. But, it gets more concentrated everyday, so there's still hope.


----------



## MummyP2b

Hoping to see some BFP's on here soon! :)

I am always scared when I test, just cos of those BFN's.... I have this fear that I'll always get a bfn and my body will never build up the HCG.

Hopefully that will not happen! I do feel hopeful still for this month but I have this horrid feeling that it's not going to be my month.... downer day... sorry, bet you cant tell... Ha!!

Hows the symptoms going?
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I had some pinky CM earlier :( xxx


----------



## MummyP2b

Hope that's the only bit of pink CM you get!!
cramps at all?
x


----------



## Rachael1981

Not really. Had some last night but not now :shrug:


----------



## MummyP2b

Very odd!
I really hope that's it for pinky stuff!
We dont want to see you AF!!!!!!!!!
x


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't want to see af either xxx


----------



## MummyP2b

keep getting really weird pains across my belly and lower abdomen
Pinching pains, sometimes like someone is pinching my ovary or uterus and sometimes like a stitch.
Hope I'm not looking into things too much!
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope it's a good sign!

Pink CM has gone, back to normal now.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Maybe it's just implantation. Maybe that's why you haven't got your BFP yet, give it a few more days


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll try! I'm so impatient :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

racheal i feel so sorry for you as the body plays so many tricks on you and at times like this its one thing you dont want,i really hope the pink cm stays away for you x x . sorry to be a pain but i have another question but after having ewcm yesterday and this morning its now gone really creamy is it meant to change like this so quick and is it normal to have creamy cm after ovulation as i thought your meant to go bk to being dry,ud think after 6 months of ttc id understand my body and what happens to it each cycle but if im honest it changes every month without fail,is there anyone else testing this weekend with racheal and if so good luck to all x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I've had a lot of creamy CM since ovulation hun!

Pinky CM has stayed away! I thought if it was the start of AF then hoovering the whole house would bring it on.... but nope, so I'm a bit more hopeful now!

All I want is a :bfp: in the morning, is that too much to ask?!


----------



## MummyP2b

Go get that BFP girl!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will look forward to getting on here in the morning :)
Good luck!
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'll do my best to have good news for you! Let's hope so eh?!

Seems like i'm going over to my Dad's at the start of March - it's his birthday 2 days before mine, he'll be 62 and I'll be 30. Sue wants us all to get together to celebrate. Would love to tell my Dad he's going to be a grandad again on his birthday :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

well i should have af due on monday but i dont plan on testing unless it is a week late.i have been getting the sore boobs again this month but not the same as last month.its just the nipples.then yesterday i had a funny feeling in my tummy, not like butterflies or cramps.i know if af dont show on monday i will be dying to test but im going to try not think about it and keep busy.

hoping people are going to start getting bfps soon :) good luck everyone


----------



## MummyP2b

any news rachael?

That would be an awesome way to tell the news to your dad.
It's my birthday at the beginning of march and thinks that would an amazing gift for me, just to know i'm pregnant!
I'm going away for it with hubby and my parents I would love to tell them then! hopeful!

Keep getting these shapr pinches in my tummy and then like stitch feeling just under and to the left of my belly button! hurty hurty!!

Trying4another - fingers crossed with your symptoms you're getting... I feel different but not sure how to explain it. Hubby asked if I feel pregnant..... not sure! :S
x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry ladies, the :witch: got me!

My birthday is March 7th, so if I get lucky this cycle then I may just get a lovely birthday present! :D


----------



## MummyP2b

Sorry to hear AF got you! :(
Lets hope for a nice birthday present for you!
Mine is the 3rd of march! I would be over the moon if I find out I was pregnant for my birthday!
x


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for us both then :D :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww really sorry racheal but just remember to look forward to next month and like youve said it will be a loverly birthday prezzie to have :) x x


----------



## annabelle29

wishing4baby3 said:


> racheal i feel so sorry for you as the body plays so many tricks on you and at times like this its one thing you dont want,i really hope the pink cm stays away for you x x . sorry to be a pain but i have another question but after having ewcm yesterday and this morning its now gone really creamy is it meant to change like this so quick and is it normal to have creamy cm after ovulation as i thought your meant to go bk to being dry,ud think after 6 months of ttc id understand my body and what happens to it each cycle but if im honest it changes every month without fail,is there anyone else testing this weekend with racheal and if so good luck to all x x x

CM is supposed to go from ewcm to creamy to sticky then dry. Each woman is different though; mine doesn't always work in that order. I think you're still good to go!


----------



## annabelle29

Rachael1981 said:


> Sorry ladies, the :witch: got me!
> 
> My birthday is March 7th, so if I get lucky this cycle then I may just get a lovely birthday present! :D

Sorry to hear Rachael. :nope: Well, you're not alone. :witch: got me in full force today also. Yuck. Off to month 9 ttc.


----------



## katlin

well ladies got my bfp last night :)

:dust: to all and i hope yours comes swiftly


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Congratulations!!! Maybe well be seeing some more soon!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

im really sorry annabelle that the :witch: got you and really hope next month is your month so keep staying possitive and a big congratulations katlin and wishing you a happy,healthy and easy 9 months :) x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well tonight ladies ive got the worst pain going right in the pubic area,it really feels like bloating but painfull so dont know what it is,im either 1dpo or still waiting to ovulate as not really sure,how is everone else x x


----------



## MummyP2b

congrats Katlin - Have posted in the other thread too.
but will put it in here too - What were/are your symptoms?

Sounds promising Wishing4baby!!! :) fingers crossed!


----------



## katlin

the dead give away for me was my very tender nipples i hadent had them since my + with my son. But ive also had diahrrea the last few days, ive also had problems sleeping, a ton of cramping. Another dead giveaway was a mcdonalds french fry tasted like poop. Ill post my chart but i dont temp so i cant really help there n ive just had the feeling this is my month. 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3334cf


----------



## tryng4another

sorry to hear that you witch arrived rachael and annabelle. 
i know its hard but i hope your staying positive for this month.and with valentines coming up this month it could mean more bding than usual :)

good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## tryng4another

firstly congratz to katlin on ur bfp and hope you have a happy 9months :)

been looking at your symptoms and i seem to be abit similar.tender nipples (while mostly just the left 1) the cramping is becoming the same, i have had a funny feeling in my tummy it wasnt cramping to start with.but last night the cramping was constantly on and off.even today its still here.im not due af until monday possibly.i have also been feeling slightly sick.this i had with my daughter but didnt start until about 6weeks or so.


----------



## katlin

yeh with my son most of my symptoms didnt start till 6 weeks n thats when the bad morrning sickness hit this time round im already feeling yucky n i really hope its you bfp this month!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Wow, congratas Katlin!! :happydance: How long were you ttc?

Thanks for all the support ladies! I haven't quite hit the positive thinking just yet, still feeling worn from last month, but I'm getting there. I'm sure I'lll be raring to go in about a week. :kiss:


----------



## katlin

we were trying for 5 months what we did different this month is we bed ever 9 hours around ovulation seemed to do the trick :D


----------



## Waiting2Grow

9 hours, wow! It's hard for me to even come up with 9 free hours!


----------



## tryng4another

9 hours thats alot but glad you found it worked, i will be trying this out if i dnt get a bfp next week.though i do think oh will be making me test earlier if af dont show between mon and wed


----------



## katlin

lol i had to tell hubby to get me a test he didnt beleive me when i told him i thought i was pregnant


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies ive decided to put on the starting page when we get our bfp and how long it took so when you do get a bfp please let me know how many months its took to get it just so other ladies who join us can see so to start it off i have feburary bfp katlin 5th month ttc,
how is everyone feeling in there 2ww,im actually rather chilled and havent been looking for any symptoms,im anything from 2dpo to 4dpo but im usually looking already lol,is anyone testing this wkend too as if so good luck and please let us know how you get on x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Can you check out my chart please ladies?
Could this be anything other than Implantation? Didn't do anything differently in the way I temp. To be honest I actually felt colder this morning.

Having some real harsh cramps this month and a weird feeling in my left nipple

Still feeling hopeful
any advice please...? Thank you

(chart link below)
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

MummyP2b said:


> Can you check out my chart please ladies?
> Could this be anything other than Implantation? Didn't do anything differently in the way I temp. To be honest I actually felt colder this morning.
> 
> Having some real harsh cramps this month and a weird feeling in my left nipple
> 
> Still feeling hopeful
> any advice please...? Thank you
> 
> (chart link below)
> x

good morning hun well i dont temp or chart but learning off others to me it looks like it dipped yesterday and risen again today and higher than it was before the temp dip,am i right and if so its looking good,lets hope it keeps rising now,how many dpo are you and when are you thinking of testing :hugs: x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Thank you! 
11dpo today, I wasnt going to test until the 14th. AF is due on the 10th/11th so I was going to wait until I was late.

It seems such a long way off!
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

it is a long wait,rather you than me as id be testing by now lol,the only thing id say is that if it was implantation it may show on a pregnancy test in about 2 days time but defo by the time af is due but i suppose it saves wasting money on tests which is what im also going try not to do this month lol but my af is due the day after valentines day so may test a day early so that if i was it would be a loverly supprise to tell my oh during a romantic valentines meal which im planning on cooking him,please let us know as soon as you test,have you had any other signs that really stand out for you but if not dont worry as i havent had any signs with my 2 children untill i was about 6weeks gone :) x x


----------



## MummyP2b

I'm not really having my 'usual' pre AF symptoms, they do feel slightly different. for the past few days I've been having twinges in my tummy that i've never experienced before, twinges that feel like dull stitches/ pinching/ sharp pains, all around the ovary and uterus area, but more recently I've had pains/twinges in my sides and tummy which feel weird. 

I've been mega bloated (I look like i'm pregnant now!! ha!) I've been really gassy more than usual. Today I have had some weird feeling in my left nipple, I guess the only thing that comes to mind when trying to describe it is tingling.

I've had some mean ass cramps that come in waves. 

I might test on friday morning. We are moving house on friday and would love to know before I start moving heavy boxes and whether I need to stick to the lighter ones! It should show up then. I'm going to also keep an eye on my temp and if it stays up. If it drops on thursday or friday morning then I won't bother. 

I have one test left from the last cycle which I'm saving for when AF is late as hubby wants us to save some money. I always test!!!! the past 2 cycles I've spent some much money on tests, even before we started trying I used to test just in case. So I agreed to hubby to I wouldn't test until AF was late. 

Af is due either thursday or friday! Hopefully she wont show!! 
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

mummyp2b your sounding good then i really cant wait to see what your test results are but hoping you get your :bfp:,im only 5dpo and no signs of anything so hoping its a good sign as last month i had symptoms from 1dpo to get af at the end and i also keep hoping i get no symptoms cause i know i didnt have any with my two other pregnancys,i have been invited out on the 12th which is only 3 days before af should start so i now might test that morning as if i was preg and lucky enough for it to show i would have say im ill or something so cant go lol,it would be worth it though,im being so relaxed this month but think come mid week ill loose it and start testing lol,how is everyone else and has anybody else tested yet x x


----------



## tryng4another

Glad to see all the positive thinking :) af due tomorrow and so far i dont think it will.still getting the cramps and sore left nipple.im just dying to test already but im holding off as long i can


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Glad to see all the positive thinking :) af due tomorrow and so far i dont think it will.still getting the cramps and sore left nipple.im just dying to test already but im holding off as long i can

omg sounds good,when you testing then as it should show by tomoz or are you wanting af be late first,i dont know how you stop yourself from testing as i would have done about 10 by now :haha:,well good luck for when you do test and if its poss how about a piccy of it hehe x x


----------



## katlin

cmon bfp's all around!!!


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> tryng4another said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see all the positive thinking :) af due tomorrow and so far i dont think it will.still getting the cramps and sore left nipple.im just dying to test already but im holding off as long i can
> 
> omg sounds good,when you testing then as it should show by tomoz or are you wanting af be late first,i dont know how you stop yourself from testing as i would have done about 10 by now :haha:,well good luck for when you do test and if its poss how about a piccy of it hehe x xClick to expand...

well becos of what happened last month i thought i might try give it a few days but i know i will prob end up testing tomorrow or tuesday if there is no show.if its a bfp i will be over the moon and hope that will give every1 the positive thinking that they can do it too :) if i can work it i will get a pic on but im not very good with things like that on here lol im already dying to test but im being good and holding off lol good luck wishing and every1 else xxx


----------



## katlin

trng4another i say given the circumstances you should be safe to test away because it looks very promising. I dont usually test till im 48hrs late but i had a feeling this month and tested 48hrs early!! N suprise Suprise soo cmon dont hold us in anticipation were alll going crazy now!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha katlin ur so right,its crazy how excited you get for the other ladies around testing time and your like come on we need to know lol,i do understand what your saying tryng4another but i still wouldnt be able hold out but you have defo done well already with holding out but when you do decide to test please let us know how you get on,we need more :bfp: ladies to join katlin,eeeek i cant wait lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

Its getting so exciting and i cant believe im holding out.i am feeling so positive this time.will be great if i end up testing tomorrow.im glad the shops are shut cos i would be in buying a test now lol i know i have to go to shops tomorrow and if af dont show i will end up buying a test lol more bfps too come i bet


----------



## lisalou31

Not been on here for a while but thought i'd stop by. Im trying hard not to symptom spot this month but as im getting more and more dpo im finding myself thinking about it, well no sore bb's and since saturday i've been walking round as if im drunk even though not had a drink. I still have 7 tests from last cycle so will be testing from 10dpo but expect a BFN. :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

test test test tryng4another hahaha,i cant wait lol,hey lisa no symptoms doesnt mean anything 8dpo is still early plus you dont always get symptoms till about 6 wks preg so try stay possitive,how is everything else going,you have done well so far not symptom spot much,its so hard though no matter how much you try not to lol,well im 6dpo and been throwing up all night with bad stomach cramps and wish i could get excied about it but if im honest its just a stomach bug as my son had it friday night and then me and my daughter started with it last night,im still feeling rotten :(,will being ill reduce my chance of getting pregnant or will it not make any difference,how is everyone else too :) x x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Everyone sounds like they're doing well. I'm sorry to hear you haven't been well wishing4baby! 

I've just come into work and the kids aren't very well (im a nanny) so I'm guessing I'm going to get something soon. I do hope not!! Quiet day for me though. Watching finding nemo!! 

Last night I was really restless, took me ages to get to sleep. My back was hurting and I had pains in my uterus. :( this morning I'm having cramps and my back still hurts. Oh yeah and my nose was running and now it's gone all stuffy. But don't know if that's anything. Somehow I don't think I'm in luck this month. 

Fingers are crossed for everyone. :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

MummyP2b said:


> Everyone sounds like they're doing well. I'm sorry to hear you haven't been well wishing4baby!
> 
> I've just come into work and the kids aren't very well (im a nanny) so I'm guessing I'm going to get something soon. I do hope not!! Quiet day for me though. Watching finding nemo!!
> 
> Last night I was really restless, took me ages to get to sleep. My back was hurting and I had pains in my uterus. :( this morning I'm having cramps and my back still hurts. Oh yeah and my nose was running and now it's gone all stuffy. But don't know if that's anything. Somehow I don't think I'm in luck this month.
> 
> Fingers are crossed for everyone. :)

thankyou mummyp2b just hoping it passes through the day now lol,both my kids love finding nemo and i bet the kids will be so quiet for you lol,i hope you dont catch what the kids have got as us ladies ttc really dont need bugs ontop of everything else lol :),when are you going test,i dont want get your hopes up but i have heard women getting a runny/stuffy nose around the time they got a bfp and also had bkache so ill keep my fingers crossed for you,what are your pains like in your uterus are they af type or seem a little different,we really need some :bfp: soon to keep us all going lol x x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Thank you! :) I'm still feeling hopeful but the doubt is creeping in. And fast! :( I was almost 'feeling' pregnant but now nothing. The pains are nothing I've had before. Quite sharp pains more on the left hand side if my uterus. It's really hard to explain. It's like it comes in waves just a pain and then nothing a pain and then nothing. It's weird. 

I've heard quite a lot of women who get a runny nose get their BFP. Its funny though cos I actually do feel like I've got a cold coming. Sinuses are blocking up and my eyes are starting to water a little. 

I tested yesterday and nothing not even the faintest of lines. Hubby was even inspecting. I think he was really hoping. So I'm hoping if I was to test maybe on Friday then I'll have a faint line. I'm due af on Thursday. 
Move house on Friday so I guess it'd be nice to know before then. 

Boobs feel fine. Only when the little one climb over me does it hurt, my boobs are normally hurting none stop by now. I really really hope I get a BFP this month. And I hope you guys do too!! :)


----------



## tryng4another

Well today is the day and the witch isnt here.last month witch arrived in the morning.i was thinking this morning cos for the past week or so my throat has been sore in the morning i usually only get this when im having a flare up of my arthritis.but im pain free and last time i was pain free was when i was pregnant last time.will maybe test later when oh finishes work 

Aww sorry to hear your not too well wishing hope your feeling better soon.nothing worse than feeling ill when you have children not to well either.

Good luck to every1 bfps all the way :)


----------



## MummyP2b

Make sure you let us know what result you get!! That's very exciting!! Fingers crossed for you getting your BFP!! :)

Sure does sound very promising. ;)
X


----------



## wishing4baby3

its all good then still tryng4another,im so excited for you,will defo keep an eye out for your :bfp: sign later hehehe,its not good at all i just want to sleep it off but with a almost 2yr old and a 4 yr old off school ive got no chance haha,o well il prob watch one born every minute and then go bed tonight,im just worried that if the egg did get sterilized it wont implant because of being so sick,my stomach feels like its being twisted and i honestly dont think it will do getting pregnant any good,o well if not onto next month haha,well good luck tryng4another and mummyp2b as i think your our next set of testers :) cant wait x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck to everyone testing soon :dust:


----------



## katlin

my fingers and toes are crossed for all of you im dieing with anticipation for you ladies!! ive ebeen checking this thread constantly n ill be thinking of two pink lines for all of you!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Katlin! :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Okay quick question, I'm about 6 DPO, and I am having very increased cervical mucus, white, creamy, like lotion. Sorry tmi! I don't even have this much before or even around ovulation, so I did a digi just to make sure I wasn't missing something, it was clearly negative, there was no trace of an LH line. Is this normal? Could it be a sign of conception? Any answers would be appreciated, those with previous BFP, did this ever happen to you? I've not really had any other symptoms.


----------



## Rachael1981

I've read some people do get an abundance of creamy CM during the 2ww when they are pregnant, so it could be a good sign :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Rachael1981

:dust:

FX'd for you!


----------



## wishing4baby3

Waiting2Grow said:


> Okay quick question, I'm about 6 DPO, and I am having very increased cervical mucus, white, creamy, like lotion. Sorry tmi! I don't even have this much before or even around ovulation, so I did a digi just to make sure I wasn't missing something, it was clearly negative, there was no trace of an LH line. Is this normal? Could it be a sign of conception? Any answers would be appreciated, those with previous BFP, did this ever happen to you? I've not really had any other symptoms.

hi hun this can be a sign of pregnany but ive heard it turns bk to ewcm just before af is due or even watery so just keep an eye out of it,i had a chemical pregnancy in october and i did have the ewcm from about 11dpo so il get excited if i get that before af is due,i have had this and not been pregnant but every month i have different amounts of cm through out my cycle and when reading up on it they say that cm isnt the best sign of pregnany as your body could just be producing more as a one off but if it defo different for you then it could be:thumbup:,im also about 6dpo and having a watery/creamy kind cm where as this time last month was very dry so lets keep our fingers crossed that it is the start of us getting a bfp so defo stay possitive,please keep us updated about the next few days as if other pregnancy signs start that it could very well be something to get excited about:happydance:,implantation mostly happens from about 6dpo-8dpo so if you are and its implanted then that could of caused the change in cm,im very excited for you and cant wait here how you get on :hugs: x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ive had a little cry today over how long its taking to concieve and i know we are all in the same boat and ive been so possitive all month but then ive just found out my friend is pregnant with her third child and it only upset me because she only decided she was going try 3 wks ago and in them 3 wks she has :sex: her oh twice,she is so lucky and im so happy for her but i just had that upsetting feeling of why couldnt i be that lucky hahaha,i know im being silly and lucky to have 2 babies keeping me busy for now when other ladies havent had their first yet but im so impatiant so when i want something like being pregnant i want it now lol,if only it was that easy ay lol,o well we have a few testing this week who have been trying for months so just need see them get :bfp: and im sure it will make me feel possitive again :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Well i done it and got a bfn :(


----------



## katlin

trng4another your not out will the witch arrives so dont take it hard just yet theres still time!!!

N I had an abundance of mucus from about 7dpo then got my bfp at 16dpo so it could be a good sign n now im walking around with a panty liner because i feel like im wetting myself ive got so much mucus blehh lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

arrrr tryng4another its not over yet as af still hasnt arrived,ill keep my fingers crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Im tryin nt to get dwn but i just cant help it.i just got so excited cos thought this was it.im just hoping this momth isnt going to be another long month.


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Im tryin nt to get dwn but i just cant help it.i just got so excited cos thought this was it.im just hoping this momth isnt going to be another long month.

this is why the 2ww is so hard hun because its enough time to get excited
and our hopes up but like we have said af still isnt here,if it is a long cycle again and i am saying if how long have you had longer cycles for,try stay possitive hun im here and so are the other ladies if you need talk about anything x x


----------



## lisalou31

I feel like AF is arriving way too early :( started an hour ago im in bed with hot water bottle :( i didnt give this month much hope but if this is AF my LP would only be 8-9 days this cycle.


----------



## lisalou31

wishing4baby3 said:


> well ive had a little cry today over how long its taking to concieve and i know we are all in the same boat and ive been so possitive all month but then ive just found out my friend is pregnant with her third child and it only upset me because she only decided she was going try 3 wks ago and in them 3 wks she has :sex: her oh twice,she is so lucky and im so happy for her but i just had that upsetting feeling of why couldnt i be that lucky hahaha,i know im being silly and lucky to have 2 babies keeping me busy for now when other ladies havent had their first yet but im so impatiant so when i want something like being pregnant i want it now lol,if only it was that easy ay lol,o well we have a few testing this week who have been trying for months so just need see them get :bfp: and im sure it will make me feel possitive again :) x x x

:hugs: hun, it can get you down sometimes even though were happy for that person we secretly wish it was us,
Hope your and your two babies are feeling better x x x


----------



## annabelle29

wishing4baby3 said:


> tryng4another said:
> 
> 
> Im tryin nt to get dwn but i just cant help it.i just got so excited cos thought this was it.im just hoping this momth isnt going to be another long month.
> 
> this is why the 2ww is so hard hun because its enough time to get excited
> and our hopes up but like we have said af still isnt here,if it is a long cycle again and i am saying if how long have you had longer cycles for,try stay possitive hun im here and so are the other ladies if you need talk about anything x xClick to expand...

The 2ww is brutal some months, I agree. Hang in there.

Mummy2 - Your chart and symptoms sound really good. I've heard of women getting all stuffy like they have a cold as an early pg symptom. Keep us posted!


----------



## tryng4another

I think i have a faint line.i thought i seen it last night but then no it couldnt be.but now looking again im thinking yes i can see it.im going to get oh to have a look.i have been trying to get it on here but my phone wont work with the laptop.i dont know what to do im shaking lol i think i will def be testing on thurs if oh can see it too.i seen the line straight away but it was so light.which was why i thought nothing off it


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> I think i have a faint line.i thought i seen it last night but then no it couldnt be.but now looking again im thinking yes i can see it.im going to get oh to have a look.i have been trying to get it on here but my phone wont work with the laptop.i dont know what to do im shaking lol i think i will def be testing on thurs if oh can see it too.i seen the line straight away but it was so light.which was why i thought nothing off it

:wohoo: :wohoo: well sounds like your :bfp: is on its way :wohoo: :wohoo: i so hope it is tryng and by thursday it should be very easy to see,eeeeekkk,let us know what ur oh thinks about it x x x x:hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> well ive had a little cry today over how long its taking to concieve and i know we are all in the same boat and ive been so possitive all month but then ive just found out my friend is pregnant with her third child and it only upset me because she only decided she was going try 3 wks ago and in them 3 wks she has :sex: her oh twice,she is so lucky and im so happy for her but i just had that upsetting feeling of why couldnt i be that lucky hahaha,i know im being silly and lucky to have 2 babies keeping me busy for now when other ladies havent had their first yet but im so impatiant so when i want something like being pregnant i want it now lol,if only it was that easy ay lol,o well we have a few testing this week who have been trying for months so just need see them get :bfp: and im sure it will make me feel possitive again :) x x x
> 
> :hugs: hun, it can get you down sometimes even though were happy for that person we secretly wish it was us,
> Hope your and your two babies are feeling better x x xClick to expand...

hey hun we are all betta now thankyou,sorry af is early for you,it could be caused by stress so will be a one off this month but bk to normal next month so if you can try and relax a little get urself 100% well ready for ovulation next month and everything could turn around for you,big :hugs: hun x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Honestly wishing i dont want to wait on him for a hour lol i feel like running over to my friends mum and asking her lol does any1 know how good the cheap tesco tests are?thats what i used.and we dont have the spare cash until thurs to get a better 1

How u feeling today wishing? Are your children any better?


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Honestly wishing i dont want to wait on him for a hour lol i feel like running over to my friends mum and asking her lol does any1 know how good the cheap tesco tests are?thats what i used.and we dont have the spare cash until thurs to get a better 1
> 
> How u feeling today wishing? Are your children any better?

haha i would be going out my mind now lol,ive neva used tesco ones before sorry but i think as long as you have seen it in the time zone and its as thick as the test line then id say ur safe to get excited,im feeling beta thankyou but trying not get my hopes up because im having cramps in my belly still,right next to my hip and part of me is thinking it is from being sick so much but the other half is like could it be haha,o well a wk today n af is due so gota keep busy n forget about it for now :),o and ive used cheap tests with both my kids and wont waste money on the more expensive ones cause to me they do they same job :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

I am going out of my mind lol i know oh will have me testing tonight lol id prob be told to get to the shops and get another cheap test. 
Im glad your better and really hope that the cramps are a positive thing. Its all i have had for a while and sore nipple.but now its both breasts.i only noticed when my daughter climbed on them. I really hope its month wishing :) a week left wow we all need to keep u busy big time


----------



## Rachael1981

I know someone who got a positive using a tesco test which she then backed up with a digi, so they definitely do work :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol thats a good thing that he is so excited with you and will want you test,i have also been told the cheap test pick pregnancyup earlyier than clear blue and that so good luck and let us know if you do test again today,im starting to get impatiant and noticed im getting extra cm than i usually do at this point as its really creamy and 2 days ago i was dry and my left boob was itchy this morning for some strange reason but now gone away plus yesterday and today i have eaten 6 oranges which i hate usually apart from when i was pregnant with my daughter as it was one of my second cravings at about 5 weeks gone but then again it could be my body need them from being ill,arrrr why couldnt i have been ill during af as i might of been able to feel free to start getting excited lol,this month seems like alot of people are getting pregnant as 4 people i know have come out that they are expecting,i so hope i can join that group as i want a baby before christmas lol,sending you so much baby :dust: so that nextpregnancy test picks it up beta :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

I have had the extra amount of cm this month i know i had it alot when i was pregnant last time. Oh wishing its sounding good so far.but your not aloud to test its a no no no lol Yeh i have found out a good few too.my friend will only be 3weeks ahead roughly whoch will be great.yeh i had a thing for orange juice last time.but milk was the main thing lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha i wont test i wont test i wont test lol dont worry as started testing at 8dpo last month and what a waste of tests,its my little boys 2nd birthday a wk friday so im planning his birthday party plus planning a romantic meal for oh on valentines night so just got keep my mind on that lol,o it would be nice test the day before af is due and get a :bfp: as its valentines day so that pee stick could end up being a pee prezzie haha x x


----------



## tryng4another

Well its not just me oh sees the line too.so were getting another haha aww valentines bfp would be amazing :) i was trying to think of a nice meal to do for oh.u will be busy its exactly what u need too take ur mind of it.its only a week n u have to keep it in ur head nt to test lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooooo let us know how the next test goes! :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Well its not just me oh sees the line too.so were getting another haha aww valentines bfp would be amazing :) i was trying to think of a nice meal to do for oh.u will be busy its exactly what u need too take ur mind of it.its only a week n u have to keep it in ur head nt to test lol

yay:happydance::happydance::happydance: get testing again lol,im off for a walk to relax a little with my little man and our dog but going be straight bk on here to see if you have tested again,after last month i really hope this is it for you hun :),well i was thinking of doing a cocktail starter, steak for main with pudding but dont know which one yet lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i was thinking a soup maybe leek potato and bacon.then pork chops veg and mash.then a yummy strawberry cheesecake i know he will love it.if it wasnt so cold id be going for a nice walk as my little girl loves it.but i think cuddles on the sofa with a blanket is great and put a nice movie on.will be getting the test later before bingo id say


----------



## MummyP2b

Congratulations Trying4another!! That's such great news to come home to!! My SIL had her scan today and i cried when she sent me the picture!! It's amazing!!
xx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww mummyp2b.are u due to test soon?its had when there is people close to u who r pregnant.my step sis is due her baby any day and yes im really happy for her but iys hard.


----------



## wishing4baby3

cant wait and have fun at bingo :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone i know how we all like looking at what other ladies symptoms are and i found this website which has ladies symptoms from 1dpo all the way to there bfp so enjoy :) https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## lisalou31

Well AF didnt make an apperance and the cramping had stopped by this morning just had some cramping on and off today but not as intense as yesterday.


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> Well AF didnt make an apperance and the cramping had stopped by this morning just had some cramping on and off today but not as intense as yesterday.

thats really good news hun so your defo in still :wohoo:,what are your cramps like hun as ive got like a shooting/crampy pain that seems to come and go and its right behind my pubic bone going straight across,its worse when bending ova to pick the kids toys up but i am bloated too so dont know if its that,when will you be testing hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## annabelle29

tryng4another said:


> Yeh i was thinking a soup maybe leek potato and bacon.then pork chops veg and mash.then a yummy strawberry cheesecake i know he will love it.if it wasnt so cold id be going for a nice walk as my little girl loves it.but i think cuddles on the sofa with a blanket is great and put a nice movie on.will be getting the test later before bingo id say

Can't wait to hear the news!! Sounds very good so far. :happydance:


----------



## MummyP2b

Due to test on Friday, AF due on Thursday!! I do hope not though!! 
Friday will be a brilliant day if I get a BFP as it's the day of the move!! what a great house warming indeed!!!

Good luck to everyone!!
:)


----------



## lisalou31

wishing4baby3 said:


> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF didnt make an apperance and the cramping had stopped by this morning just had some cramping on and off today but not as intense as yesterday.
> 
> thats really good news hun so your defo in still :wohoo:,what are your cramps like hun as ive got like a shooting/crampy pain that seems to come and go and its right behind my pubic bone going straight across,its worse when bending ova to pick the kids toys up but i am bloated too so dont know if its that,when will you be testing hun :hugs: x x xClick to expand...


It's just like when i get AF only not as bad all across my pelvis its just coming in waves as fast as it comes it goes... Nipples have started to get really sore this afternoon the rest of my boob isn't really sore though. I'll start testing friday i think AF is due saturday or sunday. When will you be testing?? :hugs: x x x


----------



## mandy1985

Hi everyone, thought i would join in if you ladies dont mind. 
My background is TTC baby 1 for the last year, concieved first month of trying last jan to then m/c at 8 weeks. then tried every month till concieved again nov10 to m/c at 6 weeks. I have been told i have cysts on my ovary but this has never caused me problems with my periods before but now i am 10 days late and have tested all BFN :(. I really hope this is 3rd time luck. Baby dust to us all and lets hope we get BFP


----------



## wishing4baby3

sounding good then hun,ive got af bellyache coming and going too but its a little different,eeek i think its more exciting this month for some reason lol,ill start testing friday i think even though af isnt due till tuesday but i just know the moment i buy some i wont be able stop myself haha x x


----------



## katlin

omg im soooo antsy to hear the POAS reports from you all im practically dancing with anticipation I wish you could all test right now!! Jeez youd think i was in the tww waiting to test but im just so excited for you ladies!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

mandy1985 said:


> Hi everyone, thought i would join in if you ladies dont mind.
> My background is TTC baby 1 for the last year, concieved first month of trying last jan to then m/c at 8 weeks. then tried every month till concieved again nov10 to m/c at 6 weeks. I have been told i have cysts on my ovary but this has never caused me problems with my periods before but now i am 10 days late and have tested all BFN :(. I really hope this is 3rd time luck. Baby dust to us all and lets hope we get BFP

hey hun welcome to this thread,sorry about your m/cs and i really hope you get ur bfp soon and you get to take ur baby home with you,is there nothing the doctors can do to help you carry healthly like take the cysts away or do they believe they havent caused them,only asking as i dont know much about cysts and if they can cause problems with ttc, sending you loads of baby :dust: and wishing you lots of luck x x x:hugs:


----------



## katlin

wishing4baby3 i have a feeling march will be your month with a little girl just an inkling im getting. Kinda like spring renewal and fresh growth i think march will be your month..... dont ask me why i just have a feeling.


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou katlin as id be happy with that as id love another girl so much plus my little girl isnt my oh real daughter she is from a brake up and he took her on as a baby and with having my little man with my oh i would love to see what our daughter would be like if you understand me plusifit didnt happen this month il be extra excited to see if your right and if you are il be excited to find out the sex but dont get me wrong id just be as happy with another little boy,thankyou for your message its strangly give me alot of hope :) x x x


----------



## katlin

oh yeh i understnad what uour saying for sure its only natural.


----------



## mandy1985

wishing4baby3 said:


> mandy1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, thought i would join in if you ladies dont mind.
> My background is TTC baby 1 for the last year, concieved first month of trying last jan to then m/c at 8 weeks. then tried every month till concieved again nov10 to m/c at 6 weeks. I have been told i have cysts on my ovary but this has never caused me problems with my periods before but now i am 10 days late and have tested all BFN :(. I really hope this is 3rd time luck. Baby dust to us all and lets hope we get BFP
> 
> hey hun welcome to this thread,sorry about your m/cs and i really hope you get ur bfp soon and you get to take ur baby home with you,is there nothing the doctors can do to help you carry healthly like take the cysts away or do they believe they havent caused them,only asking as i dont know much about cysts and if they can cause problems with ttc, sending you loads of baby :dust: and wishing you lots of luck x x x:hugs:Click to expand...

I dont really know much at the mo i see specialist next week. from what i have read u can still get pregnant and sometimes pregnancy can help them go away which is what i dont understand. The only thing my doc can explain is that might be the reason it took so long to concieve between the 2 miscarriages. Sometimes they can cause problems with ur periods but i have never experianced this they have always been on time.


----------



## lisalou31

Trying not to symptom spot but its starting to get very hard now, since the bad cramping at 8dpo i've got very sore nipples, creamy cm and dizzy spells and very irritable. I am starting to feel quite positive about this cycle dont know why. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey lisa your sounding so good,cant wait for you to test n keeping my fingers crossed its a :bfp: for you,my boobs have started to hurt too but im not getting over excited as ive had this before and not been pregnant so dont think this is my month,tryng4another how did the testing go x x


----------



## annabelle29

Your symptoms sound really good Lisa. Good luck to you! I hope we hear of a :bfp: from you and several others in the coming days.

Welcome Mandy! Sorry to hear about the m/s. Hopefully the specialist can shed some light on the issue. Or maybe you'll feel so relieved that you're seeing someone that could help that you get pg and it sticks! Crazier things have happened. :thumbup:

Still not much going on for me yet. We'll start the consistent :sex: by this weekend and hopefully something sticks this month.


----------



## lisalou31

Tested this evening and can you see it??


Retesting with frer in the morning
 



Attached Files:







hmm.jpg
File size: 171.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> Tested this evening and can you see it??
> 
> 
> Retesting with frer in the morning

:wohoo: :wohoo: omg lisa you said it was faint,that isnt faint at all CONGRATULATIONS HUN and so glad you finally got your bfp and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo: :wohoo:
:happydance: x x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's most definitely there! Congratulations!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ladies i dont know if anyone who has had a bfp can link to any of my symptoms if they are pregnancy symptoms but im feeling starving but after a few mouthfulls i feel stuffed and sicky,ive not eaten half of what i can normally and then i dont usually eat oranges but ive got through two packs over the last 3 days and boobs ache on and off at the side and underneath,stomach cramps have gone and cm calmed down and gone sticky,i want to get possitive about them but very scared to at the same time with not having proper stomach cramps what do you ladies think x x


----------



## lisalou31

wishing4baby3 said:


> well ladies i dont know if anyone who has had a bfp can link to any of my symptoms if they are pregnancy symptoms but im feeling starving but after a few mouthfulls i feel stuffed and sicky,ive not eaten half of what i can normally and then i dont usually eat oranges but ive got through two packs over the last 3 days and boobs ache on and off at the side and underneath,stomach cramps have gone and cm calmed down and gone sticky,i want to get possitive about them but very scared to at the same time with not having proper stomach cramps what do you ladies think x x

Sounds good hun im so hoping to take you with me so we can be bump buddies x x x


----------



## lisalou31

wishing4baby3 said:


> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> Tested this evening and can you see it??
> 
> 
> Retesting with frer in the morning
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: omg lisa you said it was faint,that isnt faint at all CONGRATULATIONS HUN and so glad you finally got your bfp and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :happydance: x x x x xClick to expand...



Thanks hun i havent told OH yet im going to wait till valentines day meal. He had some good news today he's got another job better hours better money and no working away.

Now i can actually symptom spot :happydance: cramping is quite weird feels like a mild AF but at the same time not, comes and goes. Boobs seem to be getting sorer nipples have a mind of their own wowza they hurt. Noticed last few nights around the same time im getting a sicky feeling mainly when im really tired, did have this last pregnancy. Hot flushes been getting these a few days dont know if they're pregnancy related. Irritable and emotional yesterday was talking to my mom on the phone and started crying in the shop for no reason. Feel like killing OH most the time only started after sunday :shrug::dust: to all x x


----------



## MummyP2b

Congratulations lisalou!!! So happy for you! :)
Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. 
Keep us posted with your symptoms, So I can stalk them ;)
Having a lot of pains and twinges in my uterus tonight. Also a massive amount of back pain.
Ok so the other night when I had the dream about being on a bus and feeling loads of pressure in my uterus couldn't really explain it and then waking up and couldn't work out whether it was real or not. i just had it right now, It's like there's an air bubble or something thats expanding. It's the weirdest thing. like someone has it between their hands and is stretching it like you would with elastic.
I hope this isnt another trick my body is playing on me.

:)


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> Tested this evening and can you see it??
> 
> 
> Retesting with frer in the morning
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: omg lisa you said it was faint,that isnt faint at all CONGRATULATIONS HUN and so glad you finally got your bfp and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :happydance: x x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun i havent told OH yet im going to wait till valentines day meal. He had some good news today he's got another job better hours better money and no working away.
> 
> Now i can actually symptom spot :happydance: cramping is quite weird feels like a mild AF but at the same time not, comes and goes. Boobs seem to be getting sorer nipples have a mind of their own wowza they hurt. Noticed last few nights around the same time im getting a sicky feeling mainly when im really tired, did have this last pregnancy. Hot flushes been getting these a few days dont know if they're pregnancy related. Irritable and emotional yesterday was talking to my mom on the phone and started crying in the shop for no reason. Feel like killing OH most the time only started after sunday :shrug::dust: to all x xClick to expand...

how are you going stay quiet till then about it to oh as i wouldnt be able to haha,i had af bellyache and bloating yesterday but that has gone now,ive been feeling sick when tired but thought it was a backlash of the sickness bug,it would be brill if we both have a bfp this month as you didnt really try did you and only bded oh twice in the ovulation wk with you being poorly and i was the same just did it twice just because i hadnt got the energy to go mad again like in past months so did it at the cd12 and cd14/15 not sure but it was right on top of ovulation,the :cry:ing will be down to the change in hormones hun and will have plenty of these moments throughtout the 9 months and with the feeling like killing oh:haha: will also be hormones,that is the only bit my oh struggles with me being pregnant as in the first 12 weeks with my little man it was like i put a brick wall around me and after speaking to the midwife she told me that its normal as you feel you need to protect your baby and yourself from getting hurt even if your oh adores you but it does pass so dont worry,your body is going through so much change now that it changes the way you feel completerly but its all good and worth it,your going have the best valentines eva and your oh couldnt ask for a beta prezzir:happydance:,you must be feeling on top of the world right now x x x:hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

MummyP2b said:


> Congratulations lisalou!!! So happy for you! :)
> Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
> Keep us posted with your symptoms, So I can stalk them ;)
> Having a lot of pains and twinges in my uterus tonight. Also a massive amount of back pain.
> Ok so the other night when I had the dream about being on a bus and feeling loads of pressure in my uterus couldn't really explain it and then waking up and couldn't work out whether it was real or not. i just had it right now, It's like there's an air bubble or something thats expanding. It's the weirdest thing. like someone has it between their hands and is stretching it like you would with elastic.
> I hope this isnt another trick my body is playing on me.
> 
> :)

hi hun i really hope it isnt your body playing tricks on you and you get ur :bfp:,i dont know bout what ur explaining but it does sound good,i only dont know because with both my kids ive had no symptoms at all with pains or changes in my body instead i had very early craving as with my daughter it was scampi fries and oranges and the metalic taste and with my little lad it was crisps and ice cream but it had to be off the ice cream van lol:haha:,cant wait to see what your test reveals on friday if i have that right for your testing day :hugs: x x


----------



## lisalou31

wishing4baby3 said:


> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> Tested this evening and can you see it??
> 
> 
> Retesting with frer in the morning
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: omg lisa you said it was faint,that isnt faint at all CONGRATULATIONS HUN and so glad you finally got your bfp and heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :happydance: x x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun i havent told OH yet im going to wait till valentines day meal. He had some good news today he's got another job better hours better money and no working away.
> 
> Now i can actually symptom spot :happydance: cramping is quite weird feels like a mild AF but at the same time not, comes and goes. Boobs seem to be getting sorer nipples have a mind of their own wowza they hurt. Noticed last few nights around the same time im getting a sicky feeling mainly when im really tired, did have this last pregnancy. Hot flushes been getting these a few days dont know if they're pregnancy related. Irritable and emotional yesterday was talking to my mom on the phone and started crying in the shop for no reason. Feel like killing OH most the time only started after sunday :shrug::dust: to all x xClick to expand...
> 
> how are you going stay quiet till then about it to oh as i wouldnt be able to haha,i had af bellyache and bloating yesterday but that has gone now,ive been feeling sick when tired but thought it was a backlash of the sickness bug,it would be brill if we both have a bfp this month as you didnt really try did you and only bded oh twice in the ovulation wk with you being poorly and i was the same just did it twice just because i hadnt got the energy to go mad again like in past months so did it at the cd12 and cd14/15 not sure but it was right on top of ovulation,the :cry:ing will be down to the change in hormones hun and will have plenty of these moments throughtout the 9 months and with the feeling like killing oh:haha: will also be hormones,that is the only bit my oh struggles with me being pregnant as in the first 12 weeks with my little man it was like i put a brick wall around me and after speaking to the midwife she told me that its normal as you feel you need to protect your baby and yourself from getting hurt even if your oh adores you but it does pass so dont worry,your body is going through so much change now that it changes the way you feel completerly but its all good and worth it,your going have the best valentines eva and your oh couldnt ask for a beta prezzir:happydance:,you must be feeling on top of the world right now x x x:hugs:Click to expand...

I havent a clue how im going to keep it quiet lol although it helps i can come on here to talk about things, im so tired but cant get to sleep probably cause of the :bfp: but think im a little constipated so feeling uncomfortable and bloated :shrug: i dont think its sunk in yet.:cloud9:
Yeah only :sex: day before and day of Ovulation and 2 days later, i really had no thought i'd done enough this month. Think OH might be a little disapointed the :sex: will be a little more sparing but atleast it gives him a rest lol.
Im just praying this is a forever :baby:
:hugs: :dust: x x


----------



## lisalou31

This mornings frer
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachael1981

That is most definitely a :bfp: :D


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Congratulations Lisa! Here's to more BFPs!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

lisalou31 said:


> This mornings frer

congratulations again hun that is a loverly possitive for 11dpo and honestly you will be fine,make sure you dont do any heavy lifting and just take it a little bit easyier than you would normaly :hugs:,cant wait to hear what you oh reaction is on monday x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well im 9dpo and feeling very doubtfull that this is not my month,boobs ache on and off but dont hurt to touch,no cm and no cramps at all,very moody and feel like having a good argument with anyone who will argue bk ie like my oh this morning :haha:,how is everyone else and lisa has your bfp sunk in yet :) x x


----------



## annabelle29

MummyP2b said:


> Congratulations lisalou!!! So happy for you! :)
> Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
> Keep us posted with your symptoms, So I can stalk them ;)
> Having a lot of pains and twinges in my uterus tonight. Also a massive amount of back pain.
> Ok so the other night when I had the dream about being on a bus and feeling loads of pressure in my uterus couldn't really explain it and then waking up and couldn't work out whether it was real or not. i just had it right now, It's like there's an air bubble or something thats expanding. It's the weirdest thing. like someone has it between their hands and is stretching it like you would with elastic.
> I hope this isnt another trick my body is playing on me.
> 
> :)

You're symptoms sound so good!! The bubble in your belly is EXACTLY what I felt with my first. Felt like gas bubble, but it doesn't go away, just gets bigger and stretches. When are you testing????


----------



## annabelle29

lisalou31 said:


> This mornings frer

CONGRATS!!! Most definitely a :bfp: with both those tests. Wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## lisalou31

:hugs: hun, no its not sunk in yet, feeling exhasted this evening my eyes ache, so im having a early night OH is away till saturday now so dont have to make any excuses. Last cycle my boobs hurt and got a bfn this month not so much my boobs hurting as my nipples sooooooo sensitive and sore i can prod my boobs without much real discomfort till i get to the areola and nipple area then its so painful i could cry. 
Ok im wondering if any of you who have been pregnant before can tell me if im normal or strange. Last few days my lady bits have kind of felt tingly not itcy or anything just tingly kind of like a blood rush ifykwim. just wondered if it could be bfp related or i am in fact just weird lol.
Loads of cm stood up earlier and felt like i'd wee'd myself sorry tmi :blush:
Been having pulling type cramps on and off today not really painful more uncomfortable.
:dust: to all


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey hun ive not had the tingling feeling but could be from the extra blood flow so wouldnt worry and your not wierd lol,ive heard ladies also get very watery cm so could of just had alot at once too,bet it will be nice having a quiet wkend i could sure do with one :haha:,im going test tomoz after ive been shopping but think it will defo be a bfn but still cant resist testing lol,well im off to have a nice relaxing bath which i need as feel shattered and got bkache so will let you know how i get on testing tomoz x x


----------



## lisalou31

Good luck testing tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## MummyP2b

annabelle29 said:


> MummyP2b said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations lisalou!!! So happy for you! :)
> Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
> Keep us posted with your symptoms, So I can stalk them ;)
> Having a lot of pains and twinges in my uterus tonight. Also a massive amount of back pain.
> Ok so the other night when I had the dream about being on a bus and feeling loads of pressure in my uterus couldn't really explain it and then waking up and couldn't work out whether it was real or not. i just had it right now, It's like there's an air bubble or something thats expanding. It's the weirdest thing. like someone has it between their hands and is stretching it like you would with elastic.
> I hope this isnt another trick my body is playing on me.
> 
> :)
> 
> You're symptoms sound so good!! The bubble in your belly is EXACTLY what I felt with my first. Felt like gas bubble, but it doesn't go away, just gets bigger and stretches. When are you testing????Click to expand...

No AF today...... :)

Testing in the morning as I will then be 1 day late and I am hoping to see that BFP!! 

Felt very wet down below today, is that normal?
X


----------



## Rachael1981

From what I've read it is yes. Get testing and get online and let me know! :rofl:


----------



## lisalou31

[/QUOTE]No AF today...... :)

Testing in the morning as I will then be 1 day late and I am hoping to see that BFP!! 

Felt very wet down below today, is that normal?
X[/QUOTE]


Good luck hope it's a :bfp: im feeling very wet down their too, sometimes coming in clumps and i feel like i've wet myself... Its kind of like ewcm x


----------



## MummyP2b

Thanks girls! 
Yeah almost like gone back to ewcm but quite thick. Feel like I've wet myself half the time. :)
Fingers crossed. I'm just lying in bed deciding which test I should use. An asda cheapo or a 99p shop test strip. Hmmm should have got a better test really. 
X


----------



## Rachael1981

The Asda ones are usually good I think, try that!


----------



## lisalou31

Yeah try the asda one x pee pee im inpatient lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm impatient too! :haha:


----------



## MummyP2b

Nope one bfn!! So upset. Just have this feeling it's not my month. 
Moving house today. And just found that hubby has packed my hair brush and make up. 
Needless to say im in the bathroom crying and on here whilst he finds it!! 
:(


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Hope the move goes well xxx


----------



## lisalou31

:hugs: hun not over till af arrives retest in a few days you have promising sounding symptoms x


----------



## wishing4baby3

i know im only 10dpo but a bfn and think it will stay that way,feel like it will neva happen and i might as well give up,i know af aint due till tuesday but just got a big feeling im starting with my post af symptoms :cry: x x


----------



## lisalou31

:hugs: hun its not over yet xxxx


----------



## annabelle29

wishing4baby3 said:


> i know im only 10dpo but a bfn and think it will stay that way,feel like it will neva happen and i might as well give up,i know af aint due till tuesday but just got a big feeling im starting with my post af symptoms :cry: x x

10dpo is really early still. Don't count yourself out yet. :hugs: Give it another few days and test again if no AF by then. Good luck with the move.


----------



## tryng4another

Wow since my internet stopped working alot has went on a bfp including congratulations. 

Wishing sorry to hear u got a bfn but your still early keep your chin up.

I still havent tested again i decided to leave it and have been so busy the past few days i havent got round to get a test. Though i do have a gd feeling my tummy has been sore today abit like a stitch i had this alot last time. Also i have been so tired and moody not like me really then i have been feeling rather sick.


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: omg omg ive tested this morning and with 5 mins left of testing time i had a second faint line,you can only just see it but its defo got colour,retesting tuesday morning the day af should be due and it should defo be darker if it is,it could explain the bad bloating and cravings for oranges and achy boobs,i just need hold it togetha now that the line does get darker and it doesnt end up being another chemical,im defo hopefull though thats its not an evap with it showing in the 10 min frame as i have 3 more tests which are the same make that havent even got a hint of a line and then yesterday i had one that did but it was that faint i couldnt tell if there was colour so took it that it was an evap but after this morning maybe it was the start of a bfp starting,well we will see in 2 days anyway :) x x x tryng4another we need you test too,ive be waiting to see how you got on but you defo sound so good so will keep everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Congrats!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

Waiting2Grow said:


> Congrats!!

when will you be testing hun as ive noticed your a day infront of me as im only 12dpo and good luck to you too for when you do :hugs: x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww wishing that is awesome i really hope that this is ur bfp.im hoping to do the test soon. I guess im a little scared to do a 2nd 1. I just so busy today so it wont be today. I became a aunty the other day so not had a chance with going out getting things fir my nephew abd today im goinh to visit him :) good luck with the testing :)


----------



## lisalou31

OMG bump buddy yeah congrats hun xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou tryng4another and lisa but not getting too excited yet as i want to see a darker bfp with it being so light as its alot lighter than yours was lisa,i hand a little thought that maybe i was as we went the pub with the inlaws yesterday and even though i had alot of coke and a meal i had half a cider and black and a small wine and before id finnished my wine i felt a little tipsy so straight away i wondered and went straight bk to coke lol,oh isnt to excited either at the mo cause of my chemical n the fact they were all very light possitives so he has told me to wait till tuesdays test before i get my hopes up but there isnt anything wrong with being hopefull is there lol,how good will it be to be bump buddies after the last few months of bfns togetha,it will be really nice,i have got a achy belly today thats still bloated without eating much except oranges haha,well keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and will let you know as soon as ive tested again tuesday x x x


----------



## Waiting2Grow

My tickers wrong, I'm 11dpo, and got a bfn this morning


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I got a BFP!! I tested early this morning and got a BFN on an Internet cheapie, then this afternoon I got a fever blister. I didn't think anything about it, and then I remembered a post by someone on bnb one time that said she got her BFP on the same day as a fever blister. So, instead of using the cheapies, I had two store bought hpt, an pet and clear blue, both of them were BFP!! DH had went to pick up something to eat, I showed them to him when he got home. There not even faint lines either. Hang in there everybody, I'm staying around stalking so I can see who else gets their BFPs this month.


----------



## wishing4baby3

Waiting2Grow said:


> I got a BFP!! I tested early this morning and got a BFN on an Internet cheapie, then this afternoon I got a fever blister. I didn't think anything about it, and then I remembered a post by someone on bnb one time that said she got her BFP on the same day as a fever blister. So, instead of using the cheapies, I had two store bought hpt, an pet and clear blue, both of them were BFP!! DH had went to pick up something to eat, I showed them to him when he got home. There not even faint lines either. Hang in there everybody, I'm staying around stalking so I can see who else gets their BFPs this month.

omg hun im soo happy for you:happydance::happydance: congratulations,this thread seems to be a lucky one and lets hope any ladies who didnt get a bfp this month will do next month :hugs: x x


----------



## lisalou31

Congrats hun xxx :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

im in shock but happy to say ive got a darker :bfp: this morning on a asda test :)


----------



## lisalou31

Congrats hun told u to get a asda test :happydance: H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Waiting2Grow

This has been a lucky thread!


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou lisa you were defo right and waiting2grow you are so right it has been a lucky thread and the fact that i didnt really try this month makes it even beta :),good luck to anyone else testing soon,baby :dust: to all x x x


----------



## annabelle29

wishing4baby3 said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: omg omg ive tested this morning and with 5 mins left of testing time i had a second faint line,you can only just see it but its defo got colour,retesting tuesday morning the day af should be due and it should defo be darker if it is,it could explain the bad bloating and cravings for oranges and achy boobs,i just need hold it togetha now that the line does get darker and it doesnt end up being another chemical,im defo hopefull though thats its not an evap with it showing in the 10 min frame as i have 3 more tests which are the same make that havent even got a hint of a line and then yesterday i had one that did but it was that faint i couldnt tell if there was colour so took it that it was an evap but after this morning maybe it was the start of a bfp starting,well we will see in 2 days anyway :) x x x tryng4another we need you test too,ive be waiting to see how you got on but you defo sound so good so will keep everything crossed for you x x x

CONGRATS!!! I knew you were gonna get your :bfp: You had all the right symptoms and truly sounded pg to me. :happydance:


----------



## annabelle29

Waiting2Grow said:


> I got a BFP!! I tested early this morning and got a BFN on an Internet cheapie, then this afternoon I got a fever blister. I didn't think anything about it, and then I remembered a post by someone on bnb one time that said she got her BFP on the same day as a fever blister. So, instead of using the cheapies, I had two store bought hpt, an pet and clear blue, both of them were BFP!! DH had went to pick up something to eat, I showed them to him when he got home. There not even faint lines either. Hang in there everybody, I'm staying around stalking so I can see who else gets their BFPs this month.

Wow, another :bfp: Congratulations!! I remember you had really good symptoms too; very similar to our other bfp from yesterday. Yay! :happydance: Hope your good luck spreads to the rest of us!


----------



## wishing4baby3

annabelle29 said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: omg omg ive tested this morning and with 5 mins left of testing time i had a second faint line,you can only just see it but its defo got colour,retesting tuesday morning the day af should be due and it should defo be darker if it is,it could explain the bad bloating and cravings for oranges and achy boobs,i just need hold it togetha now that the line does get darker and it doesnt end up being another chemical,im defo hopefull though thats its not an evap with it showing in the 10 min frame as i have 3 more tests which are the same make that havent even got a hint of a line and then yesterday i had one that did but it was that faint i couldnt tell if there was colour so took it that it was an evap but after this morning maybe it was the start of a bfp starting,well we will see in 2 days anyway :) x x x tryng4another we need you test too,ive be waiting to see how you got on but you defo sound so good so will keep everything crossed for you x x x
> 
> CONGRATS!!! I knew you were gonna get your :bfp: You had all the right symptoms and truly sounded pg to me. :happydance:Click to expand...

thankyou hun it still hasnt sunk in lol,plenty of baby :dust: to you and any of the other ladies waiting for there :bfp:,hope you all join us soon x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Well looks like i was wrong about my test started bleeding today :( im glad i didnt buy more tests. My line was so light so id say it was prob a evap. Awk well bring on the few weeks this time i will be making sure were bding more. Any1 else left in here with me lol

Congratz to every1 who got there bfps :)


----------



## annabelle29

tryng4another said:


> Well looks like i was wrong about my test started bleeding today :( im glad i didnt buy more tests. My line was so light so id say it was prob a evap. Awk well bring on the few weeks this time i will be making sure were bding more. Any1 else left in here with me lol
> 
> Congratz to every1 who got there bfps :)

Sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hope next month is better luck for you.


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww im so sorry tryng4another i really thought this was your month,you have still got ladies trying on here with you so dont worry and sending plenty of baby :dust: your way plus im sticking around till you all get a :bfp: as thats what i started this thread big :hugs: x x x


----------



## tryng4another

I just need to maybe make sure i get egg the right time. I have realised my cycles are getting shorter which is great. Instead of 42 days this month its 35 so surely thats a brilliant thing and i will be Back to 28 days :) i cant believe how lucky this thread has been for most. hopefully the rest of us will be joining you all in 1st tri next month :) lets do this girls bfps all the way


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> I just need to maybe make sure i get egg the right time. I have realised my cycles are getting shorter which is great. Instead of 42 days this month its 35 so surely thats a brilliant thing and i will be Back to 28 days :) i cant believe how lucky this thread has been for most. hopefully the rest of us will be joining you all in 1st tri next month :) lets do this girls bfps all the way

glad to see you staying possitive tryng4another and the fact your getting shorter cycles are defo a good sign,i honestly think you will be joining us soon,i really want each and every one of you to join us by the end of march as it will be loverly x x x:hugs:


----------



## annabelle29

Well, I got my + opk last night, so O is right around the corner. Unfortunately OH was out of town yesterday and won't be home til late tonight, but hopefully we'll still have a chance to catch that egg! :thumbup:

Anyone approaching the 2ww with me? Seems like everyone has gotten a :bfp: lately, so I can't remember! Hopefully I'll be joining you ladies in a few weeks.


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ladies i have just been looking through the thread to see which ladies stuck to this thread and can say we are still waiting for a :bfp: from
 Rachael1981,
mummyp2b,
annabelle29,
tryng4another
Please let us know how your getting on ladies and where you are in your cycle as im sticking to my word and staying on here till you all join us in getting a :bfp:
spreading plenty of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

annabelle29 said:


> Well, I got my + opk last night, so O is right around the corner. Unfortunately OH was out of town yesterday and won't be home til late tonight, but hopefully we'll still have a chance to catch that egg! :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone approaching the 2ww with me? Seems like everyone has gotten a :bfp: lately, so I can't remember! Hopefully I'll be joining you ladies in a few weeks.

Great news hun:thumbup: well im sure you could have a nap while waiting for oh get back and then get him tonight lol,dont let him use any excuses you have got a egg to catch haha,hope in 2 weeks time you join us hun and cant wait for you test already hahaha :hugs: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations to those who have got their bfp! :dust:

I'm approaching ovulation. FF thinks I should ovulate on Saturday, then I'll be in the 2ww and praying for my birthday bfp!


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck rachael and wishing you plenty of baby :dust: for that birthday :bfp: x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Still 4 of us :) were going to do it, i think i will be the last in the cycle this month. 

I would def be staying up for him to come home and try catch that egg sooner lol even just a quickie lol i cant wait just to get this part of my cycle to go away and bring on that egg then the 2ww. Fingers crossed for the rest of us for that bfp and onto 1st tri with the others :) bfp bfp bfp bfp all the way


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey how is everyone doing,im feeling very worried tonight as my pos line just isnt getting any darker and i first tested on monday so isnt it meant to be alot darker by now,you would think once you get ur bfp u would be relaxed and excited but instead im on pins and worried ill have another chemical x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm currently praying I DON'T ovulate before Saturday - my temps have dipped and I'm praying ovulation will hold off just until Saturday!

HCG can take 48-72 hours to couble I think, so it may take a couple more days for the line to get darker. Have you tried a digi?


----------



## wishing4baby3

well fingers crossed you ovulate when you need to hun and it wont be long till your counting down the 2ww to your bfp,i havent tried a digi yet but starting think i will get one this wkend to see what it says,my tests are defo darker than the monday one but thats it so maybe i double every 72 hours which i have heard ladies do,thankyou rachael and hope you dont mind me asking questions like this when your waiting to get your bfp as i feel like i shouldnt but i like talking to you lot the most and i know you will be honest with me hehehe x x


----------



## Rachael1981

It's not a problem, ask away!


----------



## annabelle29

I agree with Rachael, get a digi! For me, seeing the Pregnant, rather than looking at line colors made me feel better when I was pg with my first. I'm sure everything is just fine. Try not to stress the baby out if you can help it! :thumbup:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou and ill try not stress over it any more and get a digi this wkend so i can see it in writing lol x x x :hugs: x x


----------



## katlin

congrats wishing im so happy youve gotten your bfp!!!! Now cmon ladies keep em coming!!!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww wishing try not to worry to much. Im so sure u will be fine u will have a happy 9 months. 

I have just gotten rid of the witch and i think i will be tryin ovulating tests this month just see if it helps to know abit better when its going to happen instead of guessing. It will be great to join u all. I still cant believe how lucky this thread has been. Its been so helpful too which is brilliant thank u everyone.

Good luck those who are waiting to ovulate xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another thats maybe a good idea as i dont think i got caught when i thought i was ovulating i think it was around day 17 to 18 instead of between 14 n 16 as i usually dont bd oh after day 16 cause im so shattered after the ovulation week but with not going mad that week this month i did around day 17 and got caught so you neva know,im sure you will all join us soon without a doubt and cant wait to hear u all have :bfp:
well i was going buy more tests today but oh went mad and put his foot down and said how many lines do i want to see before im happy and to be fair i guess he is right so going relax as af hasnt shown still which is a great sign and still got cravings,will be doing a test for the doctors on the 1st march so will wait till then and id be 6 weeks gone which if i have a chemical its been before 5 weeks so will defo chill by then,well ive had a loverly day today as its my little boys 1st birthday and my stepson will be sleeping over for the first time even though he is 4 so its been a long time waiting for my oh so im excited for him plus my two cant wait too x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

katlin said:


> congrats wishing im so happy youve gotten your bfp!!!! Now cmon ladies keep em coming!!!

thankyou katlin there is 4 of us with :bfp: and 4 still waiting but im sure they will join us soon and when they do this thread has turned out a very lucky one so come on ladies catch that egg :spermy: :happydance: x x


----------



## katlin

cmon spermys and eggs lets get this going hustle hustle hustle!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well oh got me a test without me knowing and its an answer one so dont know how sesitive it is but you could only just see the line and i mean only,hoping its not as sensitive as the other ones ive been using even thought it says it can pick pregnancy up from the day af is due as it didnt say what miu it actually was,looks like a waiting game for me till i turn 6 weeks x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ladies ive calmed myself down again as i looked on the internet to see how sensitive the answer tests are and they are 25mlu and the fact i tested tonight after drinking loads through the day and it still picked it up it was prob so faint cause the pos line isnt as dark as the control line on the 15mlu tests ive been using so i think everything is fine and my hormone level is shooting up like some ladies do,im going be strong and stop testing as it does you no good and just makes you worry and wait till i test again at the docs when im 6 wks gone :) x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh wishing it sounds like it would be better for you to calm down and think positive. At least this month is abit shorter so u dont have to wait that long until the 1 st. I really hope everything is good. Could it still being show that long if it was a chemical? If its still showing a line id say thats still a good sign. Good luck for your appointment. Im so excited for you.


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Yeh wishing it sounds like it would be better for you to calm down and think positive. At least this month is abit shorter so u dont have to wait that long until the 1 st. I really hope everything is good. Could it still being show that long if it was a chemical? If its still showing a line id say thats still a good sign. Good luck for your appointment. Im so excited for you.

hi tryng4another when i had my chemical i started to get neg tests by now but on the 10mlu tests which are the most sensitive ones so with me getting a faint on a 25mlu test i think its showing that my hormones are slowly building up so im pretty relaxed now and feeling excited again,i was almost a wk gone with my daughter when the 10mlu tests only just picked it up so the fact that the 15mlu tests are picking it up and have for almost a wk with an easy to see line and the 25mlu tests are only just picking it up is still a good sign,sorry if im doing your heads in moaning but its shocking how when you get a bfp it feels like your in the 2ww still lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

U wont be doing peoples heads in.were all here for each and help support each other no matter what.

R the internet cheap ovulating tests any gd?


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou,ive never used them myself sorry so wouldnt know but i have heard thats where alot of ladies get theres from so cant see why they shouldnt be as they are just like the pregnancy tests off the net and alot of ladies use them too x x


----------



## tryng4another

No harm in giving them a go i guess. This could be my last chance for a while as oh is due to go away for 6 weeks at the end of march. Though on the plus side he will be off work for 3weeks before which means he wont be too tired for bding :) so this has to be the month. For some reason i just have a good feeling this cycle we will catch that egg. Im just feeling so positive right now. 

Good luck ladies im guessing there is some due to ovulate around now catch that eggy :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just letting you know i think ive lost it,bleeding is getting heavy with bad cramping and i wish i could say im still ttc if i have but oh doesnt want to now if all turns out bad,he says we have 2 and that i should be gratefull for them n not keep going through this upset,is it so wrong to want one more :cry: x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

Aww wishing im so sorry. Xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ive defo m/c as im in so much pain now its untrue,got a hot water bottle n everything to try ease it :cry: well going go the doctors to see what could be causing it,thankyou for all your well wishes x x


----------



## tryng4another

I hope the doctor can help you good luck. Xxx


----------



## katlin

I am so sorry wishing maybe when your less stressed he will be willing to try again n if not you got two beautiful babies to dote on. Im sorry it wasnt a sticky bean but keep your chin up hun n if you need to talk dont hesitate to pm


----------



## tryng4another

I have just realised i could be ovulating either at the weekend or start of next week. Feels like its going so quickly already.

How is everyone else? 


Wishing how u doing hun? Thinking of u


----------



## annabelle29

Oh wishing, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope the dr can help you. It's perfectly okay to be sad even though you already have two other beautiful children. I hope you're doing a little better and in less pain. Don't be afraid to grieve. We're all here for you.


----------



## annabelle29

tryng4another said:


> I have just realised i could be ovulating either at the weekend or start of next week. Feels like its going so quickly already.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> 
> Wishing how u doing hun? Thinking of u


Glad it's going by fast for you! That doesn't seem to happen very often for most of us. Hopefully the 2ww goes by fast for you as well.

I'm in the 2ww now, about 6dpo. So far, I feel nothing, so that's always a good sign for me. PMS signs usually start showing in the next day or so, so fx'd they don't show!


----------



## tryng4another

Oh good luck annabelle. Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

3dpo for me today. I hate the 2ww, it always drags! I'm not symptom spotting this time, staying relaxed this cycle!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just wanted to say good luck n im keeping my fingers crossed for you,i had a bad day but think its cause oh went work so was on my own to think and it wasnt good lol,i havent gone the doctors now as after reading up about early m/cs ive realised its well known but with us trying we test early so we spot it where as people not testing think its just a late af so decided that im going to relax completerly not calculate what day im on and if i get any niggly feeling i may be still wait till im at least a week late before testing so i am more relaxed,please let me know how you all get on xx x


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck rachael. 

Thats maybe the best thing wishing im sure this has been so hard. Its just sad that things like that happen. I hope u get back to yourself soon.


----------



## lisalou31

Hi ya girls, not been on here for a while, last sunday i started bleeding heavily and cramping went to dr's monday morning and a mc was confirmed :cry: the bleeding and cramping as of now has stopped. 
I would of been on before but couldnt bring myself to come on here and change my sig.
:hugs: wishing you know im there for you and thanks for being there for me while OH has been away x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry for your loss lisalou :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

your welcome lisa and thankyou for being there for me too,we will be fine and will get there im sure,possitive thinking is all we need :hugs: x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww lisa im so sorry. Xx


----------



## annabelle29

Sorry to hear that Lisa. :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

how are you loverly ladies getting on and how many dpo are you,im still feeling a little angry that im not preg again when i should be but also looking forward to trying again but without all the calculating where i am in my cycle plus got a girls night out tomoz night to try and relax and refresh myself for the months coming :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you have a great night tomorrow!

I'm 5dpo today :sleep:


----------



## tryng4another

oh a girlies night hope you have fun.i love a nice night with the girls. im not sure were i am with my cycle i ended up deciding to just not pay too much attention to were i am with my cycle, and make sure we bd quite abit.i just know i could be ovulating within next few days. im sure i will know roughly cos my breasts seem to be getting sore after. it would be nice for it happen and get a bfp for oh going away end of march. good luck every1 x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Ovualtion is def around at the moment. Today i had clear and stretchy cm. I had never even noticed it much like i did today. Im so glad now that we bd yesterday and today. Lets hope no2 will be in the making shortly :) 

How is every1 doing?

Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

7dpo and want to know already lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

well i had a great night but really shouldnt have drank so much as im really feeling it today :haha: well im feeling alot beta about ttc or should i say letting it just happen,i also dont know where i am in my cycle tryng4another but thats how i want it to be as i think the stressing out isnt doing me any good,you defo have some swimmers ready to meet the egg then tryng4another so good luck hun and hope this is your month,rachael you havent got long to wait now so good luck with testing when you do,can wait see how you get on x x


----------



## tryng4another

Glad u had a good night out maybe what u needed just not so nice your not so good today.


Not long now rachael and u will soon know. i know for fact i will be like that coming to the time. I dont think its going to help that i just have a feeling about this cycle.

Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I have a feeling too, and it's not helping at all. I think I'll test Tuesday and see what it says


----------



## tryng4another

Ohh gd luck keep us updated. Hope u get a early bfp xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'll let you all know how I get on. FX'd it will be BFP!


----------



## tryng4another

Rachael how u been doing? U think u have any symptons? 

I havent been feeling so good since last night. This morning i ended up being sick, i thought i best try eat something for lunch and now i feel ill again.


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww hope ur feeling beta soon tryng4another,i was meant to be forgetting wherei was in my cycle but failed already and had to get my ticker bk lol,im trying so hard to stay possitive but its so hard lol,hows everyones wkend been x x x


----------



## tryng4another

yeh wishing i found it quite hard, still am actually.i think i just have some sort of bug, as oh was home at lunch and hes feeling pretty much the same.which means my daughter must of at the weekend too, as we both seem to have her cold. 

i had a lovely weekend. on sat night oh and i decided we would have a treat and go to the cinema while the in-laws look after our daughter. then we treated are daughter to the cinema on sunday. we watched gnomeo and juilet and it was brilliant. any film with jason stratham in it is good, just a shame it was only his voice haha hope every1 had a good weekend, for then giving us all a happy week ahead. 

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you feel better soon trying :hugs:

I'm ok, no symptoms here except sor nipples, but that could be AF so not counting that. Had the odd sharp pain/tugging in my lower tummy but that could be anything.

I tested this morning and thought I saw a hint of a lione, but I'm only 8dpo and it was probably nothing. I'll try again tomorrow :haha:


----------



## tryng4another

Ohh good luck ecen im getting excited for u lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I just hope this is my turn! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

My fingers are crossed for u.


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck rachael i had no big signs last month or with my 2 children so just keep testing hehe, i hope we all get a bfp this month even me again and its sticks this time,3rd time lucky(hoping so much),tryng4another i had that sickness bug at 6dpo last month and its not nice at all so sending a :hug: and hope you all feel beta soon,
im watching one born every minute and cant stop crying at it,oh wouldnt let me watch it last week with it being so close to my m/c but i had to this week as i love it,
plenty of baby :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm watching One Born Every Minute too. Wish it was me about to give birth :cry:


----------



## tryng4another

I hope u get a sticky 1 too hun. Would be nice for all of us to get a bfp this cycle. Im hoping that we have def done it the right time this month. My cm has totally changed now. There is a thread on here about the changes of cm i found it quite good though there is a warning about the pics lol good luck every1 xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well thankfully i was only sick the once yesterday. Today i have been feeling better that way but had alot of pain in my lower tummy. Its been practically constant. Not too sure what it is but im hoping it will be gone tomorrow


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you're feeling better, I hope the pains stop soon :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

How is every1 doing? Im starting to get bit impatient on waiting for test day lol i know it is far to early yet maybe another week or so.


----------



## Rachael1981

Testing tomorrow for me :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

oh good luck rachael got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks. I just hope it's a bfp, don't think seeing another bfn is going to do me any favours lol


----------



## tryng4another

yeh bfp all the way!!!!!!!


----------



## tryng4another

Im so dying to test right now haha im glad i have no tests in the house otherwise i would of. Im just finding it abit strange cos i havent had sore boobs at all yet, were as my last 2 cycles they have been extremely sore half way through. Im glad its the weekend cos at least i will be vusy enough hopefully and not think about testing. I know 6dpo is abit early So maybe mid week i will consider more about testing :)


----------



## Rachael1981

6dpo is way too early!

I haven't tested again since yesterday. AF is due tomorrow. If she doesn't appear I'll test again on Sunday I think.


----------



## tryng4another

I hope af dont arrive not long to wait. What did u get yesterday?

Yeh i wouldnt test yet cos theres no point in wasting the money lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Got :bfn: yesterday.

Just had the tiniest amount of brown spotting. Think AF is on her way :(


----------



## tryng4another

Aww im sorry rachael i hope its not af. Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks. Just been told it could be IB as it's brown and it's only the tiniest bit. We'll see I guess. xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey tryng4another hope your all beta now and bet your so excited to test now your coming up to the end of the 1st week wait,think its gone so fast,id stick with not buying tests as then its less tempting to test early,i got a bfp last cycle at 13dpo with fmu but with my 2 children and my first m/c they were after i was late for af and had no symptoms like painfull boobs so dont start stressing yet as you have plenty of time for it to all start x x x
Rachael hope your feeling ok and stay possitive as ur not out unless you get a full flow of the :witch: and the fact its brown spotting could be nothing at all,have you anymore symptoms you think could be x x
i also recomend trying to be layed bk with the whole month as i got caught by being like that last month and the moment i got a bfp i started to worry about loosing it and stressed myself out completerly so dont think it helped and could be a reason why i m/c,this month il be relaxed as pos and will not be testing till im almost 2 weeks late if af doesnt show up so instead of a 2ww its going be more of a 4ww lol but i need to stay chilled out over it all,i dont think this will be my month either with just m/c but there is always a chance right 
keep smiling and staying posstive,big :hugs: to you both,we will get there i know it :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Fingers crossed rachael thats what it is xxx

Yeh i really want to test already but i know its too early but with having a few busy days i dont think i will be thinking about it too much. I love the fact that i dont have sore boobs right now as my daughter always seems to hurt them lol 

Im glad your thinking positive. Your brave waiting 4weeks but we will all be here supporting u and telling you no no no no testing lol you coild easily be 1 of the lucky 1s that conceives right away. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck wishing!

I know I'm not out until she's in full flow, just can't help thinking the worst though as it's easier that way. x


----------



## tryng4another

Hi every1 i just found this good site that has everything for your cycle marked out its quite good. Its www.Yourdays.com. 

I really think my cycle is back on track to a 28day cycle. I ovulated round the time i should off according to this site. Which if i am it means im due af next sun.

Hope every1 is doing ok


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou for that trying i had a good look lol,have you got any symptoms or are you trying forget about it,
rachael how have you got on hun
well im in the 2ww again but didnt try this month but did bed oh in my ovulation week once so we will see but if im not i wont be gutted because i know i didnt really try plus i felt i needed a brake because the stress was getting a little bit too much x x


----------



## tryng4another

Morning wishing no signs yet i dont think. I just dont have sore boobs like i have been getting in past cycles. I have been getting headaches past 3 days im so glad for the forehead strips cos i dont like taking anything.i know last time it wasnt until i was about 6weeks that i started being sick etc. Just havent been thinking so much this time yet i think oh is tho, he keeps asking when af is due and when am i testing lol i think i might write it on his hand in permament marker so he dont keep asking me lol its nice hes asking but keeps making me think oh i could test on that day or even that 1. 

Maybe this little break is what u need wishing then u could be all fresh and ready to start next cycle. Sometimes when u totally forget about is when it happens. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Af got me Sunday ladies. Sorry for not being around, it's my birthday so been getting spoilt lol


----------



## tryng4another

Aww sorry af arrived. Hope you had a lovely birthday. Happy birthday xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww sorry :af: got you rachael fingers crossed for you for next month,glad youve been spoilt for your birthday and you had a great one :hugs:
tryng4another glad ur staying relaxed and not thinking too much it does do you good and i have also heard plenty of ladies say that they got their bfp once they had givven up x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies.

Had a great day yesterday for my birthday :D

I'm going to try NTNP this cycle and not temp or anything. Hopefully sgtress free will help!


----------



## tryng4another

Glad u had a nice birthday rachael

The relaxed approach is def working so far.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping the relaxed approach will be the one for me! :)


----------



## tryng4another

Today i just realised that i only have 4 days left until af or testing. I havent even been wanting to test today which i thought i would cos im not busy today so maybe i can actually last until at least saturday 1day early. Still no symptoms and boobs still arent sore.


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounding good! :D

Not everyone has symptoms you know :)


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh with my daughter i got sickness at 6weeks and heartburn wasnt that long after. I cant remember if i had sore boobs or anything. The main thing i remember at the start was that i bled at 5weeks.


----------



## tryng4another

Only more days until testing or af. I did have the temptation today but i thought no i will wait.

Hows evetry1 doing? Xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww tryng4another bet you cant wait to to get an answer one way or another,ill keep my fingers crossed for you getting a :bfp: hun :),
im good thankyou,im about 5/6dpo no symptoms at all really but if im honest i havent been thinking about it as im finding it rather easy this time to stay cool lol,i was feeling a little down though today as 2 people i know have opened up and said they are expecting and there was that little feeling that it should av been me too telling all my family n friends but just gota stay possitive cause my time will come and its a little sticky :),please keep us posted on how you get on hun im not far behind you but im waiting for af and if the :witch: doesnt show on the 19/20th ive got an extra wk at least to wait before il test but there is a chance i could be late anyway with me having the m/c last month but we will see x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Im sure its normal for you to feel like, but were all here for you and we will be supporting you the whole way. Im glad your finding it easier this month you needed a relaxing time.your not too far behind me really. Xxx

I really dont feel anything right now. No symptoms or no signs of af showing soon. Still not wanting to test yet. Not too sure if i will test tomorrow if no af or leave it a few days.


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou tryng4another i wouldnt worry about the symptoms to be fair as you may not have any untill 5 to 6 wks pregnant,i had no symptoms last month really except achy boobs when bending over to pick toys up and the craving for oranges and then from about 8dpo felt like af was going be early and im a little scared cause im having the same again this month and even sent oh to get me some oranges from the shop,part of me thinks its in my mind though even though im trying not think about it but thats the bad thing about not knowing what your body is upto,
id usually say test test test but from now on im not,i know ill be waiting until im a wk late at least so all i can say is test when your ready to not when we all want you to as its nice knowing how your getting on with testing but its you thats got cope with the bfn if its too early and have the waiting game for your bfp,good luck though hun and i so hope this is your month x x x xplenty of baby :dust: sent your way x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Are bodies can be so difficult sometimes. I hope its a good sign and not just your mind. Xxxx

Today was the day for af and nothing. Though today my boobs are rather sore even just to brush across them its painful. Im still going to try wait out a few days as i have been late recently.


----------



## Rachael1981

hope she stays away :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

i hope she stays away too tryng4another and do you usually get painfull boobs when ur af is due or is it different for you,ive also got sensitive boobs and they were a little itchy yesterday and woke with a bloated belly today,tiredness is really bad and a little moody but my body could be putting itself right still after last month,only time will tell and il be testing a wk sat/sunday which makes me a wk late if the witch doesnt show and if i was to be i would m/c before im a wk late usually so would be so much more relaxed :),please keep us updated when you do test x x x
how are you doing rachael,where have all the ladies gone off this thread its gone very quiet lol x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok wishing. feeling really down this morning. I need to get out but I don't know where to go or what to do :shrug:


----------



## tryng4another

With my last few cycles sore boobs have been common but they would of been sore before now.headaches are becoming a common thing but i think it might be down to the weather change. 
I agree it has gone really quiet in here. Will be good if everything is for a good reason wishing you really deserve it but yeh only time will tell. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww rachael how about a walk round town and treating yourself even if its something little :),hope ur feeling abit more upbeat soon hun x x
well you neva know then tryng4another,i so hope its ur time now as uv been waiting a good while havent you now x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to take my dog out for a nice long walk. I'll also stop in town and get a drink for me and a bottle of water for her and one of those disposable bowl things from Wilkinson's as where I'm planning on taking her is a good long walk. Must also remember to take plenty of painkillers for me as I know it's going to be a huge struggle with my back and take plenty of rest stops :)

Will also treat us both on the way back through town I think :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

sounds like a nice plan as it is loverly today so enjoy hun plus im sure your dog will love it too :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure she will! Usually she gets a couple of short walks a day, not been able to take her on a good long walk ever because before my spinal surgery she was still too young to do big walks or I would have risked hip dysplasia, and since my op I've not been well enough to take her on a long walk. I'm probably being a bit adventurous today but it will do us both good and I'm sure as long as we take breaks I'll be fine :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww hope your feeling happier soon rachael and that u enjoy your walk and just take it easy. Lovely weather? Arent you lucky we just had heavy rain and hailstones. 

I have been trying since october when i got the implanon out, its been long enough for me but i know there are others who have been trying alot longer than me i cant really complain. The good thing is oh was suppose to be going away end of this month until middle of may and hes not going now so im over the moon about that.


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great news that OH isn't going away anymore :D

I hope the hailstones stay away from here until after our walk! It's sunny with lovely blue skies here! Actually looking forward to getting out for a bit :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Its just are all type weather in northern ireland lol hope the weather stays nice so u can enjoy your walk :) 

Im just having a nice relaxing afternoon with my daughter watching tinkerbell. Im glad she likes it cos it gives me someone to watch it with :)


----------



## Rachael1981

The weather stayed nice for our walk. We were out for an hour and a half, and now both me and the dog are shattered :haha:


----------



## tryng4another

Glad you had a nice walk xx


----------



## tryng4another

Well im out this time af just arrived. Onto next cycle i go


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry trying, evil :witch: :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww im sorry tryng,she is such a :witch: :(,glad ur staying possitive for next cycle though hun x x x


----------



## tryng4another

I know it will prob happen next month as that would take my due date right up to my daughters birthday and christmas lol i dont mind tho as long it happens. 

Hows every1 else? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, just waiting for my BFP. Hoping it will happen sometime soon coz I'm getting rather impatient.


----------



## wishing4baby3

im also doing ok,boobs ache loads and still enjoying my oranges and also had a craving last night for stuffing and apple sauce lol so who knows,im trying so hard not get my hopes up but now im getting closer to af being due i just cant help it,how loverly would it be so have another crimbo baby tryng and at least you have a whole yr to save up hahaha,rachael im also sure it will be your time soon and ul be on count down to meeting ur bundle of joy,for me its not so much hoping i fall preg soon its more that when i do its a sticky bean,it was so easy with my 2 children and neva once worried about m/c where as now its all thats on my mind x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry you're worrying over mc wishing. Hopefully you will have a sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

Its so easy to get impatient esp when you think at the start how hard could it be and you almost expect it to happen straight off. I know with my 1st it took 3months and how i would of loved for it to be as quick this time. 

Aww wishing im so sorry that your worrying so much. I really hope you get your sticky 1 soon. You will soon enough get there. Sore boobs i hate so much, im surprised cos mine still hurt even tho af arrived yesterday but im sure they will stop soon 

Im already fed up of af but im guessing this is my body back to normal. The past few i didnt have cramps as such But this time its all i have had since it started im juat glad there not too


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Sorry AF is hurting you


----------



## tryng4another

Im so confused :( on tuesday i had what i think was af but it only lasted tuesday even now its gone and i still have sore boobs and i still had some cramps yesterday morning but thats it. Any ideas? Could it just be my body still not back to normal yet?


----------



## Rachael1981

It could be. MY AF was short this month too :shrug:


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Im so confused :( on tuesday i had what i think was af but it only lasted tuesday even now its gone and i still have sore boobs and i still had some cramps yesterday morning but thats it. Any ideas? Could it just be my body still not back to normal yet?

you can have bleeding when pregnant too hun so it could be either a short af or you could be preg,if its really not normal for you maybe take a test as then if its neg you know youve had a short af and your not wondering whats happening so much but you may be lucky to get a bfp,either way at least ul know x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

I had bleeding with my daughter at about 5weeks but it was different to what i had the other day. I might just get a cheap test at least i wont be disappointed if its a bfn cos i know theres a chance it cud be af. Well mention to oh see what he thinks too.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd take a test to be on the safe side. I know mine was just a short AF because of my temps or I would have tested too lol


----------



## tryng4another

I do find it strange that my boobs still hurt they usually stop the day af arrived but this time there still sore. Will maybe test later


----------



## Rachael1981

I think you should!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well each pregnancy is dif so even though ur bleed was different with your daughter it doesnt mean it would be the same when preg again and if you werent when it does happen you may not bleed at all next time,i think this is why its so hard cause when you have had a child already you expect to be the same with the next but with all my pregnancys including my 2 m/c they have all been different,
how is your back rachael,hope its not giving you too much grief still and hope your feeling more cheerfull now too,
well im feeling shattered,really bad bloating,headaches and boobs are achy again n enjoying my oranges still and then to top it off ive made myself feel sick as ive sat here tonight and eaten a full tub of ben n jerrys cookie dough hahaha,that will teach me to be greedy lol,my oh has also suprised me with tickets to go see glee live in june so got something to look forward to the only down side is we are staying with his parents for the wk then and as much as im looking forward to going as i always enjoy myself when we go ive also worked out im ovulating that wk if my cycles dont change from what theyve been n there is no way i can bd oh in there house as it feels wrong hahaha


----------



## Rachael1981

My back's not doing too bad, still a bit sore though. I'm feeling loads more cheerful as this time tomorrow night I'll be snuggled up with my OH :D

Hopefully you won't have to worry about BD'ing whilst you're away coz you'll already be pregnant by then :D xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww good glad its a little beta and thankyou i like your thinking as i neva thought of it that way hehe,well i new i was preg this time last month but still not going test im being very strong and still trying 4get as much as i can so just got wait see if af shows tomoz or sunday :),if im honest because ive not thought about it too much its been the quickest 2ww ive eva had which is a bonus lol x x x


----------



## tryng4another

well af seems to have come back today aww well. im glad i didnt buy the test yesterday as we didnt have the time. but now that it has come back i am feeling happier cos even though it went for a while i would just like for it to hurry up and finish. im just thinking will i still have a normal cycle though after.

im so glad your feeling happier rachael and that you will be with oh tonight :) enjoy xxx

wishing thats great he surprised you with tickets for glee i bet you will have a great time. fingers crossed you get a bfp before then, that way you wont have to worry about bding at your inlaws lol have to say i dont think i would be too comfortable.you could always try booking a cheap hotel just even for 1 day so you could bd lol i have fingers and toes crossed that af dont show tomorrow and that its for a good reason lol 
maybe we all need to take your approach and not think too much on it then every1s 2ww wont be as bad lol good luck for the weekend and af stays away xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies hope ur all ok and im so sorry that the :witch: got you but here is to next month and fingers crossed you and rachael get ur :bfp:,well today af should defo show up but im having no af symptoms at all so will be suprised if it does but hoping that if it is going show it shows today because im starting to get my hopes up and once i come to tomoz i know il be upset if the :witch: does come,i really want to test now too so finding that hard as im craving vinto pop now too but im sticking to my guns and the earliest il be testing is friday,im off on a nice long walk today with oh,the kids and our dog so hopefully that will take my mind of it for a few hours x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you have a good day :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies hope ur all well and looking for ur next chance,well i caved at 1 day late for af and got a :bfp: so lets hope its a sticky this time x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations, hope it's a sticky one :dust:

I'm doing ok, think I may ov today which will be a day earlier than expected as I've had a few twinges and fertile CM. We'll see I guess!


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou hun,well i got my fingers crossed for you hun x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks wishing. Feels like it's never going to happen for me though sometimes.


----------



## wishing4baby3

well this was my 8th months hun and it still may not be a sticky so it will happen in time,when i came off my pill with my daughter it took 10-11 months so dont start worrying just yet n im sure it will happen soon for you hun x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks hun. It just gets to me when people post in the TTC forums that they got their BFP on their 1st try, especially when they're not even meant to post BFP announcements anywhere but the announcements forum! I purposely keep out of there and the gallery because I'm sick of seeing people that fell pregnant just looking at their OH the first cycle trying!

Sorry, bit of a rant there :blush:


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww i know that feeling too hun i was the same and it was harder when a friend of mine told me she was expecting and got caught straight away n i was like im on my 7th month,had a m/c to then have it all again,were you ok me posting in here as im sorry if ive upset you a little but i dont know if ill get past the 5 week mark yet as havent with my last 2 pregnancys,i defo wont post much more about myself now though untill you and tryng join me :),big :hugs: hun and try stay possitive x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't mind you posting your BFP, I'm so happy for you and I know the struggle you;ve been through to get here, and I'm praying this is a sticky bean for you so much! Have you considered baby aspirin? I know a couple of ladies on here who are taking it and it seems to be doing them good!

I truly don't mind when the people I would call my friends on here get their BFP and I'm so so pleased for them all, and I love sharing their experience with them, so please don't think you have upset me at all! What does get to me though is when I look through the TTC forum and there are posts from girls that have only just started trying and are posting in the wrong place that they have theirs, like they're above the rules and can rub it in everyone's faces that they have done it first time!! I know that's probably not how they mean it to come across, but that's how it makes me feel!


----------



## wishing4baby3

im sure it makes anyone ttc feel the same way hun so dont worry about being angry about them doing that,i had a message the other month saying you could post ur bfp in threads that your in but you cant start one up just to tell all unless it was in the pregnancy forums and i think thats how it should be because ttc is hard enough isnt it,and thankyou hun for your well wishes and we will have wait n see lol,i really want you and tryng join me now and lisa too but she isnt on here much now too with finding it all hard,sending you big :hugs: hun and if you eva want to rant about anything then just let it all out on here we dont mind at all :haha: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Wishing!

Hopefully it won't be long before we're joining you and we can be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

you sure will be so get off here n get catching that egg lol:haha: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Would love to, but OH is work and I'm not seeing him until Wednesday night! Got to hope that :sex: yesterday morning and Saturday morning will be enough as I'm going to ov tomorrow I think :haha: xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

im sure ull be fine hun fingers,toes n legs crossed for you lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks lol, hopefully this will be 3rd time lucky!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww congratz wishing im so happy for u and i have everything crossed thst its a sticky 1 :) no stressing aloud just try to totally relax as much u can. Try to relax as much u did with conceiving this time. I need to take up the totally relaxed approach i knew u cud do it xxxx

I know the feeling rachael i know so many ppl got a bfp without even trying and it annoys me so much. But we have to be strong cos soon enough it will be are turn and we will 
be joining wishing. 
Lots and lots of baby dust :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Same to you, won't be long before it's our turn :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

i have found it easyier this month completerly tryng and im relaxed now ive got my bfp as it showed up straight away even though it dont look good on my pic it is alot darker in person and on my phone so i know it never did with my m/cs so fingers crossed,you will both defo be joining me soon so we compare the rest that comes with it all,i am sending you both lots n lots of baby :dust: x x x x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks wishing! Only a couple more weeks until I will be letting you know if I'm joining you or not :haha:


----------



## tryng4another

Hopefully middle of april i can be saying that im joining u. Just need to be totally relaxed and it hopefully will happen :) xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies how you doing :) x


----------



## tryng4another

Hey feeling rather today i have been non stop since thurs. Im just waiting to ovulate next weekend it shud b. But at this rate im going to be too tired so i think i will be relaxing abit more. I really hope it works this time im getting so broody. Rachael u must be ovualting soon if not already? How u getting on wishing? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad ur doing ok tryng but defo start relaxing now so you have alot of energy for next week,cant wait for ur 2ww n any signs you get hehe,im doing good thankyou,boobs killing,feeling sick when hungry,very tired in day but cant sleep at night but im not complaining at all as it shows the hormones are doing what they need too so im happy :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww hope the sickness feeling doesnt hang around too long. Glad u getting symptoms though thats a gd sign :) xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i just need you n rach join me now as feeling all on my own in the 1st tri and even though i didnt think id be bothered about comparing symptoms n stuff i actually would love too hahaha so come on ladies bring on ur :bfp: this month/april :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Well fingers crossed this is are cycle and we can move on to 1st tri. It wud be so nice.

Lotsand lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed we can join you soon wishing. I'm in the 2ww now and trying to be relaxed lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed we can join you soon wishing. I'm in the 2ww now and trying to be relaxed lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

i have everything crossed for you both,how far into the 2ww are you rach x x


----------



## tryng4another

I havent been paying that much attention and just lookef at my calendet on iperiod and seen that it reckons i could ovulate between tomorrow and fri i best get bding. I must be very relaxed so far if i didnt even notice that lol ohh gd luck with ur tww rachael xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: tryng how exciting so not long at all till we see how its worked out :),well this is the furthest ive got without m/c :) :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats great ur goin to a lovely full 9 months. Just relax as much u can and no stressing. U will be fine its just a shame that its on ur mind. Xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

it is on my mind tryng and i dont think it will go completerly but now i know im 5 wks tomoz im starting to get excited and telling myself thats it now and this one is for keeps :),i tested again today for the first time since monday and the line was faint,easy to see though but it was my fault as i shouldnt have really tested as in the hour i did the test id had 2 cups of tea and a can of pop and went for a wee 3 times then did the test :haha: dumb i know but once i brought them i couldnt resist lol but what makes me know everything is just fine is that it showed from the moment the wee moved over the the line bit and was showing before the test line even appeard and is still there now,thankyou to you n rach too for being there and helping me stay possitive as i wouldnt of done any of this without you :hugs: x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Also ur still getting symptoms yeh? Glad to help u and even if i dnt get my bfp this cycle i will still be here, or even when u get to 39 weeks lol im sure in a few weeks time u will be totally relaxed and no worrying. U will be fine. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

yeah still got sickness and exteam tiredness but unable to sleep and you will be joining me before the end of 1st tri im sure of it :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

As long u still got them i wouldnt worry even though the sickness isnt nice i hated it. I hope so i really do. You should just have a few rest days. I know i will be relaxing alot over the next week. Xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I think I'm 5dpo today, or I could have only just ov'd as I had a load of EWCM yesterday :shrug:

Honestly don't know but I guess I'm in the 2WW :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies hows things going and did you have a loverly wkend x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Had a great weekend thanks, found a house and we're moving on April 16th :D

As for my 2ww, nothing to report except feeling 'full' in the uterus area and loads of EWCM, and I never get EWCM in the 2ww :shrug:

How was your weekend?

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

I had a lovely weekend thanks enjoying this nice weather :) that sounds good rachael esp if u dont usually get it. I hope this will lead to ur bfp :) good luck xxx

Hoe was ur weekend wishing? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm starting to get hopeful now, but funnily enough no urges to POAS yet and I'm 8 dpo!!! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well i really do hope that u get ur bfp. U cud have a little baby near xmas how nice :) it wud be so gd if me u and wishing can all be in 1st tri together :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Would be great if we were in 1st tri together!

If this is my cycle I'd be due 11th December :D xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well done rachael ur doing well by the sounds of things,cant wait see how you get on when testing :) and then its tryngs turn,i feel like im counting down to ovulation n everything still because im thinking how your getting on and where you are in your cycles,well ive had a wkend of worrying to being more relaxed now,my tests were very faint at the wkend but on the box and leaflet it neva said what mlu they messured so i looked it up and if ive found the right tests they measure 100mlu so even if they were faint its good it picked it up as last mo nth i only just got a second line on a 25mlu test so im just going with the flow now and taking each day as it comes :) x x x xin 3 wks time im sure we will defo be 3 bump buddies hehe x x


----------



## tryng4another

I really hope so wishing :) yeh i wud get 20th of dec, 5 days after my daughter. Im glad ur more relaxed now wishing.xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww christmas babies for you and rach how loverly will that be :),im feeling so excited for you both and just think trying ud only av go over 5 days and it defo would be a christmas baby haha x x


----------



## tryng4another

Oh no not xmas day lol wud be nice to have a baby before and be home for my daughter to open her presents and have a little newborn at home too lol i was due 21st with my daughter and due to having limited movement in my right hip if a babies estimated weight at 37-38 weeks is over 8 lbs i have to have a section. How nice wud it be for 2 on the 15th :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Oh and u have now changed to happy :) woohoo xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I want my baby here in time for Christmas, so early December will suit me fine! :D


----------



## tryng4another

I wish there was a like button on here like facebook lol Would also be nice if i could sleep :)


----------



## Rachael1981

tryng4another said:


> I wish there was a like button on here like facebook lol Would also be nice if i could sleep :)

I agree. Starting to wonder what sleep is. Had a very stressful couple of days :(


----------



## tryng4another

Hope u stop stressing soon :) yeh i am too, oh seems to fall asleep no problem and im lying awake until 2-3am. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping I get to sleep earlier tonight, last night was gone 2am. Hope you got some sleep :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

I got some ok luckily for me my little girl didnt wake until 9:30. Im also hoping to skeep earlier tonight


----------



## Rachael1981

I ended up going back to sleep this morning and didn't officially get up until nearly 1pm :blush:

Hoping to get to sleep at a decent time tonight. I'm going to hoover the living room and rearrange it so I can start packing and stack the boxes in the corner out of the way, and hopefully that will help to tire me out some :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i go for walks to make me tired. U excited to moving? U moving far from wer u r now? U may have to take it easy lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm very excited :D

Moving about 25 miles away to Sunderland to be with OH :cloud9:

I will be taking things easy! Ian has 2 of his mates helping us move, so with 3 blokes to do the lifting I can take it easy :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

wow rachael moving house what an exciting time even though its alot of hard work,it will be so nice for you both though,how long is it till you test,the not being able to sleep will because you both have alot going on in your heads like is this your month and what not as i was like that after i got my bfp because all i was thinking was will i loose it but since ive relaxed and just know my body and that everything is fine im sleeping alot beta as before my bfp i wasnt thinking to much of it as didnt expect to get caught straight away and only wake for a wee,feeling sick or having a hot flush now,tryng i know what you mean about a christmas day baby with having your daughter as that is one thing i said i wouldnt like as you dont want miss a day like that do you but if you both get your bfp this month it will be so nice for all 3 of us get our babys just before christmas :),i have a friend who had been trying for a year and it feels like only weeks ago she told everyone and now she is in labour and about 7cm dilated,im so excited for her and cant wait meet her little man who she is calling archie :) x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm testing Friday. Oh and Thursday. Need to buy tests tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol rachael at least testing is on ur doorstep as well as moving,you are a busy bee,ull be peeing on a stick while packing the bathroom stuff in a box :haha: x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That is a distinct possibility Wishing :rofl: xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:rofl: lololol i can just image it now just make sure you dont loose the test in one of the boxes before seeing the result as ul be unpacking before your ready :haha: x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats lovely ur moving to be with him :) wow u could be testing soon gd luck :) xxx

I should be feeling tired right now but im wide awake just have too much going around my head. Was so happy i got home from bingo to find my inlaws made me food :) i should be ovulating any time so i have been bding as much i can in my hope i will get a bfp. 

Aww thats great about ur friend wishing i love hearing things like that. Good luck to ur friend on the birth of her baby. It will soon be u xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I went to sleep just after 10pm! :wohoo:

I will try not to pack the test by accident then have to unpack it :rofl:

Can't wait to be with him every day for the rest of my life! :cloud9:


----------



## tryng4another

Aww that is so sweet lol thats gd that u gt to sleep earlier i bet u feel so much better. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I certainly do, thanks! :D


----------



## tryng4another

Thats gd :) xxx

Im hoping tonight i can sleep early feeling extremely tired now. I think i will be able to sleep ok tonight when i get back from watching oh play rugby. Im just hoping he dont get injured lol he still has work to do as im not sure which day im ovulating but my iperiod calender says tomorrow


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope he doesn't get injured and I hope you get some sleep!

I could still do with more, but I'm just glad I slept better last night than I have in well over a week xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hopefully u fully catch up with sleep, the clocks changing prob hasnt helped at all.


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't think it helped at all, especially since we were up early on Sunday to go view a house!


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i was up early too as my gran was over from england. Then had friends round on sunday night abd they left quite late so thats not helped at all.


----------



## Rachael1981

Bless ya xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well good morning ladies how you feeling on this horrid wet day,well its raining where i am lol,ive been shopping for baby clothes today for my friend as im going meet the little fella tonight :),he was norn at 4.15am after 40odd hours of labour ending in a c section but she is doing great and so is baby archie,well while buying her stuff ive been naughty and brought a any sex baby vest for myself :haha: i just couldnt resist lol,well what an end to a wk rachael testing ang tryng ovulating eeeeeek come on you can both do it :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Awww I'm pleased her baby arrived safely and they're both doing well :D

You need to post a pic of this sexy vest!

Hopefully the end of this week will bring good news. We'll see!


----------



## tryng4another

Wow what a long labour. Its so exciting when its a close friend or family member who is giving birth. I think my step sis was in labour that long and ended in a section. I made sure we bd today just incase oh got injured tonight i know what hes like when he plays rugby lol i just dont want to miss my chance lol ano wat a exciting week this is becoming :)


----------



## lisalou31

Hello ladies i've had a break from bnb for a few weeks while i've been ill but im back and determined to get my bfp this cycle for my xmas baby


----------



## tryng4another

Welcome back lisa glad ur feeling abit better. Me and rachael r also hoping for a bfp this cycle in time for xmas. Where r u in ur cycle? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome back Lisa :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey lisa glad ur bk on here too we have missed you :)well archie was gorgeous and i really didnt want put him down hehe,well tested again today and they are the best bfp i have got ever,line showed up the moment the dye went over the test area and didnt gogreen test was done about 2pm and blue one was done about 10am,pic was taken at least 6 hour after doing them so they have dryed and faded a little and here is a pic of the baby vest hehe :) x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

There gd bfps wishing :) i was the same last week with my friends big boy he was near 10lbs but looked so tiny. The little vest is gorgeous so jealous haha i loved doing baby clothes shopping its really nit the same when its for some1 else lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou tryng,god 10lb i dont think i could push a baby out that size even though ive been told this one will be about 9lb as every baby gets so much heavyier the more you have and my little boy was 8lb 60z lol,i defo agree with you that buying someone elses baby stuff is defo not the same as buyinhg your own but just remember it wont be long till you are :),well ive woke with a cold today and feel rotten,morning sickness,sore throat and a banging headache :( x
rachael have you test yet :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

I have tested.......

















:bfn:


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww hun when is af due,could it be that its just to early x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Due on Saturday, going to wait and see if she shows up before I test again xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well i know with my m/c it only just showed a faint line 2 days before but the waiting till af doesnt show is also easy as your not in limbo waiting as if af is late and then you get a bfn you know af is just late so dont get your hopes up but then you may get a nice bfp :),good luck hun for the next few days,ive got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## tryng4another

If u had ewcm a few days after ur rough due date of ovulation u cud b too early cos that happened when u thought u were 5days ? Xxx

Wishing dont say that lol my daughter was 10lbs lucky for me i had a section but newborn clothes wouldnt fit her lol she was extremely greedy too. I cant wait for my turn, i know i wouldnt of missed ovulation this time :) id say im in the tww now, due af 14th apr. If i get a bfp it will be like dejavuo 3yrs ago lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha tryng you neva know,my younger sister has a 3yr old whos birthday is 4th november and then had a baby boy on the 3rd of november last yr so it is defo posible hehehe,hope this 2ww flys by for you :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

My aunt has 3 girls, 2 of them born on 14th apr with a 5yr gap then the other is 1week later and shes 2yrs younger lol i dont mind if its the same lol or a few days apart. Im hoping my tww flies in, its seems this cycle has been taking ages. im so glad u have stayed with us for support :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i started this thread and said i wouldnt go untill we all got our bfp and im sticking to my word hun,i went through a few bad weeks with you and you helpped me through them so im staying and when we all get out bfp just keep it going but we will all be talking about pregnancy not ttc :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Its great cos we all have all gotten to know each other in here and its the same people. Were all here supporting each other no mattter what stage were at :) will be great when we all get are bfp. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Certainly will be great when we all have our bfp!!

tryng, I've had EWCM from 4dpo and have had it every day since then! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Didnt realise u wer still getting it, u cud then still be too early. Hopefully on sat af dont show up abd for the right reason :) xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'm hoping she stays away too!

And I know I ov'd on CD15 because of temps, I was surprised because it was early and I wasn't expectinbg to ov until cd17! xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

you sound good hun and i still get it now once and a while so just dont loose hope n see how things go,i also suffered from sleepless nights from about 7dpo and still cant sleep through now,i honestly wake every few hours x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the sleepless nights could be a symptom! :D

Though I would love a full nights sleep, just for once!


----------



## tryng4another

Hopefully it is a symptom for u :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope so! xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies well just thought id let you know that i went see my doctor today and because of my early m/cs instaed of booking me in with the midwife who i wouldnt see for another 4 weeks or so she has got me in the early pregnancy unit at the hospital on wednesday at 9.30 for a full check over so think that might include a scan :),i hope so as if i see that heart beat i will finally relax 100% so will have let you know when ive been

rachael hows the packing/moving going and have you re tested yet :) and 

tryng hope your being good and trying not symptom spot yet lol :),

how are you doing lisa :) x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww wishing thats brilliant :) i would say u would get a scan too and u will see a little heartbeat everything was ok today with ur doc then :) so happy for u. Im not doing any symptom spotting and hoping i stay that way.im trying to be a good girl haha xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well the doctor just took a wee sample and booked me in the hospital o and give me my due date which id worked out anyway so only good thing from it was that she refered me,i guess its good though as the midwifes know what they are doing more than doctors when it comes to babys,my friend is a midwife and she has told me that if they say they arnt going give me a scan brake down in tears and ill soon get one but im not very good at acting hahaha,well done for not symptom spotting and hope you do manage not to cave to soon,honestly try stay relaxed and not think about it as the 2ww does go quicker that way,well i thought so lol x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great news wishing, hope they do a scan too :D

Tryng, how many dpo are you now?

I tested again this morning and :bfn:

My temp is also up again, and when it put it into fertility friend it moved my ov day from CD15 to CD24, which means I'm now 3dpo again :dohh:

Guess I'll have to wait another 2 weeks then :sleep:

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats gd. Yeh u should try the tears. Just explain that u feel u could relax more. Surely they would give you a scan any way but who knows. Good luck for ur app. Yeh im trying to relax as much i can this time and wont be doing a test early or anything im going to be good :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o hun this ttc is such a pain hahaha and understanding what and where you are in your cycle,i so wish it was easyier for us ladies i really do,ive got my finger crossed for you both though now and cant wait hear how ur doing closer to the end of the 2ww x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Aww thats gd. Yeh u should try the tears. Just explain that u feel u could relax more. Surely they would give you a scan any way but who knows. Good luck for ur app. Yeh im trying to relax as much i can this time and wont be doing a test early or anything im going to be good :) xxx

hahaha i will do or ill just not leave till i get one n then blame it on the hormones hahaha,i think even though its hard not to test till your late it is beta as you get a better line and not in limbo,im sooo excited on hearing how you both get on x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll have moved by the end of this 2ww, so hopefully packing/moving/unpacking will make it go fast :D xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i think it defo will rachael as we were decorating during my 2ww and thinks thats what hurrid it up a little :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good.

Hopefully it will fly by and soon we'll be joining you over in 1st tri :D

xxx


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Can I join? x


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Scamp!

Feel free to join us :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi scamp welcome to this thread and how are you,hope you dont mind me asking but where are you in your cycle,i can see youve been ttc for 2yrs,bet thats been hard hasnt it x x


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :flower:
I'm cd11 today, last month flew by but this cycle feels like its going so slow, got 10 days until the follie scan and 13 days until ovulation. 
Its only two years but it feels like forever tbh, I can't remember what it was like before ttc. 
How long have you all been trying? 
I'm good thanks. How are you? 
Congrats on your bfp wishing4baby3 
x


----------



## tryng4another

I think we are around the same time rachael. Af is due 14th april according to my iperiod calender but i think its on 12th. Will wait and see. Its strange how its changed for u. Just have to wait and see what happens good luck :) xxx

Hi welcome to are wonderful thread :) xx


----------



## tryng4another

2yrs is auch a long time, i complain and im on 7month now. Whats a follie scan if u dont mind me asking? U should enjoy it in here every1 is so supportive. We help each either the whole way through xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Scamp, I can't imagine TTC for 2 years :shock: I've only been trying since 1st Jan.

Tryng, sounds like we're about the same, FF has put my test date as 12 April!

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww that is cool that we r now the same. Is that going by ur temps? Its going to be such a long cycle for u through right? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, that's going on temps.

Looking at a 38 day cycle this time :shock:


----------



## Scamp

:flower:
I used to chat on a group called xmas bonkers and thought it was fab, its nice to just chat about anything. 
A follie scan is a follicle scan, it's an internal scan to see what size my follies are and how thick the lining is. A good sized follie is 21mm. Its basically to check that my meds are working properly. 
x


----------



## tryng4another

Whats ur normal cycle? I know ur usually 2weeks ahead of me. Well it means we cn talk each other out of testing if we get to that point lol ur going to be so busy over the the tww i dont think it will be on ur mind much which is gd. Whats ur move date? Aww how nice will it be to move in with oh and u get ur bfp :) such a moving gift :p xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope the scan goes well then Scamp and the meds are doing what they should do xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks hun x


----------



## Rachael1981

tryng4another said:


> Whats ur normal cycle? I know ur usually 2weeks ahead of me. Well it means we cn talk each other out of testing if we get to that point lol ur going to be so busy over the the tww i dont think it will be on ur mind much which is gd. Whats ur move date? Aww how nice will it be to move in with oh and u get ur bfp :) such a moving gift :p xxx

Usually my cycle is 30/31 days, so this will be a week longer than normal. We can defo talk each other out of testing! I need talking out of it rather than being talked into it :rofl:

Move date is 7th April, next Friday! A week today OH and his mates will be here with the van and loading it up and I'll be keeping the dog out of the way :rofl: A BFP would be the perfect moving gift! New start with OH in our 1st home together with a LO on the way! :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Ah i understand now :) i have still so much more to learn lol i love it in here so much that i rarely go onto anything else on here. Only if i use the laptop, i mostly use my ipod. I think ita good just have people to talk to who are going through the same thing xxx


----------



## tryng4another

U could just go out for a walk with ur dog and u can then stay stress free lol u would have a amazing first xmas in your new home too :) xxx


----------



## Scamp

Aw it'll be lovely to get a bfp for when you move :cloud9: x


----------



## Rachael1981

tryng, I plan on taking her out for a walk or something. With 3 men I've already been told I'm doing any lifting! Good job really, can't do much because of my back!

Scamp, tell us a bit about yourself :D

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Ur well looked after :)


----------



## Scamp

You sound lucky hun, I hate moving, its so stressful!

Lol, not sure what to say. I'm Vici and my oh is called Mike. We've got 3 dogs. We've been together for 3 years, lived together for 2 and a half. We're just in the middle of buying a new house, waiting for the survey to be done to check for damp. 

Tell me about all you :flower:
x


----------



## Rachael1981

OH doesn't want to see me go through surgery again, and he knows how much pain I'm in if my back goes really bad, and he hates seeing it. He's such a sweety and I'm so lucky to have him! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm Rachael and I'm 30, my OH is Ian and he's 36. I've got 1 dog (in my pic) 3 cats (1 of which just had 3 kittens) and a rabbit! :rofl: Moving to Sunderland in a week to move in with OH!

Hope your survey is done soon and no damp is found then you can get moved!

xxx


----------



## Scamp

:wave: 
Is it a new house or one your oh is in already? 

Thank you :) We should know by this time next week. x


----------



## Rachael1981

Not long then!!

It's a new house, OH has been living with his Mum and Sister. Had a load of drama when he told them he was moving out but all sorted now!

Kind of glad it's a new place together, means a new start all round :D

xxx


----------



## Scamp

A new place will be really nice!
You looking for new stuff to buy for it?
I'm doing that even though we have a house full of stuff, I really would like new stuff :blush: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I have most things here as I live on my own. Looking for a fridge freezer, washing machine, wardrobes and drawers though, and little bits like a new dish drainer etc :rofl:

I love house shopping and making the place look nice :D

xxx


----------



## Scamp

Have you thought of colour schemes for the rooms yet? x


----------



## Rachael1981

We have to keep what's there I think as it's rented. Will check tomorrow though xxx


----------



## Scamp

Every place I've been in we couldn't paint either but a mate from here is moving and her landlord has said as long as she repaints when she leaves its fine. 
I think even without painting, a house can be made your own with furniture and pictures.
x


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely! I'll be getting pics etc up to personalise the house that's for sure :D

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Did af show today rachael? Xxx


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hi everyone. How are you all today? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope, no AF! If I only ov'd on Tuesday though then she's not due until April 11th ish!

Signed the contract for the house etc. We're allowed to decorate if we want :D

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi everyone how are you feeling,wel ive had a bad day as had brown cm so panic kicked in big style,i rushed to the chemist to buy the least sensitive test going which i hardly had a line on this time last wk as i have heard when you miscarry this early you get a fainter test before the cramps n bleeding kicks in so i did the test without holding myself longer than half hour and drinking loads and on my 100miu test the positive line showed quicker and darker than the test line so hope this is a positive sign,here are the pics let me know what you think x x x
straight after weeing on it


3 min mark


4 min mark


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: About the decorating, thats great. You thought about colours? 
My o.h is out until gone midnight, miss him already!


----------



## wishing4baby3

great news rachael about ur house bet ur getting more excited now :wohoo: x x


----------



## Scamp

wishing4baby3 said:


> hi everyone how are you feeling,wel ive had a bad day as had brown cm so panic kicked in big style,i rushed to the chemist to buy the least sensitive test going which i hardly had a line on this time last wk as i have heard when you miscarry this early you get a fainter test before the cramps n bleeding kicks in so i did the test without holding myself longer than half hour and drinking loads and on my 100miu test the positive line showed quicker and darker than the test line so hope this is a positive sign,here are the pics let me know what you think x x x
> straight after weeing on it
> View attachment 188164
> 
> 
> 3 min mark
> View attachment 188166
> 
> 
> 4 min mark
> View attachment 188167

:hugs: The lines look dark hun. Think brown cm is just bits of old blood, don't think it will be anything to worry about. x


----------



## tryng4another

Thats gd rachael that she didnt show today and that ur nw going onto the 11th with me :) aww i bet ur well excited that u can decorate too it makes u feel more at home.xxx

Im doing good scamp been away watching oh play rugby today. How u keeping? Xxx

Aww wishing sorry u havent had a gd day :( ur tests look pretty good to me, good strong line. Do u feel ok? Is ur sickness still around? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou scamp,i have spent the whole day crying on and off but think it hormones too as got such painfull boobs its untrue lol,ive got try stay positive till wed when il hopefully get an early scan :) x x


----------



## Scamp

Oh I remember the sore boobs! Mike couldn't even come near me! 
Hopefully the early scan will ease your mind :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Wishing, those are good lines, and I've read about plenty of people getting a bit of brown cm when pregnant, it's nothing to worry about I don't think!

tryng, looks like we'll be testing together!

Scamp, we've not thought about colours yet, the decor is nice as it is so for now I think it was stay as it is, besides, we need money for a fridge freezer and washing machine before anything else!


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng ive got cramping thats coming and going but its in my right ovary area so dont know and sickness isnt to bad today but was constant yesterday but i do have days where i dont notice it so much and scamp im the same oh is going mad at me cause i wont let him near me lol,glad uv had a nice day tryng x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh sure rachael :) will be gd to have some1 to test with. Xxx

I already get sore boobs after ovulation and oh dont like it lol id hate to have them worse :( i cant remember how sore they were with dd. Yeh wishing it was a good day apart from the rain. Though he may have broken toes and a bone in his foot but im sure he will be fine lol trying to get him to go to a&e isnt working xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha thats men for you tryng,they like to act as though things dont bother them even if it is unless its man flu :haha:,my boobs neva hurt with and of my kids when pregnant so this is new to me,they have gone huge too lol,now that im not complaining about lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i wudnt complain if my mine got huge lol though since having dd mine have went up 2 cup sizes. I have always wanted bigger boobs and i got them :) 
He moans quick enough if dd is anywere near his foot lol but cos he reacts it encourages her more lol xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you got him to go to A and E :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry rachael coment about spotting dint show till ive just come on so sorry if you thought id ignored you,i think ur right too as had none today but alot of cm but cause the colour im thinking i may ahve an infection so going get it checked when i go the hospital on wednesday if it hasnt calmed down,hope youve all had a loverly day today,im going to be going bed early as tired isnt the word and sickness came bk today but still had a good day wth my family x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Hopefully the hospital will tell you on Wednesday if you have an infection or whatever. I guess the sickness is good in a way as it means baby is still in there!


----------



## tryng4another

Nope no a&e hes a man he dont do hospitals lol he seems abit better now. Started getting sore boobs now. Thats a good thing your getting ur sickness today its just not so nice as it makes u feel rubbish xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Morninf Ladies, how are we doing? xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning rachael how are you doing and any different symptoms for you,yeah im hoping they do give me a proper full check over but i think they will now especially after the spotting

tryng sore boobs are good anything else today,how many dpo are you now is it 5 or 6,

scamp how are you doing today,

for me ive woke with feeling sick again and im not going complain one bit for once in my life hahaha,i also had force myself to get up so tiredness has kicked in again for sure x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

No symptoms here :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

well im glad ur laughting and not getting down about it as its still really early hun :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

If i don't laugh I'll go crazy! This is my second 2WW this cycle after all :D


----------



## tryng4another

My sore boobs could just be anything as i get them each cycle now. I never use to get them and i have to say i really dont like it haha i know last night i had alot of twinges not sure what that was lol yeh i should be about 6dpo. 
Sorry ur getting the sickness bad, but im sure ur glad its staying around in a way cos its a good sign. Just rest rest rest but im sure u find that hard. I know i do with just having a 2yr old about. Xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Glad ur staying so positive rachael. Ur 4ww could be well worth it :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I sure hope it's worth it tryng!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww rachael a 4ww isnt good but i agree with tryng it may be worth it after all :)

tryng sore boobs became a thing for me too but just before af was due or around 8dpo mine would go more achy than sore when i got my bfp so just keep an eye out on them and see how they go,im very happy to be feeling sick for the fact it is a good sign that alls well so i wont do any complaining,i look on threads and see so many mums to be moaning about their boobs hurting or sickness and still now it makes me angry after 2 m/cs and seeing other ladies really wanting their bfp,i know they would quite happily have these symptoms if it meant they had a bambino in their belly so should be greatfull,to me it just frustrates me,maybe im being over sensitive but i cant help thinking they should be gratefull lol,rant over :haha: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

When I see posts like that I can't help but think they should just be grateful too!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww im glad im not the only one,i know i moan because of spotting and that but that is something to worry about with whats happened but anything like bkache,sickness and tiredness grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ur bloody lucky to have it in my eyes :haha: x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd give anything to have pregnancy symptoms right now! xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i bet you would hun and im sure it will happen soon for you and you neva know you could already be making one :hugs: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope so wishing!


----------



## tryng4another

With my daughter it took us 3months to conceive so it wasnt too bad and i remember i was 1 of those that complained, i had sickness quite abit and backache. But see now i wouldnt complain 1 bit. Yes none of it is nice but its really worth every single bit. Since being on here its opened my eyes alot. There is so many people out there who try for years and would do anything just to be pregnant and have a healthy baby. A girl i went to school with is nearly 20weeks pregnant and she was saying on facebook how she was going to be drinking and that. I just thought how ungrateful is she. There is already problems as she is attending the best hospital here she needs extra scans etc. Its things like that she make me angry cos of those on here. 
Rachael i really do hope this will be are bfps this month.lots and lots of baby dust for you, me and scamp xxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That kind of stuff makes me angry too.

:dust: :dust: :dust: for the 3 of us :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

well when its your first you do dont you tryng plus you arnt aware of everything unless youve joined things like these as thats when it opened up my eyes and how too many people take being pregnant for granted and do everything you shouldnt,my heart goes out to any ladies including you,rachael and scamp who are waiting for your bfp,it is a hard time when ttc and its one thing you dont expect till you decide your ready x x x


----------



## tryng4another

I really never understood how hard it could be but see now my mind has changed. Im finding it hard and i have only been trying since oct. I know we will all join u soon wishing :) and this time i wont be complaining at all cos i would be very lucky and grateful. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

you defo will tryng and so will rachael and scamp,im starting to feel so positive now that this beanie is here to stay as my doctors have rang to say my tests came bk positive which i new they would but feels so much more real them telling me and im booked in to see my midwife on the 18th april :),another lady on my other thread who m/c not that long ago has got her bfp so just need you loverly ladies to get urs now and a few on the other thread,we defo do take things for granteed but dont think we will again after this journey once we all have our babies in our arms :) x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it won't be long until we're joining you wishing!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww that is great wishing :) u feeling more relaxed now? We shouldnt be too far behind u. It will be amazing just for us all to get r bfp soon. I have been feeling so positive lately xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

there should be a like link on here like facebook so ill say i like rachaels and tryngs coments :haha: x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i think there should be too :) on the iperiod app for my ipod they have just added that too it xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

ooooo they need to on laptops n that then lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I've always thought there should be a like button on BnB :)


----------



## tryng4another

How is every1 today? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm good, got most of my clothes packed last night, going to start on the kitchen today. Well probably tonight actually, after I've cooked as I'm doing bolognese so will be having that tomorrow night too as I'll make loads. Thursday I won't be here and Friday I'm going to eat out :rofl: Will get most of it packed today then finish it off on Friday. Getting there slowly :D

How are you?

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Im sure its starting to feel real cos ur packing up etc now. Bolognese is a big favourite in my house. You may aswell treat yourself on friday :) xxx
Im doing good just very tired. So i think a easy day is in order, just sit with dd and paint, colouring and watch movies :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like a good idea! I've just been out to Tesco and got some bits, also found more money in the bank than I thought which was a bonus :D

Think I'll have a nap this afternoon, didn't sleep well last night and been up since 7.30am, then I'll make my bolognese and wash up and start packing :D

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

I would love to have extra money in my account lol a nap sounds like a good idea. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

It was only £4.75, a refund for travel costs that they said would take 21 days, but obviously didn't lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

rachael i feel shattered just thinking how busy you must be :haha:,wont be long though till you and ur oh will be a snuggled up chilling in your own house :),a nice quiet day sounds good trying plus its nice sitting doing stuff like that with your dd isnt it,im also shattered today but went shopping and playgroup with my little man so feel even more tired now,i dont think ill sleep today as i have my hospital appointment in the morning so excited isnt the word,just want to see the loverly heart beat of my little beanie :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'd be so excited if I was you wishing!! xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i am and even oh is,i think by the time ive done the kids teas,bathed them and then done my tea n had my bath it will be bed time so will be here before i know it,ill let you all know how i get on :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Its still better than nothing rachael lol xx
Yeh i love sitting doing things with dd and she loves it too. Just keeps her busy and she loves taking her pictures round to her nana and papa. Hopefully u rest a little tonight and get a good sleep. And good luck for tonorrow not that u need it cos everything will be great and u will see tht little heartbeat xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely better than nothing :D

Had some more good news today - OH went to a shop that does second hand reconditioned electricals, and he got a fridge freezer and washing machine for £165 for the two :D They're being delivered on Thursday when i'll be at the house anyway. He got £15 off for buying the two together :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Thats really good i think we paid double for that lol what a bargain. All good news ans fingers crossed more to come xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Paid double? Were they brand new then?

And thanks, when are we going to test?!


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh both brand new. I was lucky cos i had a lot of money for when i was first moving out so we had no problems getting stuff. I am trying to hold out until 14th if i end up late. When are u wanting to test? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That's really good! I had some money when I moved in with my ex last year, so I have a lot of stuff, but when I left him I couldn't bring everything and the house came with all the white goods so it didn't matter.

I'm going to test Friday 8th, and if nothing then it will be next week, probably the 12th.


----------



## tryng4another

Well hopefully on fri u get a bfp and wont have to test again on 12th.xxx

Has realised today not to watch jeremy kyle after what was on today


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Morning
How is everyone?
I watched JK this morning as well :grr: Some people don't know how lucky they are!


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't tend to watch Jeremy Kyle anyway :haha:


----------



## tryng4another

Ur lucky u dont rachael lets just say she was a very spoilt teenager/adult. Xxxx
Im doing great scamp. How you getting on? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't think I want to know any more than that! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

U get ur kitchen packed up rachael?xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Getting there. Waiting on a guy bringing me a cat carrier I've been given, then I need to head into town and get more boxes for the last of it. Still got some clothes to do too and need to have a clean up, but getting there. Just wish this guy would hurry up. I should have asked for a time :( xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Thats not too bad im sure u will be glad when its all over and done with. Does all ur animals get on great? I really love the look of ur dog lol xxx


----------



## Scamp

tryng4another said:


> Ur lucky u dont rachael lets just say she was a very spoilt teenager/adult. Xxxx
> Im doing great scamp. How you getting on? Xxx

I'm good thank you hun x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be very glad when it's over and done with, that's for sure.

:hi: Scamp, glad you're ok :)


----------



## tryng4another

Thats great scamp, is it on monday u have a scan and u ovulate next week? Xxx

I know when i had to move over 2yrs ago it was a nightmare i was glad to just get in my new house and not stress any more xxx


----------



## Scamp

I have the scan on Tuesday and hopefully ovulate on Friday. There is a good chance I won't ovulate at all, just depends what the tablets have been doing but FX.

What you all doing today? 
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry tryng, completely forgot to answer your question. The animals get on OK, the cats like Holly (the god in my pic) when she's tired and calm, they don't like it when she tries to play with them :haha:

Scamp, I'm packing today mainly. Again lol. Waiting on a guy bringing me a cat carrier, though he didn't specify a time and I really need to go into town so if he's not here by 3pm I think I will go into town regardless and if I miss him then I will just have to buy another cat carrier instead.

What are you up to? xxx


----------



## tryng4another

well fingers crossed that u do ovulate scamp. was suppose to be going to watch oh play rugby but it got cancelled as the other time didnt have enough players. so instead me and dd just sat and had played picnics all afternoon :haha:

thats good that they get along rachael, i dont think my dog would like a cat but then i never know he has never gotten close enough to 1. my neighbour has a black kitten and they have just started letting it out, i just hope it doesnt jump over my fence just incase he was to react bad. xxxx

is any1 able to explain how to add things at the bottom, u know how u rachael have ur ttc buddies etc written. i want to be able to do it but dont know how :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Click on UserCP at the top, then on the left hand side click on Edit Signature ;)

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

cool thank you :)


----------



## Rachael1981

You're welcome :D

Nice siggy :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

you know how to do a ticker :haha:


----------



## tryng4another

i have a code for 1 just not sure how to get it too work lol


----------



## Rachael1981

what code do you have?


----------



## tryng4another

<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xLRHp1.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Trying to Conceive 21 to 37 day cycle tickers" /></a>


----------



## Rachael1981

[*url=https://lilypie.com/][*img]https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xLRHp1.png[/img][/url]

Copy that into your signature, and remove the *'s

That should do it :D


----------



## tryng4another

:happydance::happydance::happydance: awesome it works woohoo


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all doing,well this is a quick visit as im off out again in a min but didnt want you worrying,ive had scan and they could see a sack and a sack inside which shows pregnancy is under way but they said it was only mesuring 5 n half weeks not 6 n half so got go back 2 weeks today to see if things have progressed and its got a heart beat and all,this also means i actually ovulated a wk later than i though i did,confused.com but as long as there dates are right everything should be fine and id defo be able see a heart beat next time :) x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad everything is going well :D xxx

tryng, looks good :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

thats good wishing :) at least they could see the sack etc. just will be long 2weeks, but u will be so pleased next time u go as there will be a good difference from today. i was amazed at my scan at 6weeks and abit cos of the heartbeat etc. so u were very lucky for ur bfp to show when it did if u ovulated a week late. xxx


----------



## tryng4another

it does rachael, thank you :) im so easily amused lol i will prob end up keep adding to it until im bored of it lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fair enough. I change mine regularly :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

yeh i think i would too :)


----------



## Rachael1981

You've changed yours again :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Lol thats it for now im happy with it lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good good ;) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou ladies,looks like youve had a day of fun doing your signitures hahaha,im bored of mine now so may change them too hehe,how is everything else going and are you in the 1ww now :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

We're in week 2 of the 2ww! I'm testing Friday :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

woohoo cant wait to see how you get on,bet ur getting a little impatiant now arnt you,but it will soon fly by :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I am getting impatient considering this is my second 2WW this cycle :dohh: Luckily I have had packing to keep me busy! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Had lots of fun trying it out lol all thanks to rachael helping me lol anything else on a 
Computer i can do but not forum stuff lol yip 1ww not xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hows every1 today? Xxx

I think i may end be grumpy today, oh woke me at 6am which meant i got 2hours sleep and thursday afternoons is my day i go help MIL at her work. It would be nice just not to go even tho i love helping out. Xxx


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hi
:hugs: Get a nap before you go :flower:

How are you today? How you feeling about your cycle? xx


----------



## tryng4another

If only i could but my 2year old wouldnt agree lol though im actually in great form considering my wrecked. I have very sensitive breasts and due af on tues. Xxx
How are u today? Hows ur cycle going? Xxx


----------



## Scamp

Hopefully sore bbs could be a sign of something else :winkwink:

I'm good, getting frustrated with waiting for the scan, really want to know what the follies are doing!


----------



## tryng4another

I usually have sore boobs but this time there nt sore as such more sensitive than anything. Though i keep getting a shooting pain. Xx
Well i have my fingers crossed that everything goes well at ur scan and see what ur aftet :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm exhausted, been up since just after 4am, got the bus to the new house, waited for the electric to be sorted out, cleaned it, went and got some more bits, cleaned some more, got the fridge and washer delivered, then made the trek home and got in about 45 minutes ago :dohh:

Time for bed I think. Hope you're all well :hugs: xxx


----------



## tryng4another

U have been very busy hope u keeping alright and that u dont have a bad back after all that. Xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Back is killing and I've not made it to bed yet :rofl:

How are you? xxx


----------



## tryng4another

U really need ur bed i bet. I kbow its hard u maybe need to try relax now let the men sort everything else :) im doing alright im also very tired as didnt sleep much either.u need a nice bath and a hot water bottle lol im sure u kbow whats best any way lol 

I know its TMI but im rather constipated today and last i remember that was when i was pregnant. It could well be something or just nothing who knows at the minute. Xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll know soon enough! I'm going to bed soon xxx


----------



## tryng4another

I was close to getting a test tonight when i was earlier but i thought no i will be patient until im late lol yeh go rest xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm testing in the morning but not very hopeful! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well good luck and got fx for u xxxx


----------



## tryng4another

Have u Tested rachael?its moving day right? Good luck in ur new home with ur man :) xxx


----------



## Scamp

Morning :wave:

Have you tested Rachael? 

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning! I've tested and :bfn:

Moving day today, yes! Need to get off the laptop and get on with I need to do!!

xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww rachael maybe to early lets hope for the witch to stay away next week. Will we be losimg u for a few days then? Xxx


----------



## Scamp

It's still early :flower:

Good luck with the move x


----------



## Scamp

When you testing trying? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I won't be on over the weekend as I've not really seen Ian since the weekend before last so I'll be spending time with him, plus we need to unpack and my Dad is coming to visit tomorrow too :D

:witch: is due on Tuesday, hoping she got the memo to keep away for 9 months!

Internet will be on at the new house sometime today though so it's all good :D


----------



## tryng4another

Morning scamp im waiting until next thur if the witch dont show on tues. I did want to test early but thought no im not aloud. Its going to be a busy week in here next week with testing and u scan etc xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Thats gd ur getting the internet straight away. We will miss u for a few days :( u have a lovely time spending time with ian in ur home together. Happy unpacking :) i hope the witch got ur memo too. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

It will only be until Monday then normal service will be resumed :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Just remember to take it easy no lifting let the men do it all lol cant have ur back being sore. Xxx


----------



## Scamp

tryng4another said:


> Morning scamp im waiting until next thur if the witch dont show on tues. I did want to test early but thought no im not aloud. Its going to be a busy week in here next week with testing and u scan etc xxx

I can understand that, I hate seeing a bfn! 
I know yeah, exciting :happydance:

You doing much today? xx


----------



## tryng4another

Im already bit emotional so i dont think i want to risk seeing a bfn. 
Think it could be enjoying the nice weather in some way :haha: u got plans for today?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be taking it easy don't you worry! xxx


----------



## Scamp

I got up early so I did all the housework before 9, waiting for a delivery from Tesco and then a lazy day :happydance:
I'm on hol from work this week so going to enjoy my last 3 days before work. 

Where abouts are you? I'm Cheshire NW and the weather is still quite cold. Hope it hots up a bit today, take the dogs for a nice long walk 
x


----------



## tryng4another

Im in the process of doing a clear out lol just have a relaxing last few days :) im in northern ireland we dont get warm weather that often so i it goes aboce about 15 degrees every1 is out in shorts etc lol we have blue skies and sun :) wait until its abit warmer then i will maybe take dd to the duck pond and go for a nice walk with my dog. Xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well i got some tests off the internet and if they arrive before af i will be testing. It means i would have to wait over the weekend which i wanted xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng that is a good idea bout getting them on line as like uv said you have to wait for them now so will stop you testing too early but i have everything crossed for when you do :),
im trying keep myself busy till my next scan but had spotting again last night,still brown n stopped again so im trying stay positive as with my m/c the spotting doesnt stop it gets heavier,its loverly weather her so just going have a slow n nice relaxing day :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

I dont think they will arrive until after im due af so yeh its a great idea :) i am feeling alot happening in my lower tummy this morning so im hoping its a good thing. I do have a gd feeling at the moment that this could be my bfp but im putting it to the back of my head as i dont want to get my hopes up yet xxx
Aww wishing ur body isnt being very nice. As long ur still having ur symptoms u should be ok its just prob very annoying for u that u keep getting spotting. Just try keep ur chin up u will be fine :) xxx
Yeh wer having a relaxing day, going to take dd swimming then relax in the sun again if the clouds go away lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies :hi:

I've started spotting so I think AF is coming to get me :(

Move went well, just need to finish unpacking. Hopefully I'll get it done this week sometime :)

Hope you're all ok?


----------



## tryng4another

:( i hope not rachael. Glad ur move went well i bet its great tht ur now loving together :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh its really good thanks, loving it xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats greatxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi reachael glad everything has gone ok with the move n ur now settled in with ur oh,bet it feels so nice waking next to each other and knowing its for eva :),
tryng my body isnt being nice but spotting has stopped again so still feeling ok about it all,hope u had fun at swimming with ur dd and the clouds di go away,it was loverly here and i ended up being a little red hahaha x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Glad ur spottin has gone wishing. It the last thing u want cos it makes u worry. Yeh we has a lovely time swimming then came home and sorted the garden and had a bbq. Today looks like its going to be lovely again. I found i got burnt easily when i was pregnant with dd. Xxx


----------



## Scamp

:wave: How are you all? I've been offline for a few days, so busy. Scan tomorrow :happydance::wacko::happydance: 
xx


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck scamp hope it goes well xxxx

Im doing good just waiting to see if af shows tomorrow


----------



## Scamp

Thank you, I'll come online tomorrow after.
Hope af doesn't show
Off to bed now to watch a movie with Mike, night :flower: x


----------



## tryng4another

So far no af hope it stays that way :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

please let us know how you get on scamp and good luck,also noticed not long till you get married,bet ur ever so excited,whats ur dress like if you dont mind me asking :),
tryng please please please say af hasnt showed hehe,im very excited for you and want to see a bfp for you :),
rachael did the spotting stop for you too hun,i really hope it has and hows the new living arrangments going :),
well i had my first bad day of feeling sick rather bad yesterday,even had try go sleep while being very close to throwing up so i think that cancels any spotting out again as my hormones must of shot up for it to be that different :),a week tomorrow i should see the heartbeat and it cant come quick enough as my dd had started asking if i have a baby in my belly with me showing a little and we dont want to tell her untill we have seen the heartbeat and told everything is ok x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Lol we must of posted around the same time lol so far nothing and no feeling of anything starting its still early though. Aww a week today how exciting. I bet dd will be so excited too when she knows she will have another sibling :) i wouldnt be able to tell dd until im about 12weeks lol im 1 of those 1s that dont like people knowing until then.not that dd would quite understand lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha how funny but very glad to see there is no sign so far wohoo,lets hope it stays that way :),well i also didnt want her knowing but with her being almost 5 its hard to hide it from her plus with her asking me i think she may have over heard us talking about it so dont want lie to her about it as she didnt take well to me having my little man so want to be so open with her and involve her from the start x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww bless her, its harder to hide it when there older. I bet they get on great now, dd might take it better this time cos shes older now. Im not sure what my dd will be like, she totally adores my lil nephew but it could be so different when its a lil baby here all the time. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well she hated it when i had oscar and i couldnt leave him out my sight cause she would hit him or anything to make him cry and still now they fight like cat and dog 24/7 lol,i think with the baby being alot younger than her this time she will try mother it as she loves everyone elses babys when she sees them but im thinking oscar will be the problem this time but every child is different so he may not be and ur dd will be fine too,millie was just all mummy when she was younger and didnt like sharing me and i couldnt even hold friends/family babys without her crying and screaming lol :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Ur going to have them fighting until there late teens then lol though me and my brother stopped when i was about 14 and he 11. It must of been hard work when oscar arrived then. He might be fine as he isnt the only child. Millie will be a brilliant helper u may find oscar could copy her lol katie doesnt usually get jealous if i hold other babies. With my nephew she just wants to hold him all the time feed him and always watches what every1 is doing to him. He never gets peace when katie is about. He just watches her when hes awake lol im just waiting on her stealing his dummys after easter time cos hers are going to the bunny hopefully lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha dont tell me that i was hoping they would grow out of it sooner lololol :haha:,
awwww katie will be brill i think then when she becomes a big sister and i defo think you will have a little helper all the time :),its so exciting isnt it,we need a bfp asap for you o and you need to recieve ur tests first haha,do you think you are or not sure :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Im hoping she will be a great big sister. Its easier tht she ia actually really good at sharing etc i think she is the most polite 2 yr old i have ever met lol its all really exciting and such a learning process. Well i thought they would be here today but they didnt arrive so i will have to wait lol i did have a dream last night about getting a bfp lol im not too sure i keep thinking yea i could well be but cos im trying not to get my hopes up it has me thinking no. Will have to wait until tomorrow hopefully. I think it could well get a dejavu lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies!

Af got me yesterday so onto cycle 4 for me. Settling in the new house slowly :D

Hope you're both ok?


----------



## wishing4baby3

bet its hard knowing you have to wait test then cause bet you just want know now haha,well it wont be long and i have got my fingers crossed for you,ur lucky to have such a good girl as my daughter is a handfull and has been since about 9 months,she is just full of life all the time n never seems tired lol x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

im really sorry rachael af gor you rachael but just think now ur living together and all settled in it might happen easier now because bet ur feeling happier and more settled than from when you didnt live with each other,big :hugs: x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww rachael :( sending hugs. It just means now u can ttc in ur new home with oh. It may easier now cos u have more time together. Glad ur settling in enjoy :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

So would say boys are more relaxed? Lol i know i really want to test but this way i know i have to wait and its a good thing cos af could still turn up but im hoping it stays away. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. I'm hoping now we're together there'll be more :sex: and also now we've moved there will be less stress as won't be worrying about finding a place and all that and also won't be stressed about missing each other.


----------



## tryng4another

U have a perfect situation now. Stress free will help u more xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Hey all id like to join this thread if its okay! 20 years old wife ttc #1 on 3rd cycle hopefuly this will be my month! good luck all!! I'm not using any kits at present just ovulation calendar but hasn't been successful yet so ive decided if i dont conceive by june il get every kit i can find lol to help things move along any recommendations much appreciated haha :) I still have alot to learn!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: youngwife, welcome :D

tryng - Hopefully stress free TTC will do the trick :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hi youngwife welcome :) i too am a young wife ttc no2 now. Were are u in ur cycle? Xxx

Yeh rachael stress free is def the best i think lol its been gd for me this cycle lets hipe it pays off xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

*rachael* tryng is defo right ive got my bfp from being relaxed and actually not trying so everything is on your side now and ul neva be so happy as you are right now so bring on o day again for you :)
hello :wave:*youngwife*,welcome to the thread,how long have you been trying to concieve for if you dont mind me asking,you wont go wrong on this thread there isnt many of us but we dont half stand by each other and the support is great,
well im kirsty,im 23 and expecting my 3rd,these ladies have helped me through some very low moments and im sure they will be the same for you,ur prob wondering why im still on the thread but i started it and promised then that i wouldnt be going anywhere till we all get our bfp so good luck on getting yours hun x x


----------



## Scamp

:wave: 
What have I missed? Hope you're all okay xx


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael1981 said:


> :hi: youngwife, welcome :D
> 
> tryng - Hopefully stress free TTC will do the trick :D xxx

your so right i completly stress far too much haha but hopefuly this site will calm me down abit hehe thank you for the welcome


----------



## youngwife20

-kirsty :Hiii thank you for the welcome! and i dont mind at all we have been trying to concieve 3 months so not long! so i gues im still at the start of my journey! and wow 23 on #3 thats amazing!!! congratulations! and aww thats so lovely! thanks for making this thread! i think it will defenetly come in handy! hopefuly il get my BFP soon and il still stick around too! thank you!


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> Hi youngwife welcome :) i too am a young wife ttc no2 now. Were are u in ur cycle? Xxx
> 
> Yeh rachael stress free is def the best i think lol its been gd for me this cycle lets hipe it pays off xx


i think im in day 18 my cycle last 27 days usualy so i did the ovulation calander thing it says testing should be done in 9 days but i am abstaining from testin this month lol :) 

were are you in your cycle? may i ask how old you had your first?


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww* youngwife* sounds all good ur end then :),3 months isnt long but its still long enough when ttc isnt it,i had my first the day before my 19th birthday and as they are getting to the 2yr old stage i get mega broody lol,this is my last though,well oh hopes so hahaha,
*hi scamp* you havent missed much,*rachael* has had the :witch: turn up but staying positive for next month,*tryng *is still waiting for af of her :bfp: and we have a* newbie(youngwife)*,
*then me*,ive been hit by sickness a bit more but very much breezy :)how are you doing x x


----------



## Scamp

wishing4baby3 said:


> awww* youngwife* sounds all good ur end then :),3 months isnt long but its still long enough when ttc isnt it,i had my first the day before my 19th birthday and as they are getting to the 2yr old stage i get mega broody lol,this is my last though,well oh hopes so hahaha,
> *hi scamp* you havent missed much,*rachael* has had the :witch: turn up but staying positive for next month,*tryng *is still waiting for af of her :bfp: and we have a* newbie(youngwife)*,
> *then me*,ive been hit by sickness a bit more but very much breezy :)how are you doing x x

:wave:
Sorry to hear that Rachael, it's hard when af shows up. 
Hope af stays away, trying.
:wave: hi youngwife
I heard ginger is good for sickness, not sure if it actually works.
I'm pretty crappy! Scan wasnt good so been crying all day, I should be used to it by now but I still take it hard when things don't go right 
Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry Scamp, wish there was something I could do :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

im really sorry too scamp,sending you loads of big :hugs: just for you x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Im sorry if i dont write back to everything theres so much happened lol young wife i had dd when i was 19 go married at 18 to the love of my life :) oh and my name is jamie. I was due af today but nothing yet i realised my ticker is wrong too lol xxx
Aww scamp im so sorry if only there was something we could do for u. I cant imagine how hard it is for u. I hope this thread helps u as its been lucky so far for most. Xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thanks so much girls :hugs::hugs:
My sister has offered to give me her eggs so going to chat to the fs next month about that, see if the nhs will do it.
xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww that is loverly of your sister hun and i have everything crossed the nhs will help you out,i honestly do,got everything crossed for you :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> awww* youngwife* sounds all good ur end then :),3 months isnt long but its still long enough when ttc isnt it,i had my first the day before my 19th birthday and as they are getting to the 2yr old stage i get mega broody lol,this is my last though,well oh hopes so hahaha,
> *hi scamp* you havent missed much,*rachael* has had the :witch: turn up but staying positive for next month,*tryng *is still waiting for af of her :bfp: and we have a* newbie(youngwife)*,
> *then me*,ive been hit by sickness a bit more but very much breezy :)how are you doing x x

yeh it feels like ages lol thats only because i am the most impatient person in the world! and that sounds like how il be my hubby wants a basket ball team haha so il probably be popping another one about a year or 2 after the first lol, see how i handle labour first lol :p and i hope you dont feel to sick :)


----------



## youngwife20

sorry but what does ltttc mean?


----------



## youngwife20

aww thats awsum nice to meet you jaimie!! and if your af didnt show up today , do you think theres a bfp coming you way?? have you tested? :)


----------



## tryng4another

Scamp that is so nice of ur sister ur lucky to have some1 like that. I have everything crossed that it works :) xxx

Still no af. What i done was ordered tests online so that if i got the urge to test i couldnt until they arrived lol and its worked cos if i didnt order them i would of purchased before today. Though im hoping i get them tomorrow cos i really want to know. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

*morning ladies hows you all doing,*
*tryng* have ur tests come :) x x x im very excited for you hehe x x
*youngwife* im sorry but im not sure what ltttc means x x


----------



## tryng4another

Ahhhhhhh i cant wait much longer for the tests lol i just want to know. I think if they dont arrive today i will end up getting a cheap 1 when im in town this afternoon lol 

Hows every1 keeping? Xxxx


----------



## tryng4another

We done it again wishing lol nothing yet im actually really excited too but im trying to hold back incase i end up with bfn. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahahaha we have havent we lolol,tryng id also buy one from town lolol,what are you thinking and what dpo are you now x x
im fine thankyou just very hormonel which isnt going down well with oh hehehe x x


----------



## tryng4another

Is it Long Term Trying To Conceive or something similar xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

arrrrr that sounds about right :),i nec it was something about ttc but thats it hahaha x x


----------



## tryng4another

15dpo i dont know why but u know when u get that good feeling about something thats how im feeling righy now.me and oh had such luck last night cos i won £100 at bingo and he put a bet on the football and won £40. The thing is he hates football and it was a 1 off lol 

Oh dear the hormones lol i hate them cos i got really last time with dd lol ur oh will just have to sit back and bite his tongue haha xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o i do know that feeling i had it this time but also didnt try with m/c that month so had to try stop myself getting my hopes up but it was hard to once my cravings for oranges kicked in again but oh said even that was all in my mind haha,i really cant wait to hear what you get as it should be a loverly bfp now if you are so no guessing if its a line or not :) and the way ur luck is going and they say it comes in 3s i so hope this is it for you,
my oh cant bite his tongue and thats the problem,we are arguing over nothing so then im crying and the next im fine but cant see what it was all over,ive had it with all 3 pregnancys now so if its the same this time it will pass about 12 weeks hahaha,o this will be fun lolol x x


----------



## tryng4another

I hope that this will be the 3rd 1 lol i told oh he isnt aloud to buy a scratch card to make the 3 lol i wont be able to hold back from buying a test this afternoon if the postman dont bring mine lol yeh i think i would argue with oh abit, i felt so guilty at bingo cos i had a go at oh for no reason, im glad he can be so laid back. Ur half way there and u wont be like that for a while lol does it come back at the end or anything? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha i dont blame you its not worth risking for a scratch card hahaha and so ur hormonel a little too,wish my oh was laid bk like urs as mine is far from it and if i do his head in he snaps lol,ul end up coming back with a couple if postman doesnt bring them haha,the moment ur late though it does get hard as if you can remember i wasnt going test till i was a week late but by the time i was 2 days late i caved but positive line was there within a couple of mins and not with fmu :),im pretty laid bk in the last ten weeks but i carry mine in me back so i get alot of backache and cant sleep at all so im too tired to argue haha x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i remember u saying u were going to wait a week. It does get harder when ur late cos u know there is that possibility. I end up moody in the end cos im tired and sore lol this time i think it will be harder cos i have dd and i wont be able to stay in bed all day lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> Is it Long Term Trying To Conceive or something similar xxx

thank youu! i was trying to figure it out lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> hahaha i dont blame you its not worth risking for a scratch card hahaha and so ur hormonel a little too,wish my oh was laid bk like urs as mine is far from it and if i do his head in he snaps lol,ul end up coming back with a couple if postman doesnt bring them haha,the moment ur late though it does get hard as if you can remember i wasnt going test till i was a week late but by the time i was 2 days late i caved but positive line was there within a couple of mins and not with fmu :),im pretty laid bk in the last ten weeks but i carry mine in me back so i get alot of backache and cant sleep at all so im too tired to argue haha x x

that is real willpower though waiting till your 2 days late! my problem is testing when im not even due an AF for like a week lol but im definitely gonna be patient this month trying not to think about it lol :p


----------



## tryng4another

Youngwife not thinking about and trying to stress is def the way forward. Also trying not to test early as i know bfns are hard so its just best trying not to test unless ur late. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Any sign of the post mand yet tryng?!

Scamp - I would donate eggs to you too, assuming mine are any good that is!

I'm not testing this month unless I'm late. I tested on Friday, but that was simply because it would have been nice to get my BFP the same day I moved in with OH, but it wasn't meant to be. Ditched everything this month though, no temping, no OPK's, just :sex: every other day at least once AF has left! :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

young wife i was testing from 8dpo while ttc but after 8 months and 2 bfp at 10dpo and then m/cing i decided i wanted to get to the 5 week mark before seeing the bfp line but i still caved and tested at 16dpo this time,i found not thinking about it and being relaxed helped out with that alot as i started thinking i could be from around 10-11dpo but it felt like i was still in the first week of the 2ww because i hadnt thought about it too much,it was defo the quickest 2ww ive had since ttc x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

rachael that may be a good idea as it will be less stressfull n less on ur mind,i really hope that you get ur bfp now your more relaxed and settled in with ur oh :) x x


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
ltttc is long term trying to conceive 

How is everyone today? I've just got in from work, knackered after being up so early, was off last week so need to get used to the 5am starts again. 
xx


----------



## tryng4another

Postman been and nothing. Also im not going to town now cos dd threw up :( will have to wait until tomorrow now. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Norty postman :grr:

Hope DD feels better soon. I'm getting impatient now :rofl:

Scamp - You're Welcome :hugs:

I'm waiting for AF to leave so we can christen our new home :winkwink:


----------



## tryng4another

She will be fine thanks :) resorted to watching annie lol happy christening ur house lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh it will be very happy, once AF goes :grr:


----------



## youngwife20

ooh thats a great idea! just gonna keep busy! :) trying for another- i hope your postman comes soon! :) im gettinf excited for you! :)


----------



## youngwife20

sorry about your mcing! -wishing4another- i defently think the longer the wait the better , have you all decided not to drink while ttc? or still drinking untill bfp? and wishing4another did you drink when u were ttc? :)


----------



## youngwife20

oopa got names mixed up! lol i ment wishing4baby3!!


----------



## tryng4another

I only had a glass of wine at xmas i stopped drinking since oct. Xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou *youngwife *im thinking that maybe my pill was what caused them as the do something to the linging of the womb to stop them bedding properly and i ttc the same month i came off it and with me getting preg staright after my last mc which is very lucky im thinking the bad bleeding helped to remove what was left from my pill,i could be wrong but it makes me feel a little beta about them lol,i would have nights out with the girls the wk of af to try pick myself up from not getting pregnant and de stress from it all and that was it wouldnt drink any other time through the month but with both my kids i didnt expect to get pregnant so quickly as with my little boy it took 2 weeks so if im honest i realised i was pregnant both times during a night out as i got very drunk easily and was sick for a few days from it,
*tryng* how is ur little girl hope she is beta now for you and got everything crossed ur tests arrive tomoz for you :),
*rachael *hope you have fun cristening your new house :haha:,my oh had a thing of doing it in every room but it wasnt for me i like my bed to much :rofl:
*scamp* how are you today x x x x


----------



## youngwife20

oh i stopped drinking for awhile but last week had some champagne coz it was my hunnymoon felt guilty though!! 

and im glad you got pregnant quick and i heard that its ok to drink for like the first few weeks but i don't wanna risk it.. is it ok for my dh having a beer? i banned hiim from drinking because i dont want the swimmers effected.. maybe abit over the top.. lol and im in a greatttt mood today!!! because my hubby is very laid back more the it will happen when its ment to sort of thing but when i got back today from dinner with a friend he said " steph we should get you this thing called an ovulation testing kit " and he started explainng the whole thing about what it is etc i literaly was so happy i was like "Hunni i was gonna suggest it but didnt want u to think i was gettin to obsessed bout it" HEHE so were gonna get one this week. what do you guys recommend? hubby things clearblue digital kit will be good? he seems to know more than me now haha 

was also thinking about getting hubby some vitamins too.. not sure if the guy needs vitamins?


im only taking folic acid at the momment ,, what are you ladies taking?


----------



## tryng4another

Morning every1 tests came and i got bfn :( 

Hows every1 keeping? Xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Youngwife im only taking folic acid too xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww im so sorry *tryng*,when did you get a bfp with your dd as could it still be early for you :hugs:,
*youngwife* ive heard drinking and smoking actually effects the male more as it does weaken their sperm,my oh didnt stop drinking either but cut down to once a month like me,i just think the odd night out doesnt hurt as it does relax you and helps get the positive feelings back that it will happen but even a meal out with oh or friends will do the same trick,i only took folic acid too but there are some ladies on pregnancy vitamins which includes everything you need even folic acid but they arnt cheap,it is also great ur oh is so up for doing anything he can to help you as my oh didnt want do any of that as he did say he thought it was too much but obviously i didnt think so,
*just checking you ladies dont mind me being on here still as i know it must be hard seeing me talking about how im feeling and you all want it so much,i just dont want you feel like your having it rubbed in your face,so please be honest with me,i try not talk about my pregnacy too much for this reason but dont want be making things harder for you guys big  to you all x x x*


----------



## tryng4another

Im not too sure when i got it with dd i know i was late though lol last time it was complete relaxation wasnt keeping track or paying attention to when af was due it was only that oh had asked me and i was like erm yeh im late i think lol i do think i was was about 4weeks gone cos a week later i had heavy bleeding and had a scan and they couldnt see anything when i went back a week later there was dd and could so the heartbeat going. I know i tested with first response and this time it was 

Its good ur still her putting in ur positive thoughts for us all ur a great help and we also helped u. I like to hear how ur getting on cos i know there has been a few times u have been worried. Plus its good to know ur symptoms too :) xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well try stay positive then tryng as the :witch: hasnt shown her ugly face so far :),id give it a few more days plus your saying a week after you got ur pos with dd you had the scan with a heartbeat which doesnt usually start untill around 6 weeks so could you of been 5 weeks gone with dd when you got ur bfp :),
awww thankyou i just like to check because i know its hard on you guys too but as long as your happy im very happy to stick around :),its a shame all the other ladies dont come on here any more but at least we got some newbies :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i will give it a few days and if nothing then i might go see my doctor. He told me january to go back in march if i didnt get pregnant. I still could well be getting a different cycle each month so i wont be back to normal since getting my implanon out. :(
Yeh we have lost a few but we have gained some too :) every1 is a great help and we will all get there eventually :) lots of dust for every1 xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> awwww im so sorry *tryng*,when did you get a bfp with your dd as could it still be early for you :hugs:,
> *youngwife* ive heard drinking and smoking actually effects the male more as it does weaken their sperm,my oh didnt stop drinking either but cut down to once a month like me,i just think the odd night out doesnt hurt as it does relax you and helps get the positive feelings back that it will happen but even a meal out with oh or friends will do the same trick,i only took folic acid too but there are some ladies on pregnancy vitamins which includes everything you need even folic acid but they arnt cheap,it is also great ur oh is so up for doing anything he can to help you as my oh didnt want do any of that as he did say he thought it was too much but obviously i didnt think so,
> *just checking you ladies dont mind me being on here still as i know it must be hard seeing me talking about how im feeling and you all want it so much,i just dont want you feel like your having it rubbed in your face,so please be honest with me,i try not talk about my pregnacy too much for this reason but dont want be making things harder for you guys big  to you all x x x*

omg you should talk ab0ut pregnancy as much as you want!!! this thread is for people to be honest and open about whatever you started your journy as ttc and now you achieved it1 WHICH is inspiration!!!!!! talk about it as much as you like!! its great!! and i thnk my dh thought it was too much to start with but alo of a sudden hes getting more onbsessed than i am! first thing this morning about 6am hes like i want you to have my babyyssssss!! HE WASNT like that to start with lol i love it!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

sorry about your bfn! i agree that seen af didnt show up your still in the game! ehehe fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## tryng4another

Thats so gd ur oh is like that :) mine has been getting more into it this cycle. Instead of me saying we need to bd its him lol for a soldier he barely drinks too :) all his mates drink each weekend and he choses not to join them lol sounds like we all have nice husbands or partners :) we all so lucky xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry for the BFN tryng, but you could just be a late shower!

Wishing - you know we don't mind you being here with us! The whole point of the thread is to stick together until we ALL get our BFP :p So no going anywhere and talk about your baby as much as you like!


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou to you all but if i ever do get on your nerves tell me to shut the hell up :rofl:,
it certainly is going to be loverly staying and seeing you all get ur bfp :),
i have a very achy belly ache today though really does feel like af is on its way even though i know its not but it would have been due this wkend so wondering if it could be that or just stretching pains,what do you all think x x


----------



## tryng4another

Could well be stretching. I know its a pain i will never forget lol i think i would love to stick around too. Were all very good at helpibg each other through the hard times and going onto the good times. Every1 in here is so supportive, i know i always have a laugh on here and im sure everyone is the same. This ttc os a difficult process for us all and even more for those ltttc. I kust hope we all get there soon and can be bump buddies no matter what the gap is. Then finally share how were all getting on. I love having u girls i just wish we all lived near by would be awesome lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I agree, I think we definitely need to stick together as buddies even after our BFP's and keep up to date with how we get on with pregnancy, birth and motherhood :D xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou trying,you would think id remember from my other 2 but i honestly cant,all i remember is how achy the last 10 weeks are lol,your defo right too,i talk to you lot more than i do my close friends and some of them dont know im even pregnant yet because i cant trust them staying quiet till me n oh are ready to tell everyone x x


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> Thats so gd ur oh is like that :) mine has been getting more into it this cycle. Instead of me saying we need to bd its him lol for a soldier he barely drinks too :) all his mates drink each weekend and he choses not to join them lol sounds like we all have nice husbands or partners :) we all so lucky xxx

i agree with u!! we are soo lucky! i feel positive this month but for some reason think il get a bfn but im okay with it because next month were really gonna go for it!! like weve been doing the whole legs inthe airafter bd but not all the time so next month wel do it more often and maybe better after i get an ovulation kit thingy :)


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> thankyou to you all but if i ever do get on your nerves tell me to shut the hell up :rofl:,
> it certainly is going to be loverly staying and seeing you all get ur bfp :),
> i have a very achy belly ache today though really does feel like af is on its way even though i know its not but it would have been due this wkend so wondering if it could be that or just stretching pains,what do you all think x x

may i ask how far you are? when my friend was around 6-8weeks she had realy bad belly aches , i wonder what it is but its normal though did you get these pains with your first baby?


----------



## wishing4baby3

we defo do rachael,ill just be getting over morning sickness and hopefully you will all have it :rofl: x


----------



## youngwife20

even though im a newbie and dont pop on here often enough hehe i love coming on here to see how you guys are progressing and saying what im feeling at the time :) so thanks :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

youngwife20 said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> thankyou to you all but if i ever do get on your nerves tell me to shut the hell up :rofl:,
> it certainly is going to be loverly staying and seeing you all get ur bfp :),
> i have a very achy belly ache today though really does feel like af is on its way even though i know its not but it would have been due this wkend so wondering if it could be that or just stretching pains,what do you all think x x
> 
> may i ask how far you are? when my friend was around 6-8weeks she had realy bad belly aches , i wonder what it is but its normal though did you get these pains with your first baby?Click to expand...

by my lmp i was 7wks 5 days but by my scan around 6 wks 5 days but will hopefully get a proper date when i have my follow up scan on wednesday:happydance:,i cant remember my pregnancys with my kids apart from feeling sick at the beginning and the really bad aching and sleepless nights in the last ten weeks but i have heard you do get stretching pains just not sure how they would feel :haha: x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully wishing! I'd give anything to have morning sickness right now!


----------



## wishing4baby3

i know you would but like uv said your less stressed now ur living with oh and you will be enjoying christening it while ttc so should hopefully help too :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely!

I'm going to try for every other day once AF has left the building, preferably every day, but we'll see how that goes!!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well at least you know your covered then hun and try do it till cd 20 just incase,look at me with my last scan they say i ovulated later than i thought and with not using anything to defo pin point the day im lucky im pregnant at all because im 80% sure we didnt do it the wk after cd15 so looks like ohs swimmers were strong or beanie was slow growing to start with lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll be doing it way past CD20 lol, last cycle I didn't ovulate until CD24 :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

well you should defo cover the whole month then but my god you will be shattered by the end of it :rofl: good luck hun as you have got more energy ive had all the way through ttc :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Not sure about that, but we'll see! I do have the added bonus of not having kids already :rofl: xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Its only every1 on here that know im ttc as i just dont want to tell others yet, i like to keep my business to myself lol i really am glad i found this forum xxx


----------



## youngwife20

same here! my mum knows that im trying but i feel the preasure of things easy lol dont wanna feel like im even more in a rush to make a baby if everyone knows lol and thanks for adding me to your trying to conceive buddy i feel so welcome!!!! :) 

( im not saying this is a symptom..) but my boobs r soar today lol and feels to soon to af symptom but we shall see hehe :) hope everyones doing ok!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've only told one friend of mine, and I know Ian has told one of his mates, but aside from that no one knows we are TTC and I prefer it that way!


----------



## youngwife20

when you all get your bfp how long will you wait to tellpeople? ive told hubby that he can tell his folks whenever but i wouldnt wsnt anyone else knowing till im 6 monthslol i khow its abit over the top but hopefuly by then il know everythings ok with the LO! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I think we'll tell close friends and family pretty soon, but everyone else will wait until 12 weeks I think.


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Morning
How are you all? Its my day off :happydance:
xx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Scamp :)

I'm good, how are you? Days off are the best :D


----------



## Scamp

Yeah not bad, having a lazy day. 
You up to much? x


----------



## Rachael1981

Doing the same - lazy day :D Nipped out to get some bits, and I'm planning on making a start on Heavy Rain on the PS3 this afternoon :D


----------



## Scamp

Sound good :happydance:
I'm on here, watching crap day time tv and playing on monopoly on facebook :haha: Mike is working until 4pm so got the house to myself 
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies well thats makes 3 of us having a lazy day hahaha,oh is off work so we took the kids swimming and now chilling with a mc donalds and watching jungle book lol,
scamp ive just noticed your not far from where i live in newcastle under lyme x x
im getting so excited now that im finding it hard keeping it quiet now lol,i think once ive had my scan we will start telling friends as so far only family and a few of my friends know x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Ian is working until 3.30pm then he's going into town to get a couple of bits, so got a while of the house to myself yet :D


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: Its nice to have a lazy day sometimes.
Ah cool, I'm in Nantwich. 
Have you thought how you're telling people hun? I always try to think of really cute ways :haha:
x


----------



## wishing4baby3

bet ur enjoying that then rachael lol,piece n quiet bliss haha,
my ohs parents live there when i was preg with my little boy,i love the town because its a little old fashioned with the cobbled roads hahah im sad like that :rofl:,
im not sure il prob put on facebook that im cooking another bun and let people work it out for themselfs haha x x


----------



## youngwife20

lol cooking another bun  great way to put it .. and ive had a lazy week! lol went on our hunnymoon then had an extra week of work but hubby went bak to work before me .. and he doesnt get back till like 6!.. so so bored lol when i get back to work il be reeealy busy so enjoying the time off! what are you ladys doing tonight? i think im gonna be going out for a nice meal with hubby maybe :)


----------



## tryng4another

I would of loved a lazy day lol im only getting into bed now as i have been non stop all day it makes a change though lol ohhh cool another female playing the ps3  im addicted to call of duty do u play it? Lol i had to cut back on it cos i would always be on when dd was napping lol or when she was in bed lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng i love call of duty,oh asked me have ago when he brought it as i neva played on this ps3 and wanted try win me over with it and think he wished he hadnt because i just took over it,kids would go bed n instead of him going on it i would hahaha,hope you had a good night sleep after a busy day,we took kids swimming and then just sat watching disney films because i had a bad day of feeling sick and very tired,gota make up for it today though as the house is now a tip lol x x x


----------



## youngwife20

i prefer computer games :) im loving the sims 3 at the momment! hope u all have agreat weekend :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

i use to love sims but not played it for yrs lol,hope you have a great wkend too hun x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Not played Call of Duty, I'm playing Heavy Rain again right now. I did complete it before, but I'm now playing it on OH's PS3 so I've lost all my game saves so I'm starting over. I also love Little Big Planet, really want the second one!

Hope you're all having a great weekend xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh wishing oh was the 1 got me playing call of duty when i was preg with dd and he regrets it cos i can beat him now lol u should add me jamie-leigh-2009. I really do love playing it lol rachael u should give it a go. Lol hope every1 has a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I might see what games OH has, he might have Call of Duty in there. If he doesn't then it'll be getting added to my list of wants :rofl: xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Lol it can be a stress free game lol we had a friend and her daughter round today and when girls went to bed all we done was play cod lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

sims 3 is really good but im getting bored now lol all i do is get the girl pregnant about ten times then im bored of the game! :p back to work for me on monday .. 


how long did you work up until when you were pregnant? and those whove never been pregnant how long do you think youl work until?


----------



## tryng4another

I cant play the sims lol i get bored off it lol i only worked for the 1st 4 months but i had to leave cos i had sickness a awful lot and then we ended up moving 30mins away and i had no way to get into work. If i had a better job i would of worked as late as possible cos it would of meant i had longer to spend with baby until i had to go back, every1 is different though xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good morning ladies well looks like you have all had a wkend of playing games hehehe,and hopefully uv all had a wkend of loverly weather like we did,kids were in the paddling pool n everything :),well ive woke with my nerves going mad as my tooth has broke in half so got go the dentist and im scared of them :rofl:,i know its not that bad but i really do hate them and would prefer give birth than have a filling plus im feeling so sick today im worried the taste of the rubber gloves will make me throw up all over the dentist :haha: and then ill be seeing my midwife for the first time with a numb mouth hehe,what have you all got planned for the wk except work,i hope the weather stays nice,youngwife i worked untill 4 wks before my dd was born but since having her ive been a house wife while my oh works which is a full time job of its own anyway i think when you have 2,i will be returning to work though after ive had this baby and my dd n ds are at school full time :),might go back to be a hairdresser but not sure yet x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Had a lovely relaxing weekend though we didnt have blue skies. The sun has shown his wonderful face today lol aww wishing hope ur ok, is today ur scan? Little heartbeat day :) i remember i had a check up with my gp and hr asked me to lie down well that was that cos i ended up throwning up in his bin haha he couldnt get me something quick enough lol up until fri im not doing anything just joining having oh off until may time :) on friday were helping SIL move house again lol what u got planned? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol im fine i just really am a chicken with the dentist lol,ive just spoke to a close friend who is due in june though and she said they cant give you fillings when pregnant so dont know what they will do but im happy with the thought ive not got have the injection lol,no my scan is wed morning at 10 at the epu but im seeing my midwife who will see me throughout the pregnancy today to fill in my forms n get my bounty pack but still exciting enough because it makes itfeel more real now saying im going to see my midwife lol,glad the sun has come out today for you and enjoy ur relaxing wk with ur oh,im going see my mate today,the one who pregnant,then tomoz going see my friend who had the little boy a few wks ago,scan wed and then nothing else planned but its going fly i think with being so busy,prob take the kids the park n go feed the swans thursday or fri but depends on if it stays nice :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> good morning ladies well looks like you have all had a wkend of playing games hehehe,and hopefully uv all had a wkend of loverly weather like we did,kids were in the paddling pool n everything :),well ive woke with my nerves going mad as my tooth has broke in half so got go the dentist and im scared of them :rofl:,i know its not that bad but i really do hate them and would prefer give birth than have a filling plus im feeling so sick today im worried the taste of the rubber gloves will make me throw up all over the dentist :haha: and then ill be seeing my midwife for the first time with a numb mouth hehe,what have you all got planned for the wk except work,i hope the weather stays nice,youngwife i worked untill 4 wks before my dd was born but since having her ive been a house wife while my oh works which is a full time job of its own anyway i think when you have 2,i will be returning to work though after ive had this baby and my dd n ds are at school full time :),might go back to be a hairdresser but not sure yet x x x


Morning! :) I think I might stay home for alittle while after I have a baby I don't think I'll be able to leave the baby when he/she is so young :)


----------



## youngwife20

May I ask what a bounty pack is? My weeks gonna be. Boring lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

Sorry if I send the same message more than once! I'm on this on my phone! It sends more than once oops my bad!


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Morning x


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Scamp, how are you? xxx


----------



## Scamp

I'm good thanks hun, how are you? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm good thanks. Just had a phone interview for a job, so hoping I get somewhere with that. Going to head out soon and get some bits to make bread as OH brought his breadmaker over from his Mum's last night I'm itching to try it out :D xxx


----------



## Scamp

I love making bread :thumbup: Which make have you got? It always tastes so much better and lasts about a day :haha:
Cool, what job is it? x


----------



## Rachael1981

It's for a customer service advisor in the call centre for Lloyds TSB.

The breadmaker is a Pacific one from Asda, hoping it's a good one! xxx


----------



## Scamp

Good luck, hope you get it. When will you find out? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I should get an email in 48 hours letting me if I've been successful at this stage.... xxx


----------



## Scamp

Let us know how it goes :happydance: x


----------



## tryng4another

Ohhh good luck rachael xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Good luck hope u get the job :) hope everyones having a good day! I'm not good at baking anything at all lol :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies, as soon as I know I will let you guys know! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Its ok im not either youngwife lol i alwaya get the packs from tesco if im doing cakes or buns lol dd loves doing cakes and buns xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I think even packs at tescos is beyond my bakery skills! I'm great at doing savoury cooking tho!! :)


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh im better with dinners etc lol how is every1 today? I have done another test and still bfn thats af a week late now. Boobs are feeling rather sore and heavy like and had alot of what feels like pulling in my tummy. Its abit annoying now i hate not knowing whats happening


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry it's still a BFN :( :hugs:

I haven't had an email from Lloyds, but I checked my application status on their website and it says 'Not Shortlisted' :(


----------



## tryng4another

Aww im sorry. Maybe that job just wasnt meant to be. Xxx


----------



## tryng4another

I always believe things happen for a reason so maybe there is a another job out there waiting on u :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope so tryng!

I applied last week for a part time job in the PDSA call centre, good money for part time and the hours are really good, 4.30pm-8.30pm Mon-Thurs. Or it might be 4pm-8pm, but either way, good hours. Won't be as well off financially if I got that as I would only be getting around £500 a month, but it would be enough to pay all of the bills and buy food if OH pays the rent. I just wouldn't have any disposable income, but Ian would lol. I just haven;t heard anything from them yet :(

Got another telephone interview tomorrow evening for Barclays, and that's full time. We can but hope lol! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well good luck for any others u applied for. The likes of barclays would be good, good money im sure. Id love to be able to get a job cos i cant stand staying at home all the time even though i get to spend alot of time with dd which is gd. Its the cost of child care that gets me 7000 a yr. Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh I'm not sure about continuing to work once a baby has come along due to childcare costs. This is where the PDSA job would have been perfect. OH finishes work at 3.30pm so he could have the LO in the evenings the 4 days I work. He always goes to his friends on Tuesdays, but LO could go there with him, and then on Wednesday evenings when he goes to the pub with his mate his Mum and Sister could have LO and as they live round the corner from the PDSA call centre then I could pick LO up after work. It would work out perfectly! xxx


----------



## tryng4another

That sounds like a perfect job with there always being some1 to mind LO. I dont really have that oh works until 5 and even then he could be away from as little as 2weeks to 6 and half months. So its not really worth it. I just need to get driving then i wont get bored lol xxx

Wishing is it ur scan today? Let us know how u get on :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies,hope ur all doing great,well i had my scan and all is great,baby had a little heartbeat and im about 7 wks 2 days so will be due around 5th december :happydance:

just would also like to say thankyou for all your support and help over the last few months im really gratefull and dont think i could of done it without and my other ttc buddies,you are all really great :hugs: x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I drive, I just don't have a car :nope:

I'm still in with a chance for the PDSA job though, it says if they don't contact you within 6 weeks of the closing date then you've not got it, but it's only been 1 week so far.

I would rather stay at home to look after LO when it comes along though, and OH knows that. Just depends on if we can make the money work :dohh: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Great piccy Wishing! Congratulations! Are you going to change your ticker? xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou rachael,yeah i was just doing it so now im right,cant believe i ovulated a week n 2 days late,think i have been very lucky,noticed ur trying for new jobs good luck with them and i hope you get the one you want the most x x


----------



## tryng4another

You will find a way rachael xxx

Woohoo thats great wishing im so happy for u :) nice little scan well done little sticky 1. Were here to help u any time. Aww 5th dec how lovely xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou tryng i really feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders and i can finally relax a little now,my dd now knows too and she is so excited and keeps shouting my mummy has a baby in her belly lol,just hope she doesnt tell everyone just yet x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh u can totally relax now u seen ur LO and the little heartbeat :) awwbless her shes all excited then :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm glad you have a sticky little bean in there. It's so cute that your DD is so excited about having another brother or sister :D

Hopefully me, tryng, Scamp and youngwife won't be too far behind you :D

xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Af showed up early today.. Ohwell , hope u other ladys r doing well.. I'm on a downer lol


----------



## youngwife20

Congratulations!!! Aww that's great news ur baby will be due day before my mothers birthday :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry she got you youngwife :( :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry youngwife fingers crossed for next month for you big :hugs: x x x


----------



## youngwife20

Aww thanks a lot :) I'm really glad this place is here :) 1 of my ttc buddies got her bfp today so I'm still inspired to stay positive :) next month is a fresh start will start using my opk kit and I'm up for trying anything that might work lol do u guys use anything apart from opk? I also may try preeseed :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't use anything, I've stopped it all! :D


----------



## tryng4another

Im sorry youngwife :( i dont use anything either. I try not to think about it too much xxx


----------



## feelinhopeful

Hi ladies, Im new here and would love to join your thread. We have been ttc for 3 months now, after beng on bc pill for 8 years. Im now 4 dpo, and having ALOT of cramping, very sore nipples, mild heartburn, waves of sicky feeling, and very recently tonight a warm feeling in uterus. Anyone else had this? Good luck everyone, this 2ww is driving me crazy xxxxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hi welcome im sorry cant help u with that but im sure 1 of the other girls can. I do get the sore boobs after ovulation sometimes. Xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I get sore boobs about a week before af and welcome and goodluck :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

welcome to the thread feelinghopeful and good luck,ive neva felt sick so early on but had cramping and sore boobs after ovulation,everyone is different though plus i notice when i got my bfp instead of just achy boobs after ovulation they turned into sore and achy and the nipple is the sorest part and still are now,apart from that the only of maybe getting a bfp was i had cravings but the sickness and cramping kicked in just after my bfp,hope its a good sign for you though so plenty of baby :dust: coming your way x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry youngwife i never used anything either when ttc but it may be a good idea if thats what you want to do as i thought i was ovulating around 15dpo when it was actually 22dpo of a 28day cycle so could be why its took so long and the midwife also said that could be why ive m/c as my body hasnt had the chance to change before af was due as implantaion must of happened right when af was due too come,i feel so lucky its untrue,

BABY :dust: TO YOU ALL and big :hugs: x x x


----------



## youngwife20

Wow that makes a lot of sence! Hmm thanks for the insight I think I'll be using the opks a lot through the month and I'll see hopefuly that would help. I'm so happy for u! :) xx


----------



## tryng4another

Stull waiting on my body to let me know whats going on lol no af and i havent got the guts to test again dont really want to face a bfn again yet :( hows every1 doing? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg tryng how are you not testing,how many dpo are you and have you any symptoms yet :),
well im off out shopping for the day with my ds as my dd is going her nans soon n staying the night so going enjoy a day of ds n dd not fighting lol,how is everyone else x x


----------



## tryng4another

Well im not sure when i ovualted but according to the iperiod app im now a week late. I have extremely sore boobs just gently touching them is painful. I also have what i can only explain as pulling all over bottom of my tummy. Im going to test when im done typing lol aww that will be lovely to have a day of no fighting. Were all heading to the coast until tomorrow xxx


----------



## tryng4another

3 tests and 6 lines :) the lines are very light but i can see them. I done 2 last night and didnt really believe it so i done 1 this morning with 1st urine and its a tiny bit darker. The only ebay cheapies. I dont whether to leave it until we get back and test or go to tesco and get 1. I think i may be going to get 1 when im ready. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: omg tryng CONGRATULATIONS hun a christmas baby im sooooooooooooooooooo excited for you im actually crying lol,after all them months of just being late you finaly got ur well waited for :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: can you tell how excited i am for you hehe x x x x :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Ano 7 months n i done it :) i can join u now. Ur as excited as me lol ano i wud say late dec. I had a feeling i wud get it this cycle the amount of bding we done is unbelievable lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol well it was well worth all the bding then :haha:,i am honestly very excited and happy for you as i can remember you going through so much with af late and not knowing what was going on as that was when we 1st got talking and bet it was a good 4 to 5 months ago if not longer,you can finally put your feet up and relax now as youve done it :) :) and enjoy ur few days away in the loverly weather x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Ano i still cant believe it, i sent a pic to my friend of it and she sees the line. Yeh that was the 1 at time we started talking. It was def worth it and i have relaxed so much. So my advice to the rest of u is bd alot and relax. I can now relax all together :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations tryng!

Not looking good for me this month, my OH is poorly, not sure whether it's a bug or the prawns he had on a jacket potato yesterday, but he was up half the night throwing up, and then the dog decided to throw up too, so at 3.30am I was cleaning that up from the kitchen floor :dohh:

I think I should ov sometime next week so hoping if we can manage every day once he's feeling better we might still have a chance!


----------



## youngwife20

Congrats trying :)

And oh dear hope ur oh and dog feels better soon!! :) I've just been lookin at baby names recently even tho its way early for that lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

Trying did u do every other day bding or everyday? :)


----------



## tryng4another

Thank u :) I tested again and it was a better line so I'm 100% now. To start with it was everyday then every other. Xxx

Aww hopefully there feeling better soon Rachael so u can get bding just do ur best to relax though i really do think it works. Xxx

I had a funny feeling cos I didn't think I was getting the pulling for no reason. 

Good luck every1 lots and lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## youngwife20

This month me and dh are going to do it everyday this month.. Because my cycles getting shorter so I don't think I'm ovulating when I think I am so hopefuly if we do it everysingle day after af has finished hopefuly we'll catch! Lol :) hope everyones doing well! Awww 2 ladies have got cute little beans how manys left in this group? Its exciting hehe :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww rachael hope oh feels beta soon but im sure he will for ovulation time,youngwife me n oh were the same looking for names,i think we are calling our little bean sophie for a girl or charlie for a boy :),glad ur lines are getting beta tryng its very exciting isnt it,i think there is 3 of you left to join us which im sure wont be long x x


----------



## Rachael1981

He's already feeling better, finally got some action this morning :sex: :rofl:


----------



## Scamp

Hi :wave: 
Been offline for a few days, been so busy.
How are you all?


----------



## tryng4another

Glad oh is feeling better lol there is 3 or 4 left. Would be great for u all to join us soon. I get to change my signature again lol xxx


----------



## tryng4another

It is it ok if i keep coming back here as i would still like to try support those of u left and know how ur getting on. Made friends with all already want to keep in touch with u all the whole way :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Course its fine hun xxx


----------



## tryng4another

I have a few tests left there the ebay cheapies but i am willing to send them on to any1 for free if they wanted. Xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I'm glad that your staying trying :) hope u keep us posted on how ur doing too :) congratulations again u must be beyonddd excited!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Oh and trying - u need to change your "TTC" to "PREGNANT EXPECTING" :))))) hope the rest of us will be joining u very soon!


----------



## youngwife20

Aww those are cute names :) the names me and oh are lookin at have been names that are abit funny spelt lol and random names I was lookin at the name book names. Starting with Z.. But don't think I'll go for any of those lol :).. And hi scamp! Hope ur havin a good weekend :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Tryng, feel free to send them my way lol. 

Hey scamp, how are you doing? 

Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:bunny:* happy easter everyone* hope you all have a loverly day,

*tryng* ur staying put with us ladies but you can also join the 1st tri forums too but we will love to see and hear how ur getting on :),
*rachael* glad ur oh is beta and ur getting some :sex: time,
*how is everyone else,
*
well my kids woke up to eating easter egss lol and im gutted i cant enjoy with them as i feel sick hahaha,o well im sure ill be fine in a bit to enjoy what eva they will share with me :rofl: x x x


----------



## tryng4another

I dont want to leave in here so imglad ur all happy enough to let me stay lol of course i will keep u up to date if u want :) i forgot to change that bit youngwife lol 
If u want to private message ur address rachael i will happily send them to u next week some time :) 
I was looking through the 1st tri last night its just bit much hassle swap on my ipod to different forums lol hope u get some chocolate soon if they havent eaten it all lol katie doesnt know that she can have them today lol its stay that way for now cos oh is still sleeping lol me and katie are cuddled up watching peppa pig lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

:) the wheather has been realy nice :) so I've just been enjoying it! Hope it stays this nice :)


----------



## tryng4another

We have a overcast but the sun is trying to come out lol i dobt mind though i have gotten a little colour from the good weather the past few days hope every1 has a nice easter xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wave: ladies how are we all doing :) x x

im doing great,tired,feeling sick and noticed a heavy feeling in my lower belly which im sure is all good signs that my little bean is getting bigger and stronger,im getting so impatient for my 12 wk scan though now as i know its so much different than the 7 wk one ive had :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Won't be long until your scan Wishing!

I'm doing ok, think I ov'd yesterday because of ewcm and ov cramps, so we'll see in a couple of weeks if there's any chance this month.


----------



## youngwife20

What does ewcm mean?

And wishing did u have a lot of sickness with your other pregnancys?

Goodluck rachel hope u cought this month :)

I've just finish af so now we'll start trying again hope it happens for us this month. I've decided against temp ccharting because I think it would be more stressfull! Lol


----------



## Rachael1981

EWCM means egg white cervical mucus, the most fertile CM. I'm hoping we've caught it this month too, getting seriously fed up of AF not getting my memo's :rofl:


----------



## youngwife20

Rachel good way to put it lol not getting your memos :) how long have u been trying? :)


----------



## youngwife20

Rachel- I see ur ntnp - in what way is that different to ttc? Like not using kits? Are you finding easier this way?


----------



## wishing4baby3

i have everything crossed for you all get ur bfp in may and join us,well ive just been doing a food shopping online and for the first time almost threw up with the thought of food hahaha,wont be in a rush do it again till im past 12 wks lolx x


----------



## Rachael1981

youngwife - ntnp is basically no temping, no OPK's, not idea when you will ov etc, just being relaxed about things. I am finding it a lot easier as I was getting too stressed out before.

Wishing - not good you nearly threw up! I hope I don't get that bad, I love my food!


----------



## youngwife20

I love my food too! I think I'll end up getting bad sickness lol I even gett puky with af lol but I don't mind itl be worth it hehe :) and rachel I can imagine it is less stress :)


----------



## tryng4another

I know how u feel wishing im getting the sickness worse today but im kinda glad cos means everything is going ok. Im getting alot of pulling in my tummy.
Aww rachael thats good i best get them tests in the post asap lol just bd alot and keep relaxed. 
Thats gd af is gone youngwife but remember no stress an relax urself too.

Hope to see u all join us soon :) good luck :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww trying ur so right,it does relax you so much knowing you feel ill,well im not so good today as i went the dentist again with an abcess(sorry if spelt wrong) n i thought they would just give me safe antibiotics to clear it up but o no i cant have them with being pregnant so instead they have taken the tooth out :(,its made me feel so ill im lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself lol,how is everyone else doing x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's not good, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I'm ok today, got sticky CM so pretty sure I'm 2dpo now, though we'll keep BD'ing just in case. Hoping this is my month as this is the most we've bd'd around ov ever! xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou rach and i do hope so ive got everything crossed for you,when will you be testing before af is due or seeing what happens,i get so excited for finding out who is joining us hehe :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

AF will show 7th or 8th May. I'll see how things go as to whether I test early or not xxx


----------



## youngwife20

How far gone are you trying? :) im in a great mood today! :) and im relaxed :) hope everyones doing well :)


----------



## tryng4another

Aww wishing thats not so nice hope ur feeling better soon i hate the dentist lol xx
Thats good rachael u could well be joining us soon :) xx
Youngwife im not too sure if i ovulated at the right time im 6weeks. I booked my doctors appointment today but i have to wait until next thursday cos i refuse to see the other doctor lol 
I think oh is a little heart broken as i told him that his beloved car has to go as its not big enough for 2 children lol he was told he can either keep another year or it goes now before the insurance gets renewed next month lol


----------



## youngwife20

oooh bet he isnt happy about that awww! :) i dont even drive yet i should probably get a move on because i dont wanna be getting on the bus with a pram... i wont enjoy that! 

can you all drive>?


----------



## tryng4another

I can drive i just dont have a license lol but im lucky as everything is close by so i dont need to worry about it. Even then my inlaws are really good and tgey would take me places if i need them too xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I have my license but I don't have a car as I can't afford one right now.

OH is at the pub, and I just informed him that we should :sex: every day and he's happy with that, so we'll keep on with that until we finally get our BFP!


----------



## tryng4another

Ur just right telling him to bd everyday lol tht is mostly what we done an id def say that help alot with getting mine. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad to hear it, BD every day it is :D

There's a house for sale over the road and I want it, we just can't afford to buy right now :(


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats a shame u will only stress with the moving lol we were lookin to buy are own place but we couldnt afford it either plus its pointless for now lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

True, it's pretty pointless for us too really, a 2 bed house probably won't be big enough for us in the long run :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

Lol are u in a 3 bedroom now or a 2? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

We're in a 2 now xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Thats all u wud need until ur planning ur 2nd lol we r going to try get a 4bedroom as there is a girl in my street moving to new 4bedroom house in a few weeks she just had a little boy last month and already has a 2yr old. I would love the new 4 bedroom houses here there amazing xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I know a 2 bed is all we need right now, though if we were to buy i'd buy bigger.

How is everyone today?


----------



## youngwife20

Im doing great :) my and my husband are living in a house he bought before we got married its a realy nice 2 bedroom house pretty garden but its 2 hours away from were my mumlives so now were looking for somewhere to rent like in the same area think we will go for either a 2 or 3 bedroom :) the weather is so nice! going to a fair tomorow even though i dont like rides lol but it will be fun :) what are you all doing for the weekend ?


----------



## Rachael1981

We're going to South Shields tomorrow for the day then Saturday we're having a BBQ with a load of OH's friends. Sunday will most likely be a lazy day to recover :D


----------



## tryng4another

Well how u all getting on? Hopefully u all got that lovely weather like us xx

I think i will be having a chilled day as i have been awake since 4am so im completely shattered now. We told dd yesterday that she will be a big sister and straight away she said baby can have her dummies woohoo so she wont be having hers any more. Thats 1 way to get rid of them lol


----------



## youngwife20

awww thats so sweeet! :) you dd sounds adorable:)


----------



## Rachael1981

Awwww that's so cute of her!


----------



## tryng4another

She can be sweet when she wants lol i think it may change when the baby arrives lol she only had the dummy at night time at last night we totally took it off her and she was fine so its just sticking at it now :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww tryng she sounds such a good little girl,my dd got very jelouse when i had my ds,im sure though because she has gone one night without it will be easy,she may just ask for it tonight n maybe tomoz but then will completerly forget as both mine did so good luck with it :),
ive had such a bad day today,my hormones are defo raging as ive felt so low and havent stopped crying lol plus my dd n ds have been very naughty and spent the whole day fighting and trashing the house so that hasnt helpped x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Aww hun :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

Well i told oh that were not giving in cos i would like her to stop taking them sooner rather than later and have her out of nappies too. I mean she knows to use the toilet etx its just getting her to tell me lol 
Its a shame u have had a rough day with them fightin and that hopefully tomorrow they get along better. Are still get sickness too? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou rachael :),
*trying* dont get me started on potty training as i want my ds out of nappys before baby arrives too and at the mo he will not even sit on his potty he would rather wear it as a hat lol,boys are defo harder than girls as my dd wasnt to bad at all,
well my oh is off tomoz n sunday so should give me a bit of a brake plus they never play him up like they do me anyway and come tuesday my dd will be back at school so less time for them fight lol,my morning sickness has calmed down again at the mo,only felt like i was going be sick twice today instead of feeling it all day but there is still plenty of time to kick in again,how are you feeling now and are you feeling tired all the time yet,i could quite happily have an afternoon sleep most days lol,
*rachael *are you still bding or are you in the 2ww now,bet ur getting all excited again now you know testing time isnt that far away,how are you feeling* youngwife* and *scamp* x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm in the 2ww now, testing next weekend if af doesn't get me xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: fingers crossed for you hun,cant wait find out how you get on hehe x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Oh fingers crossed rachael. Bad af has to stay away xxx

Wishing the potty training is hard i think. If dd is wearing nothing she will use potty or toilet. I know we could crack it before winter comes :) i hope ds starts it soon. I keep getting a little nausious and headaches. Im very tired but trying to sleep laat night just wasnt happening, i fell asleep after 12 then woke at 4 that was it i dont know how im still awake now lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies, but knowing my luck it will be a :bfn: :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

Aww try stay positive :) as my dd would say "it would be totally awesome" if u could join us. A month between each of us lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

It would be great if I could join you! Here's hoping!


----------



## tryng4another

Well i will cross everything i possibly can for u :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

we can also keep our legs crossed for her now trying :rofl: im hoping the summer time will make it easyier as my ds can wear pants in the garden n may help us :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

hi wishing im feeling okay.. went out with my husbands friend and his wifeyesturday ,she is 19 and has 2 kids . was a tad jelous lol but had a nice evening.. i wasnt drinking so she kept asking if im pregnant now.. i was like no .. im not shes like.. hmm your not drinking are you sure. i was like im bloodysure stop asking lol ., ohwell lol 

and also i have an opk andi just found out to get sticks that work i have to buy the whole kit again!!! not happy so ive only got3 sticks leftso now gonna use it every other day ohwell :)


----------



## youngwife20

sorry about the over doing of the spelling mistakes and typos.. lol im sosleepy! lol


----------



## youngwife20

lol good luck rach hope you managed to stay relaxed and stress free :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Well BBQ today, decided to have a drink or two this afternoon and just enjoy myself. I'm fed up of living my life as though I'm pregnant so sod it! :D

Hope you're all well? :D xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

rachael thats the best way be sometimes because ul soon be pregnant and have stick to it then for 9 months and think it can get to much so enjoy :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

this is abit silly of me and abit over the top lol but i was looking at things online of faster ways to get preggers lol even though im only on my fourth cycle but feels like ages i came across the turky baster method .. using a medical syringe and sperm.. did any of u ever consider anything like that? its probably way to soon to be thinking that extreme though i know lol just wondered.. sorry haha all i talk about is baby stuff! its silly ! im in a good mood now though but just googling and researching all day while hubbys at work :)


----------



## tryng4another

Hope u have a nice time rachael and u may aswell have a little drink :) xxx

Youngwife i havent tried that before. I have to say i was trying from oct and i never even thought of that lol u could always give it a go lol xxx

Had abit of a stressful day today. We all went to SIL today as she was moving house and she needs all the help she can get as she has lupus. So any way there was alot of tension as she kept having a go at every1, she ended up having a go at me twice and i just felt myself get so angry with her i dont know how i didnt go off on 1 with her as my hormones are going abit mad right now. It got to the point i just took dd out of the way and over to the park.we were suppose to tell her tonight she was going to be a aunt again but of course that didnt happen cos she annoyed every1. Sorry i just needed a little rant. 

Hope every1 had a lovely day :)


----------



## youngwife20

Trying- Its good to have a rant! gosh thats sounds stressful! its really good you left the situation though because you dont wanna stress your self out!! hope you feel better!! hopefuly the right time will come for you to tell her! maybe shel be abit more chilled with you once she knows? :) i hope so! :) xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: tryng :hugs:

Well I had a few drinks yesterday, got a little tipsy and it felt so good to let my hair down! Had EWCM again earlier so going to jump OH later just in case. Will test next weekend if no AF as that is when she will be due if I did ov on Monday like I thought. I'm pretty sure I did as I took my temp one morning and it was in my usual 2ww range.


----------



## youngwife20

Its good you had a good time rachael :) what did you drink? :)


----------



## tryng4another

It is def good to have a little rant lol 

Glad u had a nice drink , it prob made u relax abit more too :) more ewcm thats a good sign ur best jumping him yeh just incase lol good luck 

:dust: to u girls :) xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Wine spritzers. Lovely and refreshing for a bbq and afternoon in the sun


----------



## youngwife20

Sounds lovely Rachael :)


----------



## youngwife20

Everyone doing okay?


----------



## tryng4another

How u doing youngwife? When u due to ovulate? 

We had a wonderful day, i made a picnic and we all went off to the beach. It was such a lovely day plus it was oh last day off after about 2weeks leave. I am very tired now so i think a easy on the sofa day tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Aww that sounds lovely it certianly is picnic wheather :) and Im currently on CD14. and i should be ovulating around now.. but i havent yet! .. :) i feel reallly goood! and my husband is so supportive so its going well :) 


I havent seen wishing in a few days i dont think.. hope shes doing well :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing ok, OH is back to work so enjoying some time to catch up on BnB as I always feel rude sitting on the laptop rather than spending time with him!

Hope everyone is ok this morning?


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife have u been checking for ovulation then? good luck and make sure u bd loads lol it really is picnic weather at the moment, though i do have to say i miss the rain lol i cant remember the last time it rained here lol xxx

yeh rachael i dont use the laptop when oh is about cos i feel abit ignorant haha i would use the ipod more. u been symptom spotting? xxx

i feel so cheesy right now listening to bruno mars lazy song :) its got me down to a t lol


----------



## youngwife20

yeh ive been ovulating. but i thought best time is to check with first urine in the morning . but i have been geting just negitives. but now i heard its best to do in afternoon so now im just holding my pee abit longer so it will be better lol . and yup lots of bding going down! lol :) 

are you getting any more symptoms? were you able to tel your sister yet :)x


----------



## youngwife20

oops i ment ive been OPKing! and woooh yey i just got my smiley face on my digital opk yey im ovulating normaly yey! so tonight bd is on the cards  . im in an aswsum mood wooh!


----------



## youngwife20

Oh and Im on CD14. and apparently according to my opk kit instructions.. I ovulated the the day someone with a 31 DAY CYCLE would ov. and my cycles 25/26 days .. intresting lol


----------



## tryng4another

Aww im glad u got a smiley face :) jump him tonight then and the next few nights lol we still havent had the chance to tell the sister in law yet she doesnt want to talk to any1 at the moment so i guess we will just wait as i dont want her to find out any other eay than from us. Not really many symptoms any way just feeling sick after i eat, still very sore boobs ( which is driving oh mad as they have already started growing) and tiredness which isnt good when i have a toddler who rarely naps now lol the sore boobs is def thr 1 i suggest people look out for but then every1 is different. Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Aww wow, I think il have sore boobs because they get reeeeeeeeely sore a week and ahalf before AF IS DUE! .. im on ebay now im thinking of getting those cheap opk strips as ive ran out of sticks and you have to buy the whole kit to the sticks for the clearblue opk digital smiley one. 

.. im still deciding wheather im gonna buy pgs tests this month or just wait to see if im late like i did last month. what did you do?


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies glad to see you all doing great and glad to hear you have a smily face to know ur defo ovulating right now youngwife :),
tryng a pic nic on the beach how loverly,i really cant wait go the beach myself n see the kids having fun,im the oposite to you with eating too as i have to eat to not feel sick,
rachael hope uv enjoyed ur ohs company but bet ur glad get some you time too,

im doing ok,ive not been on much but if im honest i have no patients being on the computer for very long but think its cause it makes me feel more tired than i am,everyone has comented on my bump today as it seems to have popped out more over the wkend :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Youngwife i had purchased the cheap tests on ebay a few days before i was late so it stopped ne from testing early too lol they arrived a day or 2 after i was late but i got a bfn at that point it wasnt until at least a week later i got a faint line so i think i ovualted late. U should maybe wait until ur late testing early can bring i disappointment sometimes and doesnt keep u as positive :) xxx

Wishing u gettin a bump wow :) im jealous i want mine now lol with dd i didnt get 1 until about 16weeks and i dont want to wait that long this time lol im all excited cos i have my docs appointment on thursday. Dd loved the beach yesterday think maybe cos she got to spend alot of time with her daddy as he was away alot up until she was 18months so she didnt get to go to the beach at that with him. Im pround as i havent complained with this pregnancy im enjoying it :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Sorry about spelling mistakes :) i blame the ipod


----------



## Rachael1981

I use my phone when OH is about, but it's not good for replying, just lurking :rofl:

Had a loverly afternoon with another BnB lady who lives near me, and she just got her BFP. One of her symptoms is being really cold, and I have been really cold the last couple of days too, so here's hoping!


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww bet it was so loverly then,i think you enjoy anything more when you see your kids having a great time,i got a bump with my dd about 15 wks and then with my ds it was about 10 wks,this time its been from about 7 n half wks but could hide it now i cant lol,i do love having it though as it makes me feel more pregnant,rachael i also felt cold all the time before my bfp except at bed time id sweat loads,well oh has just cooked a curry for him and the kids and i should of been having it too but the moment i smelt it there was no chance so ended up cooking myself a sunday dinner on a tuesday with extra veg as im craving veg and gravy all of a sudden hehe x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hmmmm Sunday dinner, my favourite meal of the week!

I also have a load of spots, one of which is really red and sore. Not had a spot like that since I was on the mini pill :dohh:


----------



## wishing4baby3

ive been very spotty too since my bfp and still have loads and i only eva get a few a yr normally :),
the sunday dinner went down a treat,2nd one in 3 days haha x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe spots are a good sign


----------



## youngwife20

your right trying. id save lots of money if i dont buy lots of hpts like i did 2 months ago :) and aww you have a little bump wishing. thats awsum! :)


----------



## tryng4another

Ohh it could all be good rachael :) xxx

Aww wishing i hope i show early this time. I have started smelling things alot too and some of them i just get put off lol i have been having alot of tomato soup and rolls recently. I would love a good sunday dinner we dont really make them. Xxx

Youngwife i would really suggest holding off testing early xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Im in a chirpy mood today :) hope everyones doing well and trying im taking your advice


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing ok, nearly POAS this morning, despite only being 9dpo, but managed not to!


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael! :) Good willpower! if i get the urge i just have to do it lol so thats why i havent bought any lol are you feeling any possible symptoms?


----------



## Rachael1981

Just spots and coldness :shrug:

Was laid in bed feeling nauseous earlier, and have had on and off heartburn for the last week or so, and I rarely get heartburn :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

Oooh that sounds positive! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Not long until I know for sure!


----------



## youngwife20

Aww yeh :) Im still ovulating so probably 2 or more weeks before i know if ive succeeded this month lol


----------



## Rachael1981

I hate waiting :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

Everything sounds gd rachael. Try not to test early, keep busy so you dont think about it. 
Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm trying not to test!!!!


----------



## tryng4another

Just keep thinking that its too early. I know its so hard but its even harder if its too early and its a bfn. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

True. I'm going to try and wait until AF is late. Some hope :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh u have to put it off :) good luck u can be strong and not do it lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

we'll see :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

You can do it :) i know u can. What day are u on waiting on af not to show? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

10dpo af is due sat or Sunday xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww bet ur getting well excited now rachael and well done for not testing yet too :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm excited. But now I'm thinking i'm out :dohh:


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael, why are you thinking your out? im only 2dpo


----------



## tryng4another

Aww rachael how come? Xxx

Well i had my docs appointment this morning and he give me edd of 19th dec lol but my 1st scan will be more accurate. I dont think he could of told oh well done any more lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't know why, just think I am. I think I've probably been thinking way too much into the symptoms I've had and I'm just not that lucky to actually fall pregnant :nope:


----------



## youngwife20

Aww Rachael! *Hugs* Were all lucky enough to fall pregnant just taking that bit longer!! you never know. you may think your out and this time you think your out it will be an added bonus when you get your bfp :) xx


----------



## tryng4another

I agree with youngwife. It will end up happening an when it does u will be the happiest woman alive :) xx


----------



## tryng4another

And ur not out until af shows so stay positive Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I just wish it would happen already :(


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael, just keep your self reeeeely busy!! time wil EVENTUALY fly by lol :)


----------



## tryng4another

Its hard when u kind of expect it to happen almost straight away. Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I think that's the problem today. I should have been busy getting shopping, but DWP screwed up my address change so I ended up not getting paid :nope: Waiting on it going in now, they've sorted it and rang me saying it will go in by 4/5pm. Unfortunately that means I'm only going to be able to nip out quickly to get dog and cat food that I need for tonight and tomorrow morning, then I'll have to do my shopping tomorrow instead, but I already had plans for tomorrow and Saturday to keep me busy :dohh:


----------



## youngwife20

Whats DWP ?


----------



## Rachael1981

Department for Work and Pensions


----------



## tryng4another

Have the tests arrived rachael?xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Not yet, hopefully they'll turn up tomorrow xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hopefully they do. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

They're here :D

Going to try and hold my pee for a couple of hours then do one, they're more sensitive than the cheap one I used this morning, which I only did as we're going out tonight and I won't drink if I know I'm pregnant, so going to do one of the ones you sent just to be on the safe side! :D

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Glad they arrived ok :) and your welcome i wouldnt use them so i may aswell of sent them on to some1 who needed them xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I really appreciate it :D


----------



## tryng4another

:) well i hope they give u the result u want. I have everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm hoping they're a lucky batch :rofl: xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies glad to see your all ok,rachael good luck with testing,i can see you started to feel doubtfull about this month but unless the :witch: shows up ur still in for a chance so try stay possitive :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

tryng4another said:


> Aww rachael how come? Xxx
> 
> Well i had my docs appointment this morning and he give me edd of 19th dec lol but my 1st scan will be more accurate. I dont think he could of told oh well done any more lol xxx

how exciting tryng if it stays as these dates for you and mine stay the same if i go over 2 wks and need to be induced this is the date il prob be booked in for it so we could have babys same day yet :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I know wishing. Was bfn so not testing again unless I'm late now


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww well il still keep my fingers crossed for you hun :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks. Hopefully this is it, just too early xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Try stay positive rachael i agree u could be early. I was a week late before i got a bfp it could be a few reasons xxx

Wishing i will end up being a week or 2 early as i will end up with a c section again :( i would love to go naturally. So we could end up close :) same day would be awesome lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well we defo could still have it all happen same day then :),im getting very excited for my 12 wk scan now :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww i bet its not that long really. I cant wait for any appointment lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I got a new job woo :) finanly a job were I can sit in the office lol happy :) and are u ladies wanting any more babys after this ones ur having? X xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done xxx

I want two kids, a boy and a girl, so I'll be having at least one more lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

congratulations on the job youngwife,

ive got one of each and a step son so this is defo my last one even though i know i will get broody the moment it turns 1 or 2 haha :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

I think i want 4 :) And thank you for the Weldone/congrats :) xx Hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww congratz on job youngwife :) me and oh agreed that if we have a boy thats it no more lol but if i have a girl then maybe 1 more and thats it lol xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well how is every1 getting on? 

Tonight oh will be working amd wont be back until late tomorrow tonight. Think it will be a shock as he hasnt been away since oct but on the upside i get the bed all to myself lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Got a bfn this morning, but still no af!


----------



## tryng4another

No af is good, i was a week late before i got bfp. I have my fingers crossed af stays away and u got ur bfp xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks hun. Hoping it turns into a bfp xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

still got everything crossed for you rachael,how is everyone else,i saw my midwife today n all is good and my scan is on the 27th of this month so cant wait now :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

How exciting wishing. Im hoping to get a letter through somwtime this week for my date to see midwife etc. The only thing is the whole system here has changed since i was last preg so it means cos of my arthritis i will have to attend 2 hospitals which is abit of a pain. Today i got a craving for strawberry cheesecake so i have went and got the items so i can try make my own lol it will be a little surprise for oh when he gets back in the morning xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hmmmm strawberry cheesecake!

Still no AF :shock: going to test in the morning I think!


----------



## tryng4another

Im hopingit turns out nice lol glad af still hasnt appeared, u think u got symptoms? Yeh they say give it 2 days xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope, no symptoms at all :wacko:


----------



## wishing4baby3

that is a pain tryng,its bad enough going one neva mind two but as long as you get the care you need then i suppose its all worth it ,i just had my bloods taken,height,blood presure n a few other things,i think it will fly,also my midwife rings the hospital for a scan appoinment so get it when you see her so i didnt have to wait for anything come through the post,strawberry cheesecake sounds loverly but if its a craving im thinking your oh may not get a taste lolol,im craving veg n gravy and salad now,cant wait here how you get on either rachael,is this the first time youve had no symptoms running up to when af was due :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

I will maybe leave him the tiniest bit lol just so he can get a taste lol veg and gravy isnt too bad at least its healthy lol i have also been wanting mash beans and sausages lol was appointment a long 1? I forgot they do bloods and that lol. My gp done mu blpod pressure the other day i was glad it was ok this time xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Hi all :) rachael great news ur af hasn't showed of.. My af isn't due just yet or could be seen as my cycle is getting short and short but I am getting a belly ache like af is coming. And wishing aww have u got a bump yet? How r u feeling? And trying did u get much cravings in your first pregnancy? Cheese cake is yum! :)


----------



## tryng4another

When is af due youngwife? Sometimes u get cramp like feelings when u ovulate or when ur preg it may not always seem to be there for af. I hope its not af on its way. What is ur cycle? I didnt really get cravings last time i just would of drink about 3litres of milk a day lol which i always blame for my daughter being 10lbs and that was her born a week early lol saying that i have started drinking loads of milk again maybe i need a cow haha xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

AF got me ladies, onto to cycle 5 for me!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww rachael im so sorry :(


----------



## Rachael1981

I've just ordered a new BBT thermomter, and renewed my VIP membership on Fertility Friend. Going to put my ticker back. I also have 44 OPK's donated to me by another BnB lady, so I'm all set :D


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck on cycle 5 u can do it :) that was nice of ur friend xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Between you and her I'm sorted for OPK's and HPT's :thumbup: :hugs: :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

It saves u a little money xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

It does and I'm very grateful xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww im so sorry *rachael* but defo bring cycle 5 on for you :),how nice ur having ur tests sent to you by a friend that is loverly,fingers crossed this will get ur bfp,
*trying* did you safe ur oh any cake lol,on the milk thing im not much for it at the mo but this wk every food i think of makes me wana be sick so struggling to eat now but i make myself for beanie :),blimey i thought mine wer big at 8lb 2 n 8lb 6 but oooch at 10lb lol,my checkup took an hour because they fill in ur book that you have throughout the pregnancy like family history n stuff and then went onto my bloods and everything but to be fair i should of done my notes at 8 wks but was 10 wks cause of the bank hols so you may get urs done seperatly so it wont take as long :),how far gone are you now,you need get a ticker up so we can see how ur getting on :),
*youngwife* i felt like af was gona hit me a wk before it was due but neva arrived and then i got my bfp so got everything crossed for you,when will you be testing,i have a huge bump already all the parents at my daughters school keep joking that im having twins but ive had a scan already n was only one there but they say the other one was hiding behind lol,my tiredness is getting out of hand now so very grumpy and feel like rubbish and my sickness went to kick in worse again but still havent actually been sick so far so defo lucky,boobs are still killing too but its all so worth it,
*scamp* how are you getting on hope alls ok with you,
*also just want to say my thoughts are with kelly brooke after m/c her baby girl around 20wks,its must be so hard so big  to her* x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Wishing i still have my cake lol i have only managed to eat a little bit cos i felt unbelievably sick after lol i know its just the sickness cos i have been like it a few days now, its hard trying to make urself eat when u dont feel like. I have found eating smaller portions are working at the moment. Im hoping my app wont take too long cos i will have to more than likely take dd and some how i dont think she will behave for that long lol im 8weeks today i would do a ticker but i dont really know how to do them lol my last 1 i got rachael to do lol :) i will maybe try 1 later. Poor oh is lying sleeping he only got 2hours sleep and done about 21hours driving which he shouldnt of done but hey. I would say dd was going to be back no mattet cos i was a big baby too and so was her dad it kinda runs in the family. If u looked at her now u wouldnt even know she was a big girl lol she is skinny and so tall lol i would love my bump to show early and i dont mind as i have told most people now. My boobs are still very sore and i have already went up a cup size. Its funny cos everytime dd hurt them i would tell her be careful mummy got sore boobs well she tells every1 lol she also says that she has got sore boobs, she even told her daddy off saying he hurt her boobs lol omw i have wrote alot today lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol i love the way kids can be with it all,my ds came over and said baby as he lifted my top up to see my belly and then kissed it :),im sure ur dd will be fine as i had to take my ds with me n its was just the last 15 mins he started trying mess with things he shouldnt but he wqas brill altogetha,ive also realised my dd is off school when i have my 12 wk scan so looks like we will be taking both kids with us hahah,im the same with cake things they sound so nice yet cant eat them but i still keep trying lol,how did rachael do ur ticker for you as id do it if i new hehe

if you wan try urself click on one of my tickers then go on do your own ticker,put ur dates in and then submit,it should then give you a uhtl thing or whatever it is which you copy and then come back on here go on quick links,change signature and ul get a square box which looks like two mountains n a sun in it and paste it in that and it should do it for you :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

i posted the code on here for and she done a few things to it lol i have a ticker now its just trying to make it work lol i just picked the same 1 as u with ur name in it lol i quite like it. if i go to my local hosp then dd wont be aloud in for scans but it would be tuff as every1 works so theres no1 to take her and oh will be wanting to come too so he will be taking the day off so he can go. if i go to the other hosp then its ok cos they have a creche there which i think is brilliant but im not too good with leaving her with people i dont know lol xxx


----------



## tryng4another

wow i done it thanks wishing :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

yaaaay its pretty easy once you do it once :),awww thats not very good is it,our hospital alow you to take ur own kids in its just unrelated children cant and its the same when uv given birth :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

I will be taking her no matter what and if they say no i will just ask to go to the other 1 permanet. I had a good night won £50 at bingo xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

i dont blame you and i also think it does them good and helps them understand whats really happening more,congrats on ur win hehe bet it put you in a nice mood,well my dd saw a lady giving birth on home and away last night(didnt show you any horrid stuff she just saw baby come from the ankle area) and i had to laugh my head off as she went awwww a baby to ewwwww it came out her bottom lolol,thats it for me as i always said they came out ur belly botton hahaha x x


----------



## tryng4another

Lol opps poor dd she will be scared for life lol well until she knows the truth lol r u trying to have them both involved as much u can? I will be trying to imvolve dd alot. Yeh i was happy but abit embarassed as my friend had won the game before which it never happens so people were prob thinking we had found a way to cheat lol today i think my sickness has joined me as i have actually been sick now :( poor dd was worried bless her lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

yeah they are involved with everything possible,we went buggy shopping on sunday and i know its early but id seen one i really wanted and wanted to see what oh thought and he fell in love with it too so will defo be having it but we also took the kids and asked if they liked it and they seemed happy enough,my dd wont be at my 20wk scan though as she will be at school but we will be going cloth shopping after it for pink or blue so it will be easyier not to have her as well as ds but i will take her with me another time to pick it a toy or outfit,
lol i dont thi nk it has scared her though as she keeps saying she has a baby in her belly now lol,
o dear i hate it whe ur actually sick as i havent been once so far just feel it on n off all day but its nice that ur dd was worried about you but its not easy to hurry off to do it in private is it as they follow you everywhere lol,ur 20 wk scan will be at the start of aug wont it x x


----------



## tryng4another

I cant wait to go looking for a new pram but that only depends on the condition of r other 1. Last time we gt r pram early cos it was on offer. Its gd ur involving them loads i bet there loving it. I know dd will love it she loves babies any way lol 
Yeh its not nice being sick and dd follows me everywhere so she would know its happening. Im sure she will tell every1 over the next few days too lol yeh my 20week scan is a day before my birthday last time so id say it will be roughly the same this time which would mean urs would mid to end of july :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

mine is the 20th july as they booked it when i had my 7wk scan so very excited for it,
kids tell people everything dont they lol,im just having a 5 min brake from sorting my dds room out as you couldnt even open the door fully lol,i have been a little lazy though with feeling off but today im feeling a little beta so trying get loads done lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

ha i know the feeling, i had to sort dds room out today as were had company round for a hour or 2. her little girl is 3months younger than dd. i couldnt believe how messy her room was until i started sorting it lol yeh i loved my 20week scan last time, though my scans were abit freaky as it looked like there was a hand under dds head holding her lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well i started at 12 n only just fin lol now gona start downstairs,my dd makes so much more mess if she is playing with someone else,they dont play with most of it though do they lol,how wierd is that with ur scan,what did you first think lol x


----------



## tryng4another

yeh dd makes alot of mess cos its like they want to show every1 there toys but they dont actually play with them lol dont think she really understands its her lol its funny cos she just randomly said mummy got baby in tummy and starts touching my tummy lol she would be shocked 1 day she does that and the baby kicks out at her lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I can just imagine!

So it seems AF didn't get me actually. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and a tiny bit again this morning. Going to test again in the morning.


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg rachael id be testing already whats stopping you,if af is late ud defo get a bfp by now no matter what time of day :) x xx x
trying i cant wait for that day either lol,feeling them kick is so magical but for ur oh n kids to feel them its even more special :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I tested yesterday and it was BFN wishing.


----------



## wishing4baby3

mmmmm very confusing well ill be thinking of you for the morning then as if you ovulated very late in ur cycle that could explain things,good luck :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks hun. Might go pee on an OPK and see what happens :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol well if you want to then go for it pee pee pee :rofl: x


----------



## Rachael1981

I did and it was negative :rofl:


----------



## wishing4baby3

o noooo ur body is defo playing games with you isnt it,i hope you get an answer one way or another very soon hun as i think its harder not knowing x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure AF will get me, and I'm ready for her when she does. Stocked up on AF supplies, and also ready for next cycle with temping and OPK's :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Im hoping that the spotting is a good sign. Could u of ovualted later and that the spotting could be implantation maybe? Its hard when u dont know whats going on. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I could have, but if I did and it was more than a couple of days later then I have no chance as we haven't bd'd in 2 weeks :shock:


----------



## tryng4another

Hmm well i hope ur body doesnt keep u waiting for much longer so u knpw whats happening xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Thought i would give u all a little giggle https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...arted-already-warning-tmi-3.html#post10577415. Though it is def a TMI xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Also it is in 1st tri so upto u if u want to have a look xx


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I have tears from laughing!

AF got me ladies, and I have a feeling I had a chemical as it's extremely heavy and painful with huge clots :shock: xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Glad made u laugh :) 

Aww rachael im so sorry :'( make sure u have a nice hot water bottle for the sore tummy xxx

I could be moving not far from u rachael xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Also im sending u lots of :hugs: i hope ur feeling better asap xxxx:hug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo where might you be moving to? xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Catterick its about 45mins maybe from sunderland right? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep, not too far away :D


----------



## tryng4another

yeh i thought that lol im kinda excited about it xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Cool, we'll have to meet up if you do :D

Why would you be moving? And if you do, when? xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

im so sorry rachael hope ur doing ok n the belly pains ease soon for you,how are you tryng hope all is well for you n not feeling too ill,well ive been very naughty as my dream pushchair was in the sale for £160 instead of £290 for just this wk well i got oh to cave and buy it me hehehe,also an update of bump for you too :)


----------



## tryng4another

i would be moving cos oh is the army.im orginally from here in northern ireland so it will be nice to go off to england :) if were def moving then it would be july/aug time xxx

aww wow what a bump lol its hard to believe ur only 2weeks ahead of me lol saying that the bottom of my tummy is starting to come out abit so i should get my bump soon :) i would take a pic but not comfortable enough cos i do have a bit of belly lol i have been feeling better today really sickness, though my back is getting slightly sore. i want a bump :( lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahh cool. I'm sure you will love England xxx

Wishing, cute bump xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Well im hoping u get better weather than us lol all we have had for over a week is heavy rain on and off lol u feeling abit better today? Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We've had quite a bit of sun recently :D

I'm feeling much better today thanks. How are you? Xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww that good the weather here is bit depressing lol im glad your feeling better :) im doing ok. Oh has been excellent this weekend he doing all the cleaning all the cooking some shopping and looked after dd. I was told to stay in bed and rest lol then this he done breakfast in bed. Its not like him to clean etc lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good that he's helping out xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Youngwife and scamp how u both doing? Havent heard from u both in a while. Hope ur keeping ok xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all doing :) x x

im good and nothing different to report except my scan is a wk on friday so 9 days to go and cant wait :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for your scan! :D

I'm ok, AF left yesterday and I've been temping since the weekend. Got the OPK's ready to start on CD12 which will be Monday.

Finally got the whole house sorted out and cleaned and tidied, everything unpacked and has a home, so hopefully this cycle I can relax and take it easy, and there'll be a BFP at the end of it :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

My scan isnt far after urs wishing mine is on 3rd june i cant wait. Had alot of pulling tonight and i could easily cry over it :'( 
Aww rachael thats brilliant ur house is all sorted and ur fully unpacked :) u feel happier u started ur temping and that again? Would be amazing if get that well deserved bfp :) just relax now as much u can :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, I feel happier and more in control of things. Hopefully there's a BFP waiting for me at the start of June! :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

I hope there is too :) good luck xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww glad ur all settled now at ur new house you will defo be more relaxed this cycle plus be able pin point the egg :), i really hope this is ur month,trying you havent had to wait long then have you as ill be almost 13 wks by the time i have mine,the pulling pains i had at 9ish wks and think it was just stretching as im fine now so just take it easy :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh hopefully. Starting OPK's on Monday and I've been temping away happily lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

wohoo temping will defo help as well wont it,im so excited for you :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh it will, I'll know when I've ovulated for definite so then at least we don't stop BD'ing too early :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

not too long at all wishing its exciting 2weeks today. yeh the pulling has stopped and i have been trying to take it easy but its hard lol xxx 

im sure that will help u loads rachael and u can bd all round the right time lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hoping this will be it! I don't want to wait anymore :nope: xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

it looks like we have all had our tickers wiped off nearly so gota start again grrrrrr lol,trying ul only be able do the one ive got as ive searched the ones i had before n noone has them for some reason,hoiw are you all doing :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

:( thats not fair lol i liked that 1. I will be trying to put a new 1 on later then. Im doing alryt just not happy that oh and dd woke me up as im so tired lol hows u wishing? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o and ur ticker is back grrrr whats going on im going try get my original ones back now hahaha,tiredness n being woke up when not ready isnt good is it haha,im ok just want friday to come now so i can relax completerly plus the sickness should start to pass soon so cant wait for that now either haha x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i just noticed mine is working again lol I bet u cant wait for ur scan i know icant wait for mine the followin friday :) i have a few things to keep me busy this week so thats good hopefully pass time. My boobs dont hurt quite as much now but sickness is still around. Think it will be bettet when i get my appetite back as i have to more less force myself to eat. Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o nooo as if you arnt feeling hungry im the other way round and always eating something but that keeps my sickness at bay too lol,i do feel abit more not pregnant these last few days so defo think everything is calming down and im so excited to say ive made it to 12 wks :wohoo:,im so happy its untrue,how is the tiredness too and how is everyone else its gone very quiet on here again :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i cant wait to eat eat eat lol the inlaws brought us round a lovely chocolate and homeycomb cheesecake and i just couldnt eat it lol tiredness is still here and mood swings lol woohoo ur at 12weeks now. Im so excited for u :) glad ur starting to feel better u must be so happy about that lol thats the best stage cos after 12weeks is the best part :) i cant wait xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Hi everyone! I hope your doing well! ive been so busy! and my internet on my phone keeps going blank when i try to respond in thread/posts! so im at the library now lol

Congrats on being in your 12 week wishing!

Af got me :) And were NTNP this month.. i need a break lol i just got my new job and got our new house there is so much to do so i want to try and not stress this month, and my husbands working away alittle bit so we wont be able to just bd when i O and stuff. but I am still staying positive though :) hope your all doing well! il probably be at the library again like in the next 2 weeks! :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies well ive been looking through the thread to realise we have had at least 1 bfp every month since feb so hope it continues that way as it means everyone wll defo be joining us very soon and id like to say congratulations to lisalou on her bfp this month and we hope its a stichy one which im sure it will be,just get ur butt back on here lol,how is everyone else doing and army girl how rubbish is it that you cant reply on threads bet it angers you loads lol,glad ur new job is going great too hun x x


----------



## tryng4another

Youngwife been wondering were u got too lol a new job and house u have been busy. U never know the whole staying positive, stress free may help alot. Its a pity that u cnt get on that often. It will give us more to talk about haha xxxx

Wishing thats great ur thread has been good luck for us all. Glad lisagt her bfp and i have everything crossed its a sticky 1. Congratz to lisa :) we need girls to take up june then :) u girls can do it woohoo xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

it defo is a lucky thread so come on girls you can do it for june :),
well the hospital has just rang and brought my scan forward tomoz from 3.30 to 10am :wohoo: im so excited now that im like a kid waiting for christmas morning hahaha,just cant wait to see our baby doing well and kicking about hehe x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats great wishing :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope the scan went well Wishing :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies my scan went great so im on cloud nine he is my little bean :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

aww wow thats amazing wishing lol u have me so excited for mine next friday lol is that a hand up at your little beans face? looks so cute :) im so happy for u cos everything is going so great xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Awww that's great!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou both of you,awww it will soon be here for you hun and its just all amazing,yeah it was playing with its nose hahaha :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I want one *stamps feet*


----------



## wishing4baby3

you will soon hun ive got everything crossed for your june baby :),where are you in ur cycle now x x


----------



## Rachael1981

CD16 and still waiting to ov. Had a bit of EWCM but not exactly loads yet, no ov pains and -ve opks! Not doing very well here am I?! xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well i wouldnt think that way as i ovulated a wk before af with my bfp so it means nothing as long as you ovulate by then so dont give it ul get there very soon x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope so, just hard as I don't know when to BD!


----------



## wishing4baby3

well if need be bd every other day from now till about a wk before af is due but thats if your both up to it but if not every 2 days,just try not stress urself out,i cant remember bding oh when i ovulated but im thinking it was huge luck for us,ul do it hun :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope so! Got a very very faint line on my OPK early so going to do another one about 6pm!


----------



## bixie

Hi all - am new to this forum, I am currently in Day 2 of the 2WW and already feeling so frustrated! I usually have really long cycles (45+ days) and started taking EP Oil and Vitex after last AF and according to OPK I ovulated on CD15 which has never happened before! Typically am now trying to "guess" every symptom and surpressing the urge to start testing already ;-) Wishing everyone else luck on their wait, I look forward to hopefully seeing some BFPs for us all soon!!:


----------



## wishing4baby3

well by the end of this wkend hopefully ul ovulate so ill keep an eye out for your update,welcome to the thread bixie,it will be intresting how you get on then and already in the 2ww,try and relax and just see how you get on and then u wont feel to frustrated waiting,i hope you also get ur bfp soon,we have had a bfp every month since this thread started so we need one in june to keep it going x x


----------



## Rachael1981

June bfp is going to be mine I'm telling you!

Still no +ve opk, however our bed is now no longer creaky as OH fixed it, so there'll be more bd action! Might actually stand a chance now :rofl:

Welcome bixie :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

:rofl: rachael lol,we had more than 1 bfps first month so would be great for all of you left get them together now,how many months have you been ttc for now rachael,ive got a feeling it wont be long for for you now and the mended bed is defo betta,only for the neighbours though :rofl: x x


----------



## Rachael1981

4 months, 3 weeks and 6 days we've been TTC. Never thought when we started it would taske this long :(


----------



## tryng4another

Welcome bixie :) 

It can be very frustrating ttc esp when u sort of expect it to happen straight away. I was shocked the 1st time i was ttc as it took 3months which isnt too bad but then it took 7 this time which i think is def hard. Im so lucky tho as it takes some so much longer. Soon enough rachael u will get ur bfp amd i hope that it will be june. Creaking bed is a little off putting lol just keep relaxed it will happen :) xxx


----------



## bixie

Awww thanks everyone. Rach got everything crossed for us this month! I know, when I was TTC my little girl I was amazed at how much planning it took - makes me wonder how some people can just "accidentally" get pregnant!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I know, I really do wonder how anyone gets pregnant at all!


----------



## youngwife20

Welcome Bixie :) I know the 2 week wait goes realy slow! 

Im aboutg CD13 i havent even been realy thinking about it that much so i forgot what cd i am , this is the carmest I have ever been trying to concieve lol :) 

I think I am on my 5th month of ttc.. and i couldnt believe it how long its been everyone in my family gets pregnant so quick and i thought being young would go to my advantage but gues not lol 

I think it may be the month this month though i think that every month :p

hows you two ladys bumps doing?? are you both showing alot now?
no more sickness or still feeling sick?

How are you Scampy :)


----------



## tryng4another

Hi youngwife, no bump as such its just gone a little hard at the bottom now. With dd i didnt show until i was gne 20weeks i was so skinny then too. This time i have more weight round my belly so u wouldnt really notice it such. Im still feeling sick alot so much that im barely eating until at least 7pm. Im just happy im not actually being sick. But hey the sickness is part of it lol 
It sounds like ur keeping busy if u werent sure how far along u r in ur cycle which can be a gd thing :) how nice would it be for there to all of u getting ur bfps in june.

Good luck every1 sending lots and lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Trying- i hope you dont end up being sick :) 

And it would be awsum if we all got our bfp this month!

Me and hubby decided if we dont get preggas in maybe 3 more months we will get some advice from a fertility clinic we did a sperm test for hubby and it said his swimmers are swimming slower which is why we havent got pregnant yet, but hopefuly that wont stop us from getting preggers :)

Have you started buying baby stuff yet or are you waiting for awhile? wil you find out the sex?


----------



## tryng4another

All u can do is keeping trying :) it will happen eventually. 
I havent started buying things no though we dont have much to buy. Not too sure about askin babies sex think it would be nice to keep a surprise though i do have a feeling i will have a boy but just got to wait and see xxx


----------



## youngwife20

aww yeh will be a nice suprise if you wait did you find out the sex of your first baby?


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh though they were wrong. Dont know how lol they said boy an i had a girl :haha: xxx


----------



## bixie

7days Dpo and a tiny bit of brown blood in CM. Too early for AF surely?!? Trying not to get too excited but am feeling hopeful this time


----------



## youngwife20

Bixie- oooh it does sound too early for af - fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## bixie

Aww thanks Youngwife.....fingers crossed for you this month too ;-) x


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck bixie xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck bixi got everything crossed for you,where are rach n youngwife in ur cycle,trying hope the sickness stays away, for me sickness has gone but tiredness is bk and the headaches are driving me mad,ive neva had them with my dd n ds,must be cause im getting older lol x x


----------



## youngwife20

I'm in cd16 don't know when I've ovd or will ov as I haven't checked this month :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww thats the good way to be some times as when i was ttc i was going mad from around the 14 day mark to find out i ovulated with this one a wk before af was due so id been trying at the wrong time so when i was at the end of my 1st wk in the 2ww i was actually only just starting it haha x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm in the 2ww now. Hoping AF keeps away!


----------



## wishing4baby3

wohoo 2ww rachael i have everything crossed again for you,bring on the june bfp and keep us updated with it all :hugs: x x


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck rachael i really do hope this is it for u now :) bring on ur june bfp lpts of :dust: xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

*GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN TODAY TRYNG* cant wait to hear how u get on n see ur scan pic :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies and good luck tryng!


----------



## tryng4another

thanks girls :) had my scan everything was ok, they have changed my dates by nearly 2weeks which i think is possibly wrong lol it means when i found out i may of only been a week or something silly. i cant get my scan pic on right now but when oh gets back again i will get them on using his phone. they said if i chose to have a c section again then baby will be here in time for xmas :) lovely present for Katie xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great news. Would explain why you were so late in getting your BFP!


----------



## tryng4another

yeh i was a week late so i must of got my bfp really early. so those cheap tests must be good then if they picked me up that early plus the tesco test. xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep they must be! I still have them in my drawer ready for this month! Not going to test too early though :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

yeh best leaving it until af is late before testing lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Very true. Hopefully she'll be late this month :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

I hope ur late too :haha: the witch must keep away :) xxx


----------



## bixie

Arghhhhh just got a "Pregnant 1-2" on a Clearblue digital - went out and bought another double packet and tested again (different sample) both came out "Not Pregnant". Confused.com!!!


----------



## tryng4another

Thats quite annoying bixie. Was it same make of tests? Did u use early morning urine for 1st then different for the others? Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

trying thats great news and remember i got put bk a wk n half too which meant i got my bfp a day or too after implantation so it defo can happen and again it shows that someone else ovulated late in there cycle so girls still ttc it defo possible,bixi test again first thing as wee could av been too weak for the second 2 but i think ur sounding good,please let us know asap im excited,rachael good luck with not testing too early cant wait hear how you get on :) x x


----------



## bixie

Thanks Wishing ;-) It was an afternoon test! Really dont understand as surely there must have been something "there" for the test to pick up? Its still early though as AF is not due until Wednesday. Was just desperate to find out as I have a hen party tomorrow and wanted to know if I should dodge the champers...guess I'll have to just in case!!!! Hopefully tomorrow first morning should tell me more. Hate this waiting game (but its worth it in the end of course!)
PS - Rach and others....Boots are doing buy one get one free on FRERs...just if you wanted to stock up ;-) x


----------



## bixie

Trying -they were all Clearblue digital....First said Pregnant 1-2 and then two others said Not pregnant.....grrr !! x


----------



## wishing4baby3

i defo think if it pos tomoz morning you are,the thing is with it being so early ur wee has more hcg in it first thing because you dont drink or wee as much where as if its later on drink dilutes it plus weeing more also doesnt give it chance to build up enough,thats why a 10miu test picks it up quicker and earlier than a 50miu and ur tests are 50miu so ur lucky you got pregnant on it so soon so i honestly think its looking good,good luck hun :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

U cud maybe try tesco own 1 as i found it was quite good at picking mine up early xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo bixie, fx'd for this morning x


----------



## tryng4another

Rachael how u been getting on? Found out yesterday i will be moving to either catterick or darlington in the summer. So we will def plan a time to meet up xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll definitely have to meet up! 

I'm ok, in the 2ww again af is due next weekend. 

How are you? Xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i cnt wait to move just could be bad timing cos of my 20week scan but hey i can sort it out closer to the time. 
Oohhhh 2ww, u been trying to keep busy so time goes quick? Lol 

I have been keeping ok, think sickness is dying dwn which is good. On fri it was picked up that i hadnt been eating enough cos in stead of eating i was drinking water. So that has changed now. Xccx


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the sickness is getting better, and I'm sure you will be able to sort your scan out better when you know exactly when you're moving!


----------



## youngwife20

Hey girls :) I just moved out of darlington! :) but my hubby still has his house there n still works up there! But I'm back in manchester now! 

Goodluck with ur 2ww! I am not sure if I'm in the 2week wait or were I am in the 2 week wait lol I've been beyond laid back this month :)

I've been having the wrost stomach cramps the last 2 days! Not sure what it is did anyone else get cramp anywere in there cycle? Feels painful on the lower stomach when I tence up my stomach or stretch etc :)


----------



## youngwife20

What's a FRERs?


----------



## bixie

First Response Early Results - usually about £10 for two in Boots but its buy one get one free ;-)
Still not showing up for me....but AF not due til Wednesday so am not giving up hope until then ;-)


----------



## tryng4another

Aww how cool youngwife. Is darlington nice? I have no idea what its like lol the cramps could be a few things tho it can be hard to know which as ur not sure were in ur cycle u r. Have u ha cramps before in ur cycle at all?xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Its still early bixie, i would wait maybe until af is late before testing again. Somwtimes its better just i know myself its hard testing earlier and not getting ur bfp. I was a week late before i got a bfp. Good luck and hope af dnt show xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Trying - it is lovely! A great little country side! I would have stayed if it wasn't so far from my mum house! And because I don't drive I cudnt get around much lol but I realy loved it! Still go up sometimes!

And I get period cramps but not like this its strange it is my lower lower stomach if I laugh it hurts , strange. 

X everyones realy friendly in darlo though so ul love it x


----------



## tryng4another

Its sounds good :) i just wish i could bring my best friend with me lol maybe the cramps can be something good happening :) i have my fingers crossed tht it is good luck xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed they're good cramps!

I was living not far from Darlington until I moved in April!


----------



## tryng4another

I would much rather darlington than catterick but have to see what happens. Were putting in r prefered streets hopefully during the week and find out the week after where in yorkshire were going. Really hope we get a 4 bedroom too lol any no if northallerton hosp gd? I think thats what its called xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't know about Northallerton, not been up here that long


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks for the goodlucks :) I'm of to the docs tody to find out! And I don't know about that hosp :))

I've got a day of today wooh so today were just moving our somemore furniture into our new house the theme for the livving room and kitchen is black and red! So were gonna paint an accent wall red! :) exciting lol this is my very first house since living with my mum and our first 'marital' home together so I cnt wait to make it perfect!! Lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Bet you're really excited! Hope it goes well! :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies just popping in see how ur getting on,good luck youngwife,how nice that ur maybe moving by rachael tryng,you could actually be proper bump buddies yet and meet up n compare bumps :),im good just trying arrange my dds 5th birthday party grrrrrrrrrrrr its making me so moody lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope the party goes well!


----------



## tryng4another

Ohh its all exciting youngwife food luck in ur new home together :) hopefully ur trip to docs goes ok. Xxx

Yeh wishing im looking forward to moving just cant find out too much until i get an address which is driving me mad already lol ohhh no a bday party good luck there hard work lol xxx


----------



## bixie

Hey girls - just an update from me.....13 days dpo and no sign of AF - feeling very bloated etc....and more negatives since the one positive I had last week. Will just have to wait and see what this week brings!! x


----------



## youngwife20

Hey ladies! Doccs went ok! They said it I probably just pulled a muscle in my stomach and said while I was there he might aswell do a blood test for me to check if I'm ovulating . So just waiting on those results.
Move in went well! Very exciting.

Hi wishing! - goodluck with sorting out things for the party! Aww I'm sure it will be realy fun once all the planning is out the way!


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww bixi how confusing,il keep an eye out for how you get on though,
youngwife glad its nothing bad n when will you get ur blood results and thankyou it will be great on they day its just a pain planning when you feel frustrated all the time lol,yep thats my hormones at the mo i am a no1 bitch but at least il admit it hahaha,
rach n trying hows are you both doing x x x


----------



## youngwife20

Has ur hormones been really bad recently? Do u get angry more? Have u noticed anymore changes in ur self?
And hopefuly I'll get the result by friday or maybe monday. Fingers crossed!

And fingers crossed for u to bixie keep ur self busy so u don't think about it so much! Hope u get ur bfp x


----------



## wishing4baby3

my hormones have been the worst ever this time round,i can be on cloud nine one minute to being completerly low and argue over anything,hopefully they will start calming down soon but i feel like they wont hahaha x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing ok. 10 dpo today and no symptoms :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

Bixie good luck hope af hasnt showed up xxx

Youngwife keep us uptodate with whats happening xxx

Wishing i know what u mean about moods. 1 minute im fine then the smallest thing can get me in a mood.lol hopefully it all settles down for u soon xxx

Rachael good luck for this weekend i hope af keeps away and u cn come join us :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

tryng4another said:


> Wishing i know what u mean about moods. 1 minute im fine then the smallest thing can get me in a mood.lol hopefully it all settles down for u soon xxx

I know what you mean and I've not even got the pregnancy hormones flying around!


----------



## tryng4another

The joys of hormones lol xxx


----------



## bixie

Hormones are evil - I know Im being downright unreasonable sometimes, but cant help it!!
Still no AF so am a day late.....still no BFP though...its not over as they say ;-)


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol i still think men are worse though with there time of the month hahaha,bixi still got everything crossed as u you could have ovulated late or implantation took longer :)x


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd for you Bixie!

11dpo for me today, and I have a sulky cat. Had 2 neutered today, one is fine (the boy) and the girl is sulking, though I think she's sulking more at the buster collar than the surgery :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

Thats so true bixie, i was a week late. 

Aww poor cats lol its not just us humans who get sulky and moody lol and wishing i have said for yrs that men have a secret period cos they can really be alot worse lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh men can be very bad, mine included!


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol they are arnt they hahaha,sorry about ur cats rach n hope there bk to themselfs by tomoz,well im off out tomoz night and its took an hour find an outfit and i still look like a whale lol,il still have a top night though n cant wait show my bump off a bit :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Wel yesterday mine got moody cos we had a bad day with dd she just being a madam lol and he got annoyed from work so off he went to the gym for a hour lol dd doesnt bother me when shes being a madam. Aww i bet ur fine wishing, hope u have a great night out :) im just sitting enjoying some chocolate eclairs yum yum xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol men always struggle when kids are being little monkeys haha,thankyou hun im looking forward to it and mmmmmm chocolate eclairs i could just eat some now hahaha x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww if u wer close i would share them with u lol a lady give me a big box of them today all for being pregnant haha im just gla she done while i have been feeling better lol i oh would of eaten them all otherwise lol im getting to the point wer any junk food is great lol last night it was salt n vinegar pringles lol xxx


----------



## tryng4another

i have just tried adding my scan pic not sure if its going to work or not lol i hope so
 



Attached Files:







Photo046.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww how nice is that i need people like that by me hahaha,im the same junk food is so nice at the mo haha,love ur scan pic too hun,well i was gona have a bath n then changed my mind cause couldnt be bothered dry my hair lol,o well il get up early n have a shower instead beofre i take millie school,enjoying some hot chocolate now n then off bed :) x


----------



## youngwife20

Bixie- why don't u go to ur docs for a pregnancy blood test?
I wouldn't be able to wait if my afs late!

I'm due a period in the next few days

Docs results r in! I am completly healthy and ovulating normaly! Happy about that! X


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife thats great hope to see ur bfp soon :) hope af stays away this time good luck sending u some :dust: xxx

wishing i can never be bothered drying my hair at night either lol i would end up with a bath at night then a shower in the morning to wash my hair lol tonight is r take-out night so hopefully i get the chip butty i have been wanting a few days now lol hot chocolate mmmm though i have no cream and marshmellows, that just tops it all off lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

great news youngwife we will defo be seeing ur bfp soon along with rach n bixi :),
lol tryng try putting a flake in it too now thatis nice m m mmmm lol,i hope you get ur chip buttie too im in the mood for a fry up :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies. I hate the 2WW :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks trying and wishing! I'm abit excited coz I felt sick yesturday and today lol I'm on day 26 so af is due tomorow or day after! Lol can I ask u ladys that a pregnant they say in the start of pregnancy upti 3 months ir 4 months u shudnt have baths , but you ladys have baths and inot to eat choclate at the start too.. Is there anything u ladys are choosing to not to or eat while pregnant? X and when did you start feeling sick?

Rach- how long before af is due? X


----------



## wishing4baby3

youngwife you can have baths but just not hot ones and you cant use all muscle soaks either,i eat all i want like chocolate n that,the things i dont have are like not fully cooked eggs,certain cheeses,prawns,pate n a few others,if you go on bounty i think it will say on there,if they could you would be wrapped up throughout the 9 months and hardly be able eat or do anything,i dont worry too much at all,i also felt sick from about 4 wks preg,cant wait see how you get on,

rach i love ur pic hehehe,i so hope the 2ww goes quick for you x x


----------



## Rachael1981

AF is due today or Monday depending on when I ov'd :shrug:


----------



## tryng4another

I didnt know about the baths but i would have a quite a hot bath alot, as for the chocolate i stopped eating but that was only cos i couldnt but im eating away at it now. They also say about certain mayo etc. There is loads of things they but i eat most of the things i always eat. I think its mostly fish u have to be careful. I think i started feeling sick about the same as wishing. I hope af dont come :) xxx

Aww rachael u dnt have too long. Hope af dont come for u too xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks for answering. X and bad news :( not pregnant . Had to go hospital coz I started having realy bad stomach cramps n they tested me here .I'm still at the hosp now! They gave me some morphine n waiting on blood results! Hopefuly I'll feel better. Soon n start again trying next month! Sorry if this message didn't make sence lol morphines fault!


Goodluck rach realy hope ur af stays away have a good weekend all!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww no hope ur ok youngwife :hugs: xxx


----------



## bixie

Hugs youngwife *hugs* - hope you are ok xx


----------



## tryng4another

Bixie how u getting on? Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Hi all.. Good news and bad news..

I got my bfp.. I'm about 3 weekks.. Had realy bad c ramps at work so went in hospital urine sample was negitive so they gave me morphine for the pain.. The blood test confirmed pregnancy my hcg level was 115 which they said is ok.. But because of the cramps they've made me stay in hospital because there worried I could be having an ectopic pregnancy.. Just my luck! I finaly get my positive and then I can't even be happy because it might be snatched away from me before I can even get happy.. I'm really praying everything will be ok!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww i dont know what to say youngwife :hugs: i just really hope its not an ectopic. Is there anything they can do to help? Any way of finding out whats happening? Will be thinking of u and hope ur ok. Xxxxx


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks very much trying sorry to put a downer in the group!


They said I can eat and drink now and I'm no longer on the drip so there not overly concerned as they was yesturday (I'm on the surigical ward incase they had to rush me in to surgery) but the pains eased of and everything seems to be ok they said they can find out what's happening tomorow ( they will do blood tests to check if my hcg has increased by 66percent which will show its not ectopic so fingers crossed!! :) xx hope ur doing well xx


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd for you youngwife :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

Well i hve my fingers crossed for u that everything is fine. Ur nt putting a downer just as long ur well. Were all here to support each other no matter what stage were at xxx


----------



## bixie

Fingers crossed hon, really hope everything works out xx


----------



## bixie

Trying Im ok thanks - no AF and not even hinting that its here - but still BFN. Going to wait until Wednesday when I'd be a week overdue and then go to the doctors - will they do a blood test if I ask or do they just do urine tests? Do you have to be a certain amount of time over before they will do a blood test? sorry for all the questions! I've had two pregnancies - one ended in missed miscarriage at 11 weeks and the other one resulted in my gorgeous girl, but with both pregnancies I got BFP about 4/6 days early using an early testing kit. This is why I've been a bit dubious now, but guess every pregnancy is different.....
Grrr ;-)


----------



## tryng4another

It can all just depend when u ovualted. This time i was getting bfn right up until i was a week late and even then i had very faint line. The 1st test the line was that faint u could only just see it then i tested again next day with a tesco cheap test and tge line was darker. Im not too sure if they will do a blood test or not as id say every gp may be different. I hope u do get a bfp. Its just a waiting game which is annoying. Yeh every pregnancy is different as this 1 is so different to how i was with dd xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

AF is late for me and BFN here too :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

Late is good :) just as long it stays away. I have to say im getting a little excited for u all with ur late af lol GOOD LUCK girls xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, just hope she stays away!


----------



## youngwife20

Glad ur af is late ladies!! Wow it looks like its gonna be 3 bfps in one month! Fingers crossed for u both! Any symptoms? I don't think my af is officaly late till tomorow and it was negitive in the urine test but positive in the blood test cud be the case for u ladies if ur af is late n test is stil neg ooh u both have more paitence than me! I wud have been @ the docs and wud have done a blood test by now lol


----------



## youngwife20

And thanks ladies! I'll keep u all posted!!!! I feel very positive today :) xx 

BIXIE- it does depend what gp but whenever I want a blood test done for whatever I. Just tell them. Last time I wanted a blood test to see if I ovulated they did it , if you ask asertivaly there shouldn't be a problem he may suggest you wait till it apears in a urine test I kinda wish I waited to find out because they just keep tellin me " finding out before ur mised period is risky that lots of women never find out at this time bla bla " but on the other hand it is exciting to know as soon as possible! :) maybe wait a week like you suggested if it apears neg on test and still no af then go to ur docs,


----------



## wishing4baby3

youngwife firstly we are sticking together through good and bad no matter what so stop worrying about that but then also a big congratulations on ur bfp and i have everything crossed all is fine for you and ur back home before you know it,sending big :hugs:

rach n bixi hope the only reason ur afs are late is cause ur almost getting ur bfp on a test it would be ace to have us all pregnant :),

tryng how are you doing,

well i felt beanie last night for the first time i just froze n enjoyed it as much as i could as i may not feel him/her for a few days now with me being so early on but i still have a big smile on my face :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Im happy i just seen that you feel more positive youngwife :) and wow 3 bfps in june would be amazing lol we could start another thread somewhere so we can still keep in touch like this :) bring on those bfps lol xxx

I have been doing ok wishing :) getting spotty now which isnt nice lol but i think sickness has gone. Aww u can feel baby already thats brilliant im so jealous lol i cant wait for that but more so i cant wait for oh and dd to be able to feel it. As dd has done nothing but talk about baby the past 2 days and would randomly kiss my belly or cuddle it lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Hey girls quick update : apparently when women get pregnant a sort of syst grows that has the hormones the baby needs before it goes into a sac etc. That cyst and blead in itself and grown really big and my lower stomach had a really bad internal bleed which caused the cramps my hcg has doubled in 48 hours which is a positive sign so far they think baby is ok! Xx I'm really happy!! So tomorow I will do another hcg test and if its doubled I can go home then come back in a week for a scan! :) hope ur all doing well! Xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: youngwife great news n im sure beanie will be fine but not so good about the cyst but lets hope it causes no more problems,any more news on anyone else :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

Aww I'm so happy today! (Hope u other ladies who r waiting for ur bfp got some news! Hope af is still away) my mum n hubby are so over the moon about this pregnancy and I finaly set my thing to "pregnant" its sunk in!! Lol its so exciting!! I am pregnant! And I'm gona enjoy every minute of it :) I cnt wait till tomorow to find out my baby is ok! X x how r u ladies?


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ive added you to the front of the page with ur june bfp youngwife so we are still on target to getting at least one bfp every month but i so want to end it with rachael n bixi too as that would just be amazing wohoo :),

im great n felt beanie having a good wiggle around again tonight but so cant wait to be able to share it with oh,dd n ds too,its just a great feeling n im feeling more like my old self again too :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

my latest bump pic when 14 wks n 3 days pregnant :)


----------



## bixie

Lovely pic Wishing, looking good ;-) And great news Youngwive, hope that everythig goes well tomorrow x
Im at docs tomorrow as am a week over and still nothing. Not sure what they'll do but can only ask!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou bixi and good luck for tomoz and fingers crossed ul get some answers soon,they will prob either do a pregnacy test of theirs or do a blood test,please let us know how you get on x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for tomorrow Youngwife :dance:

AF got me today. Being lent a CBFM though so FX'd :D


----------



## tryng4another

A june bfp yay. Congratz youngwife i hope ur cyst is nothing to serious. Hope everything goes ok with scan xxx

Aww thats a shame rachael. U willbe joining us soon xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww rachael so sorry hun but keep ur chin up and bring on ur july bfp :hugs: x x


----------



## youngwife20

Wishing - thanks for adding me ! And wow you feel your baby already wow! How early do people usualy feel the baby? And wow that is a bump and half u got there so cute! I was telling my mum yesturday I'd love to get a bump as soon as possible! Realy early lol

Bixie- goodluck @ the docs! I realy think you have a bfp!

Rachael- I'm so sorry af got you :(( xx fingers crossed for next month

Trying - thank u for the congrats hun! :)

Will keep you all posted! Thanks so much for the support I really apreiciate it!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully the CBFM will help me get my BFP! I'm really excited to be getting it :D


----------



## tryng4another

I will have to go on the computer and change u from ttc to bump buddy :) 

Rachael what is cbfm? 

I think i may be getting my bump soon well i hope so. With having a bad nights sleep as dd ended up my bed during the night and all she done was fidget then woke up at 6:30. I thought ok were spending time in bed until lunch. Well now i cant get up cos i have stretching again and i seem to get it that bad i can barely move. I dont remember getting it until i was 6months with dd but thats when i started getting a bump really.


----------



## Rachael1981

CBFM is ClearBlue Fertility Monitor :D


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies!!!!!!! I'm home!!! My hc level on saturday was 116 then 48 hours 234 then today 48 hours later 510! And my pains completly gone so they said baby is ok for me to go home!!! Xx so happpyyyy xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

Aww thanks for adding me as ur bump buddy! :) I need to stop telling ppl! I've told anyone I see! Lol and my bestfriend and she has a big mouth lol and it was a bit obvoius on saturday my fb status was " what am I like.. Ii get excited over everything! I love kids and babys" my bestfriend was like "steph u don't even have to tell me lol I know ur pregnant ur status is so obvouis" lol I was like damn didn't realise how obvouis it was! Lol over the moon! And trying bet ur excited to get ur bump! Xx


----------



## bixie

I was the same with DD.....I told people when I was about 5 weeks as my best friend was getting married and everyone would have known when I didnt drink!! Found it much easier than trying to be so secretive ;-) Was the same before that when I had my miscarriage - I just found having the support of my friends so much easier on me (and my husband!).
Was referred to hospital for blood test today and then another a week later provided HCG is detected. So (another) waiting game ;-) x


----------



## bixie

And sorry she caught you Rach - good luck for July - I used ovulation predictor tests and they definitely helped me when I conceived my daughter xx


----------



## bixie

Oh my god, just took an ovulation test thinking I'd see - and got a smiley face and both lines as dark as each other. I have read that OPKs will read positive if pregnant or if ovulating...but if it is ovulation, guess its another 2ww for me!!! Really dont understand whats going on with my body!!!! At least the blood test will tell me properly tomorrow. :-(


----------



## wishing4baby3

ur welcome youngwife and uv made me laugh as i can emagin you standing in the middle of a shopping centre shouting ur expecting hahahah,bixi how horrid is it for you bet you feel like ur in the 2ww again but knowing there is a chance even more,bet ur going round the bend x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

bixie said:


> Oh my god, just took an ovulation test thinking I'd see - and got a smiley face and both lines as dark as each other. I have read that OPKs will read positive if pregnant or if ovulating...but if it is ovulation, guess its another 2ww for me!!! Really dont understand whats going on with my body!!!! At least the blood test will tell me properly tomorrow. :-(

bixi how exciting wohoo i hope its the start of ur bfp not that ur late ovulating,i am so excited for you please let us know how you get on asap,will you be doing another preg test tonight urself now lol,if so what sensitivity are they :happydance:


----------



## bixie

I'll prob end up trying another one tonight lol - too long to wait til tomorro aft ;-) It'll be a FR or a CB - so is that 50?? Im now 7 days late (supposedly)


----------



## wishing4baby3

well i think they are but they arent very sensitive so could be why uv not had a bfp just yet,i use the cheap ones as they are 10 but please dont forget to inform us im on the end of my seat waiting now hahaha x


----------



## bixie

I will let you know as soon as I do ;-) Are the cheapo ones only available on t'internet (or somewhere I can get my hands on them today??)x


----------



## wishing4baby3

poundland and home bargins do them n they are just as good as the cb ones or go to asda or something n there own brand ones are only 25 which are still more sensitive but they might do more sensitive ones again than what there own brand are :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Superdrugs own brand HPT's are 10miu :D


----------



## tryng4another

i tested with the internet cheapies and had a faint line. the next day i tested with a tesco own and i got a better line. so i would def buy the cheaper 1s before getting the more expensive 1s. good luck xxx


----------



## bixie

HIya - bloods came back negative - but still got smiley face on my OPK. So it looks like I didnt ovulate last time I got a smiley but may be about to again (hopefully) - 2 weeks here we go again ;-) x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hate that, another 2ww. That's happened to me before too :dohh:


----------



## bixie

Either that or implanted late - will re-test in a week. Grrrr ;-)


----------



## wishing4baby3

aww bixi what a pain in the butt,it can happen though as when i fell pregnant with my daughter i had my 12 wk scan and they put me bk a whole 2 wks n when i asked how could it be possible they said it meant i ovulated when my af was due but it also explained why i was over a wk late for af to get a bfp with her n even then it was faint i was almost 2 wks late before i got a good bfp :) x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well ladies just thought id let you know so you dont start worrying but im off on my hols sunday morning so if im too busy packing tomoz n getting the house sorted i wont be on till next sunday now,take care of urself n already looking forward to the catchup :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you have a great holiday :D


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> ur welcome youngwife and uv made me laugh as i can emagin you standing in the middle of a shopping centre shouting ur expecting hahahah,bixi how horrid is it for you bet you feel like ur in the 2ww again but knowing there is a chance even more,bet ur going round the bend x x

wishing lol standing in the middle of a swhopping centre is probably something i would do lol im that excited\  have fun on your holiday! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Bixxie- sorry it was negitive good luck on your 2 week wait again xx :)


----------



## tryng4another

Just thought i would give those of u left a little positive thinking :) i found out today that a friend who was ttc for 2yrs got her bfp. She was told that due to a problem there is the possibilty she wont be able to conceive. Well hasnt she prove them wrong but it shows u anything is possible, i hope this helps u all stay positive :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks tryng. I'm hopeful that the CBFM will help me get mine :)


----------



## tryng4another

I really hope it helps u out too good luck xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Trying- aww that's nice trying congrats to ur friend :) - how far was that scan pic? Soo cute! Is your bump obvouis now?

Rach - fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## tryng4another

Scan was at 10weeks. Ots nit a obvious bump as such for those thta kbow me and see me alot yeh they would notice it but not others i dont think. As soon its a nice bump i will post pics it could be a while poss cos i took ages last time lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I have a big belly natuarly lol so I don't think a propper round bump will show for a long while lol but I cnt wait though :)


----------



## tryng4another

U never know lol every1 is so different. With dd i was abit on the skinny side i took ages to get a bump. Even on my wedding day u cud only just see it and i was 23weeks. After that tho it just wouldnt stop and i ended up rather big. I just dont want to take that long this time lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Ive done well keepin it a secret at work ( other than tellin boss and one other person) i think i prefer it being our l8ittle secret for me and my family its such a happy thing! was discussing it with my bestfriend who has a 1 and ahalf year old , she didnt tell anyone realy apart from me until she was 7 months or 8 lol even though she had a giant bump apear at 6 months she enjoyed people talking about it lol asking me if shes preggers but not asking her. lol . i have decided not to put a time on how long i will not tell anyone. i know i have a scan in 2 weeks to hear heartbeat il mention it then or sometime after! :) 

hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all doing,im back from my hols now and im drained but had a great time,im going to be taking it easy this wk though as we aint stopped while away n was suffering from braxton hicks which is way too early but our little bean is defo getting stronger as his or kicks are so easy to feel now whichi love :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

hiya wishing glad u had a lovely time away. u def need to have a rest time lol im starting to feel like butterflies in tummy so im hoping give it a few more weeks and it will be much stronger :) 

we finally got are house in catterick and moving date is start of august woohoo i so cant wait. though timing isnt too great as my 20week scan here was booked for 15th august and i wont be here, so im hoping i can have this booked very quickly when we reach catterick. my 1st thing on when we arrive is going to health centre to register to try rush things through lol so i now have 5weeks and 3days left in Northern ireland, its so exciting :) 

how is every1 else keeping? xxx


----------



## bixie

Ok an update from me ;-)
I had another blood test on Thursday as AF was supposedly two weeks late however i thought I was actually in the 2ww wait again. Bloods came back negative on Friday and then on Sunday the witch arrived.....or so I thought.....was only slight bleeding which stopped today and so I decided to try a test (as Im slightly obsessed) - two positives on a First Response - sent DH out to get me a digital and it came back Pregnant 1-2!!! So Im not going to argue with 3 positives!!! It appears that things just happened later than I thought. Need to see doc though as I could be as little as 3 weeks or as far along 7 weeks (as that was date of last period) so not sure if they'll send me for an early scan. Really excited but nervous at same time!! x


----------



## bixie

Couldnt resist did the other digital and another Pregnant 1-2 - :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations :)


----------



## bixie

Thanks Rach - I swear by the Ovulation Kits......I never would have known I'd not ovulated when I thought had I not been using them ;-)


----------



## Rachael1981

I've been using them, and I have been ovulating, just not happening for me :(


----------



## bixie

I really hope it does soon - I have also been taking Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose Oil.


----------



## tryng4another

Congratulations :) xxx

Rachael keep positive xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

congratulations bixi great news n id say you ovulated late when you got the smily faces just before af and its implanted the last few days so thats why it says 1 to 2 wks so id say ur 3 wks altogetha :) x x x rachael please stay possitive it will be ur turn very soon hun x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well I think I'm the only one left without a BFP :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

Will all stay around until u get it. Some people it just takes longer and we are all here for u. Just do ur best to stay relaxed and positive. I will keep everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

we will defo stick around rach so come on bring on ur july bfp i have everything crossed for you n this thread will still be here n going untill we have given birth n even maybe longer :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

Congrats bixie!! really happy for you xxx 

and rach- keep trying to be as positive as you can maybe try ntnp for one month so you can relax alittle i know ttc can be very stressfull!!

Im now 6 weeks woohoo , i puked 4 times this morning lol but i love it! makes me feel that the baby is doing good 

when did you guys start geting any sickness

bixie- how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## tryng4another

Oh lovely youngwife lol hope ur sickness doesnt stay like that its not so nice. I started sickness early maybe 5weeks not so sure but i was only ever sick once so i was lucky that way. Xxx

I totally agree wishing we stick together the full way. I dont know how i would of coped without all of u, no matter what someone here is willing to help :) such a great support here and we will all keep supporting each other :) every1 fingers crossed for rachaels july bfp, u cn do it :haha: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, hopefully I'll get my July BFP! I really want to!


----------



## bixie

Yep got everything crossed Rachael, you can do it ;-) 
Youngwife, Im feeling ok thanks - although I dont know how long I'll be able to hide it, being my second Im already looking quite bloated as they say you show sooner with No 2. Ah well!! Hope the nausea passes soon x


----------



## youngwife20

my tummy looks bloated to.. i used to suck my belly in before i was preggers coz my tummy is abit big lol but now even though i dont have a bump i still dont suck it in now haha i love it :)

i dont mind the sickness its the diroeeah i cant stand (tmi) lol hope your all doing good :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

ive just got back from seeing my midwife and got to hear our little beans heartbeat which was very loud and strong :) :) im very happy and only 3 wks today till we find out what team we are on :wohoo:,
i was showing straight away but i defo agree with holding ur belly in all the time till you find out ur pregnant n then you just dont bother hahaha x x


----------



## youngwife20

Awww so exciting! I hear or see (not sure which one lol) babys heartbeat on momday which I'm so excited about!! 

And. Wishing - were u showing a bump from the start? Or were u like bloated to start with but it looked like a bump? X


----------



## wishing4baby3

i think it was a bit of both but i would show quicker with it being my 3rd baby and a uk size 8 plus it depends on how the baby is lying too,ul prob just see the heatbeat but that is amazing still,
*rachael how are you doing and where in your cycle are you,sending all the baby     ur way we need ur july * x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still waiting to ov. Hopefully in the next few days with a bit of luck!


----------



## bixie

Hi gals. Lost the bean this morning which is upsetting but something didn't appear right this time with the problems before. Obviously not meant to be for us this time. On the plus side, preg test has now turned negative so we can start again straight away. When I miscarried before, I had a pos test for about 3 weeks after. Better luck next time hey! Rach good luck with this cycle got everything crossed x


----------



## Rachael1981

Bixie I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

im so sorry bixi if you eva feel low about it we are all here for you no matter what and sending big :hugs: your way x x x x


----------



## youngwife20

BIXIE- i am so sorry bixie , thinking of you and fingers crossed for you im glad you can start straight away xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Bixie so sorry sending you lots of hugs :hug: xxx


----------



## bixie

Thanks all ;-) Was doing ok but had to leave work early today feeling rather sad. 
Youngwife, hope all went well at your appointment today! x


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you bixie it went amazing :) im 7 weeks 1 day acording to the scan and i heard the heartbeat it was so exciting :)


----------



## tryng4another

hiya how is every1?its gone very quite in here.

im just trying to keep myself stress free at the moment, with this move. as the army has decided to send oh away next week for 10days, and he will be back 3days before are removals turn up. so they expect me to be able to pack most my house up on my own. though on the up side when the removals take are things, we will be getting to stay in a 4/5 star hotel for a week :) which we dont have to pay for. 

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Nice for staying in a posh hotel! Can you get me a room too?! :haha:

I'm STILL waiting to ov. CD23 today, and today was my 3rd high on the CBFM so hoping it will be soon!


----------



## youngwife20

Thats certianly a possitive! :) hope the move goes well :) 

I had my first midwife apointment! it went really well :)


----------



## tryng4another

ohh hopefully soon rachael :) 3rd high does that mean good then? i dont understand those lol xxx

thats good u had an appointment, everything go ok? i have to book an appointment with in the next week or 2 and will get to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o trying i so feel sorry for you,we moved house when pregnant with my ds and even though i got out of all the moving and lifting because i went really faint while trying help i did do all the packing and unpacking and omg what a chore haha,hope it does go smothly for you though and enjoy ur hotel stay that will be loverly no jobs to do for almost a wk hahaha,
youngwife glad ur midwife appointment went well it just gets more exciting from here on,
rachael hope you ovulate soon so you can just get on with ur 2ww and i have everything crossed for you,
bixi hope ur doing ok hun and keeping ur chin up,big :hugs: coming ur way still x x

well my scan is in 13wks time and i so cant wait,ive put my scan pic on here for nub and skull guesses and every single guess has been a girl so far plus before i fell pregnant a lady out the blue who i donteven know said i would get my bfp in march with a baby girl,well she got the bfp in march right so wana know if she got the sex right too :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i moved twice when pregnant with dd its not so nice but then we were moving to far. This time were going across the sea lol 

Lol wishing u mean 13days? Not 13wks lol i bet ur well excited. Aww a little girl would be lovely. I cant wait for my scan but i have no dates for it cos i will have moved to england by then. I hope they dont leave it too long xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you're going to come and meet me when you've moved! We can go to the beach :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

:rofl: yes 13 days what can i say pregnant brain :haha:,cant believe ur moving over seas,will this mean your family wont be close as if so ur making a big step really orare they over here already,i hope you get a date as soon as you get over here x x


----------



## tryng4another

i will have to get driving as its only oh that drives lol but im sure i could get some sort of public transport lol 

yeh wishing it really is a big move as we have family all round at the minute. we have been very lucky so far with oh being in the army cos we have been with family the whole time. we have arranged for inlaws to come over when baby is due, but im hoping they will give me a section, they will be here for xmas too, so i wont be doing the xmas dinner :haha: i do have granparents in england but there down in kent so its a big distance. xxx


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> ohh hopefully soon rachael :) 3rd high does that mean good then? i dont understand those lol xxx
> 
> thats good u had an appointment, everything go ok? i have to book an appointment with in the next week or 2 and will get to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time :) xxx

everything went well! :) but i dont get to diliver at the hosp i want but i dont mind they did all that history questions and explaiend everything and said at the hosp they will measure my heaight and weight to see how the baby should be growing , and my mum said " do they measure her husbands height too" lol because im really short and my husband is sooo tall so they will be suprised if the babys extra long


----------



## tryng4another

you could be in with a surprise lol im not really that tall 5ft 5, oh is 6ft 5 lol i thought dd would be abit shorter like myself but she is taking after oh side cos she is quite tall for her age. my friends kids are all between 2-3 months older and she is taller than them all lol also dd was actually longer than oh when born. he was 56cm and she was 58cm. i just hope she dont end up too tall lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

haha aww how old is your dd now? and whats yoru plans for when babys here are you gonan breast feed or formula? ( if you dont mind me asking) i cant wait to breastfeed :) 

and yey im 8 weeks woooh :) 4 more weeks and il be 12 weeks yey xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Happy 8 weeks :D

I'm finally back in the 2ww :dohh: July BFP please!!!


----------



## tryng4another

She is 2 and half now. With dd i tried breastfeeding and it was fine for 1st 2days but then went down hill and i just dont think i could of kept up with dd she would of had 7oz every 3-4 hours and within 2weeks she was taking a full bottle lol i had a greedy little girl lol im not too sure what to do this time. Aww happy 8 weeks it will fly in once u reach 12. Xxx

Yes def a july bfp needed rachael i really hope its ur turn now :) keep postive and relaxed. Good luck hope to see ur bfp for when i have got bk on the internet when i move as i may not be able to get on around then. Though hotel does have wifi so we will see lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

yay happy 8wks youngwife it will fly as i cant believe im 19wks tomoz so one wk off being half way through :),
rachael come on girl we are getting ur july bfp for sure its defo time now n uv waited long enough :),
trying i wont be breast feeding this little one because my ds just wouldnt take to it and i ended up being put off plus i know it will be too much hard work not being able to share the night feeds with oh if i did and with 2 los i will need the help lol,good luck though if you do decide to try it again but bottles all the way for me hehe,hows everything else going,
so 10 days till scan day im getting so excited its making me very moody waiting hahaha,baby is kicking harder n harder eveyday and oh has felt him/her loads already too so loving every second plus he or she has hiccups loads already to hahaha,my dd made me laugh yesterday as she asked me to get the baby out now and i said i cant because he/she wont be strong enough and asked why n her reply was because i want to meet her(she is determind its a girl) and santa coming is way to far away bless :)

ive looked up our first bfp ladies as well and so far we have one boy and one girl on the way :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing i think it will be hard as im slightly put off just from it hurting so much. i keep saying i will prob try it but i have a feeling it just wont happen. its funny when they start saying things about the baby lol dd always says about baby coming out, each time my reply is they can come out when there big enough lol she keeps telling people she wants a sister but oh then would say no you want a brother lol then she will have a arguement with oh over it lol it will be good to know what each person ends up having. either way i dont mind, cos dd was brilliant as a baby. *wishing* are you going to be asking the sex of ur baby? i want to know, i just hope i get a hosp were they will tell u lol xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

o yes i defo want know i tried talking oh into paying for a private scan at 16 wks so i could find out early but he put his foot down with a big NO hahaha,i put my scan pic on here for nub n skull guesses and mostly had them say girl and deep down it would be so nice to have a girl because dd isnt my ohs so im intrested how different she would be to my dd and then we had ds together as well as him having a little boy from a previous relationship,its defo girl time for him hahaha,dont feel like you have to breast feed either hun if it doesnt happen it doesnt matter one bit as long as she/he is getting fed :hugs: x x


----------



## youngwife20

Rach- fingers crossed for your july bfp!! :) 

trying- i expect my baby will be a greedy one too lol like his/her mummy love my food lol so il go between expressing and breastfeeding but hoping to not use formula

im bidding for a doppler online :) i want to get one! 


and thank you ladies! i hope it does fly by!! wow 19 weeks!!!! thats amazing time realy does go fast 

and wishing do you mean bottles as in formula or bottles as in expressing? and i think if i had 2 kids i probably wouldnt be breasfeeding fulltime either. but i was thinking seen as il be of work for like 9 months i wanna enjoy that :) i have dreams of me breast feeding its weird lol but i cant wait! 

wishing - how exciting how can you tell if they have hiccups how many weeks were you when you first felt any movment? 


and my mum thinks im havin a boy i think a girl and i think hubby is indifferent lol but i dont mind what i have though :) aslong as babys healthy! its soooo exciting!!!


----------



## tryng4another

aww that would be lovely for a girl then :) just feel for ds when he has 2 sisters around lol i found some midwives were abit pushy about breastfeeding, saying its better for them etc etc. well out of 3 (2 friends girls) they were both breastfed for at least 4months, they are the 1s who seem to always be ill were as dd barely gets ill at all. it could just be 1 of those things though xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

*youngwife* ill be using formular milk as you have to breastfeed for so long before you can express it,i felt this one from 14wks but with my first 2 i was past 20wks,my belly sticks up already where babys foot is when he or she is pushing upwards haha,i love it,
*trying* they defo do try to force breastfeeding on you but im lucky that ive had the same midwife with all 3 pregnancys now so she is loverly with everything i wish to do and doesnt question it but once in hospital and baby is born thats when i get snappy as they do push it then,my dd n ds were both formular fed and catch less bugs than my nephew who was breast fed,well he isnt 1 till november but nearly every wk of being born he has had a cold or something,i defo agree on each mum to there own choice n shouldnt be questioned,it suits some it doesnt others and i dont think its as healthy as they make out as you aint got a clue how many ozes they are having where as bottle fed you do :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

I know last time i got abit snappy cos they kept going on at me to keep trying even know i was in a lot of pain. I was just proud of myself that i tried it. I ended up telling them she was my baby and i will decide how she is fed. I just hate them trying to tell me what to do all together lol i would much rather speak to other mums and then decide myself, im sure this time i will be worse cos i know more what to expect xxx


----------



## youngwife20

i never knew that you have to breastfeed lots before you can express. i defo think it is a learning process!.
thats a good idea trying to speak to other mums, when im about 8 months im gonna go to a breasfeeding cafe at the hosp im giving birth and they give you lots of info from different mums and what theyve experienced. i wouldnt wanna breasfeed if it hurt my nipples too much because you want to be able to enjoy your baby not be in constant pain :) 

did anyone feel itchy in any of there pregnancys? ive been feeling really itchy


----------



## wishing4baby3

thats all its about youngwife,if youve looked into it,tried it or even just decided its not you then thats all that matters,and dont mention things uv got to learn im still learning now n on my 3rd but there is always something new you didnt know :)

i can tell its hicups as instead of little sharp kicks its like a ball bouncing because the whole body jumps with them,really funny really lol x


----------



## youngwife20

aww thats so adorable! i was youtubing and saw a baby sneeze it its mothers belly and it was so cutee the whole body moved lol


----------



## tryng4another

yeh i totaly agree u def know when its hiccups lol dd had them all the time, even when she came out she always had them lol x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hows everyone getting on and have you anything nice planned for the wkend,

me n oh have our first wedding anniversary sunday so off out for a meal saturday night and then scan wednesday,its going be one amazing wk for us and cant believe i talked oh into trying for this little bean on our wedding day and that was almost a yr ago,how time flys :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww happy 1st wedding anniversary :) hope u have a lovely meal out. I cant wait for mine next month cos it will be the 1st in 3yrs that i will be able to spend it with oh :) no plans for the weekend as oh left this morning for england so i will prob sit feeling sorry for myself haha xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou trying,bet it must be so hard for you at times,i know my oh drives me mad at time but couldnt emagin him going away from time to time x x


----------



## tryng4another

yeh it can get hard when they miss things like that and birthdays but thankfully he hasnt missed any of dd's birthdays just yet :) i know i could do with him away right now but by later on i will be wanting him back home lol its not too ad he hasnt really been away since oct so im rather lucky compared to most xxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> hows everyone getting on and have you anything nice planned for the wkend,
> 
> me n oh have our first wedding anniversary sunday so off out for a meal saturday night and then scan wednesday,its going be one amazing wk for us and cant believe i talked oh into trying for this little bean on our wedding day and that was almost a yr ago,how time flys :) x x

congrats on your first wedding aniversary hun :) me and dh anivarsary of the month we first started dating around valantines day is near when babys due! that will be exciting lol . and i bet hes so happy that you managed to convince him!!


----------



## tryng4another

hows every1 keeping?

i ended up ringing my doctor today cos im fed up suffering headaches constantly. so he is making me go down and he will be doing some checks. hopefully something can be done. ended up with a very restless night and everytime i woke my head was killing. in a way i kind of want the tiredness back, the whole waking up at silly times isnt nice lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope you feel better soon.

I'm in the 2ww. Had some major spotting yesterday but it's gone again now. Don't know what's going on with my body at all :shrug:


----------



## wishing4baby3

trying hope ur feeling beta soon hun ive had the bad heads and they defo arnt nice at all but i dont get them very often now,rachael fingers crossed its from implantion for you,wat dpo are you on,
well im half way through my pregnancy now and feel like its flown and find out what sex baby is on wednesday morning :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm 11 or 12 dpo. Me and FF don't agree :haha:

Don't forget to let us know what the sex is :D


----------



## tryng4another

hopefully the spotting is a gd sign rachael, got my fingers crossed for u. :dust: :dust: :dust: all coming your way 

wishing the headaches really are nasty, i think i hate them more than sickness lol 20weeks now wow :) cant wait to hear what your having. xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't know what to think any more!

You're not far off halfway either tryng!

At least you'll both know what I'm going on about when I ask questions because you'll have been there recently :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

well they may give you something to help with them if its just ur hormones causing them,i know im super excited,if uv noticed on my facebook too that im putting about the name being laila may loads if its a girl it is because my sil who i dont really like has gone and told a girl i know the name and she already knows its a girl for her and my oh talked to this girls bf on friday and asked what name they were thinking of and he said laila may or india rose which were our two names we picked so as you can guess im not very happy as my sil would of done it to be nasty as she knows i pick names that are a little different and not really common,some people really need grow up but at least all my friends now charlie and laila are our names grrrrrrrrrrrr lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

ttc can really be annoying esp when ur body is what u could near call as it playing tricks. its somethng u kind of expect to happen straight away too and it doesnt go how u had planned. 

i will be half way around my birthday, but yes anything that you question im sure we could all try help you as much we can :) xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Rachael1981 said:


> I don't know what to think any more!
> 
> You're not far off halfway either tryng!
> 
> At least you'll both know what I'm going on about when I ask questions because you'll have been there recently :D

rachael i have neva had implantaion bleeding myself but ive heard of ladies who have but then i had bleeding at 5 wks preg this time and the mw said it could be late implantaion bleeding so unless af hits properly there is hope for you hun,you really deserve ur bfp now uv waited long enough,plenty of baby :dust: ur way with big :hugs: too x x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing i hate when that happens. i think thats why i will only being saying on here the names that we pick as i have a friend who would take the names u have picked. she has 2 girls, and both names she took from other people. the 1st child she picked neive, well so did another friend of ours, and it just happened that she spelt the name wrong too, just like the other family whos neive was born 1st. then when i was pregnant i told her i liked the name teagan but oh didnt like it, so when she had her 2nd she called her tegan. 

it will be lovely if you have a girl as i know it will be oh 1st girl which will be lovely :) your names are lovely too.

so far we have got hollie for girl and callum ross for a boy. but only hollie if the baby comes before xmas lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. Hopefully it will be IB :shrug:


----------



## tryng4another

well good luck rachael, i havent had the bleeding either so im not too sure xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I just don't know what to think anymore :shrug:

I know people have had IB so who knows :shrug:


----------



## wishing4baby3

trying they are loverly names too and yes defo keep them on here and to yourself,i neva though family would open there mouths nastily like that but then if im honest she hates the fact im pregnant as she has been trying for 2 yrs,i know its hard when you really wan become a mum but not once would i think twice of going nasty with family over it id be excited about having a new niece or nephew on the way but hay thats me hehe,oh said holly for this one with it being december but i just loved laila too much haha,rachael keep ur chin up hun and we are always here no matterwhat the question is or even if you want a huge rant over ur body haha x x


----------



## bixie

Good luck Rachael, got everything crossed - I didnt have IB with my daughter but had it the other month so it could well be that. Keep us posted!
x


----------



## youngwife20

trying - hope your headaches stop 

wishing- time really has flown by! when did it start going faster? like when you were about 12 weeks? do you have any feeling about what ur having?

my friends got a 6 months old called laila mae . i think laila is cute though.

i didnt have inplantation bleeding. but remember when i was having those really bad cramps? i think that was implantation cramping who knows lol but i havent had an af since 17th of may thank goodness .. im 9 weeks now but today i havent felt that pregnant ( apart from when i puked lol)

i like hollie its cute :) 

the baby girls firstname that wer have chosen i havent even mentioned i on here lol its really unique i think :)

hope you all hadd a good weekend!

do you feel alot better now? like less tired? i hear people start to feel there normal self around 2 week? x


----------



## wishing4baby3

bixi how are you hun,youngwife i feel like its all flown now im 20wks haha,ive felt beta with my dd and ds around 12 wks but this little one has hit me with sickness again and ive forgotten the last time i didnt feel tired all day,im thinking its a girl and thats why i was so upset about my sister inlaw telling someone who couldnt think of a name my name,its just wrong grrrrrrrrrrr,how are you feeling now and have you any guesses what bump may be for you,ill update you all asap on wednesday wohoo lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

well back from the doctors i think he should be sacked, he is so useless. blamed my headaches on just being pregnant and told me to take parcetamol lol i felt like telling him what he can do with the parcetamol lol my inlaws are registered with him too and he told my fil to keep taking parcetamol and when he went to the other doctor abit later cos he was no better he give him antibiotics.


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> bixi how are you hun,youngwife i feel like its all flown now im 20wks haha,ive felt beta with my dd and ds around 12 wks but this little one has hit me with sickness again and ive forgotten the last time i didnt feel tired all day,im thinking its a girl and thats why i was so upset about my sister inlaw telling someone who couldnt think of a name my name,its just wrong grrrrrrrrrrr,how are you feeling now and have you any guesses what bump may be for you,ill update you all asap on wednesday wohoo lol x x


i would really find that anoyying if anyone said the name i had chosen thats why the girls first name im not telling anyone! lol my hubby picked it . and i think im having a girl. i did always want a boy first. but i just have a feeling. i cant seem to settle on any boys names but the girls name came so easy! 
im feeling not so bad now. i dont mind the sickness as i feel its a positive sign. but it can get anoyying feeling sick on public transport full of stinky people lol. 

but since i got to the end of 8 weeks into 9 weeks i havent felt that pregnant. the sickness isnt that bad. i feel fine then suddenly puke with no warning then im fine after. i heard peoples discharge gets more when preggers but do you know what colour its supposed to be? i havent had any pink or spotting thank God. but its like dark milk? or milk colour but abit darker lol


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> well back from the doctors i think he should be sacked, he is so useless. blamed my headaches on just being pregnant and told me to take parcetamol lol i felt like telling him what he can do with the parcetamol lol my inlaws are registered with him too and he told my fil to keep taking parcetamol and when he went to the other doctor abit later cos he was no better he give him antibiotics.

]cant you like book to see another doc at your surgery?


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife, with having a midwife appointment next friday im just going to wait to speak to her. i would have to wait at least a week any way to see the other doctor as he is very popular because he would actually sit and listen to you better. i doubt very much he would of said its just pregnancy. though after getting a good nights sleep etc i am feeling abit better today. 

as for the discharge, it does change while pregnant u get more and mine has gotten darker too. xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:witch: got me :(


----------



## wishing4baby3

so sorry rachael big :hugs:hun x x


----------



## tryng4another

aww rachael im so sorry :( sending you :hugs: xxx


----------



## bixie

:hugs: Rachael x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. Cycle 7 here I come :dohh:


----------



## tryng4another

u will be fine rachael i think it was cycle 7 for me xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lucky number 7! I'm making a baby this cycle. I've decided :thumbup:


----------



## wishing4baby3

rach it was cycle 8 for me so shouldnt be long for you,well im on cloud nine as baby is doing great and was kicking none stop and im having a baby :pink: so all my nub n skull guesses were right :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay pink bump :cloud9:


----------



## tryng4another

ahhhh a girl woohoo so happy for u, will be oh first little girl :) congratz hun xxxxxx


----------



## tryng4another

i totally agree with u rachael lucky number 7 :) get baby making as soon the witch clears off, hopefully thats the last of the witch now until next yr sometime :) xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Baby making will commence as soon as the :witch: leaves, don't worry! I'm determined this month more than ever! Going for every other day as soon as she buggers off, then every high/peak day on the CBFM :thumbup:


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou im on cloud nine and so is oh,yeah its his first girl of his own so our family is defo complete :) :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

go RACHAEL :) ur oh wont know what to do having to do everyday for a few weeks lol but u have the right idea. good luck :) xxx

aww wishing thats brilliant, how was millie when she found out a girl?i bet she is mega excited xxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing- im so happy for you! aww so is this the last baby for you then? 
rachel- are you planning to be laid back ttc this month? or hardcore ttc? you should maybe have a relaxed month take a bit of preasure of yourself? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm going to be using the CBFM and temping again. I've also got an appointment with the doctor on Monday morning. I was NTNP with my ex for 7 months and 7 months TTC this time, so I'm going to ask for tests as that's 14 months in total and still no baby :nope:


----------



## tryng4another

thats good idea rachael. let us all know how u get on at the doctors xxx


----------



## tryng4another

well all i have been doing is packing and i just cant wait until the night of the 28th to get to the hotel and just relax. i have oh coming back some point tonight and rather looking forward to it :) will only see him for a few days as he has to again on tuesday until friday which im gutted about. they have left me to do deal with removals etc. i also changed my midwife appointment cos he couldnt be there and he will be away again. on the plus side i get the hotel room all to myself for 1 night with him being away and dd will be with her aunty. xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm going to be using the CBFM and temping again. I've also got an appointment with the doctor on Monday morning. I was NTNP with my ex for 7 months and 7 months TTC this time, so I'm going to ask for tests as that's 14 months in total and still no baby :nope:

aww wow i hope it goes well at docs its agood idea to get your self checked out , i hope it goes well!!


----------



## bixie

Are you taking Evening Primrose? It can help with the EWCM that is good for the fertile time and I did notice a difference when I've taken it. So far have been pregnant 3 times and had one baby so its just getting it to actually stick that I need to work on :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

No, what does Evening Primrose do?


----------



## bixie

It helps you produce the right type of cervical mucus (i.e the most fertile stuff). Around ovulation it turns clear and stretchy and that is the best mucus for the little swimmers to move around in - they can survive in that for quite a few days whcih make the chances of some being there when you ovulate higher. Sorry if this is too much info but I did a lot of reading about it. Obviously Im not a doctor, but I noticed a big change when I started taking it. Its not too expensive either - a large tub is about £6 from Boots (I think). The way I see it is anything is worth a try!!! m also taking Agnus Castus which is supposed to help regulate my cycle as I can go almost 50 days between cycles. Im on CD 20 though and no positive OPK so not sure how effective that is. If you do take Everning Primrose Oil and Agnus Castus you are supposed to only take it CD1 until ovulation and stop once you know you've ovulated.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'll look into getting EPO for next cycle. I don't get paid until Thursday and I should ovulate not long after so don't think I'll be taking it for long enough to have any effect, but I'll definitely get some ready to start on CD1 next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## bixie

Thats if there _is_ a new cycle ;-) Good luck for this one got all crossed x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not very confident lol. Think I've about given up trying to get pregnant, seems my body doesn't want to :dohh:


----------



## bixie

We started for our first in August got pregnant at the end of May - unfortuately that turned out to be a missed miscarriage but then fell with DD about 3 months after. So Im sure it will be your time soon ;-) Always amazes me how people get pregnant "accidentally" all this bloody planning ;-) x


----------



## Rachael1981

I know! We've had well timed :sex: for the last 6 cycles and nothing, it's a miracle it happens to anyone by accident :wacko:

Sorry about your loss, and I know you recently had another loss :( must be hard :hugs:


----------



## bixie

Ahhh thanks, we're ok...getting there and just trying to look forward ;-) Lets hope we get those BFP's soon ;-) x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure we will :D x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies how are you all doing :) x


----------



## youngwife20

Hey! :) Doing really good 11weeks today! :) went out with a friend i hadnt seen in 3 months she was so suprised because a bump suddenly apeared last week and she noticed my bump asoon as she saw me and was like rubbing my bump lol i was thinking " yey i dont just look bloated n fat " lol how are you doing?


----------



## wishing4baby3

wow ur pregnancy has gone really quick i think,glad ur doing well though n got a little bump now,i think its more real once ur bump arrives :),when is ur scan bet ur on count down n dont 4get to get it on here,

well im doing ok,feel like crap all the time n cant shake the feeling tired but i can cope with that,whats driving me mad (warning rant) is my sil grrrrrrrrrr i wana smack her,she is jelouse of me being pregnant and even more so now she know its a girl and she hasnt said congrats or nothing but then her sil is 2 wks infront of me with a girl also yet she is really excited for her what:shrug: well i had a message off a friend who knows her sil well and warned me that my sil has ganged up with her sil to try n piss me off and go and buy everything i have got for laila o and yes its the one that tried steel my name for her :haha: well ive kept everything quiet since finding this out but my bil n sil looked after my dd n ds the other night,she shouldnt have been coming with my bil but decided to last min,well when i got home all of lailas stuff had been messed with in our bedroom so she has obviously gone messing without my bil knowing as he would hit the roof,well now her sil has been sending me messages on fb asking what ive brought ive not give anything away but said well im driving everyone mad buying everything pink like you,:shrug:how does she know that and also asked if ive got my pushchair yet she is buying the same one as me grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,im trying stay cool about it but if im honest she is really PISSING me off,sorry about the bad language :haha: why are people so childish really,sorry about the rant but it is slowly getting to me now n i av try hide it infront of them but dont you guys lol x x


----------



## youngwife20

Wishing- it is actualy going a lot faster than it was to start with! And for sure I will get it on here! My 13 week scan is 18th of august I'm so excited I am counting down the days for sure!!!!

Gosh that's so imature! She obvs has no life to spend time trying to piss u off!. And its okay u get it of ur chest! If it was me I'd get a lock on my room door so if she does come over to snoop around she won't be able to get in!! That wud realy piss her of even more lol she sounds like such a loooser!!!! 


Also if that woman asks what ur getting make it up (like something ur not actualy getting and for fun see if she goes out to get it lol u may as well have some fun at there expense if they want to be stupid! Xxxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww it will soon be here then,im excited for you lol,hahahaha i like ur thinking and to be fair i do put things on like we are having a 3d scan and see how long it takes for her say it and when it comes to putting a lock on my room i wont need to because i have said to my oh that they wil not be in our house agin while we are out,i find it so rude that you would even think of going in someones bedroom n start snooping as i wouldnt dream of it but hay thats me lol x x


----------



## youngwife20

Wishing - thanks for being excited for me! And I wudnt go snooping either she seems like such a weirdo tho lol what does ur oh think about it?


----------



## wishing4baby3

he is peed off about it but wont say much with her being his brothers gf,grrrrrrrr he may loose it soon though n say something because i can see it slowly driving him mad that she is so horrible with me for no good reason,i think some people just struggle to grow up lol x


----------



## youngwife20

i hope he manages not to loose it. but then if she does wow will she be put in her place! but some people just cant help themselves. she is clearly just jealous of you so .. take it as a compliment that she would spend so much of her time poking into your business! :)


----------



## tryng4another

helloooooooo

finally only moved into my new house, just got to try get everything unpacked :( before i left i had my midwife appointment which was great. dd got press the button for the machine to hear heartbeat and she shouts everywhere thats my brother or sister bless lol shes so excited now which is great. ever since she has been lifting my top up to try hear the baby lol 

hope every1 keeping ok xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

That's so cute! Glad you're all moved in :D


----------



## youngwife20

awww how adorable!! its so nice that dd is really excited! 12 weeks today wooohooooo lol :)


----------



## tryng4another

time should start flying in now youngwife. when is your appointment or have u had it?xx


----------



## youngwife20

I hope the time does fly lol and my apointment is 18th of august il be about 13weeks+4 i think there doing the nuchal test thing aswell , how are you doing trying?


----------



## tryng4another

im doing good, getting a nice bump now :) and feeling movement which is great. hopefully i wont have too long to wait for my 20week scan cant wait for it. xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Wow when did the movement start?


----------



## tryng4another

i have been feeling it since about 15-16weeks just little flutters but now its quite noticable.i feel it more when im lying down xx


----------



## bixie

Hi again all - finally positive OPK on CD37 (I hate 50 day cycles :( :( :( )
2 week wait again for me....Rach I noticed you are in yours again too - good luck hun x


----------



## youngwife20

bixie- goodluck to you both and wow 50 days! THAT is a long time hope it flys by for u :)


----------



## tryng4another

goodluck girls :) :dust: :dust:


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck rach n bixi we have everything crossed for you :)

youngwife only 8 days till ur scan how exciting,im enjoying ur count down instead of my own :haha:

trying4another hows everything,have you got this unpacking done yet :haha: only joking,hope ur settling in nicely and ur doctors is sorting ur midwife out so you get ur scan too asap :)

well im ok its 10.45am and im still lying in bed as oh has given me a morning off,my house is spotless as i cant stop cleaning,ive got bad heartburn and very tired from not being able go sleep till about 2 in the morning as i get a energy boost that kicks in after 10pm arrrrgggghhh,its driving me insane but then laila is getting stronger so her kicks arnt as easy to sleep through either,im getting so excited to meeting her and on one very big countdown :) x x


----------



## youngwife20

Aww wishing! its soo amazing that laila is kicking even harder but i imagine its not good when you want to sleep lol, since i got pregnant i havent been able to sleep at night! im so uncomfy , ive started feeling some sort of preasure in my lower belly like it feels like theres for sure something growing in there lol did your tuummy feel any different at about 3 months?

and hehe i didnt even know it was 8 days lol i have been trying to not think about it so it comes quiker but wow 8 days isnt long at all! i wil be counting down now lol


----------



## tryng4another

wishing we have downstairs all unpacked just need to do upstairs but if im honest im not too bothered about rushing it lol we have been too busy out finding shopping places, which isnt such a good idea lol i find it quite funny as everytime katie is using my tummy as a pillow she gets kicked in the head lol its almost like bean knows she is there lol oh also got a kick earlier lol 

not so good that you and youngwife finding it difficult sleeping. im fine getting to sleep its the early mornings that i dont like lol i would be restless from about 6am which im certainly not use to lol i love it when someone else takes over and lets u have some rest, though i only have oh for that now lol though inlaws are coming over 8th sep so i will be making sure we have money aside so me and oh can do something. xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I cant wait for the momment the baby kicks Hubby when tries to feel him/her kick! :) 

and trying that will be nice you and your oh having some time to yourself :) 
i think im going to get a big pregnancy pillow to help me get comfier at night my boobs are so sore at the momment, are yours?


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies, got something to tell you.......
 



Attached Files:







170.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## youngwife20

Omgggg rachel!! You did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for you omg omg this is so exciting!! How are you feeeling!!!!


----------



## tryng4another

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh woohoo well done rachael so excited and happy for you :) :) :) :) :) :) 

:happydance: 

:yipee:

:wohoo:

xxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm in shock, it all seems so surreal!


----------



## tryng4another

i bet im so glad for you :) seriously i seen it and started smiling. just take it easy now get your feet up and relax. did u find out today then? xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh!

I did an IC this morning (one of the ones you sent me!) and there was a super duper faint line on it. Bought a cheap mid stream test and after 4 hours holding I did that, there was a pink line came up so did a digi and it said pregnant 1-2! Found out about 20 minutes before my dentist appointment! :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

aww. i bet oh is over the moon too. u prob would of went into dentist not being able to stop smiling lol the best news i have heard in ages :) xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: rachael im sooooooooooooooooo freaking happy for you yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy ur preggers :haha:,awwwwwwwwwwwww im so glad uv finally got here,bet ur on cloud 9,:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: just need bixi now so all the baby :dust: in the world for her :) x x x x x x


----------



## tryng4another

this is def a good thread were all getting there :) xx


----------



## bixie

Well done Rach, thats absolutely fantastic news ;-) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies! 

:dust: for Bixie! :D


----------



## youngwife20

2 days till my scan!!!! :) soo nervous!!! how are you feeling rach? :)


----------



## Rachael1981

not long then!

I'm feeling pretty much normal :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

thats great youngwife, bet u cant wait just to see little baby :) xx


----------



## youngwife20

enjoy it for the momment lol coz when the extra tiredness and puking kicks in ul for sure know about it lol . though it felt awful i kinda liked it lol coz it made me feel like aww thts my little munshkin making me feel this crap! lol :p


----------



## youngwife20

trying- i for sure cant wait!!! 2 more sleeps wooohooooo :) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not looking forward to morning sickness lol, though I'll take anything for my little nudger :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

woohoo *youngwife* exciting times,get ur scan on asap once uv had it :),
glad ur still feeling good *rachael* you may be the lucky ones n have an easy one,i did with dd 1 n ds but this little madam is giving me everything lol,
*trying *hows things for you n have you heard when ur scan will be yet i wana know boy or girl but i think boy :),
*bixi* where are you in ur cycle now as i know ur still waiting to test arnt you if so good luck n come on bring ur bfp on i have everything crossed for you :hugs:
well im off to see my midwife in a min for an extra appointment as ive been ill with headaches,bellache n tightening,cloudy wee,dizzyness and dots floating in the eyes lol,told you she was giving me everything hahahaha,well my midwife just wants check its not an infection or high blood pressure so we will see n hoping i get hear her heartbeat too :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing i am still waiting on hearing anything. i have a doctors appointment on 31st but thats just a new patient thing. its cracking me up cos i dont even know what hospital i will be with. im hoping when i finally do get a scan that baby is willing to let us see, but im also thinking a boy for some reason. 

hope your ok and its nothing to worry about. though im sure its not nice feeling like that at all :( xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww trying i honestly dont know how ur coping with the wait as id be going mad by now lol,ill keep my fingers crossed you hear something asap,well my midwife appointment went fine and everything seems fine and she thinks its just one of those bad pregnancys but i dont mind that as long as laila is ok,the student mw made me laugh though as she was clueless,she said here is ur babys heartbeat n i was like are you sure its so slow n quiet it sounds like mine in which the normal mw said i was right hahahahaha,she did find it in the end though n it was loud n strong :) x


----------



## tryng4another

im not coping to well with not having it lol im actually close to asking oh to pay for a 3d scan next month haha 

glad everything went ok :) just not nice i guess for having a bad pregnancy though she will be worth it all in the end :) ha cant believe she didnt know it was ur heartbeat, a babies is so much faster lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

baby is healthy and happy!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02143.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## youngwife20

i was so nervous!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02132.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats brilliant. ur scan picture is so clear :) baby looks a good size xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you!! they say early scans artn acurate but they added 2 days onto how far gone i was when i had a 6 week + scan , and they gave me the same due date today! so was pretty acurate. i was such a bitch today so anxouis i was not in the mood couldnt even eat breakfast lol but was so happy to see the baby bouncing :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwwww loverly scan pic youngwife im thinking girlie what do you think :),im so glad all is well though,
trying i do hope ul av ur scan before the end of the 4 wks n then you dont av waste money on a private one unless you want one further into ur pregnancy x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Lovely pic :D

I want a scan :brat:


----------



## youngwife20

omg wishing - me and hubby think girl too! my bestie thinks girl too! ( mainly coz she wants her little baby son and my baby to get married lol) but i had a dream last night that my mum took our baby out for an hour and when she came back my boobs were full of milk and i needed to breast feed so baby was breast feeding then my mum came and sat down and the baby kept staring at my mum and getting distracted and was more intrested in staring my mum out then eating lol and the baby was a girl and looked so realistic as to what i think the baby would look like lol :) i do have a feeling! but my mum thinks its a boy!..

i did my facebook anouncment today and people were so suprised as they didnt even know i was pregnant lol even when i was asked to my face they said " is there somthing youd like to tell me".. i said "..nope there isnt" lol so i didnt lie i just didnt have nuthing to tell them haha but it felt so good to let the cat out the bag lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

wont be long rachael n you will be getting urs :),
youngwife how strange is that,im going off the skull theory ive learnt on here as they say flat forhead n pointy chin is a girl n round forhead n small chin boy,it was right for my scan so will be intresting to see,i would dream of both sexes but mainly girl yet i neva saw her face id just see a pink or blue blanket hahaha x x


----------



## youngwife20

ooh i never knew what nubb ment lol and i saw everything little babys hands face little body lol. i havent dreamt about a boy yet. even though i always wanted a boy first lol so i thought id dream about that more! but i dont mind either way im just sooo relieved. i have no symptoms yet babys bouncing and having fun waving lol so i can now enjoy my pregnancy and not keep wishing for sickness so i know everythings ok lol hehe hopefuly il be getting a glow sometime soon :p


----------



## bixie

Full house ladies ;-)


----------



## youngwife20

:happydance:omg BIXIE!!!! congratulations wow were all pregnant now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs::baby::cloud9::flower:

so happy for you congrats :) xx


----------



## bixie

thanks youngwife - really hoping this one sticks this time - Hoping Im not being too optimistic adding my tickers ;-) x


----------



## bixie

And Wishing, hope you start feeling a bit better soon. Love the scan pic youngwife, its the best feeling seeing it on the little screen isnt it ;-) x


----------



## youngwife20

It was an amazing feeling for me hubby and my mum! a big sence of relief came over us! :) 

and im realy happy for you , you really deserve it and this one will stick! try not to worry to much! and your tickers look great! :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations bixi :wohoo: :wohoo: omg full house of pregnant ladies im soooooooooooooo happy for us all and bixi ur little bean is a sticky one n tickers looking great,im so happy we have all got there and its up to all of you but id be happy to keep this thread going n will have change the title a little :) what do you think,awwww its such a great feeling us all getting there,i could cry with happiness :haha: x x x


----------



## bixie

Thanks ;-) Defo up for keeping this going, its great chatting with you all and sharing all our experiences ;-) x


----------



## wishing4baby3

i enjoy chatting to you all too as its been a long journey for us all getting here so will be so nice seeing bump pics,scans n then baby pics,exciting times for us all :)


----------



## tryng4another

wooooooo congratulations bixie :) so happy for u. :happydance: how amazing we have all done it :) it just shows u how some support can help us all get through the long process and journey. now this time next yr we will all be mummies either 4 the 1st time or again :) xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Bixie! :happydance:

When are you due? :D


----------



## youngwife20

wishing- lol i just asked you a question on your wall but ive seen the answer on the first page lol of when we all got our positives :) congrats everyone!!!!! now were sticking together till we all give birth. then further sticking after that  lol x


----------



## youngwife20

woooooo a substance leaked out my boob today :) a different symptom. and im really happy that means my boob milk is getting ready does it?? lol


----------



## bixie

Rach, due to my really long cycle this time, Im not sure, but going from the positive OPK I think it will be the end of April - have doc's appointment next Fri and will see what they think, they may refer me for bloods to get a better idea...or they may just agree with what I say! If I went from the day of my last period (which was my early miscarriage) then I'd be about 7/8 weeks pregnant now, which is clearly wrong seeing as I only ovulated 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

You're due not long after me then! :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

its all very exciting now,there is about 5 months between me to racheal n bixi n then trying n youngwife inbetween but yeah all info is on first page as thought it would be nice to be able look bk if we wanted,there has been some ups n downs on this thread but we are on a good up right now n thats how it will stay,we can be moaning pregnant women togetha hahaha,youngwife it isnt milk thats coming out ur boobs but it will be what turns into it once baby is here hehehehe x x


----------



## amommy

What a wonderful thread, and so nice for you to all stick together!


----------



## youngwife20

Hey amommy! :) feel free to join in :) goodluck on ur ttc journy! Hopefuly it won't be long till ur joining the bfp journy :)


----------



## bixie

Thanks amommy....and welcome ;-) Wow, 7 children thats brilliant ;-)


----------



## tryng4another

how are you all feeling today?

i cant believe that im 21weeks and already having very restless nights. last time my arthritis didnt seem to bother my pregnancy but this time im all aches and pains :( kind of wish i had my doctors back home cos a least i would be able to see him tomorrow.


----------



## youngwife20

trying-:hugs: i hope your atthritis stops hurting! 

and i feel amazing 14 weeks pregnant today.. feel like ive reach a milestone the official second trimestor. even though its starts at 12 week people dont seem to consider it second tri till 14th so im 2 weeks away from 4 months! when is it half way there? 4 and half months? so how many weeks is tht lol xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hope ur feeling beta soon trying n ur new doctors should still see you if you really need to with being pregnant, youngwife the half way mark is 20 weeks as you have 40wks of being pregnant all together so another 6 wks n ul be there :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

doctors here isnt that good. even then there isnt much they can really do as i cant take anything so just have to get on with it i guess but will def be worth it.

like wishing said 20weeks is half which does seem weird as thats 5months but ur preg for 9months lol 

from deciding to have a relaxing time on sofa i had dd lying across with her head on my tummy, baby never stopped kicking. as soon she got up i had a huge kick which basically made my whole belly move even oh seen it :haha: . dd has got to the point were she keeps pulling my top up saying i want to feel my brother or sister, then would start making my belly move to try wake baby up lol shes so funny now, even trying to blow raspberries on my tummy, cant stand that though lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

Trying- aww ur kid is adorable!! And why is that 5 months is half way if ur pregnant 9months lol now u said it it doesn't make sence lol
Wishing- 6 weeks isn't that. Far ! Wow :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

ive looked this up for the same reason and ur not actually 5 months till more 22 wks as the count pregnancy months different,you can get it up on google if you want work it out properly :), trying im having the same thing with my kids,they lift my top up anywhere just so they can see her kick lol,well im 25 wks today so 15 wks left till due date :) x x x


----------



## tryng4another

glad im not the only 1 who keeps getting there top lifted up lol think its just so amazing for them altogether and suppose it is still keeping them well involved. i havent had dd lift it up in public just YET lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing :) thanks for explaining :)


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave:

How is everyone? 5 weeks today, only 35 to go :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

how u feeling overall rachael? 5weeks woohoo, those 35 will soon fly in lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Feeling fine, just tired and hungry!


----------



## tryng4another

i hope ur resting loads esp if ur tired :) u had a doctors appointment? xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh I had an appointment on Friday, she told me to book a midwife appointment at reception on the way out and put it in my notes that I'm pregnant.


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats gd, bit its feeling so much more real now :) im rather excited now cos every1 is preggers :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

was sitting thinking that we should have like a logo thing for this group. with all of us now preggers we can have a logo to do with the group. xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm no good with logo's :rofl:


----------



## bixie

Hiya all - know the feeling Rach, Im shattered (I'd forgotten this when I was expecting my daughter!!) - having a bit of a stressful time at work at the moment and ended up telling my boss that I was pregnant but early days - I want to avoid any stressful situations if possible but its hard when you havent told everyone lol! 
Yep its such good news that we are all expecting ;-) And yep, Im naff with logos too took me long enough to work out my ticker lol


----------



## tryng4another

yeh i could mayb get oh to create 1 but i couldnt do it either :haha: just thought was a good idea lol aww hope work doesnt stress u any more xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I think logos a great idea! :) im not very artistic though lol so i wont be creating one! 

and bixie i think its a great idea you told them. i told my boss at 5 weeks because i was off for awhile, hopefuly your stress will be reduced! :)


----------



## tryng4another

sorry ladies butt im in proper rant now. the health service here r so rubbish. i thought when i registered with my new gp that they would at least tell me the process of everything to see midwife 1st then can sort stuff with hospital. i rang the hospital today and got a lovely midwife. she told me i had to ring doctors and get a urgent midwife appointment. the secretary tells me i would have to wait 3weeks, and to phone midwifes at hosp. oh is getting paid next week so im going to beg him for a 3d/4d scan for when i turn 24weeks. i will at least get to make sure my baby is ok before the nhs can tell me. im so mad right now. just the fact they expect u to wait so long i am already 2weeks over


----------



## bixie

2 weeks over that's awful they should make u a priority :-( hugs and hope u get seen soon. 3D/4D will defo be worth it for your peace of mind x


----------



## tryng4another

yeh i hope i hear some good news by tomorrow. i phoned the hospital back and they have phoned the community midwife so they said if i dont hear from them by tomorrow 9.30 then give them a call and explain everything. the hospital midwife said that when u phone up asking for a urgent appointment 3weeks is not acceptable. we have decided for a gender scan now if we dont get to find out. on a plus side it will be something more for dd to get involved :) she will love it xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Gosh trying tht must be anoying all this waiting! When was ur last scan apointment ? Like hw many weeks weere u?


----------



## Rachael1981

That must be so annoying tryng :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

I felt the baby kick 3 TIMESS!! 2 times in the same day.. then 3rd time when i was at work :)


----------



## bixie

Ahhh youngwife thats brill, love it when that happens ;-) Soon he/she wont stop ;-)
Just come back from docs and been referred to the hospital - he's asked for an early scan in light of my previous M/Cs so hopefully will get one at 8/9 weeks at the end of Sept- going to make sure that they still do the 12 week one as well!


----------



## youngwife20

Thats great that you get an early scan! keep your mind at rest through out your pregnancy!! :) i love scans and midwife apointments lol something to look forward to that is in reach!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

Hi ladies sorry I'm not on much at the mo but my laptop has broke :(,it's good to see your all doing great,Rachael and bixi how are you feeling and great news about the early scan bixi,trying how's things gone today have you heard off the hospital yet,youngwife great news on feeling bump kick,it will just get stronger n more often now :), well come Sunday I'll be in double digits for my count down to meeting Laila,I've been out buying her again today and apart from bottles,footmuff n carseat I'm almost ready for her with just over 14 wks left :),Omg forgot say when listening to her heartbeat on wed with the midwife she had hiccups and we heard them ova the sound of her heartbeat,was so cute and amazing x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Awww can't wait to see/hear our baby :D

As for buying things - I've already bought a cot, bouncer, steriliser, monitors, 9months+ car seat :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife20 said:


> Gosh trying tht must be anoying all this waiting! When was ur last scan apointment ? Like hw many weeks weere u?

i was 10week when i had my scan, then had midwife appointment at 18weeks i think it was when i heard heartbeat. aww u felt movement thats brilliant. wont be long and its alot more and oh will be able to feel it :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Rachael1981 said:


> That must be so annoying tryng :hugs:

yeh its really annoying, ur being so prepared buying lots :) its always good with having xmas only a few months away too cos u wud be at least half by then xxx


----------



## tryng4another

bixie said:


> Ahhh youngwife thats brill, love it when that happens ;-) Soon he/she wont stop ;-)
> Just come back from docs and been referred to the hospital - he's asked for an early scan in light of my previous M/Cs so hopefully will get one at 8/9 weeks at the end of Sept- going to make sure that they still do the 12 week one as well!


that will be brilliant bixie :) i hope they give u both scans too, its always nice seeing baby so much more. i know with my last pregnancy i had a lot of scans compared to most and its amazing xxx


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I'm not on much at the mo but my laptop has broke :(,it's good to see your all doing great,Rachael and bixi how are you feeling and great news about the early scan bixi,trying how's things gone today have you heard off the hospital yet,youngwife great news on feeling bump kick,it will just get stronger n more often now :), well come Sunday I'll be in double digits for my count down to meeting Laila,I've been out buying her again today and apart from bottles,footmuff n carseat I'm almost ready for her with just over 14 wks left :),Omg forgot say when listening to her heartbeat on wed with the midwife she had hiccups and we heard them ova the sound of her heartbeat,was so cute and amazing x x

i got a phone call yesterday from a community midwife from another part of were i live, got me booked in for next week :) hoping to hear heartbeat again cos oh didnt hear it last time. then hopefully within 2weeks max i will have my scan :) oh its flying in wishing, its great cos i know im not far behind u :) i havent got anything yet apart from stuff i kept from dd. getting my pram next month though :) aww thats so cute laila had hiccups, it wouldnt surprise if i had this too cos it feels this 1 has hiccups constantly lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I haven't bought anything. In my familys culture buying anything before 7 months can be like ginxing things so.. I have to wait! Lol but my mum said on the 1st of december we'll get everything in one day! So I have my list ready so I'm not worried lol x


----------



## youngwife20

I had a weird thought this morning! But when the babys born they are so small and don't have much of an immune system? I felt really gross thinking lots of ppl r gonna come round to my house and touch my baby and I dnt know when they last washed there hands... I do have ocd but not realy about cleaning and its completly settled down then suddenly this thought came into my head.. How do I solve this go round with anti septic spray to spray on everyones hands? Would they get offended do u think? X


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad they are finally doing something for you trying,defo would piss me off if they hadnt,i cant believe how quick time seems to be going at the mo as it dont seem 5 mins since the start of the 6 wks hol n now they only have a wk left so i think urs will go this quick over christmas time x x youngwife there are rather a few people who dont buy till last min but my god it would kill me lolol,id prob say im like rachael buy the moment i find out almost haha,i think the best thing to do is just say dont mean to be rude but please will you wash ur hands before you hold him/her but to be fair they are stronger than you realise as they still have loads of ur antibodies in them protecting them,ill be the same with people who smoke,ive quit so i dont want people holding her if they have just had one as they are still breathing it all over her for a good 15 mins after having one so going be putting my foot down,it wont go down well but i dont care x x


----------



## tryng4another

yeh with dd i wasnt aloud to buy anything until i passed 12week mark and this time i have stuck to it again. u will love buying everything when the time comes :) 

im glad there doing something now for me too, i just cant wait to see how my baby is doing now :) im hoping to have baby before xmas day lol with any luck they will say yes to my c section lol i had such a weird dream last night that at 35weeks i went into labour, they were going to let it go ahead and i was shouting at them saying no i cant i have to have a section. they were saying well u have no reason for it lol of course i went mad again telling them that it was in my notes for a section but no1 had my notes lol i really hope this dont happen i will go into complete panic :haha:


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> glad they are finally doing something for you trying,defo would piss me off if they hadnt,i cant believe how quick time seems to be going at the mo as it dont seem 5 mins since the start of the 6 wks hol n now they only have a wk left so i think urs will go this quick over christmas time x x youngwife there are rather a few people who dont buy till last min but my god it would kill me lolol,id prob say im like rachael buy the moment i find out almost haha,i think the best thing to do is just say dont mean to be rude but please will you wash ur hands before you hold him/her but to be fair they are stronger than you realise as they still have loads of ur antibodies in them protecting them,ill be the same with people who smoke,ive quit so i dont want people holding her if they have just had one as they are still breathing it all over her for a good 15 mins after having one so going be putting my foot down,it wont go down well but i dont care x x

Thank you :) Your so right! i wont care either  but i wont be over the top with it  :) and i dont mind waiting now i enjoy writing lists lol so i keep adding things to it of what we have to buy so thts exciting enough for now but i will be so excited to go in that shop and get everything lol


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> yeh with dd i wasnt aloud to buy anything until i passed 12week mark and this time i have stuck to it again. u will love buying everything when the time comes :)
> 
> im glad there doing something now for me too, i just cant wait to see how my baby is doing now :) im hoping to have baby before xmas day lol with any luck they will say yes to my c section lol i had such a weird dream last night that at 35weeks i went into labour, they were going to let it go ahead and i was shouting at them saying no i cant i have to have a section. they were saying well u have no reason for it lol of course i went mad again telling them that it was in my notes for a section but no1 had my notes lol i really hope this dont happen i will go into complete panic :haha:

Gosh scary dreaam!!!


----------



## bixie

ahh trying, thats great they are seeing you next week. And hope that you get your section before Christmas, that will be a lovely Christmas present!! 
Youngwife, I was the same when she was very small but you'll probably find most people at least offer to wash their hands before having a cuddle. And yeah they do have really good immune systems and so they are never as fragile as they look ;-)
I did another Clearblue digi today and I've got up to the "Pregnant 3+" mark so fingers crossed my levels are rising like they should be this time!


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats great bixie, everything going as it should :) how have u been feeling? 
i cant wait for my appointment this week im actually excited for it. im also changing my doctors as im not happy with the 1 im at. so i can change doctors to the place where im seeing a community midwife. i will be questioning them about it any way on thursday while im there.


----------



## tryng4another

i have my midwife appointment tomorrow morning and im rather excited. i dont have a clue whats going to happen at it but its still exciting. i know she will be booking me in, but i would love for her to find the heartbeat so oh can hear it :) at the moment i feel like this bump is getting bigger everyday but im enjoying every moment. 

how is every1 feeling?


----------



## bixie

Ooo hope you get to hear it too ;-) x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm just tired a lot and that's about it!


----------



## youngwife20

im great :) got the results back from nuchal scan. 1 in 77,000 chance the baby has downsyndrom either way i wouldnt have done any further testing but im so happy! and everything else is fine!! :) it was worrieing for a second! coz i have a trait of a blood disorder ( which means i dont have the disorder i have the trait so if i had a baby with someone else who has the trait chances are high the kid would have the blood disorder) anyway so we did full testing before we started trying for baby. but the results from the test they did on my husband showed my hubby had a high level of himoglobin f which would be even worse if combined with my trait blood as they thought the high level was a sign of another blood disorder ( al so complicated) but would have caused alot of issues with the baby. so we got results back today and they said everythings normal that those levels are high for no reason. so im so thankful!!! i have never been happier. and were so relieved!! sorry to write this long message!!!

goodluck at your apointment trying! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad everything is good with your tests :D

My midwife appointment is tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it :D


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael1981 said:


> Glad everything is good with your tests :D
> 
> My midwife appointment is tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it :D

aww goodluck!!! let us know how it goes :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck for seeing ur midwifes today rach n trying cant wait to hear some updates,bixi have you heard anything else yet,youngwife great news on the all clears bet you feel like a weight has been lifted off ur shoulders,nothing new for me except my 4d scan is booked for the 13th of this month and i go into 3rd tri on monday,it has flown i think x x


----------



## tryng4another

rachael the tiredness isnt so nice, much better if u do actually sleep loads though :) lol the only thing is no matter how much u sleep ur still tired. hope everything goes ok today :) 

youngwife im not sure what those meant but im def glad that the tests all came back good :) 

wishing ur so lucky going for the 4d scan :) we have looked into all that but only for going for it if i dont get to find the sex out. 

i have been making sure i have been drinking loads this morning just so that ketones dont show up again in urine sample as every time i have gone im getting told off lol i drink as much i can during the day and at night it slows right down for some reason. partly the fact i dont like having to get up during the night to go for a wee lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> good luck for seeing ur midwifes today rach n trying cant wait to hear some updates,bixi have you heard anything else yet,youngwife great news on the all clears bet you feel like a weight has been lifted off ur shoulders,nothing new for me except my 4d scan is booked for the 13th of this month and i go into 3rd tri on monday,it has flown i think x x

oh yeh a big weight!! and wow 3rd tri!!! so exciting!! how r u feeling?:happydance:


----------



## youngwife20

trying- Thank goodnes you never have to know what those ment lol im really happy thanks ! spa weekend this weekend! treating my mum as a suprise she doesnt know were we are going woohoo ;)


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats lovely hope u both have a nice time :) 

had my appointment and im very pleased :) should have my scan no later than next friday woohooooooooooo we got to hear the heartbeat too which was brilliant for oh and dd. baby was doing alot of moving at the time too we could it aswell :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Just back from doctor's and my appointment with the midwife. She's lovely :D

Filled in all the paperwork she needs to do. Loads of it! Family history and my medical history and all the usual stuff. She took bloods to test for blood type etc and a urine sample for who knows what :shrug:

She's referring me to a consultant at the hospital because of my back and history of depression. I should get my dating/nuchal scan appointment by letter within in 3 weeks and my next appointment with her is in 10 weeks time when I'm 16 weeks, unless my dating scan drastically changes my due date in which I case I need to contact her and she'll move my appointment accordingly. She has my due date as April 26th which is 2 days ahead of mine :shrug: Not going to adjust my tickers though until after my scan as that will be the date they go on.

Don't think there's much else to say except I didn't get my Bounty pack as they've run out so will have to wait :shrug:


----------



## youngwife20

lol urin sample to check there isnt protiene in urine :) 

and glad things are gettign sorted. i didnt get my bounty pack till i had my 13 week scan. though i havent done anything with it , they said i can prop to sainsburys to get the next pack but havent done that yet! :)


----------



## tryng4another

i havent claimed my bounty pack just yet lol got good news today i have my scan on friday woohooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for your scan on Friday! Will you be finding out the sex? :D


----------



## youngwife20

The weekend away was really good :) and my belly has popped :) 4 months today woohoo , good luck for your scan!! :)


----------



## tryng4another

i will be asking about the sex of the baby i just hope baby is willing to corporate with us lol 

aww thats great u had a nice weekend :) 4months its flying in for u


----------



## bixie

Ahh good luck, hope he/she plays ball ;-) we couldnt see what our daughter was, so ended up going for same day private scan - stupid really but we had set our hearts on finding out!!!
Just rang to book my appointment - so much for early scan - they cant get me in for my booking in appointment with midwife until 29 September when I'll be almost 10 weeks anyway - and its only then they'll book in my scan - what GPs want and what they can do are obviously two very different things!
Can hardly eat anything at the moment though and feeling so so tired so hoping these are good signs (had the same when expecting DD).
Let us know if you find out the sex!! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry feeling bad Bixie but hopefully it's a sign of a sticky baby!

I'm still not feeling all that bad :wacko: Just little things that remind me I'm pregnant like tender bb's if I squish them (or one of my cats walks on them) and feeling a little nauseaous here and there. I actually gagged picking up Holly's mess this morning and I've never done that in the whole time I've had her :shock: Also suffering with tiredness and diarrhoea :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

bixie said:


> Ahh good luck, hope he/she plays ball ;-) we couldnt see what our daughter was, so ended up going for same day private scan - stupid really but we had set our hearts on finding out!!!
> Just rang to book my appointment - so much for early scan - they cant get me in for my booking in appointment with midwife until 29 September when I'll be almost 10 weeks anyway - and its only then they'll book in my scan - what GPs want and what they can do are obviously two very different things!
> Can hardly eat anything at the moment though and feeling so so tired so hoping these are good signs (had the same when expecting DD).
> Let us know if you find out the sex!! x

im thinking that baby will be happy to show us, as it is def 1 little wriggler constantly moving about which i love :) if we dont find out think we will be going for a private scan too only cos i really want to know, i have got patients lol 

sometimes they just know how to annoy a pregnant woman lol the good thing is your getting all the signs that everything is going as it should :) as soon i can i will posting about my scan, the only thing is inlaws are here so it could be later on that night as we have planned a day out with them after lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

Rachael1981 said:


> Sorry feeling bad Bixie but hopefully it's a sign of a sticky baby!
> 
> I'm still not feeling all that bad :wacko: Just little things that remind me I'm pregnant like tender bb's if I squish them (or one of my cats walks on them) and feeling a little nauseaous here and there. I actually gagged picking up Holly's mess this morning and I've never done that in the whole time I've had her :shock: Also suffering with tiredness and diarrhoea :wacko:


glad ur getting some signs that everything is good :) it helps ease ur mind a little just not nice feeling rubbish. xx


----------



## bixie

Its all worth it in the end ;-) x


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies glad to see your all doing good even in a bad way at times but like bixi has said its all worth it in the end,trying good luck with your scan friday bet ur getting so excited now n hope baby behaves n shows the world what colour you will be buying for,

well im not sure if you all remember lisa from this thread but her baby grew its wings :angel: at 15wks to go play with all the other angel babies up in heaven,she had a little boy and called him ben so rip ben and sleep tight little man and lisa sending big :hugs: ur way hun,we are still here if you eva feel ready to come bk on and talk :flower: x x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

RIP Ben and huge hugs to Lisa :hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

racheal n bixi ive just realised ur both past 6 wks gone where have them last few wks gone only felt like last wk you were saying you got ur bfp,ul be having ur 12 wk scans before we know it :) x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I know, it's just over 3 weeks since I got my BFP! Hoping this means it's a sticky bean :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

racheal im sure ur fine,your young and had no problems in the past,i wasnt sure about putting it on about lisa because of worrying you but ive had to change the front page plus youve seen me mc to go on n have a healthy pregnancy and then bixi has mc but really early on like i did plus has a lo already so she knows that passing 6 wks is a big mile stone so we are all doing great :),what month are you due in again x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm due in April :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww it will soon be here you know,hows the shopping going lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

Aint bought anything for a while. OH stopped me before he ended up skint lol


----------



## bixie

ahh Lisa massive hugs, know I havent actually met you personally but thinking of you x

I've just come back from the Emergency Early Pregnancy Unit - had tiny spotting yesterday and this morning and doctor advised me to go to their walk in centre. They were amazing and saw me really quickly. Did a scan and after a bit of prodding, there was a teeny tiny heartbeat pumping away ;-) Taken a load off my mind although I guess I'll never truly relax until I have my little'un in my arms ;-)


----------



## wishing4baby3

haha racheal that has made me laugh :haha:

bixi try not worry i mc the month before my bfp with laila and around the 6wk mark had spotting too n was already booked in for my early scan and it also showed her heartbeat,i was told it was most likerly late implantation spotting which can happen but you can also spot around the time ud be having that 1st missed af and didnt you say you have long cycles if so could of been that too,once you see a healthy heartbeat the % of a healthy pregnancy goes up for you too :) x x x bring on the 12wk mark for you n rachael as thats when you relax the most x x


----------



## bixie

Thanks wishing ;-) Yeah it was only a tiny bit but I always panic now where blood's concerned ;-) They have me down as 6 weeks too, so looks like my calcluations are pretty accurate ;-) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad everything's ok Bixie!

I can't wait to get to 12 weeks. Once I see baba at the scan I think I'll feel much better.

Buying a changing unit tomorrow :blush: My own money though, finally got my backpay :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

well you only need ask the other girls but i constantly worried till about 16wks but ive chilled out now i can feel her lol,i neva once worried with my dd n ds though so it just shows how quickly things can change with one bad experiance,
rachael i have a feeling ul have eveything before i do hahaha,no ionly need carseat and footmuff to my pushchair n then its just outfits n what not in different ages,i was gona get the carseat next wk but having my 4d scan instead hahahaha x


----------



## tryng4another

wow my heart goes out to lisa :hugs: i hope she is ok. R.I.P Ben


----------



## tryng4another

rachael i would def say your prob ahead of me lol we havent really got anything yet but we get plenty of money at the end of the month so thats going towards xmas and baby :) 

i really cant wait for my scan in a 2days :) 

bixie im glad u seen a heartbeat :) and that everything was ok xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I just like being organised. And I've gotten loads of bargains. Waiting on oh to paint the nursery now


----------



## tryng4another

yeh we got some bargains last night in morrisons so now have more stuff :) its just cracking me up cos i want the room all sorted now and i cant until oh has some1 to help him lift the heavy stuff out of the room


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh I'm waiting for OH to paint the nursery, but I'll be waiting ages. Our bedroom looks like Mothercare currently, and there's still loads we need to get :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

mayb he will surprise u sometime soon with it all painted :) what colour u going for? we have all the baby stuff sitting in the cot at the minute


----------



## Rachael1981

Nah he won't. I'll end up doing it myself despite the fact I probably shouldn't lol.

I would love to pile everything in the cot, but the cot is in bits in the bedroom :haha:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Hey girls! I dont know if u remember me, i posted some on here when the thread was started. Was just cruising around BNB and noticed everyone had gotten their BFPs!! Way to go everyone. I never imagined the pregnancy going by this fast! Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## tryng4another

well had my scan and everything went well :) babies legs are measuring a week ahead of everything else haha so thinking going to be another tall baby. consultant booked me in for a c section on 22nd dec in time for xmas woohoo 

*we are team blue *

so will be callum ross :) though father in-law says albert haha 

so so so excited now


----------



## wishing4baby3

waiting to grow loverly to hear off you,how are you feeling and congrats on expecting a little boy have you any names yet,



trying :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: on expecting a baby :blue: bet ur over the moon,one of each now bet ur feeling blessed :),loving the name too,hows katie taken to finding out she is having a baby brother and how brill that he will be here for christmas day for you all,its just great x x x


----------



## tryng4another

waiting to grow u havent got long to left bet u cant wait :) 

wishing katie has taken it rather well, we let her tell her auntie on the phone and she seemed so happy about it lol im so happy will be here for xmas just means i will need to have steriod injections as it will be before 39weeks by a day. but i really dont mind them


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwwww bless her hehehe,i love it when they are like that about these kind of things :),he will be nice and strong by then anyway hun as they are classed as full term from 37wks so dont worry it will just mean he will be a couple of oz's lighter than if you went to 40wks lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

i doubt very much there will be much difference between callums weight and katies as its only 2days difference from the pregnancy lol im sure he will be a big boy too lol so far we have only told inlaws the sex and its driving my dad mad at the moment though it is rather funny. we said we would tell them in a few days. i know they will be thrilled for a grandson :) i couldnt believe it cos with the scan he started moving alot and the lady said he was a good baby cos he was giving her the measurements easily lol will get scan picture up soon need oh to get it on laptop from his phone xxx


----------



## tryng4another

hopefully it worked but this is my scan picture :)
 



Attached Files:







330054_10150281022031143_635301142_8223784_1916878481_o.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## youngwife20

Trying- awwww wow so exciting! adorable baby! must be exciting to know what day your baby will actulay be born! was your lo born with c-section to?

may i ask what made you to opt for a csection? is that an elective csection?

the idea of a c-section is my worst nightmare , scary thinking about it, is there positves of a csection? like i know why people do it when theres a risk etc. but otherwise is there ?
x


----------



## tryng4another

with dd i had to have a elective section, as i have arthritis with limited movement in my hips because of it. my consultant for the arthritis suggested that if the baby was to be over 8lb then section would be the best option. at 38weeks i had a estimated weight done and she was 8lb 6oz (ended up 10lb by 39weeks 1day when she was born). so this time as the baby is more than likely going to be as big roughly they said that a elective section would be fine. xxx


----------



## tryng4another

oh and as for the recovery etc, it was actually rather good for me. the 1st day ur not aloud to be up and about cos of the epidural, and u would have a catheter (not sure if spelt ryt). the next day i had it taken out and was aloud to get up and walk about. i stayed in 3nights in total. the day i got out i felt fine and was out walking in the town. i think every1s recovery after is different. they do offer u parcetamol but i didnt need it. this time i could be out by 2nd day as long everything is ok, plus i will have the extra support at home. if someone i knew was to get a section i could happily help them out and let them know its not actually that bad. though i would say a emergency section would be scary just because its not what u expected xxx


----------



## youngwife20

trying- thanks for answering sorry about your arthritis thats more for medical reasons so i understand that and i hope youl be home as soon as!! xxxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies how are we all doing,
im very excited for tomoz as im having my 4d scan,will upload pics tomoz evening :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

aww how exciting :) u so have to post the pics on lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Did any of you ladies feel abit sore about 17 weeks? my lower stomach were i feel the baby is lieing is hurting abit.. and i thought it might be that cyst i had that blead. but went hosp they didnt even do a scan to check they just said il be fine.. 

i dont know if its normal or not? x


----------



## wishing4baby3

well laila didnt want to behave and decided to face my back all the way through and use my placenta as a pillow so we got one pic from the side and got go back a week sat to try again so lets hope she is good that time, but here she is :)



youngwife yeah thats normal so dont worry n ul find you will get it on and off now through out as he/she gets bigger :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

aww lovely wishing. 

what type of pain youngwife? i know u can get alot of pulling which is u stretching. i know even now if i move my legs to sharply then it hurts the bottom of my tummy but its like i have pulled something. do u have ur 20scan soon?xx


----------



## youngwife20

wwishing - aww so cute :)

trying - it was just like constant ache. not sharp or strechy just very uncomfy . they booked me in for a scan this friday my 20 week scan wasnt till 6th of october. do you think they will cancel that and do the alomaly scan this friday? or let me have both apointments?

I also have a midwife apointment tomorow but dnt think shel be ding anything .

the pain has stopped now other than the usual discomfert when babys lieing realy low , :)


----------



## tryng4another

im not sure what they will do about the scans. the good thing is the pain has stopped now, hopefully the midwife can help you tomorrow, she may check for heartbeat and as long thats fine she may not do anything more with them booking u for a scan. good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you trying :) i heard the babys heart beat with my doppller yesturday 148 was what i counted so thats pretty normal, i hope everything is okay :) 

and thank you! :) xx and happy vday :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

yeah i agree youngwife with trying but any worries ur midwife should be able explain more,good luck with ur scan friday too bet ur excited to seeing ur baby again,i feel like ur pregnancy is going quicker than mine hahaha x x,
trying how are you feeling and hows it going keeping ur little mans sex quiet lol,i dont know how ur doing it i would have cracked by now haha,have you brought anything yet for him x x
rachael n bixi how are you both doing and hope your not feeling under the weather with sickness n what not x x

well im still on cloud 9 and cant stop thinking about laila finally being here in our arms after seeing her and her little chubby cheeks lol,bring on my next scan in just over a wk and then after that its just the final 10 wk count down eeeeeeeek lol,feels like ive waited foreva to get here :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing im finding it rather easy not telling everyone lol i told a few family members and my best friend so as long they know i wont break lol i have quite a few asking on facebook which i have just been ignoring the question lol they would then private message me asking and my answer is family know and thats all who need to know for now haha my friend did suggest because they are all gossips that i should tell them all different lol that should stop them asking :haha: 

we have got him a few things but not that much yet. we get extra money in few weeks so will be getting him more then plus get his pram lol i havent been feeling to bad mostly just my back been sore come about 7pm. i find it rather funny cos katie will just come over to my tummy and shout at my belly button callum wake up lol poor wee man is going to get tortured when he arrives lol 

i would be so excited knowing that next week i would be getting to see baby again, hopefully laila behaves for u this time and lets you see her face :) xxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing- thank you! i am very excited! i love feeling the little kicks everynow and then too!

the midwife said everything went really well blood preasure normal babys measuring good and heard heartbeat , so happy! she said the pain may be from the baby pushing on the cyst but she doesnt think its any problem im happy about that!! and it does feel things are going faster now lol almost 20 weeks! wooho0 but yours is going fast think lol 


omg 10 weeks is is round the corner wow! so exciting , when will you pack your hospital bag? xx


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats good youngwife :) 

has anyone been offered the glucose intolerance test? i got a letter today saying i had to go for mine start of october? 

also i have to be tested for mrsa or something. what does this involve? i know that i have to get my midwife to do this 1 at my 28week appointment


----------



## youngwife20

They said I'd have the glucose test at 20 or 25 weeks I think! + and mrsa is just a quick swab I had that a few days ago when I went to the hosp with tht belly ache - they swabbed my nose but different places swab different arreas but its quick xx


----------



## youngwife20

Also my hosp don't give u result they say "no news is good news" x


----------



## tryng4another

at least i know others have to get them done too lol i will be getting them both done early october. not looking forward to the glucose test cos they say im not aloud to eat in the morning before it, i have got to the point all i do is eat lol i will be making sure i eat loads the night before which also has to be before 9pm. xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Do you know what they do ? i heard they make yu drink some gross sugery stuf!

and omg me too i even while im eating i think about what im gonna eat next lol but since i got pregnant ive lost 9lbs .. but that would not include baby weight so might be abit more lol :)


----------



## tryng4another

i was told to bring a bottle of lucozade original with me too drink, which i really dont mind cos i enjoy drinking it lol yeh i havent gained any weight either. lost a few kilo, thought would of started putting it back on but nope lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Hey ladies!!! Scan went great!! The cyst isn't of concern he said so were happy about that!! :) would write a longer message but my phone isn't co-operating lol so have to keep it short :p hope ur all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats great glad everything went well. was it a normal scan so u can still have your 20week scan xx


----------



## youngwife20

Yeh they said i can still have the anomoly scan the scan was so detailed i have a pic of when the baby put there hand right near and you could see 5 fingers!! the consultant was so shocked! he said the baby is so small so he is suprised that we can see all 5 fingers so clearly already :) and the baby is measuring good and the cyst he said is still there but not growing so e said it shouldnt cause me any issues :)

how are you doing?? xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww great news youngwife bet ur over the moon n only a few wks till you see him/her again :),great that it picked so much up too,
trying i noticed on fb ur still feeling the tiredness alot,well im sorry to say that has never passed for me so may not for you,it could be with you having katie to run around after x x


----------



## tryng4another

aww that is brilliant youngwife, glad u will be getting ur 20week scan too. wow that would of been amazing just to see all the fingers etc :) xxx

wishing i thought it might of been running about after katie alot thats causing it, but this week and abit i didnt have much reason to be tired. adam has been off work so he has been getting up with her, and basically doing everything doing the day for her even the housework. its at the point im falling asleep really quickly on sofa not actually being able to control it that much. i have a doctors app on monday so think its worth just mentioning it maybe xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

yeah id defo mention it if ur that bad because it could be low iron but also remember it could be a backlash from moving and everything and its only just hit,hope it passes a little for you though soon as i know its rubbish being so tired when you have a house to run and a toddler to run around after x x


----------



## youngwife20

I have a secret for u ladies :) its a girl :) I found out at the scan coz she was showing us the goodds and shaking her legs everywere but I was 17.5 days so he said tht I shud keep it quiet till they confirm @ the 20week scan so haven't anounced yet xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg youngwife congrats on ur baby :pink:,how exciting bet ur over the moon n well done on keeping it quiet lol x x


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u so much!! I knew the baby was a girl I felt it lol - but I didn't wanna mention it till the 20week scan but then I thought ppl do gender scans even earlier so :p how r u doing wishing? X


----------



## tryng4another

aww that is brilliant youngwife


----------



## tryng4another

Just seen how big my bump has actually got in a few days. Im starting to look huge now :) will try get a pic on later. How is every1? Esp rachael and bixie not seen u both on here in a while xxx


----------



## bixie

Hiya girlies...sorry I'm on hols at the mo in the south of France...so been a bit busy. Just thought would log on and say hiya ;-) Im not bad, still feeling really quite sick, which has been a bit of a downer on the holiday but still lovely to be away with hubbie and our little girl. Missing all the things about France I love......wine, brie, pate, mussels......still its all worth it ;-)
I'm looking pretty big too, I think its going to be hard to hide the bump when I go back to work on Monday! I know they said that you show earlier with your second but I didnt think it would be this early! Congratulations guys on the Team Blue and Team Pink updates ;-) Thats brilliant news ;-) xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats on team blue tryng and team pink youngwife! :D

Sorry I've not been around but started work full time and I'm so so tired in the evenings!


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad to see your both doing great rachael and bixi,how come uv started full time rach is it to bring in extra money to spoil ur little bump :),sorry its really tiring you out though,
bixi glad ur enjoying ur hols as much as you can with ur oh and dd and like you say the feeling sick and not being able to enjoy all the food you like over there will defo be worth it :),i had my bump at 6 wks this time so i think it defo does show up mega early on some people,
trying you defo need get a pic on so we can see ur bump,il update mine on here at the wkend once ive had my 2nd 4d scan as i can upload it all at once x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I applied and was offered the job before I found out I was pregnant! Full time is best though as more pennies to get baby things :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

thats a defo you can shop till you drop now hahaha x


----------



## tryng4another

hi this is the pic of my bump :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo072.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww trying what a loverly bump and hope you dont mind me saying but you seem bigger than me on the pic i put on fb,you are carrying higher than i am though so do you think thats why you look bigger x x


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh i just went and looked at ur pic i think i look bigger too. It could well be im carrying higher. I am carrying lower compared to what i was with dd though. This is my point i think wer bump just keeps getting bigger lol its maybe his big legs thats making it bigger haha xx


----------



## tryng4another

Aww enjoy ur holz bixie just a shame u cnt enjoy the things u love there. i dont thibk i showed that early this time but as u cn c im making up for that now haha 

Didnt know u got a full time job rachael well done. How u liking it? U must be exhausted working. Xx


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> Hiya girlies...sorry I'm on hols at the mo in the south of France...so been a bit busy. Just thought would log on and say hiya ;-) Im not bad, still feeling really quite sick, which has been a bit of a downer on the holiday but still lovely to be away with hubbie and our little girl. Missing all the things about France I love......wine, brie, pate, mussels......still its all worth it ;-)
> I'm looking pretty big too, I think its going to be hard to hide the bump when I go back to work on Monday! I know they said that you show earlier with your second but I didnt think it would be this early! Congratulations guys on the Team Blue and Team Pink updates ;-) Thats brilliant news ;-) xx

Aww have fun in france!!! wow your already getting big thats exciting!

Hope you have a great time - when will you tell people your news? xx


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael1981 said:


> Congrats on team blue tryng and team pink youngwife! :D
> 
> Sorry I've not been around but started work full time and I'm so so tired in the evenings!

Thank you! :) 

And aww i know how you feel to start with i couldnt even be bothered to cook lol you should make food like in advance and freeze it lol so when you get home its all ready so you can have more time to rest! XX


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> hi this is the pic of my bump :)

wowwwww that is a lovely bump!!!!! im only 18 weeks but when i rub my belly it feels alot firmer i cnt wait till its realy big  xx


----------



## youngwife20

what does the whole carrying higher or lower mean? is it were the baby is positioned? x


----------



## bixie

Thanks - youngwife, I have already told pretty much everyone (I never kept it quiet with DD either!) apart from work (execpt my boss) - will tell work after I've had my scan.
Trying thats a lovely bump ;-) Youngwife, carrying higher means the bump is high rather than low - it is often said that boys are carried high and to the front, and girls low and near the bottom....but not always the case though ;-) I just chinese predicted the sex of this baby, and it says boy, but we shall see ;-) I am still convinced its going to be another girl!!


----------



## bixie

And I remembered by bump really "popping" at about 22 weeks - it was like it doubled in size overnight lol


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> Thanks - youngwife, I have already told pretty much everyone (I never kept it quiet with DD either!) apart from work (execpt my boss) - will tell work after I've had my scan.
> Trying thats a lovely bump ;-) Youngwife, carrying higher means the bump is high rather than low - it is often said that boys are carried high and to the front, and girls low and near the bottom....but not always the case though ;-) I just chinese predicted the sex of this baby, and it says boy, but we shall see ;-) I am still convinced its going to be another girl!!

aww 2 little girls how sweet! i had a feeling this baby was a girll so womens intuition must be very strong! lol 
and thanks for explaining!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

how can you tell when your tummy really has popped? my belly looks loads bigger! but mostly on the bottom but the top is big too.. is that just bloat? everyone around me says im lots bigger but i am not sure if its baby or bloating lol


----------



## bixie

I dont know, cant explain it - it was just a very noticeable difference just between 19 and 22 weeks! ;-)


----------



## youngwife20

i feel my tummy is huge now lol i look down and theres a belly lol x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww thats lovely. I know im huge already its getting to point im uncomfortable just sitting on a very comfy sofa. Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't have a bump yet lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

rachael you will have dont worry,just over 2 wks n ul be having ur scan wont you :)


im finally hitting my last 10wks tomoz :wohoo:,had my 2nd 4d scan too yesterday and our little lady is still breech with her bum down and feet up infront of her face lol so didnt really see much but still loved every second of it,we did see her eye open and close a few times in the 2d bit of the scan which was amazing abd she looks like she has chubby cheeks lol x x
her leg and her face is where her knee is lol


her face and above her forehead is her foot


----------



## youngwife20

awwwww wwhat a cute baby!!! how long are they breech for? when should they turn? 

and i love getting bigger lol i cant wait till strangers notice ( well they may already notice but im a big girl.. so they may think i might b preggers but they dont wanna feel akward incase im just bigg lol


----------



## tryng4another

i had that awkward moment at an appointment i had with a health centre nurse last week. she was taking my weight, height and waist measurements just for my records. when she went to take my waist measurement she just sort of went are you??? and that was it. so i thought i best jump in and say pregnant yeh lol i thought it would of already been down on my notes for the health centre but dont think it was lol xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

well they can turn at any time,my dd or ds were neva really breech at all but think she has till 36 to 38 wks to turn head down it just gets harder for her as she is getting less room,awww im only a size 8 and still got called fat cause of my bump,they didnt half go red when i said thankyou for that i thought it was just my baby growing hahahaha,trying that has made me laugh i honestly think that you can tell the difference between a pregnant belly and a little weight and as if it wasnt already on ur records,i think thats bad really as you shouldnt of had to tell them x x


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> i had that awkward moment at an appointment i had with a health centre nurse last week. she was taking my weight, height and waist measurements just for my records. when she went to take my waist measurement she just sort of went are you??? and that was it. so i thought i best jump in and say pregnant yeh lol i thought it would of already been down on my notes for the health centre but dont think it was lol xx

HOW funny! i might have said no just for a laugh to see her reaction lol that would have been so funny! :happydance:


----------



## tryng4another

wishing i would have to remember that incase i come across the situation again lol i think it sometimes depends on which way ur bump is sitting at the time and what your wearing lol i know that day the top i was wearing makes me look so much smaller than i really am. 

was all chuffed with myself i can have my cup of tea balancing on my bump, though i dont think i will do it, just i know for a fact my little man will end up kicking it lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

aww i can almost balance my lipbalm on my bump lol thats a start lol i was told i had an obvouis bump today this man said " have you been eating alittle extra recently lol" i said nope theres actualy a baby in there " and this women said |"i should hope so!! your belly is so obvously carrying a baby!!! if you wernt wed be worried" lol ( by the way ive never spoke to these 2 people ever lol so it was random ) but lol im very chuffed that ive passed the "just looking bloated" stage haha wooohoo  

and i have been feeling the babys prodding alot more friequient now i love it scan on thusday!! the anomoly scan cant wait to find out everythings ok!! :) 

anything new ladies xx


----------



## youngwife20

20 weeks on sundayy!!!! wooohoo ( my bottom ticker apears to be laggin a week behind lol)


----------



## bixie

Just got back from the midwife - all went ok and my scan is 18th October....very exciting! Am being referred to a consultant as I had gall bladder surgery back in Jan (caused by my previous pregancy!) but they're hoping it'll be fine and I can be released back to the midwife. My doppler arrived today as well but no luck hearing anything apart from placenta! I know its early though as I didnt find DD's heartbeat until 11 weeks so will just keep trying on and off - at least it was detected back at 6 weeks so hopefully its still goin strong ;-)
How is everyone? x


----------



## youngwife20

aww congrats bixie!! im so glad everythings going well for you! 3 more weeks and youl be 12 weeks so exciting! im doing amazing , just really love being pregnant every single part of it . lol the bump the little prods the back pain lol the always hungry lol the rash all over my boobs due to having extra sensitive skin in pregnancy ( i didnt know i had extra sensitive skin till now lol thats what my doctors said anyway lol) but every little thing that reminds me im pregnant makes me sooo happpy lol :)


----------



## bixie

Its a lovely feeling isnt it ;-) I am feeling pretty rough still at the moment, but I keep telling myself that its all worth it!!! Managed to pick up the HB on the doppler today as well - about 168 bpm so that was so nice to hear!!!


----------



## youngwife20

Woww this early! That is so awsome! So exciting xx


----------



## tryng4another

Busy times for some of u coming up with scans etc :) seems like everything is going quickly for u all.
How u all been keeping? 

My little man has been causing a little trouble for me the best few days so hopefully when see midwife next week she can help. Getting major heartburn all day and then back pain come 3pm maybe before that. He will be worth it all though


----------



## youngwife20

Trying - aww i hope you feel better , milks good for heartburn? 

And i feel amazing never felt so great! my bellys getting realy big and i feel the baby everyday now. not propper hard kicks just prods and pokes :)


----------



## tryng4another

I wish milk would help me lol i drink loads of it each day. Aew thats great ur feeling amazing the 20week point i would say is maybr the best cos u r rid of all the early symptoms and not got to the next stage of sore backs etc lol whrn is ur scan again? Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Its thusday :) Ive had a little bit of backache but not too bad, if im lieing on my back i cant get back up easily lol so i have to roll on my side then get up lol


----------



## tryng4another

Cant wait to see ur scan pic :) i know what u mean, we have a corner sofa and i sit right back in then when i have to get up its a right struggle much to dds amusement lol if only she was strong enough to help me lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck for ur scan tomorrow youngwife:)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank uu im so excited cnt believe its finaly today xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck youngwife and enjoy :),how is everyone else doing,im getting a little bored now and just want laila here but apart from getting a footmuff im ready for her so prob why ,i wana put my crimbo tree up too hahaha x


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks wishing n. Wow ur 31 weeks 5 more weeks till ur full term! If u work when r u starting mat leave and do u hv any holidays ur using before it starts xx


----------



## tryng4another

i know what u mean by saying you want the tree cos it means its that little bit closer to xmas lol im trying not to put mine up too early cos it will annoy me after a while, i get sick looking at it lol im doing ok, got my glucose intolerance test tomorrow not really looking forward to it cos it means no breakfast tomorrow lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

im a full time mum youngwife so at home already so apart from running around after dd n ds n housework my days are the same everyday lol,i said to oh its a shame we aint got a brake away or something else look forward to so it brakes it up a little but all we have look forward to is laila coming n then christmas hahaha n i am stupidly excited for both :haha:

trying good luck for tomoz but how rubbish is that about not being able eat in the morning,i would brake that rule i think :haha:,il put my tree up last wk of nov probably as it gets the kids excited a little more but i do put it back down new yrs day as it drives me mad by that point,think i may start watching crimbo films to pass the time lol x x x


----------



## youngwife20

Just confirmed its a girl :) it went well they said everything seems healthy but because she wouldnt turn over they couldnt get a good view of her spine and kidney i jiggled my bump and tried to get her to move but she wasnt having it lol so going back next week to check her again, they said shes growing bigger than expected for my height so i told them to look at my husband!!! hes 6.3 and im 5 foot 2.. if there going by my height then course shes tall but lol they dont take the partners height into consideration lol but she said there not worried seen as theyve seen my husband lol :) and im happy they said i can still have a waterbirth if my iron levels stay at a good level thank goodness so al in all great news :) xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> im a full time mum youngwife so at home already so apart from running around after dd n ds n housework my days are the same everyday lol,i said to oh its a shame we aint got a brake away or something else look forward to so it brakes it up a little but all we have look forward to is laila coming n then christmas hahaha n i am stupidly excited for both :haha:
> 
> trying good luck for tomoz but how rubbish is that about not being able eat in the morning,i would brake that rule i think :haha:,il put my tree up last wk of nov probably as it gets the kids excited a little more but i do put it back down new yrs day as it drives me mad by that point,think i may start watching crimbo films to pass the time lol x x x

gosh 3 kids to look after soon you will be busy!!! lol 

and i didnt put a tree up last year i was working away so wasnt at home. so i may this year . even though were not home for christmas:dohh: erm .. so actualy now thinking about it lol i probably wont put a tree up lol :p but will for sure next year lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

glad she is doing well youngwife :) aww that will be nice u get to see her again :) xxx

had my test done today but wont know my result until monday. i put a complaint in too today about the lady taking my blood, as not once was she wearing gloves, then she dropped a needle twice after taking my bloods. the 1st time she dropped it down between my leg and the chair. the 2nd time oh near got it in the head. i also done mrsa testing and 28week bloods. suppose it saves all those being done with the midwife next week. cant wait to see midwife next week, as im hoping she will give me something for heartburn :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the scan went well youngwife and I would have complained too tryng! Where was that at? I'm hoping Sunderland's ante natal unit is a bit better :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

it was at northallerton friarage. she is the only 1 i have had bad experience with. the consultant there is brilliant. he agrees with anything i say lol how u been keeping rachael?whens ur scan?xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok thanks. Scan is next Friday :happydance:


----------



## tryng4another

aww thats great bet u cant wait :) u still been feeling real tired? xx


----------



## tryng4another

am all happy today got my glucose intolerance results back and im fine :)


----------



## bixie

That's brill news trying  x


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwwwww so happy for you trying n just noticed ur in 3rd tri now too :)
how are you doing youngwife,
n racheal cant believe ur 12 wk scan is nxt friday thats flown,when is urs again bixi x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great tryng :D

Scan on Friday, can't wait! :D


----------



## bixie

Mines a week tomorrow - very excited!!


----------



## wishing4baby3

o wow i honestly think its flying for you rach n bixi,please get scan pics on for us to see :) x


----------



## tryng4another

i agree pics uploaded :) 

just back from 28week midwife app and........ i def think im having a big baby again lol from being slightly under with my bump measurements last time baby has taken a huge growth and im now 2weeks ahead lol little man keeps this up and he will end up arriving before my section which means i will have been right. i keep telling people i will go early lol


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> awwwwww so happy for you trying n just noticed ur in 3rd tri now too :)
> how are you doing youngwife,
> n racheal cant believe ur 12 wk scan is nxt friday thats flown,when is urs again bixi x x x



Hey :) Im doing great BABYS kicking alot :) nothign new here though going for a scan again tomorow because baby wouldnt turn over! :)


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck for scans tomorrow girls :) 

Im so happy got my pram, raincover and footmuff yesterday :) also had my flu jab any1 else getting this? Xx


----------



## youngwife20

scan went great! She co-operating lol :) and shes fine and healthy, apperently she has a big belly lol but they said its normal! 

and thats exciting 2 more months before i start buying stuff! its tradition to wait this long but i cnt wait lol 

trying - have you got much else to get xx


----------



## tryng4another

thats great she is doing well :) im sure u have everything listed that you want to get though :) lol i know it would be driving me mad not being able to get it yet but as you say its your tradition. have you got names picked out? 

we arent really getting too much cos we have alot of things still from dd, its mostly just things that we would like to get lol we made sure he has a snowsuit thing etc for coming out of hospital cos no doubt it will be freezing lol just need to get him some scratch mitts and maybe some more clothes oh and nappies lol. 9weeks and 6days until he is here :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

glad ur scan went great youngwife n she behaved for you,
trying which buggy have you had n howsthe heartburn now,

well with just over 7wks left for me the heartburn,backache,sleepless nights and braxon hicks have kicked in really bad,spent last night crying because ive had enough but it dont help that i have 2 lo's to run around after no matter what,i am defo well n truely ready for her be here now x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> glad ur scan went great youngwife n she behaved for you,
> trying which buggy have you had n howsthe heartburn now,
> 
> well with just over 7wks left for me the heartburn,backache,sleepless nights and braxon hicks have kicked in really bad,spent last night crying because ive had enough but it dont help that i have 2 lo's to run around after no matter what,i am defo well n truely ready for her be here now x x

buggy is graco fusio and i love love love it :happydance: 

aww i totally feel for u, im struggling with having dd to run about after. i try to take it easy with her, more so now. the thing u have that i dont is the sleepless nights cos for some reason as soon my head hits the pillow im out of it lol braxton hicks have been going on a while but really noticable now. i didnt actually know what they were until someone told me lol i have gaviscon for heartburn but not helping. i have cut way back on the milk too cos i know people say it helps but i thought i would see what happens if i dont touch it, and it just delays it a bit. hopefully everything eases for you soon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

hey ladies, my scan went well. measured a day ahead so due April 23rd now. baby was a complete wriggler lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

i think the graco fusion pushchairs are really smart n with it,wont be long till you will be pushing it now :),awww ur like me then nothing seems to help with the heartburn just calms it for a while longer,its not nice is it,i slept fine like you till i hit 30 wks n then all of a sudden i just cant knod off,i go bed at half 9 and im still wide awake at 1:30am if not later n then my ds has been getting up at 5:30am grrrrrrrrrrrr,i think you get braxon hicks sooner n stronger the more babys you haveso ive had mine since 16wks this time but they have now reached the point they take my breath n still got 7wks left hahaha,god help me at the end she will fly out il push that hard just so i get my body back quicker hahaha,as far as i know she is still breech too :(,

Rachael so glad ur scan went great and you now know when he/sheis due,how was it seeing them for the first time after all the months of waiting bet you were on cloud nine :) and you now have a proper due date yaaaaaaay,just bixi to have her scan now n then its gona be countdown to 20 wk scan for 2 of you n then giving birth for 3 of us,how exciting :) x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

my 20 week scan us December 9th. I also ordered our travel system last night, getting the graco mirage+


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> thats great she is doing well :) im sure u have everything listed that you want to get though :) lol i know it would be driving me mad not being able to get it yet but as you say its your tradition. have you got names picked out?
> 
> we arent really getting too much cos we have alot of things still from dd, its mostly just things that we would like to get lol we made sure he has a snowsuit thing etc for coming out of hospital cos no doubt it will be freezing lol just need to get him some scratch mitts and maybe some more clothes oh and nappies lol. 9weeks and 6days until he is here :)

Trying- I am getting sooe xcited to buy stuff i cant believe ive lasted this long. but hubby said he wants to paint the nursery so that should keep us busy lol and yep names been chosen since before i got pregnant  but were keeping it a secret till shes born , im really excited about that.

Im so happy! i reaaly love being pregnant i wake up in the morning and just feel so excited lol.

and wow not long for you its so amazing your already pretty much! aww when will you start packing your hospital bag? and i have the longest list of things to buy which im still adding too lol :p xx


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> glad ur scan went great youngwife n she behaved for you,
> trying which buggy have you had n howsthe heartburn now,
> 
> well with just over 7wks left for me the heartburn,backache,sleepless nights and braxon hicks have kicked in really bad,spent last night crying because ive had enough but it dont help that i have 2 lo's to run around after no matter what,i am defo well n truely ready for her be here now x x


Thank you! im really glad she did think she was listenting to grandma lol coz my mum asked her to co-operate she didnt listen to me last time lol naughty girl lol :haha:

and wow not long now for you and it will all be over! to be honest i love being pregnant and i think il want one right after  depending on how my labour goes lol 

and what does braxton hicks feel like? xx


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> glad ur scan went great youngwife n she behaved for you,
> trying which buggy have you had n howsthe heartburn now,
> 
> well with just over 7wks left for me the heartburn,backache,sleepless nights and braxon hicks have kicked in really bad,spent last night crying because ive had enough but it dont help that i have 2 lo's to run around after no matter what,i am defo well n truely ready for her be here now x x
> 
> buggy is graco fusio and i love love love it :happydance:
> 
> aww i totally feel for u, im struggling with having dd to run about after. i try to take it easy with her, more so now. the thing u have that i dont is the sleepless nights cos for some reason as soon my head hits the pillow im out of it lol braxton hicks have been going on a while but really noticable now. i didnt actually know what they were until someone told me lol i have gaviscon for heartburn but not helping. i have cut way back on the milk too cos i know people say it helps but i thought i would see what happens if i dont touch it, and it just delays it a bit. hopefully everything eases for you soon :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...



How far gone were you when your braxton hicks started?

What colour is your buggy? 

Im only 21 weeks and i cant sleep coz my belly gets in the way lol to start with that maternity pillow helped but now it gets in the way lol


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> i think the graco fusion pushchairs are really smart n with it,wont be long till you will be pushing it now :),awww ur like me then nothing seems to help with the heartburn just calms it for a while longer,its not nice is it,i slept fine like you till i hit 30 wks n then all of a sudden i just cant knod off,i go bed at half 9 and im still wide awake at 1:30am if not later n then my ds has been getting up at 5:30am grrrrrrrrrrrr,i think you get braxon hicks sooner n stronger the more babys you haveso ive had mine since 16wks this time but they have now reached the point they take my breath n still got 7wks left hahaha,god help me at the end she will fly out il push that hard just so i get my body back quicker hahaha,as far as i know she is still breech too :(,
> 
> Rachael so glad ur scan went great and you now know when he/sheis due,how was it seeing them for the first time after all the months of waiting bet you were on cloud nine :) and you now have a proper due date yaaaaaaay,just bixi to have her scan now n then its gona be countdown to 20 wk scan for 2 of you n then giving birth for 3 of us,how exciting :) x x x

wow i just realised im at the countdown stage its so amazing!!


----------



## youngwife20

Rachael1981 said:


> hey ladies, my scan went well. measured a day ahead so due April 23rd now. baby was a complete wriggler lol

aww congrats rachael thats so exciting - are you gonna find out what your having xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep we are finding out for sure! :D


----------



## bixie

Scan 9:30am tomorrow!! Wonder whether my guess of 30 April is going to be right?! I think I may be further on (mainly due to the size of my belly!) but my scan at 6 weeks looked like it was on target so who knows!! Hows everyone doing? x


----------



## youngwife20

im doing great just completly exausted lol my husband snores all night so i cant sleep lol nd ear plugs dont work.. i stayed at my mums last night , and have a day of work nd was hoping for a decent night sleep didnt go sleep till 6am then my husband phoned and woke me up but before that the antinatel clinic woke me up too.. anoyying lol - apart from that im good- and good luck with your scan :) i assume your growing bigger because this baby isnt your first xx


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> i think the graco fusion pushchairs are really smart n with it,wont be long till you will be pushing it now :),awww ur like me then nothing seems to help with the heartburn just calms it for a while longer,its not nice is it,i slept fine like you till i hit 30 wks n then all of a sudden i just cant knod off,i go bed at half 9 and im still wide awake at 1:30am if not later n then my ds has been getting up at 5:30am grrrrrrrrrrrr,i think you get braxon hicks sooner n stronger the more babys you haveso ive had mine since 16wks this time but they have now reached the point they take my breath n still got 7wks left hahaha,god help me at the end she will fly out il push that hard just so i get my body back quicker hahaha,as far as i know she is still breech too :(,
> 
> Rachael so glad ur scan went great and you now know when he/sheis due,how was it seeing them for the first time after all the months of waiting bet you were on cloud nine :) and you now have a proper due date yaaaaaaay,just bixi to have her scan now n then its gona be countdown to 20 wk scan for 2 of you n then giving birth for 3 of us,how exciting :) x x x

i have made oh put the buggy together already lol it was out that night just so i could see it lol im with midwife next tuesday again so will be asking them for something else to try ease the heartburn. i dont really remember getting braxton hicks at all.i have no idea when they started just know that there def here now as if im doing something i have to stop, i would get a few a day. i hope the next few week fly in for you cos im sure u feel absolute rubbish and dont want to do anything at all. i know in a way i dont want to do anything but i get the urge to just clean lol xxx


----------



## tryng4another

glad scan went well rachael :) xx

good luck for your scan bixie xx


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife20 said:


> tryng4another said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing4baby3 said:
> 
> 
> glad ur scan went great youngwife n she behaved for you,
> trying which buggy have you had n howsthe heartburn now,
> 
> well with just over 7wks left for me the heartburn,backache,sleepless nights and braxon hicks have kicked in really bad,spent last night crying because ive had enough but it dont help that i have 2 lo's to run around after no matter what,i am defo well n truely ready for her be here now x x
> 
> buggy is graco fusio and i love love love it :happydance:
> 
> aww i totally feel for u, im struggling with having dd to run about after. i try to take it easy with her, more so now. the thing u have that i dont is the sleepless nights cos for some reason as soon my head hits the pillow im out of it lol braxton hicks have been going on a while but really noticable now. i didnt actually know what they were until someone told me lol i have gaviscon for heartburn but not helping. i have cut way back on the milk too cos i know people say it helps but i thought i would see what happens if i dont touch it, and it just delays it a bit. hopefully everything eases for you soon :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far gone were you when your braxton hicks started?
> 
> What colour is your buggy?
> 
> Im only 21 weeks and i cant sleep coz my belly gets in the way lol to start with that maternity pillow helped but now it gets in the way lolClick to expand...

no idea when they started just sometimes they arent very nice at all lol my buggy is black, silver/grey. hopefully you get some good sleep soon before you get to the unbearable stage lol for some reason i had a rather rubbish sleep until about 6am. then i must of went into a deep sleep, as i usually wake up with oh alarm at 7am but i slept right through it, luckily dd give me a really good lie in today until 10am.though i still feel extremely tired.with the heating on in the house it makes me just want to fall asleep lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for the scan Bixie!


----------



## bixie

Back in work now! All went well although the baby was not playing ball and wouldnt move about much! Obviously a lazy baby who likes its home comforts too much!! Have now been put at 12 weeks 4 so due 27 April - only 3 days away from my estimate so that was good!


----------



## tryng4another

Thats great everything went well :) 
I was going to say must be a boy but then this boy of mine is non stop lol it was dd who was the lazy 1 xx


----------



## Rachael1981

mine wouldn't stop moving lol. glad everything is ok bixie


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> Back in work now! All went well although the baby was not playing ball and wouldnt move about much! Obviously a lazy baby who likes its home comforts too much!! Have now been put at 12 weeks 4 so due 27 April - only 3 days away from my estimate so that was good!

aww glad there doing well and you have a stubburn baby lol mine was stubbern to start with lol but shes beeing better now


----------



## youngwife20

its so hard trying to choose a pram think ive chosen now - the silvercross 3d in rouge :) hopefuly i wont keep changing my mind lol :)


----------



## tryng4another

Choosing a pram is really hard cos there so many nice 1s. U will know when u have seeb the right 1 lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

i hope so ive only seen it online so far lol so will go and have a look this weekend maybe x


----------



## tryng4another

yeh def suggest that u try find it, and you can test it out. see it better aswell.i have tested mine out with dd in it lol she loves it too and says her brother will be very warm in it haha she got to have the footmuff on it going to the shop cos its so cold here lol xx


----------



## bixie

I had the Bugaboo Bee - its been great and so light and manoueverable. Gutted i have to get a double one but with two under 2 I need to really, a buggy board will be no good whenever Emilia gets tired or I need to restrain her!!! Im looking at the Phil and Ted range, they look quite good and you can get a newborn flat in them.


----------



## tryng4another

aww lovely, i did think about a double 1 but dd is usually fine when out. she has a bag which is a harness.so we ended up going against it and got a single 1.


----------



## youngwife20

tryng4another said:


> yeh def suggest that u try find it, and you can test it out. see it better aswell.i have tested mine out with dd in it lol she loves it too and says her brother will be very warm in it haha she got to have the footmuff on it going to the shop cos its so cold here lol xx

aww your dd is so adorable - its good you cn test it with her in it x


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> I had the Bugaboo Bee - its been great and so light and manoueverable. Gutted i have to get a double one but with two under 2 I need to really, a buggy board will be no good whenever Emilia gets tired or I need to restrain her!!! Im looking at the Phil and Ted range, they look quite good and you can get a newborn flat in them.

hwo old is your daughter- and how old will she be when your new arival comes x


----------



## bixie

youngwife20 said:


> bixie said:
> 
> 
> I had the Bugaboo Bee - its been great and so light and manoueverable. Gutted i have to get a double one but with two under 2 I need to really, a buggy board will be no good whenever Emilia gets tired or I need to restrain her!!! Im looking at the Phil and Ted range, they look quite good and you can get a newborn flat in them.
> 
> hwo old is your daughter- and how old will she be when your new arival comes xClick to expand...

She's 17 months now and so will be almost 2 when the new one arrives ;-)


----------



## tryng4another

bixie that will be a lovely age gap. mine will have 3years and 1 week between them lol we seem to like christmas babies in this family lol so poss thinking this will be the last before we end up with christmas day :haha: a family member had mentioned did we only do it that time of the year lol luckily the last birthday before dd is hubbys and that end of september and the next 1 isnt until middle of january lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

I agree its a lovely age gap id like 2 kids under 2 but we will see how this one goes lol i do love being pregnant and my hubby loves me pregnant lol and i cnt wait for her to get here so hopefuly wel still want another soon after we know what its reely like lol its so exciting especialy now we can feel her outside i cant wait for mmy next milestone vday!!! In one week xx cnt believe il be 6months xx


----------



## tryng4another

Well how is every1? 

Had a midwife appointment today still measuring 2weeks ahead. Dont think he will be wanting to wait until section if i carry on like this lol i really must start getting everything ready just incase lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

is he measuring 2 weeks ahead like biggger in size? im doing good :) just excited to be almost 24 weeks . but im tired though lol :) but happy nothig new here :)


----------



## tryng4another

Its my bump that keeps measuring bigger. I would say its down to baby as im sure he will be just as big as his sister lol wow near 24 weeks everything seems to be going really quick for u. The tiredness is rather annoying lol im all excited cos babies cot bedding has arrived today :) so now the plan is to go sort his room out today woohoo


----------



## tryng4another

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/310153_10150336067451143_635301142_8528430_1229378812_n.jpg


callums room :)


----------



## Rachael1981

That looks great :D


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey how are all of you doing,sorry not around much lately but one my laptop charger has broke again so av use my slow phone n 2 i cant sit still long enough :haha: is there anything new going on n trying callums room is lovely bet your even more excited now :) for me laila is still breech and if she dont turn head down herself il be having a c section around 28th november x x


----------



## youngwife20

aww trying - his room is adorable and yupppp 24 weeks on sunday time is flying im really happy to be geting further along lol the more weeks go by the more relaxed i become lol

im tinking of getting a white furiniture set with cott, but im thinking whether its cheaper to just get a white cott then a changing table thts white then draws tht are white. did you use a changin table with your baby? x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> hey how are all of you doing,sorry not around much lately but one my laptop charger has broke again so av use my slow phone n 2 i cant sit still long enough :haha: is there anything new going on n trying callums room is lovely bet your even more excited now :) for me laila is still breech and if she dont turn head down herself il be having a c section around 28th november x x


yeh its making me really excited for his arrival. its a shame that laila is still breech :( at least u cant go overdue. how u feel about possible c section? xx


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife20 said:


> aww trying - his room is adorable and yupppp 24 weeks on sunday time is flying im really happy to be geting further along lol the more weeks go by the more relaxed i become lol
> 
> im tinking of getting a white furiniture set with cott, but im thinking whether its cheaper to just get a white cott then a changing table thts white then draws tht are white. did you use a changin table with your baby? x



i love his room lol all his bedroom furniture is white apart from the changing table. the changing table i used for dd so its the colour her bedroom furniture is. we got the white stuff seperately too. its not too expensive from ikea. will post a picture of the section of his room with the changing table too. i find it rather handy for storing the bath under too.means he can have his bath sitting on top of it for bath time. then when im not using it there is a storage space for it. xx


----------



## tryng4another

wont let me upload today :(


----------



## wishing4baby3

Awww I bet it's made Katie more excited too as I know Millie n Oscar did when I made Lailas cot up,how's the choco eclaires going down too lol :),I'm feeling ok about it now as like you say I defo won't go over n Sean is off for 2wks so it won't all be that bad :/ I hope lol,youngwife your pregnancy seems to be going the quickest lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> Awww I bet it's made Katie more excited too as I know Millie n Oscar did when I made Lailas cot up,how's the choco eclaires going down too lol :),I'm feeling ok about it now as like you say I defo won't go over n Sean is off for 2wks so it won't all be that bad :/ I hope lol,youngwife your pregnancy seems to be going the quickest lol x x

Yeh it is she couldnt wait to get in his room and have a look. Though she has argued that he has to be moved to her room lol think callum may have his down as all i can feel is what i think could be hiccups right at the bottom. The eclairs were great still got a full packet :) i was good and didnt eat them all haha aww glad ur ok about it now, good he is off for 2weeks to help u. I think youngwife pregnancy is going quickest too wish mine would seem that quick lol xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Lol everyone says they think it going fast lol i agree mostly lol cnt believe im already 6months really happy about that i have a week of worrk to rest and pamper myself my doc signed me of with spd and said i need to rest which im gllad about because work was getting stressful lol xx


----------



## bixie

You take it easy Youngwife! Defo put your feet up and have some "you" time ;-) The nursery looks lovely trying ;-) We cant plan a nursery yet, as Emilia is still in it and the new baby would be in with us for 6 months anyway.....and we want to move house - maybe before, maybe after the baby. But there will be plenty of other things for me to organise lol.
Decided the other day to have a private scan in a few weeks (they can tell the sex at 16 weeks apparently) - so hopefully will know whether its team pink or team blue a week on Saturday!!! My 20 week scan is 9th December which just seems like so far away ;-)


----------



## tryng4another

Aww there is always plenty to do with expecting a new baby lol 9th of december isnt too far lol about 4/5weeks it will fly in. I hope baby is good and lets you see what sex they are. Hopefully like my little man and flashes everything :haha: xxx


----------



## bixie

Thanks! I keep changing my mind about whether I think its a boy or a girl - always had a feeling I'd have two girls, but as I felt so rough with this pregnancy I wondered if it could be a boy this time......obviously dont mind either as long as its healthy and happy! At least knowing will make the name choices easier! Im leaning torwards Tobias (Toby) for a boy and Mae or Eleanor for a girl. I'll probably change my mind at least 20 times before they arrive and then change again after the birth lol - Wishing its not long for you at all now!!!!! So exciting watching everyone's pregnancy tickers and pictures ;-) x


----------



## youngwife20

Bixie - elenor is a realy pretty name xx have u thought of any exciting ways to telll people what ur having i wasnt very creative - i just updated my facebook status lol but with my mum i told her baby didnt co operate on the fone then when we got to her house nocked on she opened and we shouted were having a girllllllll she knew that we had found out lol because she knows with good news i like to say it face to face to see peoples reactions lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

bixie your names are lovely. its so hard picking out a name i think lol if we were having a girl it would of been really hard for us, as it was with dd. as for a boys name we have always had the same name that we both love so we have stuck with that. it seems now that everyones is going quickly now. i have 7weeks until my section :) 

youngwife that was a great way to tell your mum. i would of loved to tell my dad to his face but cos he is in a different country i couldnt lol but we were able to tell dd and the inlaws by showing them a little boys outfit we got on the way home :) xx


----------



## youngwife20

Trying - u should get skype and skype him! All my reletives apart from my mum and couisin are abroad so ive been showing my bump on skype to my aunti in canada so they can go through it with us its so sweet! 

Ladies! I still havent bought anything for the. Baby yet lol but 20th of november i can start buying as then il be 7months or about 7months so exciting xx


----------



## tryng4another

Yeh we use skype alot now as dd likes to talk to all them family. She is in a great mood cos her nana and papa made a surprise visit today. We knew they might of been coming near by so last night they said they would stop which was great for dd. Aww its only a few more weeks and u can go out to spend all ur pennies on bump :) lol im excited for u xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Aww that is a lovely suprise 

And thanks jamie im so excited too this month is going so fast xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Hi ladies sorry im not around much but still haven't got my laptop mended as all our pennies have been going on Laila and Christmas,bixi how exciting about finding out the sex a little early bet you won't sleep the night before,rach how's things going for you,trying you can now say ur going be meeting your baby boy next month eeeek how exciting n youngwife ul be all shopped out before you know it hehe,I honestly think the moment we all got our bfp time has gone slot quicker n ttc was like forever ago :), well 4 wks tomoz till my little lady is due but she is still breech so could be 3wks,I honestly can't wait now as I'm done with being pregnant n just so ready to get my body Bk and have my baby girl in my arms,I'm so ready to put my crimbo tree up too haha x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm desperate to put my tree up too!

Bixie. we have our 20 week scans on the same day! :D

I'm plodding along and thinking time is flying! Only just over 4 weeks until we find out if baby is pink or blue! Got names picked out already :D


----------



## bixie

Ooo thats exciting Rach - hope that baby is co-operating and you get to find out!! At Emilia's 20 week scan they couldnt tell us as her legs were firmly shut and nothing was shifting her! Mines at 10:40 I think, what time is yours? Really hoping its worth this private scan on Saturday, have been really impatient this time ;-) Just cant wait to see him/her again!


----------



## Rachael1981

mines at 2.30


----------



## tryng4another

wishing its so exciting knowing its not long until he will be here, he just better wait until 22nd dec lol im still getting the feeling he wont be waiting on any1. also the fact there is a few people saying he will be here a week early lol it is common in my family for siblings to be close together on there birthdays lol my dad and his brother r 1 day short of a yr and 2of my cousins are exactly 5years apart lol if he was a week early this would be dd's birthday lol also the inlaws booked there hotel last night for staying when i have my section. 

it could be your turn this month wishing :) though i am hoping you get your water birth that you want :thumbup:

aww wow u both are on the same day for your scan, thats really cool. we will all be sitting by laptops that day to check on scans lol hoping both your babies co-operate for you's and you get to know what team :) 

im so excited cos the babies room will be complete now, his curtains arrived today woohooooooo. i was so excited when seen postman with a package cos i knew what was in it lol just need to get this hospital bag sorted and 1 for dd. with having a feeling he will be here before my section oh is putting his foot down and telling me to get bags sorted now lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

Lol I'm glad I'm not the only one wanting my tree up haha,bixi Saturday will soon be here For you what time is it booked for n I'm sure ur little one will behave,I've also heard if baby is shy it's most likely a girl so don't know how true it actually is,rach it really will fly n ul be shopping for pink or blue before you know it,trying bet ur post man didn't even make it to the door n you were there ready lol n yes get that bag packed haha x x


----------



## tryng4another

i did kind of feel sorry for the post man cos i was like a big kid lol the bag will def be getting done this weekend. will have to go search for what i need in it, i cant remember what all i had last time lol i can remember what all i need for callum but now for me lol at least if i forget something it wont be too far for hubby to go home and get it. when is ur next appointment wishing? i have another 2weeks before i see someone again. xx


----------



## youngwife20

Goodluck with ur scan ladies wow 16weeks already!
And i have a midwife apointment tomorow and then my glucose test nxt week what was urs like ladies whove had it?

Ive been signed of work for 2 weeks with spd so now my boss is forcing me to come in on thusday for a meeting lol lucky me lol x


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife i had the glucose test done about 4-5weeks ago. it isnt that bad at all. the worse thing about it is not being aloud to eat for so long lol i had to take along a 500ml bottle of original lucozade and you have to drink most of the bottle, they take bloods when u 1st get there then 2hours later. i had to sit a room on my own until the time was up. then it would be a few days before u get your result. i waited the weekend for mine. xxx


----------



## youngwife20

trying they never told me to bring anything? do you think i should ring them up to see if i need to bring lucozade? and is lucozade safe to drink in pregnancy? i drank it once should i avoid it till i find out if im diabetic or not? i never drank lucuzade but really felt like i wanted some recently lol xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Trying I got my bag list out my bounty book and like you said if oh can bring anything you 4get or need extra my oh will be doing that for me,youngwife I've Neva had to have that test sorry so no help at all lol,hope ur enjoying ur time off work,well I have a friend who has given birth this morning and another who's waters have gone tonight and now it's made me really really really want Laila here in my arms NOW grrrrrrrr lol x


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife20 said:


> trying they never told me to bring anything? do you think i should ring them up to see if i need to bring lucozade? and is lucozade safe to drink in pregnancy? i drank it once should i avoid it till i find out if im diabetic or not? i never drank lucuzade but really felt like i wanted some recently lol xx

every hospital is different, give them a call any way. i know my hospital stated it on the letter. if its not lucozade it will be a orange drink i think that they provide you. maybe ask your midwife? also u could ask your midwife about drinking lucozade too, im sure they will just mention about the caffine in it thats all lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> Trying I got my bag list out my bounty book and like you said if oh can bring anything you 4get or need extra my oh will be doing that for me,youngwife I've Neva had to have that test sorry so no help at all lol,hope ur enjoying ur time off work,well I have a friend who has given birth this morning and another who's waters have gone tonight and now it's made me really really really want Laila here in my arms NOW grrrrrrrr lol x

maybe i should check my bounty book then :haha: i know how your feeling about other people giving birth now etc lol in the past month or so there has been quite a few friends on my facebook had there baby and then last night a friend sent a message saying her waters had broke lol im actually so jealous that they will be getting there little 1 soon lol though they have all went over there due date :haha: i dont have to go that far. wont be too long until we wll be holding are babies :) :thumbup: 6weeks for me woohoooooooooo xx


----------



## aimadinging

Its so true but we all need to think of the next cycles as the opportunity to learn something new, something valuble.


----------



## bixie

youngwife20 said:


> Goodluck with ur scan ladies wow 16weeks already!
> And i have a midwife apointment tomorow and then my glucose test nxt week what was urs like ladies whove had it?
> 
> Ive been signed of work for 2 weeks with spd so now my boss is forcing me to come in on thusday for a meeting lol lucky me lol x

Just regarding this, I work in HR and if you are signed off under a doctor's note then you are not supposed to be in the office.....if people at my work come in when they have a doctor's note we have to send them home unless the doctor certifies that they are fit to be back in the office. He can force you all he wants but its dangerous ground if you ask me!! x


----------



## bixie

youngwife20 said:


> trying they never told me to bring anything? do you think i should ring them up to see if i need to bring lucozade? and is lucozade safe to drink in pregnancy? i drank it once should i avoid it till i find out if im diabetic or not? i never drank lucuzade but really felt like i wanted some recently lol xx

I dont have to have this test, but lucozade is fine in pregnancy as far as I know - I have the odd bottle every now and again as I can crave it ;-) Its just the same rules as with coffee as it has a high caffeine content x


----------



## youngwife20

im so sily lol i forgot lucozade had cafeen in! and she said i didnt need to bring anything.. im so stressed with work! .. im on probation for 6 months and i called unisonn to get inpartial advice. they gave me the number for a branch person in my area. gues what! . its not impartial after all.. the guy in the back ground knows my manager because he works for my company so anyway. my managers coming to my house next week to discuss things because ive been off for a week and ahalf even tho i have a sick note. and he said hel be coming. so im paying 9 pound to be represented by someone who knows my manager what a waste of my money. and now theyve said they may extend my probation till next year may!!! seen as i havent been in for a week and ahalf so stupid :( rant over lol xx


----------



## bixie

As you will have seen from my ticker, Im TEAM PINK! Another little girl ;-) We are both so pleased. I will upload a new scan pic when I can get my email to work ;-) :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## tryng4another

That is lovely bixie another girl :) congratz xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Congratulations bixi on team :pink: ,have you been pink shopping yet hehe, well il keep you all posted as much as I can as Laila is still breech so will be Avin the ecv done as long as they will induce me straight after if it works so she can't go back breech,if it don't work it is a c section at 39wks so no matter what Laila could be here anywhere in the next 2 wks :D x x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww 2weeks left then im so jealous lol also happy for u that she will be here very soon :) i have 5weeks and 4days left hopefully i go on that long too. I was thinking last night that if im still measuring 2weeks ahead would they end up sending me for a scan and poss end up changing my date for a section just not to have the risk of me going by myself. With measuring 2weeks ahead it has my dates exactly as i had at the start not the date i was given at a scan xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for team pink bixie! And yay for Laila being here within 2 weeks Wishing :D


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck with ur scan ladies wow 16weeks already!
> And i have a midwife apointment tomorow and then my glucose test nxt week what was urs like ladies whove had it?
> 
> Ive been signed of work for 2 weeks with spd so now my boss is forcing me to come in on thusday for a meeting lol lucky me lol x
> 
> Just regarding this, I work in HR and if you are signed off under a doctor's note then you are not supposed to be in the office.....if people at my work come in when they have a doctor's note we have to send them home unless the doctor certifies that they are fit to be back in the office. He can force you all he wants but its dangerous ground if you ask me!! xClick to expand...

Thank you for this! xx


----------



## youngwife20

congrats on your team pink bixie!! xx


----------



## tryng4another

hopefully this worked but tried uploading a new pic of bump xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo076 - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rachael1981

Loving the bump!

I ordered my pram last night :) Hopefully this one will be fine unlike the fiasco of ordering a pram from Tesco Direct :wacko:


----------



## tryng4another

thanks :) ohh what pram did u order?im sure ur all excited waiting on it xx


----------



## bixie

Fab bump ;-)
Cant believe you both will have your babies here in a matter of weeks, very exciting!
I cant wait to order my double pram - but hubby suggested we wait until the New Year when there may be Sale offers on ;-) I wanted the Phil and Ted tandem, but have read a couple of bad reviews so guess I just have to go to the shop and try them out for size


----------



## bixie

Rachael1981 said:


> Loving the bump!
> 
> I ordered my pram last night :) Hopefully this one will be fine unlike the fiasco of ordering a pram from Tesco Direct :wacko:

What happened with Tesco?


----------



## Rachael1981

The system I've ordered is this one :D

Bixie - I ordered a Graco travel system and paid for delivered on a certain day. It then wasn't delivered on the day I'd paid for and instead delivered the following day. And what was delivered was a Graco Pushchair and not a travel system at all!


----------



## wishing4baby3

loving the bump *trying*,i think uv slowed down a little now but im sure ur glad to slow down hahaha,
*rach* what a pain in the bkside that was bet you were so angry,hows you doing otherwise,
*bixi* i always wanted the phil n ted double what are the bad notes on it,
*youngwife* hows you n ur little lady

well ladies im going hospital monday to try and have laila-mai turned if it works and she goes head down they are inducing me there n then if it doesnt work c section nxt thursday so she could be here monday 21st or defo thursday 24th,*trying4another* im sure ul see on my facebook page if ive had her n i know i wont have time come on straight away so ur more than welcome to let the girls know for me,im so excited il be holding my little princess nxt wk eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :)


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> loving the bump *trying*,i think uv slowed down a little now but im sure ur glad to slow down hahaha,
> *rach* what a pain in the bkside that was bet you were so angry,hows you doing otherwise,
> *bixi* i always wanted the phil n ted double what are the bad notes on it,
> *youngwife* hows you n ur little lady
> 
> well ladies im going hospital monday to try and have laila-mai turned if it works and she goes head down they are inducing me there n then if it doesnt work c section nxt thursday so she could be here monday 21st or defo thursday 24th,*trying4another* im sure ul see on my facebook page if ive had her n i know i wont have time come on straight away so ur more than welcome to let the girls know for me,im so excited il be holding my little princess nxt wk eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :)

i hope i have slowed down a little, beginning to think he is growing too fast already lol 

i really hope that they can get Laila to move, you do know i wont be off facebook all day on monday to find out whats happening haha as soon i see anything on there i will def let everyone know for you :) im sure you are glad but scared at the same time with the longer than a week left until you hold your little princess :) have to say im soooooooo jealous but i know my time will come soon enough woohooo


----------



## tryng4another

does any1 know if the other ladies from the group have had there little 1s? i must go have a nosey to see :) 

rachael your pram is lovely. i love graco 1s thats what i had for dd and i also got a graco 1 this time. 

bixie hope you find the perfect pram :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

hahaha well he will only grow to what ur belly lets him hun so with there getting less room im sure he will slow down plus you could have extra water :),

lol i can just emagin you now checking every 5 mins lol,the only down side is i have to ring 9am monday to see if they have room for me n they could say yep make ur way in or no n it could be as late as 10pm before i get go which i dont want as im freaking out now so god help me on the day haha :(,just keep ur fingers crossed for for me it works so i get my natrual birth,awww ur time will defo be here before you know it without a doubt,like you said the other day it dont seem 5 mins since we were trying for these little monkeys :) x x x

ive just checked n katlin had her little girl beggining of september and by the looks of things waiting to grow had her little boy about 4 wks ago now so congratulations to you both,its my turn next :wohoo: lol


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies! Ive been so busy ordered my travel system of debinhams pluss to arive dec 13th but it got here last week lol its a plum hauk malibu and i love it! 

Wishing- me and the little ladies doing well shes really getting stronger and my whole belly wabbles and pokes out when she moves lol hubby said he saw her foot! But i didnt see because i cant see the bottom of my elly lol and omg ul have ur baby on monday thts sooo soon wow exciting hope shes able to turn i forgot if uve alredy said loll (baby brain) howcome theere inducing u at 37 weeks x


----------



## youngwife20

Finish for holiday on 7th of dec!! Then mat leave 10th of jan so 4 weeks holiday to use i cnt wait i had 2weeks of sick with spd but back ay work part time now till i go of x


----------



## youngwife20

When do i start 3rd tri its cofusin lol x


----------



## wishing4baby3

it will drive you mad having the pram in sight as it has done me lol,aww its mad when you first start seeing baby kicking and moving feeling like ages ago for me now i just get a big lump stick out from under the ribs which is her head hahahaha,3rd tri is 28wks i think hun so almost there eeeeek,
by the day they try turn her and induce me if successful il be 38wks n its cause if they leave her any longer to try n turn her there is less chance it will work as she will be to big and if it fails it will be c section on thursday(wk today) as they dont want risk me going in labour myself as breech babies are known for being early x x


----------



## tryng4another

i hope callum isnt going to be how his sister was then lol she was 10lb at 39+1, i had a scan a week before then and they estimated her at 8lb 6oz. so i hope he dont gain as quickly as she did lol though i would say he will prob be the same as his daddy and be 10lbs 6oz. 

i will keep an eye on there for you putting on that your going in lol i will have fingers crossed for you, and hope you can get your water birth too :) 

CONGRATZ TO BOTH LADIES ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR BABY :) 


youngwife im sure your glad to know that you dont have to work for much longer and you can sit back and relax. i know if it was me i would prob be counting down the days haha


----------



## youngwife20

wishing4baby3 said:


> it will drive you mad having the pram in sight as it has done me lol,aww its mad when you first start seeing baby kicking and moving feeling like ages ago for me now i just get a big lump stick out from under the ribs which is her head hahahaha,3rd tri is 28wks i think hun so almost there eeeeek,
> by the day they try turn her and induce me if successful il be 38wks n its cause if they leave her any longer to try n turn her there is less chance it will work as she will be to big and if it fails it will be c section on thursday(wk today) as they dont want risk me going in labour myself as breech babies are known for being early x x

oh dear! i hope they do manage to turn her! im so excited for yoU!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

oh i am counting down the days lol cant wait to be the lady of leasure 

oh and the gflucose tolerent test wasnt that bad they gave me flat lucozade lol :) but they said if you dont hear anything its good news lol - did they ring you with results trying? i think my hospitals just lazy lol


----------



## tryng4another

I had mine done on the fri and got told to ring on monday for the results. U could always try ringing them just to check :) i wouldnt of been able to drink it flat yuk lol i use to love lucozade would of had a few bottles a day lol im actually in the mood for it now maybe just cos im feeling rather low on energy. Think when hubby gets home shortly i will let him look after dd and i will take a nap. Xx


----------



## youngwife20

what flavour lucozade do you like? and i had to drink like literaly a big giant bottle of it but it was in some horrible medicated glass bottle for some reason lol . 

and i havent had an afternoon nap in forever.. im for sure needing one lol 

i cant stop crunching ice when im in work all i think about is getting home to eat ice!? strange, what about you? anyone been craving anything


----------



## tryng4another

The original red bottled 1 lol a craving ice sounds good lol ur still keeping yourself hydrated with it :) i dont get a craving that would last longer than a few days lol though i was drinking a lot of milk until i realised it give me heartburn but now for some reason im having drinking it so started drinking loads again. Maybe i should get a cow :haha: 

As for afternoons they would be great. I get them sometimes when dd is tired. Though she has been rather good and keeps letting me have good sleep in the mornings as she hasnt been getting up until 10am or after. It seems i sleep better in the mornings so its def good


----------



## bixie

Good luck today Wishing!! Wonder if Laila will make an appeareance today! Either way not long now! Got all crossed for a safe and quick delivery!! xx


----------



## tryng4another

been on facebook and got a quick update for everyone 

Laila has turned  :wohoo:

so this means that they were going to induce wishing.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngwife20

HOW EXCITINGGG!!!! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck Wishing :yipee:


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies thankyou,im just sitting on the birthing ball bouncing away trying get my contractions going while oh is flat out on the chair haha,its going be a long night but she should be here by tomoz dinner,trying will keep you updated for me anyway so fingers crossed next time im typing away on here she will be snuggled up on me asleep :) x x


----------



## tryng4another

Trust oh too be sleeping lol mine would be the same. Hope those contractions get a move on and it all happens quickly. I will prob be checking on and off until
I manage to sleep.


----------



## tryng4another

Congratz too wishing 

Put on 2hours ago that Laila has arrived. Woohoooooo


----------



## bixie

Congrats wishing what lovely news!! Enjoy those precious first hours!! Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations wishing :yipee:


----------



## tryng4another

how is every1? im sure its not long until the 20week scan now rachael and bixie.i bet your both looking forward to it. xx
also not long until you finish work youngwife i bet you cant wait for that too. 

well i had a midwifes appointment on tuesday, went ok. midwife thinks baby might be breech at the minute but that dont matter so much as 1. im having a section any way in 4weeks and 2. im only 34weeks. i had mentioned to her about the pins and needles i have been getting in my hands and the slight swelling. she said that i may have carpal tunnel. she made me see a GP yesterday who then confirmed it, and was lovely as she ring the hospital and got it sorted that i could go down and get wrist splits to help it. also been referred for physio. apart from my wrists though im feeling great at the moment :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

thankyou ladies for all the well wishes and thankyou trying for keeping them updated for me,well me n laila mai are doing great n im still buzzing and loving being a mum of 3 :happydance:,laila weighed 7lb 14oz and came out waving not head first :haha: but at least she wasnt bum first :dohh:

cant wait see the updates of scans for you rach n bixi n rach bet you cant wait find out the sex of baby :)

trying what a little monkey he is being for you lol,at least you know that ur booked for c section anyway so are all ready for it,will be here before you know it :) n glad you got ur pins n needles sorted too :thumbup:

youngwife hows you :hugs:

well here is my little lady 


and with her big brother and sister


----------



## tryng4another

Aww that sounds cute when you say she came out waving lol its like her saying hello mummy daddy im here :haha: she was a good size seeing she arrived at 38weeks. They look so proud of their little sister bless, they are all lovely :) 

Hes being a little monkey but worth it all :)


----------



## bixie

wishing4baby3 said:


> thankyou ladies for all the well wishes and thankyou trying for keeping them updated for me,well me n laila mai are doing great n im still buzzing and loving being a mum of 3 :happydance:,laila weighed 7lb 14oz and came out waving not head first :haha: but at least she wasnt bum first :dohh:
> 
> cant wait see the updates of scans for you rach n bixi n rach bet you cant wait find out the sex of baby :)
> 
> trying what a little monkey he is being for you lol,at least you know that ur booked for c section anyway so are all ready for it,will be here before you know it :) n glad you got ur pins n needles sorted too :thumbup:
> 
> youngwife hows you :hugs:
> 
> well here is my little lady
> View attachment 301259
> 
> 
> and with her big brother and sister
> 
> View attachment 301260


What a gorgeous family ;-) They are all beautiful x


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol that made me smile trying,she defo did want to say hello n very quick too hahaha,thankyou bixi,its mad looking at ur tickers and thinking how quick it actually went,you will all have ur babys soon too,being pregnant really has just gone like i had her wks ago not days hahaha x x x


----------



## youngwife20

omg wishings had the baby!!!!! wow congrats hun i clicked unsubscribe by accident when i was logged into my fone llol so i thought knowone had commented in this threead i missed out on all the excitement lol xxxxx she is gorgusssss awwwww you did it wishing weldone 

trying- oh i am so excited to finish work its like a week till i finish i cant wait!! i need to think of things to do to keep me busy though! im gonna enjoy being a propper house wife for the time im off lol any ideas of things to keep me busy on matleave lol and glad your rist is getting sorted and that your feeling good! i think my little girl turned herself 2 days ago ive never had so much movment and she was poking out of my tummy everywere lol


----------



## youngwife20

wishing how old is she now? how are you feeling? are you gonna right a birth story? i have lots of questions lol but if your writing a birth story il wait to see how your labour went!! xx your family all are so cute!!!!


----------



## bixie

Cant believe this is an 18 week bump.... wasnt this big at 23 weeks with DD!
 



Attached Files:







close bump.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## youngwife20

aww a beautiful round bump you have!!


----------



## tryng4another

bixie u have a lovely bump :)

youngwife trust me you will find plenty to keep you busy lol as im sure you are getting close to the time were you can go out and buy all things you are after for babies arrival :) you could maybe do some baking etc im not too bad cos i have dd all day so she keeps me on my toes haha


----------



## youngwife20

trying i hit my able to buy milestone today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im now free to buy everything lol ive been getting my list together and im gonna order the cott moses basket changing table draws online and we already got the bouncer few days ago lol . so just gonna try and get the rest instore as its fun to walk around and choose things lol x


----------



## tryng4another

Aww im sure ur glad to get to that point :) u could always just keep going browsing to keep busy lol u will be happy when u hve everything. We have everything sorted just things now that we want to get rather than baby needs lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Wishing, Laila is gorgeous :cloud9:

Week on Friday until my 20 week scan, and the nursery is coming along nicely. Will take pictures when it's finally done, but think it's going to be a work in progress for a while longer yet!

Hope you're all doing well. My sister is coming to visit today and we're going shopping to the Metro Centre. She's buying our moses basket for us! :happydance:


----------



## tryng4another

Its getting closer to ur scan date now :) this has prob been asked i cant remember lol eill u be asking the sex of baby? Im sure u will love it when nursery all done. I love having the room ready but makes me want him here so that he can actually go in it for getting changed or for me and callum chill time lol instead of just going in it now to put new clothes away lol 

Im getting so excited with only 3weeks until my section today :) i also have dds 3rd birthday in 2weeks. I really wanted to do a little party for her but it may not be such a good idea. So we will have a family day, may take her to a soft play area or maybe the cinema. She is so excited for her little brother coming, she even put him down on her xmas list lol we have let her pick his coming home outfit and she enjoyed that. She loves being involved so far :)


----------



## bixie

three weeks!!! So exciting!! x


----------



## Rachael1981

3 weeks! Not long at all!

I will be finding out the sex :yipee:


----------



## tryng4another

i really cant wait though reality is starting to kick in now and im feeling abit scared :-( 

hope baby is good on the day of the scan and shows all so you know if you have a boy or girl cooking in there :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

trying there really isnt that long left for you now :wohoo: and as you kept telling me DONT BE SCARED hehe,ul be fine hun uv done it once so you can do it again and just think about the fact ul finally be holding ur baby boy :),awww rach i cant wait hear what ur having,im thinking boy for you,do you have any ideas,
bixi and youngwife hows thing for you,bixi bet you cant wait see ur princess again can you and youngwife hows the shopping going :),
sorry im not around much at the mo but still trying get in a routine since laila has come and its supprising how much time they take up,im loving every second of it still though and already broody :haha:,im defo having no more,

*well here is my birth birth story
i went in hospital for 1pm to try and have laila turned,after being preped up i was given an injection in my arm which relaxes the muscles in ur belly to make it easyier,well while they were turning her i tried thinking that if i stayed relaxed id have more chance of it working and meeting my little princess sooner than later and i think thats what helped make it work,i think the injection was painfull too as they dont bother me usually but this one did lol,the turning caused like a presure/burning sensation in my ribs then hip to pubic bone but by breathing through it i thought it was very easy to cope with,sean said it was mad as you could see the outline of laila's body and how she was curled up,well it took 2 to 3 mins n was successfull,they monitored me for half hour n then about 3pm put a thing inside behind the cervix to try start labour,i was warned this could take 48 hours n i could still not be in labour but i replied no chance she will be here by the morning lol,at this point the consultant said he would love for me prove him wrong,well i had a few pains but nothing huge,at half 4 i get a phone call asking for my dd date of birth,if she is allergic to anything and the rest,to my horror it was the **ambulance people as my dd had had a convultion/fit(sorry if spelt wrong) and were rushing her to the childrens ward at the same hospital,i should have been getting monitored with laila going through so much but cause i felt her moving i went to meet my dd to be there for her,i was in tears as she seemed so ill and has neva had one of these before so was out the blue,all tests came back ok and they thought it was caused by the excitment of everything and at half 8ish she was allowed homeas she was bk to her old self too so my mum took her while i went bk to the labour ward,everything calmed down for me and i wasnt getting anywhere n all pain stopped,my midwifes finaly came to see me at 4.35am in which i told them i didnt think the thing they put in the day before was working or in properly so she checked and agreed it had moved to infront of the cervix so put it back in behind to get things going,i was 2 cm dilated but thats how i was hours before,her words before she left at 4.50 was get a few hours sleep n we will check you again at half 8ish,well within 10 mins of her leaving the pains came from no where hiting every 5 mins and strong,she came bk in as i beeped her for pain killers as i wanted to go as long as i could pain relief free n she paniced n said she was going talk to the doctor as she thought i was well on my way,this was at 5.15ish,well they checked me at quarter to 6 n my cervix had soften n everything but i was still 2cm gone but that was good as i just needed to dilate to 10cm now so they broke my waters,the pain increased so i was on the gas n air within 5 mins of them being broken,i also still wasnt in astablished labour when they broke them,i was checked again at half 7 to be told i was 4 cm dilated,a new midwife started her shift n i can remember being introduced slightly but was off my head at this point,at 7.50 i realised i needed a wee so did a quick dash to the toilet n hope id get bk to my bed n gas n air before the next hit but nope i sat on the toilet n half way through weeing the pain hit,with no pain relief i could have cried but then i realised it was just a pain i wanted to push so ran bk to the bed and after 3 big strong pushes laila mai arrived hand first at 7.58 weighing 7lb 14oz so i went from 4cm dilated to holding my baby in just 28 mins lol,my midwifes face was funny as she had only just been introduced n told id got a while go hahahaha,best day of my life though n yeah it was painfull but you need remember my body wasnt ready so thats what made it worse as my dd n ds were so much easier plus they didnt come out hand first as you can just emagin i missed out on the crowning n everything lol,i had no stitches but a few grazes,just over 5 hours after having her i was bk home and introducing millie n oscar to their baby sister,im tired but on cloud nine ,cant wait to hear ur stories now as ul be doing them before you know it,id also like to find the pause botton on my life now as laila is almost 2 wks old n its flown,she wasnt due till tomoz hehehe,i also proved the consultant wrong  he even laughed n said well done to me for knowing my own body lol x x x*


----------



## youngwife20

trying- how cute is that! she put himm on her xmas lift lol your daughters so adorable! and wow less than a month and your baby will be here .

and wishing- shoppings coming along great! i think we have all the nessesities now lol but i want to get a sling thats a realy soft material instead of the back pack looking slings. 

and we actualy still havent got the moses basket lol 

im looking for a pink one. but all the moses i find its hard to get sheets to fit it!!

were did you get yours can you post the links?

we may be moving house soon so were not sure if we will bother painting the nursery.. as were looking out houses to buy which i find really exciting lol im gonna be 20 and own my own house lol but i hear its a long process lol so may not be done by the time shes born! lol xx



wishing- awww what a lovely birth story!! how are you feeling? what was the first thing you ate when you got home lol. how were you with visitors? were you okay with them or did you want your alone time? my auntis coming from america with one of her twins, and the babys great grandma is coming from nigeria and my other aunti might be coming from canada to see the baby. alot of ppl around lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lovely birth story Wishing!

Youngwife, have you thought about the I Love My Bear pink moses basket from Toys R Us? I have the neutral one so I can use it for the next baby (we're hoping for 2 altogether)


----------



## youngwife20

Racheal - i dont think ive seen it il have a look , were did you get the bedding from? and it fits ok? xx


----------



## youngwife20

cants seem to find it have you a lik for the pink one plz x


----------



## Rachael1981

Seems there isn't one any more. How about this? https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Collections/Sugar-and-Spice-Moses-Basket(0088514) and then you could get this https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...s-Basket-Bedding-Starter-Set-in-Pink(0079974)


----------



## youngwife20

aww thank you!! I LIKE IT how do you check if its gonna fit it doesnt say the dimention size xx


----------



## Rachael1981

The moses basket? They're a standard size and any pram/moses basket sheets and blankets will fit :)


----------



## youngwife20

fantastic thank you!! the one we were gonna get was i think a bigger moses basket so no sheets fit its dimensions! lol thanks i think this is the one xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I think there is another pink one on the babies r us site too. Mine is a standard size from there, I can actually swap the mattresses between my moses basket and carrycot for the pram as they are the same size :)


----------



## tryng4another

wow wishing u had alot happen on that day. how is laila getting on? 

i just keep thinking that i know i will be fine and i know what to expect :) xxx


----------



## tryng4another

had midwife appointment today and he is no longer breech :) he is the right way now, just not got head engaged which is totally fine for me. at least i know why i have been feeling the extra pressure in my pelvis area. today was also my last time seeing midwife as i have a hospital appointment next friday so no need to see her at 38weeks. then the week after is my section. makes it all feel so close now cos i wont be seeing again unless i have any concerns. she also said as long im fine and baby is fine i could get out of hospital the next day which is good cos i dont want to stay in until xmas eve lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooo getting so close!


----------



## youngwife20

Rach - i got the one u suggested! I ordered online so will be delivered . Did u order the stand with urs?

And trying wow so good hes head down and last midwife apointment thts great! I booked yoga classes to start 5th of jan to 9th of feb to keep me busy! Never tried yoga before

Ladies.. could u read my thread " do i tel my dad im pregnant even tho im in third tri" plz? And respond hee or there to let me know wht u think i shud do.. this situations rely effecting my mood and im havin issues being happy i just keep crying


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife i had a look at your thread. it was a hard call, but im sure u now feel u done the right thing. as someone said keep the ball in your court. the most important people now are you, baby and your husband. 

hope you enjoy your yoga, it will keep a busy for a little time during the week. im sure ur so glad you have finished work now  i advise u take it easy too now lol im really looking forward for oh to finish work for xmas, really starting to find just the easiest things so hard. then dd has been a little madam the last 2days with nothing working at the min. hopefully tomorrow she is in better form.


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you trying! i do feel abit better now! 

and thank you bixie for helping xx

and trying yes i feel great that i can relax now and just look after myself lol happy days! and i hope your little princess is better for you tommorow! and aww not long till ur oh finishes for xmas then you can all relax together xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

youngwife20 said:


> trying- how cute is that! she put himm on her xmas lift lol your daughters so adorable! and wow less than a month and your baby will be here .
> 
> and wishing- shoppings coming along great! i think we have all the nessesities now lol but i want to get a sling thats a realy soft material instead of the back pack looking slings.
> 
> and we actualy still havent got the moses basket lol
> 
> im looking for a pink one. but all the moses i find its hard to get sheets to fit it!!
> 
> were did you get yours can you post the links?
> 
> we may be moving house soon so were not sure if we will bother painting the nursery.. as were looking out houses to buy which i find really exciting lol im gonna be 20 and own my own house lol but i hear its a long process lol so may not be done by the time shes born! lol xx
> 
> 
> 
> wishing- awww what a lovely birth story!! how are you feeling? what was the first thing you ate when you got home lol. how were you with visitors? were you okay with them or did you want your alone time? my auntis coming from america with one of her twins, and the babys great grandma is coming from nigeria and my other aunti might be coming from canada to see the baby. alot of ppl around lol xx

thankyou youngwife,im feeling great just a little tired but thats cause i cant sleep when she does as i still have run around after my other 4 lol,i just had my mum n stepdad and my ohs parents visit the day i had her because i made it clear i wanted my dd n ds have time settle with her first before everyone came and luckily everyone listened,just make sure they ,ake there own drinks n clean up after themself so you can relax,the first thing i ate when i got home was cottage pie so nothing exciting but i did enjoy duck n orange pate a few days later :),ive already upset friends too as they all want me go out up town but i wont leave laila just yet plus dont fancy the late night,some people just dont understand how different it is having a newborn than toddlers haha,ive also read ur thread on 3rd tri about ur dad,i honestly went through something simular except i aint spoke to my dad over it for 8 yrs now and even though my kids have been in the same room as him when my sister throws partys for my niece they aint got a clue he is there grandad n he aint allowed to speak to them so if you ask me he does not deserve to know for what he has put you through and if he didnt want be at ur wedding which should of been a dads proudest moment he doesnt deserve knowing even more,i know its hard but you need realise all this isnt ur fault and when ur baby girl is older n asks about him be honest and she will understand ur option without a doubt :hugs: cheer up and concentrate on yourself n baby girl thats all that matters right now x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

trying she is doing great and very well behaved,she wakes between 2 n 3am for a feed and then sleeps till 6 to 7am so cant complain at all,she is a little gem,ONLY 15 DAYS left too for you :wohoo: are you very excited x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

rach bet ur getting excited now as ur scan is tomoz isnt it,il keep everything crossed n will try get 5 mins come on for your update :) x


----------



## tryng4another

Wishing sounds like she is doing well during the night :) 2weeks today and i cant wait at all :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: well put ur feet up now and chill as honestly you forget how much little me time you get when they arrive,i honestly get 5 mins to myself now n that having a bath or shower hahaha x x


----------



## youngwife20

Wishing - aww thank u so much for letting me know what u think and sorry for what u went thrru with ur dad xx and gosh i wouldnt leave my new born for a very long time lol apart from maybe when shes a few months il go cinema and live her with hubby but il be ringing to chek how she is alll the time lol

I bet u are very tired! I hope u manage to get a nap!! And time for ur self ! Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Oh and ive finished work wooohoo lol first day not in work and im bored lol x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing its easier said than done isnt it lol i cant just relax myself, got so much going through my head then katie is constantly messing about. the good thing is oh has his xmas leave starting on monday and i really cant wait. then he is off until january some time as he will have his paternity on top of it.im hoping when katie starts nursery in january i will get a little time to myself. though i know what im like i would be getting home and doing the housework as i cant just leave it lol 

youngwife yay u have your time off now :) its really hard leaving them for the 1st time lol i think dd was about 5/6months when i first left her over night with my mum and it was hard. you constantly think about them lol i just kept texting to make sure everything was fine lol after the 1st few times though you will be fine. u end up not worrying so much. when i lived back home dd would stay with my dad a lot. in fact the night before my section dd will be staying with my inlaws at the hotel and to be honest im rather looking forward to it right now. so that night it will be a night totally for me :) sometimes u just enjoy the break


----------



## Rachael1981

Youngwife yay for being finished and for ggetting the moses basket! My sister bought me mine and bought the basket, rocking stand and bedding set. I've looked for your thread but thinks it's gotten buried, though it sounds like you're sorted out now.

I'm so excited for tomorrow it's unreal!


----------



## tryng4another

good luck for scans tomorrow rachael and bixie. will be looking forward to hear how it goes. also hoping that baby co-operates tomorrow rachael :)


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies in hospital. Rushed in an ambulance with bad stomach pains was on the labour ward they checked and shes high upp and ive had no bleeding and they monitered her heartbeat and shes doing great so there not worried soo they moved me up to the ward so will be here over night not sure what the pain is as im still in pain - i think it might just be stress or something so will jus get lots of rest - hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Rachael1981

hope you're ok xxx


----------



## tryng4another

Hope ur ok. If its stress then its good u have finished work now. Rest as much u can. Glad ur little girl is ok. Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u ladies!! Im going home today!! They said my little girl was moving and kicking so much she bruised my insides! Which is why it was so painful..i didnt even think that was possible lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm team pink ladies x


----------



## tryng4another

Congratz rachael :) another little girl in the group xx


----------



## tryng4another

Glad ur getting home youngwife :) glad it wasnt anything serious. She must be 1 strong little lady. Xx


----------



## bixie

Congrats Rach...lets hear it for the girls ;-) x


----------



## youngwife20

rach- aww congrats to you!! :) 
trying- she is very strong lol im gonna be taking it easyy from now on lol hopefuly that will calm her down abit lol x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies. We're naming her Isobel Lily :)


----------



## wishing4baby3

awwww congratulations *rach* on team :pink: and loving her name too :happydance:,have fun pink shopping too im still loving it now hahaha x x

*trying*,it will be lovely having him home,i miss sean soooo much now he is back work,he will also be able to ease the load with katie now wont he till callum is here in ur arms too plus once he has arrived,hope ur not stressing too much too n if its about ur c section ul be fine uv done it once you can do it again x x

*youngwife *so glad you and your little lady are ok she seems like a little monkey already for you hehehe,they sure can bruise you inside though as uv got think they are hitting you constanlty from the inside n if it were someone doing it from the outside you would soon feel the same,rest up now as you sound like uv had a tough week x x

*bixi* how are you and ur little lady doing and have you brought much x x

here are a few updated pics of my princess :)






giving mummy a big smile already


----------



## youngwife20

thanks wishing! i will get plenty of rest!" i feel alot more relaxed now lol . 30 weeks sunday wooho!! AND awwwww your little princess is soo cute!! how much did she weigh again? and how much does she weigh now? are you bottle feeding or breastfeeding? xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww good and cant believe ur heading into ur final 10wks already,thankyou im so smitten with her hehe,she was 7lb 14oz when born and is about 8lb 7oz now little chunk lol,im bottle feeding her hun,tried breast feeding but didnt like it x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Love the pictures Wishing!


----------



## youngwife20

Wishing -i cant bellieve i have 10 weeks of either!!!! Im so excited! I for sure am starting to feel more pregnant lol i cnt believe im fullterm in 7 weeeks!!!! Thats no time at all! And aww ur little one weighed a good size! when do they do tht thing were they predict how much they will weigh? Is that only for some ladies? I think my daughter will be 8lbs!! X


----------



## tryng4another

Youngwife im pretty sure they only do it for certain people. Like maybe if ur fundal height is measuring more or less than it should. Neither are acurate so im told. A week before dd was born i had the estimated weight done she was 8lbs 8. I got a section a week later and she was 10lbs. The reason i had it done was cos my consultant for my arthritis advised if my baby was going to be over 8lbs then section would be best. This time they arent even checking. Though im thinking he could be just as big as dd or even bigger lol xx


----------



## youngwife20

Wow 10llbs!! If this baby is bigger u will be so glad u did a section! Lol wow!! - its gettin so close for u trying - have u got everything ready? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Wow, 10lbs! Isobel better not be that big!


----------



## tryng4another

This time we are prepared for a big baby lol as dd didnt fit into newborn clothes lol think we are as prepared as much we can lol got my hospital appointment on fri to go through everything not too sure what happening cant remember from last time lol got a busy 2weeks :) dd is 3 on thursday and we will have in laws arrive next week and then baby woohoo


----------



## Rachael1981

You're going to be busy then!


----------



## tryng4another

Got a good cure for heartburn  spoke to my gp today and she give me ranitidine but said it is a sort of last resort. I was reading ny leaflet about my section and seen there that they give me it to take the night before so thought it was worth mentioning. Hopefully now thats it under control until next week :) so if u get that bad with it i would mention it.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll take note. Luckily I've not really had bad heartburn..... yet :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

im not sure if i get heartburn but i get this burning thing in my chest then i always puke up bial.. gross. it happens like 6 times in one night sometimes!


----------



## youngwife20

i just realised.. this week has gone very slow lol i thought i was like 30 weeks 5 or 6 days or something! but im onl 30 plus 4 lol im running out of things to do lol i only have to wrapp presents but im taking my time with it because after that il be done and bored lol. 

ive got training tommorow though :) me and my mum are volunteering to be a counciler for rape victoms. and the training is up until febuary so i may miss the end if little girl gets here before it finishes. but i enjoy voluntering x


----------



## tryng4another

I know with my heartburn its a strong burning in the back of my throat. Almost like its on fire.

Im sure your glad your volunteered for that so it does you keep a little bit busy. I would love to have the spare time to be able to help some people in that way. 

Its all so real now that my little boy will be here this time next week  i had my pre-op appointment today and hopefully by 2pm on thursday he will be here woohoo 

Hows every1 keeping? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay not long now!


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: how exciting trying cant wait to hear you have him in your arms :wohoo:


----------



## tryng4another

Wishing im sure oh will have stuff on facebook will make sure he tags me lol u can inform every1 else then  x


----------



## wishing4baby3

yeah defo will do just as you did for me :D,awww these months are really flying by now x


----------



## tryng4another

Lol he has his orders. I know it wont be long until all the babies have arrived :) it does seem like its all gone so fast now. Hard to believe we have all been together in this thread for nearly a yr. So far 3 babies have arrived all well :) xx


----------



## bixie

Hey guys - forgot to update you on my scan last week - went ok but baby was not playing ball! Have to go back on 29th Dec for another scan to get the spine and heart measurements - I saw them both at my private scan so feel assured about them, but will be nice to see her again - I didnt tell them I'd had a private one in case they didnt get me a nice pic ;-) Also hubbie couldnt make the scan as he had to do a last minute presentation at work, so at least he gets to come to the next one. She couldnt tell the sex, but hopefully a girl will be confirmed next time! Trying I cant believe that your little man will be here next week, so exciting!! Hope everyone is looking forward to Christmas!! x


----------



## youngwife20

hi everyone been realy busy so not popped in - but home ur all doing well. 

and aw bixie its good ur get to see ur lo again, my baby didnt co-operate either no matter how much i shaked her about she wouldnt turn to see her kidneys lol. so cute 

good luck at ur next apointment ;)


----------



## tryng4another

Aww bixie im aure ur glad u get to do it again and ur hubby will be there. Girls seem to be shy lol i know my little man was a flasher and let all the checks be done straight away lol 3 more sleeps arghhhhh got 2 more busy days ahead so that will make time go quicker. Any1 been getting the nesting thing? I have went from being relaxed and letting hubby help do cleaning etc to someone with ocd. Im sure i will be on thurs morning before i go to the hospital. Cant wait for wed night too as dd is staying at the hotel with her grandparents. So i will be treating myself and enjoying it even though i will miss her lol


----------



## bixie

I've had bad OCD re cleaning and tidying ever since I was pregnant with DD1...it never went away! I can get really crabby if things arent in the right place - and think its getting worse now Im expecting again lol


----------



## youngwife20

trying- omg 2 more days!! how r u feeling??? are you all ready? how long do u think youl be in hosp for? and are you all packed with ur hosp bag xx


----------



## Rachael1981

2 days to go! So exciting!


----------



## tryng4another

Bixie i hope it doesnt stay around lol its bad enough having my hubby ocd with rhings never mind me too lol xx

Youngwife im all ready just waiting on inlaws to arrive tomorrow. Im feeling tired 1 min then all energitic again lol they said depending how im feeling etc i could be out next day but im thinking it will be xmas eve which is great. Yeh got hospital bag ready just need to put slippers in lol there being washed as we speak lol how u feeling? 

2more sleeps  thats as long i sleep lol


----------



## youngwife20

Trying- aww thats great tht ul be home by xmas eve with ur new baby! And i feel good have got a waddle now lol - goodluck hun xx


----------



## tryng4another

Lol the pregnancy waddle. I only just got mine when he went head down. Though i remember having it so much earlier last time. Im glad i will be home in time to see my gorgeous girl little face on xmas xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: ITS UR BIG DAY TOMOZ TRYING good luck hun and will keep a good watch on fb :),just think ul be holding ur baby boy tomoz,bet you wont sleep tonight lol x x


----------



## tryng4another

I know i cant wait  got dd going off shortly to stay with her grandparents then im off for a relaxing bath and poss a early night. I hope i sleep cos i didnt sleep too much last night. So best enjoy my last night of undisturbed sleep for a while xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for tomorrow! Yay for being home for Christmas :D


----------



## bixie

Good luck, looking forward to hearing your news ;-) x


----------



## youngwife20

I think im waddling because of my bad back n hips and i feell alot heavier now lol and any news on trying? X


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies still no update yet on fb but will let you know asap :) x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo:* hi ladies callum has arrived just before 2pm and he is gorgeous
CONGRATULATIONS HUN and hope ur both doing great x x x x* :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## youngwife20

Awwwww thats soo amazing!! I have her on fb but only have internet on my fone im gonna go and have a look! So exciting 2 babys so far! Exciting xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations! :D xxx


----------



## tryng4another

hi everyone 

well callum ross arrived at 13:49. he is so good barely made a noise. got home this afternoon. a little bit sore but apart from that were both doing great. he is perfect in every way. when i get a chance i will upload pictures. oh and he was 8lb 7oz really long and thin. loads of brown hair :) xxx


----------



## youngwife20

hi trying xx congrats hunni so happy for u xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies sorry ive not been around but ontop of a busy christmas ive got laila bad with a cold,hope you all had a great christmas though and just think the next one ul av ur babys here for it :),hope ur all well and if i dont get chance before happy new year and hope its a great one for you all x x x


----------



## youngwife20

wishing- aww happy new year to you! hope lailas cold goes quickly! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and Happy New Year!

Hope Laila's cold goes soon :hugs:


----------



## tryng4another

Hope every1 had a good christmas. Happy new year to you all, it will be a great 1. Xxxx

Hopefully laila better soon. Poor laila esp as there is nothing she can have yet xx

I will try get a picture on soon of my gorgeous little man.


----------



## bixie

same to everyone ;-) 
Had completion of 20 week scan yesterday and still couldnt confirm the sex! Got one stubborn madam in there! Just have to rely on the lady being "110 %" certain its a girl from the private scan!! 
Love the new bump pic Youngwife ;-) Not long to go now!


----------



## tryng4another

The girls in this group are stubborn lol hopefully they were right at your private scan.xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I had my rescan Wednesday and she just about managed to do all the checks they couldn't do at the first attempt although Izzy was being a monkey again. She also wasn't too keen on having her sex confirmed then right at the end gave us a shot that didn't leave any doubt that she's a girl lol


----------



## tryng4another

I bet u loved seeing her again  glad they managed to get everything checked. Also that she give you a little look at the end. Xx


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> same to everyone ;-)
> Had completion of 20 week scan yesterday and still couldnt confirm the sex! Got one stubborn madam in there! Just have to rely on the lady being "110 %" certain its a girl from the private scan!!
> Love the new bump pic Youngwife ;-) Not long to go now!

Thank you!! :) and yes not long i can not believe im full term 29th of january! im gonna be MUM next month!!! :happydance: super exciting and its so much more real now!!
:hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

Next month well the end of this month/next month is gonna be so busy!!> moving house. at 37weeks hopefuly!!... then setting up our girls nursery in new house. babys great grandma coming from abroad then baby!! lol i hope il get time to pop on here!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like you're going to be busy!

It's OH's birthday next month, then mine in March and then Izzy is due :shock:


----------



## tryng4another

Not too long now youngwife. Just make sure to take it extra easy when moving. Xx

Cant believe how quickly its going for every1 now. Wint be long until every1 here is holding there wonderful bundle  i know im absolutely loving it, dont want him to grow quickly like they do. Xx


----------



## tryng4another

hopefully this worked, i have uploaded 2 pictures
 



Attached Files:







DSC00012.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









DSC01667.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## youngwife20

Aww trrying what a sweetheart!! Hes adorable!!!! X


----------



## youngwife20

And i will take it easy il just ve ordering ppl around "put this here etc x


----------



## tryng4another

Thank you  bossing people about sounds like the perfect thing to do while moving lol xx


----------



## bixie

The pics are gorgeous, Trying, you must be so proud! How is everyone doing? x


----------



## tryng4another

Thank you  Yip i Am indeed. Im doing good, little man just having a snooze so im taking the opportunity to relax as dd started nursery yesterday. How u and bump keeping? Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lovely pics!


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey pregnant ladies :haha: hope ur all doing great n not feeling too crappy with pregnancy things :),trying hows ur little man doing n katie,ive well n truely got my hands full with my 3 at the mo n struggle get a bath before 8pm but still loving every second of it x x


----------



## tryng4another

Hey hes doing great got weighed yday up to 9lb 5oz now  katie is doing good too thanks. Im not doing too bad with both of them at the min but thats cos hubby still of work he goes bk on thursday. He been great cos he has been doing the nursery run each day and letting me and callum stay in bed. I do find i cant get housework done until late at night. I feel for u with having 3 to look after lol how u all keeping? 

Hope all u bump ladies r doing ok  not long to go now youngwife then wont be long until its ur turn rachael and bixie  3 little girls will arrive before we know it xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm doing fine. Only 100 days left to go now, getting awfully close!


----------



## youngwife20

Hi Ladies!
Sorry- I havent popped in in awhile!
I am doing amazing 
Cant believe I am 35 weeks!
Its getting so close. 
I feel alright. Apart from normal soreness, but I am still enjoying being pregnant. 
I am just counting down till Fulterm
Glad your all doing well!! xx
Oh and I just bought a new car 2 days ago, after passing my driving test last week
Happy about that!

:happydance::hugs::kiss::haha:


----------



## youngwife20

Trying & Wishing - How is being a mum to a new born at the momment? 
Are you getting much sleep? 
xx


----------



## tryng4another

WELL DONE :happydance: 

What car did u get? Oh my 35 weeks. Soon u will be a yummy mummy  

I love being a mummy to a newborn again. I cant help but spoil him rotten with cuddles. Yeh wakes between 3-4hours each time for a feed sometimes it bit longer during the night . It really makes me wonder how any1 can be cruel to them i actually have so much love for both my kids and i couldnt be happier right now  xx


----------



## youngwife20

Hehe thank you  i hope i will be a yummy mummy! i got a 5 seater renault megan! :) enough room for lots more babys and children lol x

and aww thats so sweet so glad your happy hun

may i ask is this waking up for feeds with formula? or breastmilk? and is it less time if bf? xx i hear babys sleep longer with formula. but im hoping to bf xx


----------



## bixie

I breastfed Emilia for 6 months and she did wake up more often than 3/4 hours for a feed - usually went about 2/3 to be honest...sometimes was less sometimes was more but obviously worse during the dreaded growth spurts!!


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife20 said:


> Hehe thank you  i hope i will be a yummy mummy! i got a 5 seater renault megan! :) enough room for lots more babys and children lol x
> 
> and aww thats so sweet so glad your happy hun
> 
> may i ask is this waking up for feeds with formula? or breastmilk? and is it less time if bf? xx i hear babys sleep longer with formula. but im hoping to bf xx



Oh a nice car  he is formula fed. Your right that breastfed babies are suppose to wake more often. I think my friends daughter was waking every 2hours. U do find a way to keep going if baby does wake a lot. Dont let that put u off about waking more as every baby is different xx


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks trying for answering and tbh i have no clue about cars lol i just wanted one with enough space so i wudnt need to buy another when i have more kids never heard of a renault megan in my life lol - and sorry about all that colour earlier ha i just figured out how to use it after all this time lol got abit carried away lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

youngwife20 said:


> Thanks trying for answering and tbh i have no clue about cars lol i just wanted one with enough space so i wudnt need to buy another when i have more kids never heard of a renault megan in my life lol - and sorry about all that colour earlier ha i just figured out how to use it after all this time lol got abit carried away lol xx

No problem. I have to know about cars lol oh is obessed. I thought the colour rather brightened the page up a bit lol xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

trying glad ur all doing great but bet ur going miss your oh wen he goes back work as thats the only down side to me as i hate ohs hours as feel like a single mum of 3 at times cause he does 10am till 8pm/9pm :(,he is putting weight on lovely too isnt he,laila is 11lb 7oz now n 8wks old today x x
yaaaaaaaaaay congratulations youngwife on passing ur driving test n omg as if you only have 5wks till due date,just shows how quick time goes doesnt it,glad ur feeling well in yourself too,im also loving life and laila sleeps from 9pm till anything between 4:30am/6am so sometimes i havea full nights sleep n she is also bottle fed,my sister breast fed and her little boy woke about every 2 hours,she stopped when he was 1yrs old x x
racheal and bixi as if your in the double digit countdown too it will soon turn to single numbers hehe,have you done ur birthplans yet x x


----------



## tryng4another

wishing4baby3 said:


> trying glad ur all doing great but bet ur going miss your oh wen he goes back work as thats the only down side to me as i hate ohs hours as feel like a single mum of 3 at times cause he does 10am till 8pm/9pm :(,he is putting weight on lovely too isnt he,laila is 11lb 7oz now n 8wks old today x x
> yaaaaaaaaaay congratulations youngwife on passing ur driving test n omg as if you only have 5wks till due date,just shows how quick time goes doesnt it,glad ur feeling well in yourself too,im also loving life and laila sleeps from 9pm till anything between 4:30am/6am so sometimes i havea full nights sleep n she is also bottle fed,my sister breast fed and her little boy woke about every 2 hours,she stopped when he was 1yrs old x x
> racheal and bixi as if your in the double digit countdown too it will soon turn to single numbers hehe,have you done ur birthplans yet x x


wishing im really not looking forward to it, cos it means the start of courses. luckily the 1st course is here were we live but the others will all be down south. so i would basically be like a single mum for a while too. so i might be on my own for 6weeks.then he has a tour of afghan this yr too. im sure your glad for when weekends arrive to have sean at home with u and the children. wow 8weeks already she is putting on weight nicely. she had her horrible injections?:( xx


----------



## tryng4another

liking the different colours on the page lol


----------



## bixie

wishing4baby3 said:


> trying glad ur all doing great but bet ur going miss your oh wen he goes back work as thats the only down side to me as i hate ohs hours as feel like a single mum of 3 at times cause he does 10am till 8pm/9pm :(,he is putting weight on lovely too isnt he,laila is 11lb 7oz now n 8wks old today x x
> yaaaaaaaaaay congratulations youngwife on passing ur driving test n omg as if you only have 5wks till due date,just shows how quick time goes doesnt it,glad ur feeling well in yourself too,im also loving life and laila sleeps from 9pm till anything between 4:30am/6am so sometimes i havea full nights sleep n she is also bottle fed,my sister breast fed and her little boy woke about every 2 hours,she stopped when he was 1yrs old x x
> racheal and bixi as if your in the double digit countdown too it will soon turn to single numbers hehe,have you done ur birthplans yet x x

I never did a birth plan with Emilia - and as my waters went 2 weeks early and I had to be induced due to no labour onset within 24 hours it was all a bit hectic! I try not to think about the birth too much, trust the midwives and let what will be will be ;-) Very excited! x


----------



## youngwife20

Loving the colours too ladies!! 

And aww wishing shes growing so well so cool! and time really is flying cant believe how fast . when does it start dragging? as people say it starts dragging near the end but i still feel its going fast lol 


 trying it must be dificult your parnter being in the army ? was it the army? that must be reeeely hard on you! 


hubbys going back to work after 2 weeks similer shifts to you wishing gets home about 9pm. leaves about 7. but il have my mum and grandma around for awhile so i shouldnt feel to lonely hopefuly. will be weird when everyone goes back home ( when my grandma goes back to africa and mum goes back to work ) and im on my own with her. i have no clue what il be like! 

 UPDATE:: had midwife apointment! 

Babys engaged!!! woohoo i had some period like pains yesturday and preasure and they said that was her going down. my tummy looks alot lower!! blood preasure is great and everythings normal! i had a nose bleed on my way out though lol . also when did your babys engage?? xx or start engaging xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies. No birth plan done yet. Perhaps I should do one lok


----------



## tryng4another

yeh youngwife he is in the army. which has its good points and bad like anything. i do enjoy the break from him but i miss him loads. i dont think we would work if we were together all the time like other couples. it always makes us so much stronger when he is gone. 

all happy with myself i went to a coffee morning that they do in a camp here. so not feeling so lonely here any more. there was a lady there too who has a little girl 2days older than callum (she lives round the corner and was in hospital the same time. in fact she in the bed across from me when i got back from theatre lol)i def feel better today that i got myself out of the house :)


----------



## tryng4another

thats great news about your appointment youngwife. i dont think either of mine engaged. the nose bleeds were common with me too. i had this problem previously any way and now they seem to have stopped altogether.


----------



## bixie

Great news Youngwife! Emilia started engaging around 32/33 weeks I think but its common for them to pop back out and back in again!


----------



## youngwife20

bixie your right she popped out yesturdy but was in by tea time lol 

my aunti had a baby girl this morning!! woohoo so exciting


----------



## tryng4another

Hows every1 doing? Youngwife ur nearly at the end  

Were doing good. This is me up doing a feed and now wide awake lol just waiting for callum to fall asleep now. I feel like going to clean but its abit too late. I feel like my baby is growing fast already :-( he is all full of smiles past few days xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies hows you all doing n feeling n youngwife ur now full term :) and trying i know the feeling of them growing too quick as laila is 10wks already :(,here is a pic update of my little lady who is sleeping through n good as gold x x


----------



## Rachael1981

She's gorgeous wishing!

I'm doing ok. 28 weeks today, time is flying :wacko:


----------



## wishing4baby3

Thankyou rach,my gosh 12 wks left till due date eeeek bet ur getting mega excited now,are you almost ready for her arrival x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, we're pretty much ready. Just need to wash everything but will do that when I go on maternity leave.


----------



## youngwife20

Hey ladies!! - wow.. im 38weeks on sunday!! I feel super huge and uncomfy lol cant wait til she arives now!!! Trying i imagine il look at my daughter and think omg one minute u were a newborn next ur so big!! Im gona cherish every mommentt soo cant wait x 

Wishing awwwwww how adorable! And i love her outfit!! Xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

rach thats good that ur all ready for her n ul be washing it all beforeyou know it :),
eeeek youngwife im getting so excited to see she has arrived but it sure wont be long :),thankyou she is just ace n millie n oscar have now got use to her being here too x x x


----------



## youngwife20

she looks so content and happy in your avator! and its good that youve all settled in and are one big happy family now soo awsome xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

eeeeek :wohoo: youngwife 1wk left till ur due date tomoz how fast has it gone,if i dont speak to you on here before she decides to arrive good luck and all the best,you will be fine and when ur up to it we need pics and info hehehe,big :hugs: hun cant wait to hear your little princess is here x x x


----------



## tryng4another

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=9#!/photo.php?fbid=10151293622855118&id=907635117&set=a.10151217131225118.802154.907635117&__user=907635117

Hopefully it works this a up to date picture of my little smiler


----------



## youngwife20

wishing- thank you!! and it has gone so fast!! everyone says it drags last few weeks but for me its gone so fast and cant believe im in the last week! 

Will let you all know soon as i can when shes here! my grandma is coming from nigeria for the babys birth shel be here on thusday so will be super busy! but will be on as soon as i can!! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

So close Youngwife! Won't be long now!


----------



## bixie

Yay almost there Youngwife, good luck, cannot wait to hear the news that your little girl is here ;-)
Hope everyone else is well...I have weakened and booked in for a 4D scan on Saturday - they were doing a special deal near me and it was too good to resisit (and I really want to see her again, even though its only 10 weeks now!!)


----------



## tryng4another

realised my picture dont work so hopefully it does now :) its so cute cos callum is full of smiles now and he started making noises while doingit. hubby is loving it cos he missed this part last night. so when callum just done it hubby had a huge smile on his face bless him :) 

wow everyones pregnancy going quickly. youngwife not long now i will be checking facebook everyday until she arrives lol xx

how lovely your going for another scan. i would be so excited lol look forward to seeing your pictures from it xx
 



Attached Files:







callum.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachael1981

He's so cute tryng!


----------



## bixie

How gorgeous!!


----------



## youngwife20

he is adorable little smiley face! and rach youl have to update everyone lol coz i dont know when il next get back on be busy with baby moving and stuff lol im possibly havin a sweep tomorow if i go through with it lol xx


----------



## tryng4another

Poor little man had his 1st jags today :-( didn't take them too well. Also got told he had colic and she thinks he might be lactose intolerant and prescribed him different milk. Not gaining weight too well :-( has to be weighed every week now and go back in 2weeks for check up. 

Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## Rachael1981

Bless him. Hope the new milk helps.


----------



## bixie

Hope it goes ok with the new milk trying - sure he'll put on some more weight soon.
Today was brill - not the longest of scans for the money we paid, but she was in a great position and so the pics were mostly really good. And confirmation its a little girl ;-)


----------



## bixie

:cloud9:


----------



## tryng4another

Thanks  he seems loads better already. Bixie that is brilliant. 2 little princesses to spoil then  xx


----------



## youngwife20

Bixie - aww gllad the scan went well! Is the baby head down?

Trying- hope the new milk works is it special milk thats only prescribed? My mum said i was lactos intolerent too but stranglly i grew out of it when i was 5 or so but she carried on giving me breastmilk as trhats what the docs told her to do 21 years ago lol is that the case still? And i love looking at ur pics on fb ur little boy is growing so fast!!

Also ladies due date today!! So keeping busy! Going to a mothercare baby event and then going to a christining then going to my mums hoping things willl start of xx


----------



## tryng4another

I was lactose intolerant and so was SIL we both grew out of it. I'm not sure what they advise when it comes down to breast feeding. His milk does seem to be helping. At the moment his milk is cow and gate comfort for colic and constipation. They link colic and lactose intolerant. Hes still being sick but no where near enough. yeh he is growing to quickly xx

Woohoo happy due day  hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer now. Dying to see you 1st pictures of her. Will be keeping an eye on your Facebook. GOOD LUCK


----------



## bixie

youngwife20 said:


> Bixie - aww gllad the scan went well! Is the baby head down?
> 
> Trying- hope the new milk works is it special milk thats only prescribed? My mum said i was lactos intolerent too but stranglly i grew out of it when i was 5 or so but she carried on giving me breastmilk as trhats what the docs told her to do 21 years ago lol is that the case still? And i love looking at ur pics on fb ur little boy is growing so fast!!
> 
> Also ladies due date today!! So keeping busy! Going to a mothercare baby event and then going to a christining then going to my mums hoping things willl start of xx

Yep she is head down already (which I can tell from all the kicking Im getting under the ribs!) so hoping she stays that way! Sonographer reckons if I go to term, baby will be between 7 and 8lbs, or if I have her the same time as DD then she should be between 6 and 7lbs again...either way she doesnt think she'll be a big baby - unless i go over which they say is less likely if you have already had an earlier birth. Who knows when they decide to come out though!! Hope that its not too much longer for you!!!!


----------



## bixie

My friend had a lactose intolerant baby when she was bf'ing and it just meant that she had to cut all dairy out of her own diet so that it didnt "affect" the milk


----------



## tryng4another

Aww bixie she will be a good weight still  not too big and not too small. Hope she stays head down for you now too. How early did you have dd? Can't believe you Rachael only have 10weeka left it will fly in ;-) what you said about Lacoste intolerant and breast feeding is exactly what I had thought. That would be tuff for me if I was breast feeding as I now love my dairy products lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad the milk is helping. 

I have a growth scan tomorrow, hoping little lady is head down and stays that way!


----------



## tryng4another

Good luck Rachael  xx


----------



## bixie

Good luck Rach!

Waters went at 37 and 4 and no contractions within 24 hours meant I had to be induced, with her arriving at 37 and 6. So we shall see!!!


----------



## tryng4another

Aww if it happens again the same way means she will be here in 7weeks how exciting  xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies how are we all doing,sorry im not round much but 3 kids defo takes so much more time up than 2 kids lol,sorry ur having feeding problems with callum trying hope ur doctors get him sorted soon for you,has anyone heard off youngwife has little one arrived orwe still waiting,my little lad turned 3 on sat and then laila was 3 months old yesterday n had her injections this morning so she is very grumpy today,she is usually so happy n chilled out n is still sleeping 8pm till 7:30am so brill there :)xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Izzy is on the high end of normal and breech. I have a GTT tomorrow as they want to be on the safe side.


----------



## bixie

She has plenty of time to turn, Im sure she will soon ;-) They flip in and out quite a lot even when they have started to engage!! Hope the test goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## youngwife20

Hello ladies sweep went well today ffeel very achy so hoping it works! Induction booked for 2nd of march if this one doesnt happen! Xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww rach i wouldnt worry at all look at laila she was stubborn n stayed breech but you could be lucky n she will turn if not you have plenty of options :) xx

youngwife i have everything crossed for you that she will be here beforethe 2nd march but if not it will still go quickly for you x x


----------



## tryng4another

Just a little update were going to have a new arrival sOon :D young wife's waters went yesterday and she in labour at the minute


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for a new baby on the way!


----------



## tryng4another

Young wife had her little girl. 9lb 5oz I think it said. She has a name but I will let her tell you all  plus I might spell it wrong


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## bixie

Yay thats brilliant news, welcome to the world Baby Youngwife ;-) xx


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u so much ladies! Waters broke 48 hours ago but my midwife denied it was my waters and told me not to come in then the next day i rang up n they told me no need its just a show ul knw when theyve gone! So i went in anyway! And it was my waters anyway nothing was progressing so after an epi and spinal block i was ready for my c section i was devestated at the time tht i cudnt do it natural i felt like i had failed ! But now after my c section i didnt mind it at all! I feel myself! And dont have to worry about a stinging vagina lol and blood loss isnt that bad .

Babys doing good she had to have antiobiotics and they had to listen to her breating as shes grunting alittle bit apart from that she is fab!! And latching on great it doest even hurt! Glad i didnt take pethinde

Her name is Harmonie!!!! Hubby picked it and it fits her so well she is so peaceful and relaxed we love her so much! Thanks for ur support ladies pics will be one here soon x


----------



## tryng4another

Hi don't think that you failed. I felt like that when I knew the 1st time. Once you know yourself that it was the best most safest way you will feel sO much better about it. I didn't have much blood loss either. You can always try for a natural birth next time  so glad she is here and what a wonderful name you have both given her. That's great breast feeding is going well  one thing you MUST do is take it easy now lol I made this mistake plenty this time round and it hurt. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Lovely name! Make sure you take it easy x


----------



## youngwife20

Trying! Thank u sooo much for updating hun! Everyone i was in labour for more than 2 days! X i thought i lost my waters on friday or saturrday but it apeare it was earlier i had a pesserie and chemical drip epi and then eventualy a c section when they were sectioning me they said my waters had gone days earlier! so lucky shes ok and i all they had to do is giv her antibiotics n me too . Shes latching great i love being a mum xx


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u ladies i will take it easy and tryingg ur right i dnt feel like i failed now im proud of myself now for doing it as that was my biggeste fear needing a section but i put the baby first il be in hosp for 3 days how long were u in xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: :wohoo: youngwife congratulations on ur baby girl and love her name too :),you defo havent failed at all as you brought ur little princess into the world safe n thats all that matters,cant wait see pics and take it easy now x x x x
so that leaves two little ladys to arrive now n then we will just be talking about what little monkeys they are but how much we love them hehe x x


----------



## tryng4another

Young wife I got out 24hours later. But I strongly advise you stay in as long you can hospital staff are so much help. I stayed in 3days with my 1st and I wish I had O stayed in a little lOnger with Callum. Xx


----------



## bixie

My little monkey causing me no end of trouble at the moment - got really bad pressure and I think she's dropped - can hurt to stand up and even walk sometimes :( Going to get it checked out on Thurs - had a few friends who had premature births (one of which has had cervix surgery like I did) so want to make sure that the increasing pressure isnt going to cause me any problems :(


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:


----------



## wishing4baby3

sorry to hear ur in some discomfort bixi but if it does get any worse get intouch with ur mw as i also had a friend go into early labour who felt like that for a few days,they managed to keep her lo in for another 3 wks though :) big hugs x x


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies lol just re read what i sent u guys i repeated myself all the pain relief etc hadnt warn of lol so i didnt even realise id told u i had a section lol im stil in hosp 9 days later!! Il do a birth story and hospital stay info when i get home hopefuly tomorow! They think i may have. A clot in my lungs so scan tomorow - tryig inbox me to update u in a few days incase i forget to fill u all in!! Will be so busy grandma here frm africa aunti cumin from america next week hubbys mum cumin from america nxt week husbands step dad cumin up nxt week moving to new house we bought nxt week so super busy!! Hope ur all well xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you don't have a clot and are home soon x


----------



## tryng4another

Oh goodness hope your ok Hun xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

sending hugs ur way youngwife n hope you and ur baby girl are bk home now x x


----------



## tryng4another

Well how are the remaining ladies 

Not been around much as had a very hard 2weeks back and forth to doctors and hospital then health visitors out. Callum has been throwing up his milk a lot of the time and started not gaining weight then losing weight. So now he on a few mess plus a change of milk for the 4th time. He has bad reflux and lactose intolerant. Then constipation due to change of milk again. Hopefully this is him sorted now still got a few hospital trips ahead of us though as they picked up a heart murmur which is nothing to worry about they said I haven't looked up just incase it does make me worry


----------



## bixie

Hope you are home soon Youngwife and that you dont have a clot :( And Trying, I hope that Callum's feeding settles down soon :(
Im ok thanks - very uncomfortable most of the time, but hoping that there isnt long to go now ;-)


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope callum is better soon bless him. 

I'm also very uncomfortable now, not long to go though!


----------



## tryng4another

I just seen your tickers can't believe your both near the end  won't be long and you will both be holding your beautiful baby. I hated the uncomfortable part this is we're you just have to try relax now but that gets boring lol xxx

Callum is a totally different baby since yesterday I love it no more screaming in pain and back to smiles and trying to laugh  x


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad to hear Callum is doing much better :D


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies home safe and sound i didnt have a clot in my chest it was in my womb so they removed a few n sent me home with antibiotics for a womb infection . I was so unprepeared for anything like this n thort id have her easy be home n 6 hours! Ohwell and havent put a pic up as im on my fone but any1 wants to add me on fb to see her let me knw xx thnks fr all ur support ladies


----------



## youngwife20

My Babyyy xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0054.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0073.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rachael1981

She's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## tryng4another

She is absolutely gorgeous can't get Over all her hair :D xxx


----------



## bixie

Absolutely beautiful, well done ;-) x


----------



## wishing4baby3

she is gorgeous youngwife and glad ur feeling better now x x
bixi n rach cant get over how little time you have leftare you both all ready,
trying hows ur little man doing now n is hekeeping his milk down now for you,
we are all good and laila is almost 4 months old,neva stops smiling and now having a bit of baby rise of a spoon which im not liking one bit as i want her stay a baby 4eva lol,my oh has also shocked me by saying he would like one more even though we have 4 between us already,ive told him wait till laila is toddling n terrible 2s kick in lol x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ready in terms of having everything we need for her. Just moved house though so the place is a mess, need to finish unpacking then sort out the hospital bags. Little monkey is still breech so hoping she turns very soon!


----------



## bixie

Yep Im done too - hospital bag has been packed since 30 weeks as was worried about early labour with my surgery I had!! Still very uncomfortable. Finishing work on Tuesday so thats another thing ticked off ;-) Baby is head down, and almost in correct position so hopefully over the next few weeks she'll start engaging.....all so surreal how quickly its happening!!! Wow, another one hey! I think my husband would like to have another one (now that we would have two girls) but there would be no guarantee that No. 3 would be a boy anyway!!


----------



## Rachael1981

We're just grateful to have one. We would like another but there's no rush. I'm also very uncomfortable with cervix pain and pressure over the last day or two. Don't know if she's kicking my cervix or if she's turned :shrug:


----------



## wishing4baby3

these are the worst weeks but they will be over before you know it and ur babys will be here,rach ive heard of women are carrying their baby breech have had them flip while being on their hands n knees alot n very busy,it didnt work for me but maybe will for you with having sort your new house out x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, hopefully she will have turned. Will see what the midwife says on Thursday


----------



## tryng4another

Fingers crossed she has turned for you  good luck xxx


----------



## bixie

36 week check tomorrow, cant believe how this last bit is flying! Am due to be going on holiday over Easter provided little girl doesnt have other ideas......but only an hour from home so not too far! How is everyone doing? x


----------



## Rachael1981

I also have my 36 week appointment tomorrow. Doing ok, especially now I'm on maternity leave!


----------



## bixie

Yay hope that you find out that she's turned!! Sure she will do soon ;-) Doesnt it seem like yesterday we were announcing our BFPs?!
Enjoy your mat leave - get lots of R&R in anticipation ;-)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully she will have turned. Not doing much relaxing at the moment, think nesting has kicked in, keep cleaning stuff!


----------



## tryng4another

Wow 36 weeks good luck ladies  nearly there now. I'm sure you both are hating this weather at the minute as your already uncomfortable without the heat. Xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Yup, I'm really not liking it at all!


----------



## youngwife20

Goodluck ladies! It must be anoyyin bein heavily pregnant in summery wheather im glad i avoided it lol hope ur labours go super smooth xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

hey ladies,trying n youngwife hows mother hud going,hope alls ok,
racheal has ur little lady turned for you yet and bixi how are you coping with little one run around after now ur bigger n getting less rest,not long at all really as you could av them early too eeeeeek,im really looking forward to the announcments that ur ladys are here,it will really close this chapter from trying to carrying them and now they are all here,
im doing ok,just cant shift the tiredness though and my little man starts nursery in 2 wks,just 12 hours but its better than nothing as he is well ready for it,laila rolled over for the first time today,we also had another fit with my 5yr old dd so she is now being referred to see a specialist x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I have a scan Wednesday to check whether she has turned, then the options will be discussed with us if she's still breech.


----------



## tryng4another

Hiya wishing finding it very hard at the min with Callum as nothing is stopping him from being sick so started weaning him a bit earlier to help him get some goodness. He is loving his food which is a big bonus and he is keeping it down. So sorry about dd hope they find a reason why she is having them and can help her out ASAP. I'm sure you are exhausted with having 3children so will be a huge bonus when ds starts nursery. I love those 3hours each day helps loads. Can't believe laila rolled  Callum gets onto his side but that's about it lol xxx

Rachel hope little lady has turned for you  my fingers are crossed for you both xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

good luck either way then racheal but you will be fine no matter what :),
trying i had that with my dd n weaning was the only thing that helpped so if he is anything like she was ul start having a very happy n full little boy very soon :),its crazy really though isnt it as you just dont think feeding could be such a problem as they never mention that they just concentrate on whats best to feed them with,bet ur shattered too,thankyou too its mad how they have just started but im gratefull that she hasnt a clue apart from feeling a little poorly an hour n half to 2 hours later when she comes to,laila is 4 wks infront of callum so you neva know it wont be long for him too,she hasnt done it since though but she hurt her arm as she did it so think its scared her a little bless,i love being a mummy but my god where has my energy gone,i was dieting but stopped as felt worse,i must need all the caffine n sugar for energy hahaha x x x


----------



## bixie

Hi all - I am now officiallly the most pregnant I have ever been......and boy dont I know it! So uncomfortable for the past week or so. The signs are that she could be quite imminent with quite strong stomach cramping (terrible night last night) but Im still on holiday about an hour away from home so hope she stays put til tomorrow at least ;-) Hope all is going well with you Rach, cant believe the 9 months are pretty much up! 
Hope the weaning goes ok Trying and hope all goes ok at the specialist Wishing. Youngwife did you manage to sort out the supply probs you were having with the bf'ing? 
x


----------



## Rachael1981

I can't believe we're so close bixie!

Izzy was head down at my presentation appointment, and estimated 9lbs 12oz at my growth scan on Wednesday. They're not letting me go overdue! I have a consultant appointment on Tuesday for a sweep and back at the midwife on Thursday for another one. At my midwife appointment this morning she was 2/5 engaged and front to back. Taking raspberry leaf and evening primrose capsules and am going to try :sex: tonight, see if we can get her to make an appearance :rofl:


----------



## tryng4another

No way the final babies are so close to arriving woohoo good luck ladies. Hopefully hear within in the next week that there are 2 gorgeous babies  I'm so excited for you both. Oh Rachael she's a big baby. I'm sure your glad they won't be letting you go over. Again GOOD LUCK

The weaning is going fine and no sick with the food just his bottles still. Made him a gps app for tomorrow morning as had no luck with hv or consultant as she's not in so only can see gp. Hopefully tomorrow we can try something else to stop him being sick. He looks as though he is putting weight on nicely at the min with the food. Just a shame he is limited to what he can have so I will try and start doing my own meals for him I think


----------



## bixie

Wow, 9lb 12! Hope that she does come early for you ;-) Great news that she's now in the right position!! I feel massive but think thats to do with being my second, as when I had my 4D scan they said she should be between 7 and 8 if I went to 40 weeks, or between 6 and 7 if she came early like DD......but you never know!!! 
Bless him, does sound like milk really doesnt agree with him for some reason - hopefully your GP can give you some good advice when you see them.


----------



## bixie

Jut back from midwife, she's fully engaged and ready to launch...I'm losing my plug slowly and getting cramps on and off...hoping it will be soon!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I've also had a bit of plug loss. At the hospital tomorrow for a consultant appointment, should get a sweep and induction date. Hopefully I won't need the induction.


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: how exciting ladies :wohoo:,good luck to you both n you will be fine,keep us updated when you can n cant wait see pics of ur little ladies :) x x x x


----------



## bixie

In hospital, waters went at 1am this morning but had no contractions. Her head had become free again though so they admitted me as apparently there can be risk of cord coming down. So looking at another induction if things don't pick up. Was contracting 7/8 mins apart but think they're easing off. It's DH's birthday today as well!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooh exciting!


----------



## bixie

Think it will be another induction tbh.. ...but she may prove me wrong!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Our little girls are a right pair of monkeys


----------



## bixie

Certainly are!! I'm actually really bored at the moment!! Luckily I can get 3G reception on iPhone to use the Internet!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for internet lol


----------



## tryng4another

Wow I have missed abit. So excited for you ladies hope your little girls arrive safely and soon. Good luck xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

Gosh ive missed lots ttoo! Wow bixie! Ur so close!!! I hope it goes smoothly hunni - and rach goodluck! When i lost my plug it wasnt how ppl described it lol it just looked like discharge.. im already brrody again ladies! So il be back ttc! In 5weeks! When harmonie will be 12weeks old! X


----------



## youngwife20

Wishin - sorry for late reply im reely loving it! Im loving it morethan i did to start with becoz i had a ruff start with my recovery but shes so perfect sleeps allmost thru the night lol only wakes up once lol x everythings so good shes fit into our lives perfectly! Breastfeeding is very hard tho as i have hugeboobs and an over supply so im mainly expressing and feeding her thru botltle x cnt wait for baby number 2 - wishin did u have a section? And tryinghow long did u wait before gettin pregant with number 2? X


----------



## debsbaldwin

hi everyone, i hope its ok to post,

i am a newbie to the site and to posting but i could really do with advice from you all.

my dh and i have been ttc for 6 months, last month i got a pos opk on 29th mar which was cd 14, i am now cd 35 and 6 days late.

i have no signs of af coming but no real early pregnancy signs other than being tired and a bit achy. i have since a day or so after o day had loads of watery cm but yesterday morning and this morning i have noticed a slight pink tinge to it, only the two occasions when i wipe sorry for tmi.

i spoke to my gp on mon and she has said that i can go for a scan in 3 weeks time but this waiting is killing me, what if i go and no bean is there :-( only saving grace is with my son and my second pregnancy which sadly ended in miscarriage i was 5/6weeks before i got my bfp.but i never had this pink discharge before.

what do you think?? is there any hope for a bfp?


----------



## bixie

Cara May born this avo after induced labour. Very quick and far more painful than I remember! 7lbs 5 so 1lb bigger than e. had to stay in overnight but will update again soon. Rach good luck!! Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations!

Just me to give birth now. Isobel is far too comfy though :(


----------



## bixie

She'll be out soon!! Am thinking of you x


----------



## bixie

debsbaldwin said:


> hi everyone, i hope its ok to post,
> 
> i am a newbie to the site and to posting but i could really do with advice from you all.
> 
> my dh and i have been ttc for 6 months, last month i got a pos opk on 29th mar which was cd 14, i am now cd 35 and 6 days late.
> 
> i have no signs of af coming but no real early pregnancy signs other than being tired and a bit achy. i have since a day or so after o day had loads of watery cm but yesterday morning and this morning i have noticed a slight pink tinge to it, only the two occasions when i wipe sorry for tmi.
> 
> i spoke to my gp on mon and she has said that i can go for a scan in 3 weeks time but this waiting is killing me, what if i go and no bean is there :-( only saving grace is with my son and my second pregnancy which sadly ended in miscarriage i was 5/6weeks before i got my bfp.but i never had this pink discharge before.
> 
> what do you think?? is there any hope for a bfp?

Hiya. I'd say there is always chance and the pink CM can be implantation bleeding. I had it with pretty much all of my pregnancies (I have had four in total, two MC) so just keep an eye on it and test when you can. If you ovulated late a FRER may be a little bit late in picking it up. Can you convince the doc to do your bloods as that will tell you earlier? A scan that early may not show much.

Don't give up hope am sure you will get that BfP soon


----------



## bixie

youngwife20 said:


> Wishin - sorry for late reply im reely loving it! Im loving it morethan i did to start with becoz i had a ruff start with my recovery but shes so perfect sleeps allmost thru the night lol only wakes up once lol x everythings so good shes fit into our lives perfectly! Breastfeeding is very hard tho as i have hugeboobs and an over supply so im mainly expressing and feeding her thru botltle x cnt wait for baby number 2 - wishin did u have a section? And tryinghow long did u wait before gettin pregant with number 2? X

We started TTC again when DD was just under 1 but would have probably done so sooner had I not had to have my gall bladder out due to stones caused by pregnancy. You know when you're ready as long as your body has recovered!! X


----------



## tryng4another

Congratulations bixie


----------



## wishing4baby3

:wohoo: *CONGRATULATIONS BIXI* hope you and ur little lady are all settled in at home now and cant wait to hear ur birth story n pics x x x x
Rach good luck hun,it will be you before you know it :),

wow youngwife planning ur next hehehe,cant wait to hear all again from you now,sorry to say defo no more for me though,3 is enough for sure haha,

trying hows things going for you now n hope everythin is settled down completerly

Debs i agree with bixi anything is possible and some ladies do have implantation bleeding,hope this is it for you and ur oh x x x

well im just about to start getting ready for my 1st girls night out in a yr and i cant blooming wait,even treated myself to a new dress n fake tan hehehe,laila is 5 months tomoz,rolling over and chomping on a few solids ie apples n toast and she loves it x x x


----------



## tryng4another

Hope you had a great night out wishing. Laila is doing brilliant cant believe she is trying out apples and toast. Things are still the same with Callum got 2 app start of may so hopefully all goes well. 1 for sickness thing and another is scan about his heart murmur. Little monkey has been up since 6:45 and no nap yet. 

Good luck with ttc young wife. Callum is def my last been so hard this time plus seen a doc last week and I have moderate depression. Please don't mention on fb as not told any1 really. 

Xxx


----------



## wishing4baby3

awww trying you really have had it hard with him havnt you but fingers crossed you will find whats causing it very soon,n no wonder your feeling down as its been none stop with callum n then you got katie too,chin up n dont worry i wont say anything as its nobodys bussiness except urs,sending you a :hug: x x x

millie has her hospital appointment 15th nxt month to see whats caused the siezures she has had n then laila has hers the wk after for her hip results n follow up but ive been told she has the all clear by my doctors :),i also had a brill night out thankyou,really really enjoyed it as me n sean have been arguing loads laterly so did me good having some kirsty time not wife/mummy time hehehe,he is also dropping his hours to see if that helps as he is doing 10am-9pm at the mo so never home,his work just take the pee n expect him live there x x x


----------



## wishing4baby3

here is an updated pic of laila mai too for those who arnt on my fb :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Laila is getting so big! She's gorgeous!


----------



## tryng4another

Thanks wishing just finding everything so tuff this time hopefully get Callum sorted and I can start being myself again and not a stress head.
Hopefully they have answers for you about Millie it must be so stressful too, glad Lailas hips got the all clear  I bet you loved having girlie time and not having anything to worry about. I'm sure all his hours is getting to you both, you must be feeling like a single mum at the moment with 3 children to look after and trying to get other things done must be so hard. Hope things get better for you both xxx


----------



## tryng4another

How u doing Rachael? Xxx


----------



## youngwife20

trying - hi hun sorry late reply and obvcourse i wont mention it hunni how r u feeling now? how bad are you feeling xx and thanks for the luck dont mention ttc on fb as i cnt be bthered with ppl saying i shouldnt etc lol x


----------



## youngwife20

wishing gosh ive missed so much sezuires?? hope shes ok hun x


----------



## youngwife20

bixie said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Wishin - sorry for late reply im reely loving it! Im loving it morethan i did to start with becoz i had a ruff start with my recovery but shes so perfect sleeps allmost thru the night lol only wakes up once lol x everythings so good shes fit into our lives perfectly! Breastfeeding is very hard tho as i have hugeboobs and an over supply so im mainly expressing and feeding her thru botltle x cnt wait for baby number 2 - wishin did u have a section? And tryinghow long did u wait before gettin pregant with number 2? X
> 
> We started TTC again when DD was just under 1 but would have probably done so sooner had I not had to have my gall bladder out due to stones caused by pregnancy. You know when you're ready as long as your body has recovered!! XClick to expand...

 cngrats on ur baby hun! how is ur recovery?? and my body seems recovered i think i feel good lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

wishing 3 for sure is enough i probs will stop at 3 push to 4 maybe lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

rach cant believe your overdue time goes so fast!!


----------



## bixie

Cant work out how to put a picture in the main bit so have updated my avatar with a pic of the latest addition ;-)


----------



## Rachael1981

Izzy was born Saturday morning by emergency section. We're both still in and will be a while longer


----------



## bixie

Hey Rach, have been keeping up with your journal and really hope that Izzy and you are home soon. Saw the pic, she's gorgeous, well done x


----------



## tryng4another

Congratulations  hope your both well xxx


----------



## youngwife20

aww rach congrats how r u doing?? how is ur baby doing xx


----------



## youngwife20

bixie - soo cute!!


----------



## tryng4another

Got great news today  Callum had his scan and he has a innocent murmur which he can grow out off. Done a full scan check on his heart and everything was fine. I'm actually so happy about it :happydance:


----------



## wishing4baby3

bixi she is gorgeous,

:wohoo: racheal congratulations hun hope ur both home soon and ur back to yourself asap too :wohoo:,

trying glad to see you have some good news bet its just what you needed right now


WELL A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO US ALL AS WE ALL HAVE OUR SO WANTED BABIES AND WISHING YOU ALL THE HAPPINESS POSSIBLE WITH YOUR FAMILYS :) WE DID IT X X X X X X


----------



## bixie

Thats great news trying ;-)
Yep I know cant believe where the time has gone!! Well done to all of us ;-) x


----------



## tryng4another

Thanks girls it's exactly what I needed  

Just had a look at your picture bixie and she is gorgeous 

Well done everyone. We all now have gorgeous babies


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies hope your all ok and how is family life treating you all and how old are ur little monkeys now,
sorry ive not been around for a while but the last 2 months we have been having a bad time with my eldest millie as she fell ill and on the 1st june took her the docs thinking water infection but before we new it we were in hospital for a week as she has type 1 diabetes and we are very lucky to still have her in our lifes as we were told most kids by the point she had got wouldnt of made it,she has since been diagnosed with coliac disease and epilepsy,she is doing great now that she is on a gluten free diet and having insulin 4 times a day,oscar starts school in september and is very excited and a cheekie monkey and then there is little laila,she is almost 9 months and coming on lovely,she is always happy and smiling,army crawls and has learnt to clap hands :),hope to hear of you all soon,here is an updated pic of my little monkeys x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh my! Must have been scary! Glad millie is doing better now! Can't believe laila is 9 months! Izzy is now a 14 weeks. I'm loving every minute of being a mummy.


----------



## wishing4baby3

it was but as long as she stays well il keep going :),awww bless izzy looks super cute on ur profile pic,time is going way too quick and im so glad ur loving every second,do you think ul have another some time soon or just enjoying spoiling izzy x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I want another, oh isn't so sure lol


----------



## wishing4baby3

lol give him alittle longer n he will change his mind they always do hahaha x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully!


----------



## youngwife20

Wishing! Wow uve had such a hard time sso glad shes doing better how r u doing? My daughter is 5months old now andddddd we are PREGNANT dont knw how far yet scan on 20th we startedd dtd when lo was 7 weeks old so i cud be any amount pregnant lol as ive only had 2 periods since she was born!


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you rachel! :) cant believe ur little ones 14weeks time does fly! how is she getting on? i forgot did u end up bf or ff? when r u plannin on going back to work? xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Ended up FF as my milk never came in. Going back to work in January - reluctantly. I don't want to and OH doesn't want me to, but we can't afford for me not to :(


----------



## youngwife20

im going back in jan too but then ( if my due date is april not sure yet) il be only in work for a month and taking 4 weeks holiday then mat leave again which is a relief! what formula are u using? i ended up exclusivly pumping as she wouldnt latch but i am starting to wean her onto formula as now im prego again my nipples are scabbing over and so sore!


----------



## Rachael1981

I use cow and gate. 

I can recommend pure lanolin nipple cream if you haven't already got it. Either medela purelan 100 or lansinoh. Because I was pumping so much to try and get my milk to come in they got really cracked and sore but I got medela purelan and it was amazing!


----------



## youngwife20

thank you so much i really wished i used nipple creme earlier on but stupid laclech lady said i should just use vasaline but never did much thank uuu!!


----------



## youngwife20

and damn i had to pump to bring my milk in too thats how my nipples bled its no fun at all!!


----------



## bixie

Goodness what a scary time - glad they have diagnosed things so that they can help her be better.
We're good thanks, although hectic with two under 2.5! I love it, but certainly more tiring this time round! Cara is really good though, just had her third round of jabs and she was brilliant with them, a little cry then went to sleep! She's been a great sleeper well, from about 4/5 weeks which I was really surprised about with her being breastfed. She's just started being a bit erratic but its the dreaded 16 week growth spurt so hopefully wont last long. Luckily she still doesnt feed for very long, just ups the frequency so sometimes I feel as though she is permanently attached to me, but it should settle down soon! 
Congrats Youngwife, hope that all goes really well x


----------



## wishing4baby3

omg youngwife congratulations again :wohoo: how are you feeling this time any different,ul have let us know how far gone you are at ur scan and cant believe how quickly the babies are growing,i personily dont like it lol,sorry about the sore nipples bet its horrid,ive never breast fed but still can emagin,cant beleive u n rach are talking about going back work already its mad,im ok just worn out from the whole change of our family life and feeling angry and heart broken that she is missing out on alot at such a young age,i would change places with her any day so she could eat what she wants when she wants,
bixi it is tiring isnt it but well worth it,glad she is a little star for you sleep wise,thats always a bonus for any mummy,i bet you dont get much done in the day do you at the mo then by the sound of it but im sure she will calm down soon for you again,for me we are very lucky they picked it up straight away for her and i will always thank laila for that as if i hadnt of taken her the docs for a bad cough i wouldnt of gone that day and asked them to check millies wee sample and she could of gone into a coma a day or so later,its mad really but she is a super star and just getting on with it x x x


----------



## youngwife20

hey wishing - your so strong!! and ur lo wont know any different coz there young so hopefly itl just fit in normaly for them :) and also i feel great!! super tired though im almost 7 weeks :) xx they little babys heart was beating and flutering around! 

and im drying my milk up now and i started making up bottles its more effort i think lol but just getting the hang of it! hopefuly the next baby will latch as i dont think i could pump for that long with 2 babys lol - did you have to make ur milk dry up too wishing seen as u didnt breastfeed? what did u do to dry it up xx


----------



## wishing4baby3

Hi ladies, well you’ve probably all stopped coming on here as it’s been 8yrs since our babies arrive.

I’m the crazy mum though who has decided to start again for my last baba and returned.

Hope I get the luck I did with you all last time x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm here! We started TTC #2 last year, although the last few months we haven't really been trying as such


----------



## wishing4baby3

Rachael1981 said:


> I'm here! We started TTC #2 last year, although the last few months we haven't really been trying as such

OMG hi lovely, I thought you'd of all moved on, are you finding it harder this time around, cant believe its been 8 yrs, how's things going? x x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yes, finding it a lot harder! Also can be difficult as Isobel likes to get in our bed in the night still :dohh:


----------

